# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Re: Topic UNIQUE : de quel croisement est mon chien?

## zab2o

Moi aussi je vois un berger (suisse ou pas... Il semble petit et un museau bien fin quand même) avec un lab. La queue est celle d'un lab en tout cas.

----------


## Leiln

Oui y avait des kuvasz.  

Merci pour vos avis en tout cas ! 
Je l'oublierais jamais mon petit loup.

----------


## Nyunyu

Donc j'en excluerai absolument pas le Kuvasz moi    ::   (la bouille petiot surtout)

----------


## Leiln

Je viens de regarder des photos de chiots kuvasz c'est vrai que c'est pas a exclure.  
J'y avais pas pensé.

----------


## Zoe

Quand j'ai été chercher Zoé, on ma dit bichon x shit zu, c'est imposible vu la longueur de poils sur la tète.

a votre avis c'est quelle mélange

----------


## slz

Cavalier x papillon ? Comme ça vite fait sans trop réfléchir.

----------


## Houitie

Epagneul japonais sans hésiter.

----------


## Leiln

Epagneul japonais aussi ou CKC, non un peu ?

----------


## gnafron2004

ou épagneul tibétain x cavalier
ou papillon x cavalier

----------


## emmajojo

oh qu'elle est belle! 
un ptit air d'épagneul tibétain je trouve, très chouquette!!

----------


## Zoe

Elle a le même style de patte courte que les pékinois ou shit zu

----------


## popngum

Ah oui elle a des traits de l'épagneul japonais je trouve   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## yannn

Ca me fait penser à de l'épagneul japonais et du papillon   .

----------


## slz

Qu'il y ait du japonais ou du CKC ou du tibétain en tout cas il y a aussi du museau plus fin parce que même par rapport à un cavalier on voit le museau qui s'effile en pointe, qui ne reste pas carré.
Je trouve quand même qu'elle a une tête trop harmonieuse pour être un face plate x museau, ça donne plus de plis au niveau du museau en général. Puis y'a vraiment un certain type CKC en tête, au niveau des yeux, de la forme du crâne bien plat entre les oreilles, ce qu'on ne trouve pas ni chez les japonais, ni les papillons d'ailleurs.

----------


## Zoe

En général je dis Cavalier king charle x avec shit zu

Sur son passeport il est marqué " sans race "  

Une chose est sur, c'est un beau mélange, enfin pour moi.

----------


## calypso freneuse

moi aussi je dirait cavalier king charle x papaillon

----------


## Sakibelle

> Et mon Rocky?? 
> 
> Chow Chow et ??? 
> 
> En tout cas il a pris beaucoup beaucoup du Chow Chow


un chow chow avant qu'il sélectionne sur du type plus prononcé
ou un chow chow insuffisamment typé
pas besoin de croisement pour çà, juste une sélection différente ou une absence de sélection

par exemple les chiots importés des pays de l'est sont souvent moins typé que ceux qu'on trouve en france
(j'ai un ami qui avait un terre neuve mâle pure race avec pedi******* du pays d'origine, ben il ressemblait à un terre neuve mâle d'il y a trente ans en france ; comme pour les colleys, ceux qui aiment le type d'il y a 30 ans ne le trouveront plus en france dans les chiens lof, pas pour autant qu'un chien qui y ressemblerait serait un croisé juste qu'il n'aurait pas été sélectionné sur le nouveau type)

----------


## Sakibelle

> Quand j'ai été chercher Zoé, on ma dit bichon x shit zu, c'est imposible vu la longueur de poils sur la tète.
> 
> a votre avis c'est quelle mélange


je trouve que sur la première, elle a vraiment la tête du cavalier king charles, avec des oreilles attachées un peu plus haut et des yeux un peu plus proéminent
et le corps fait plus épagneul japonais
pour le port de la queue çà n'a rien du cavalier, shih tzu ou lhassa apso oui
pour les oreilles attachées haut comme çà ni le cavalier, ni le shih tzu, ni le lhassa, donc peut être encore une autre race

----------

Taiga, chienne récupérée en Roumanie.. Elle a 2.5 ans maintenant, et fait 16 kg




croisée border, renard et harry potter (à cause de sa cicatrice en forme d'éclair sur la joue) ??

----------


## Leiln

> Envoyé par Lysmy
> 
> Et mon Rocky?? 
> 
> Chow Chow et ??? 
> 
> En tout cas il a pris beaucoup beaucoup du Chow Chow
> 
> 
> ...




Idem, tu regardes des chow chow de Russie ou ds Etats Unis, y a une différence flagrante avec chez nous. 
Il est trop mignon en tout cas.

----------


## Leiln

> Taiga, chienne récupérée en Roumanie.. Elle a 2.5 ans maintenant, et fait 16 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> croisée border, renard et harry potter (à cause de sa cicatrice en forme d'éclair sur la joue) ??


J'adore le casse tete des croisements de chiens roumains.  

Les croisés Harry Potter ont des lunettes, c'est bien connu.  

Donc je dirais border x renard.

----------


## gnafron2004

ou chien x chien ?   ::

----------


## P'tite souris

> Allez, j'en mets un.  
> 
> C'était mon premier chien en Roumanie.  
> Il y avait beaucoup de chiens errants dans notre quartier, mais lui je l'ai trouvé en passant devant une décharge (a ciel ouvert a l'époque) tout seul a environ 4 semaines. 
> Il était minuscule, ma famille et moi avons toujours pensé que quelqu'un a dû le balancer là pour s'en débarasser ...
> Taille moyenne, son oreille basse a été "cassée" quand il avait 6 mois environ il est resté suspendu par l'oreille en voulant sauter une cloture, a force d'acharnement, adulte il sautait le mur de la maison sans élan, haut de 2 mètres (enfin il sautait dessus et marchait en équilibre le long du mur, les passants changaient tous de trottoir  ) . 
> Il a fini ses jours avec nous il y a quelques années, paisiblement. 
> 
> 
> ...


Un chien de Canaan ? 

Je sais pas si c'est commun en Roumanie, c'est assez rare en France en tout cas.

----------


## Leiln

J'avoue que j'ai jamais trop vu de chiens de race dans cette région en fait ... des labradors, jamais par exemple. 
J'me posais la question parce qu'un chiot de son âge balancé a coté d'une décharge devait vraiment pas être désiré au sein de la famille qui l'a vu naître ... donc peut-être qu'il aurait pu avoir une mère de race et un père batard. 

J'en ai reparlé avec ma mère, qui m'a dit que je chipote pour rien et que c'était un batard croisé batard.  
Et avec ma grand-mère (qui l'adorait aussi  ) pour qui tous les croisement un peu ressemblants sont bons.
Si j'lui montre une photo d'un chien de canaan, elle va me dire que c'est çà. 
Si j'lui montre un autre chien blanc, elle va me dire aussi que c'est çà, [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/smiley_2.gif[/img]avec les yeux qui brillent et plein de souvenirs.

----------


## slz

Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il "ressemble à" un canaan en fait, c'est le bon vieux type du chien primitif : c'est un peu illusoire d'y rechercher une race quelconque, c'est plutôt le contraire en fait - les races qui sont issues de ce type de chien. Même s'il y a du chien de race à un momment où à un autre, le tout se remélange joyeusement pour retrouve ce type assez vite dans les coins ou il y a des populations de primitifs plus ou moins libres.

----------


## lylou13

Je viens d'adopter Lion via Rescue, qui a vécu une partie de sa vie en Roumanie.

Pour ma curiosité perso, Niveau race vous en pensez quoi ? croisé teckel et ???

http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...5954790841.jpg

http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/...5727101766.jpg

[flash=425,350:3rhjnj1b]http://www.youtube.com/v/pKhw1nreSjw[/flash:3rhjnj1b]


Merci pour vos avis

----------


## lylou13

> Je viens d'adopter Lion via Rescue, qui a vécu une partie de sa vie en *Roumanie*.
> 
> Pour ma curiosité perso, Niveau race vous en pensez quoi ? croisé teckel et ???
> 
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...5954790841.jpg
> 
> http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/...5727101766.jpg
> 
> [flash=425,350:17zizw6b]http://www.youtube.com/v/pKhw1nreSjw[/flash:17zizw6b]
> ...



Pardon, il était en *Serbie* et non en Roumanie, même si c'est à côté !!!

----------


## Houitie

Croisé trop craquant avec super mignon en tous les cas.

----------


## calypso freneuse

> Envoyé par kissme_067
> 
> Taiga, chienne récupérée en Roumanie.. Elle a 2.5 ans maintenant, et fait 16 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> croisée border, renard et harry potter (à cause de sa cicatrice en forme d'éclair sur la joue) ?? 
> 
> ...




moi je dirait un peu de xxxx kelpie

----------

moi jsuis super d'accord avec le Kelpie !!

----------


## Leiln

Quel croisement vous diriez pour c'te beauté ? 

Moi j'y vois du doberman ... mais elle a été identifiée comme croisée beauceron (trouvée errante)  

*

**

*

----------


## eirtzouille

j'aurais dis Dob/Lab

----------


## zab2o

J'aurai dit beauceron / lab ou beauceron / chasse (braque...) car assez fin

Mais le dob, a part qu'il soit un peu élancé, je vois pas trop... Ils sont plus mastoque et niveau de la tête, je lui trouve plus une trogne de beauceron.

----------


## yannn

Personnellement , je vois du labrador , du beauceron et du braque .

----------


## Leiln

Ah oui beauceron/braque c'est pas bête ...  

Elle est assez grande et a de grosses pattes en vrai. Mais bon les beaucerons sont pas des petits formats non plus remarque.

----------


## malko

x beauceron c'est net

après lab ouais sans doute

----------


## slz

> j'aurais dis Dob/Lab


Idem. Y'a quelque chose dans la tête, le stop je pense.

Bon, sinon pour le kelpie : y'en a qui croient vraiment qu'il y a des kelpies abandonnés qui se baladent dans les rues en Roumanie    ::   ::   ? c'est une race qui a fait son apparition en europe très récemment, ça en ferait du chemin parcouru d'un coup !
Non mais c'est un peu le topic où tout le monde vient raconter n'importe quoi, et surtout ceux qui n'y connaissent rien. C'est un peu énervant.

----------


## flora67

> Quel croisement vous diriez pour c'te beauté ?


J'vois du dob aussi oui, du beauceron pour les jarrets, mais un peu de lab aussi pour les mâchoires

----------


## Leiln

Bah le truc c'est qu'on a un croisé beauceron/labrador (sûr, c'est pas un poilu trouvé errant) et qu'ils ont rien en commun.  

Je voyais du dob dans la tete aussi et surtout dans l'allure générale et l'attitude. 
J'trouve que les lab et beaucerons ont un truc un peu pataud qu'elle n'a pas du tout.

----------


## zab2o

J'ai 2 lab X berger qui plus est son frère et soeur, ils ont juste rien en commun, que ce soit physique ou de caractère, si ce n'est que la couleur !   :hein2: 
Quand il s'agit de croisement, sa peut être tout et n'importe quoi !

Je pensai aussi voir un truc dans la tête, mais finalement je retrouve plutôt un p'tit air de ma chiennne, x berger donc. De corps aussi, c'est clair je vois pas de dob.

Je pencherai plus pour un braque aussi, bien que le beauceron affine aussi et qu'il y a des lab fins...

----------


## NALIA

Je ne vois pas de doberman non plus, je dirais lab x ?

----------


## virginie63

Moi je vois bien le braque aussi (Lucky a le même port de téte) et ptétre bien le lab !!!

----------


## galie

Je vois du dob aussi! La tête il y a quelque chose, puis surtout les oreilles, et son allure fine mais musclé.

----------


## gnafron2004

j'aurais dit lab/setter....
faut pas oublier que deux chiens croisés de la même portée peuvent être très très différents, la loterie des gènes...

----------


## Leiln

Elle a rien du setter en vrai.  

Labrador/beauceron/braque, dans ce genre là j'pense que çà correspond + a la louloute. Merci pour vos avis.

----------


## Manu-e & co.

Sur le carnet de santé de mon chien c'est écrit croisé labrador . Il a les poils plus longs qu'un labrador surtout a la queue .Alors à votre avis il est croisé quoi ? Je penchais pour labrador croisé golden moi

----------


## Manu-e & co.

Rah j arrive pas a mettre les photos , mon chien c'est celui qui est sur l image perso .

----------


## yannn

Il faudrait le voir en entier pour juger   .

----------


## Houitie

Oui, labrador golden aussi. 
(il suffit de cliquer droit et d'aller dans propriété pour trouver l'adresse de la photo)

----------


## sylviana

> Elle a rien du setter en vrai. 
> 
> Labrador/beauceron/braque, dans ce genre là j'pense que çà correspond + a la louloute. Merci pour vos avis.


Ah nan, y a du dob, c'est sûr et certain

----------


## Leiln

> Envoyé par Leiln
> 
> Elle a rien du setter en vrai. 
> 
> Labrador/beauceron/braque, dans ce genre là j'pense que çà correspond + a la louloute. Merci pour vos avis. 
> 
> 
> Ah nan, y a du dob, c'est sûr et certain


J'en suis sûre aussi (surtout en vrai) mais la majorité dit le contraire.

----------


## slz

Et vu la forme de la tête / du museau il y a forcément quelque chose qui affine : braque / labrador / setter etc ... c'est bien gentil mais c'est tous des braccoïdes, et le beauceron n'est pas assez fin de tête pour faire au final ce qu'on a ici, en terme de forme de museau (tête plus triangulaire) et de stop.
Voilà une tête de beauceron :



si on compare avec ça :


ça n'est juste pas possible.
Dob + braccoïde (lab a priori, à cause de la couleur et du fait que c'est le plus courant), c'est au contraire tout à fait logique.

----------


## Poska

Mon gros Nounours, ma "pochette surprise"   ::   Chacun a sa petite idée sur ses origines, et vous qu'en pensez-vous?







Dentition de bulldog, petites noreilles bien hautes, léger surpoids mal réparti (tout dans l'avant main), taille au garrot environ 55cm pour un poids de forme de 40-45kg.

----------


## slz

sans trop réfléchir je dirais dogue de bordeaux x quelque chose d'un peu plus petit et plus fin, un berger peut être ?

----------


## lealouboy

Et Daïs   :kao4: 

Parce que j'entends de tout pour elle    ::  

Maman était type epagneul breton, mais papa ?
Elle fait 18kg et est beaucoup plus petite qu'elle n'y parait sur les photos    ::

----------


## bibi53200

> Et Daïs  :kao4: 
> 
> Parce que j'entends de tout pour elle   
> 
> Maman était type epagneul breton, mais papa ?
> Elle fait 18kg et est beaucoup plus petite qu'elle n'y parait sur les photos   
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## slz

Braque allemand oui, ça fait un peu un braque nain.

----------


## Houitie

Je dis qu'elle a beaucoup du braque français la belle Dais.

----------


## popngum

Je dirais braque allemand aussi, ça pourrait tout aussi bien être du braque français c'est vrai mais bon statistiquement ils sont quand même beaucoup plus rares.

----------


## malko

mes puces, maintenant qu'elles ont grandis vous en pensez quoi??

même portée, mère croisée berger à poils long, pères inconnus

Enigme :




Ivoire




Eclipse : 
toilettée

----------


## Leiln

Perso j'en sais rien mais Enigme est trop belle !  

Dracko je connais quelqu'un qui a un beauceron x BA qui lui ressemble beaucoup. Mais bon c'est pas dit que ce soit le même croisement.

----------


## malko

elle est à adopter

----------

> Perso j'en sais rien mais Enigme est trop belle !  
> 
> Dracko je connais quelqu'un qui a un beauceron x BA qui lui ressemble beaucoup. Mais bon c'est pas dit que ce soit le même croisement.


Le papa est beauceron et la maman est un mystère. Elle avait un corps de berger allemand mais la couleur sable d'un labrador. Je ne connais pas son croisement mais une belle maman  :Smile: 
Les gens me disent qu'il est trop grand et svelte pour être croisé beauceron berger allemand.

Elle ressemblait un peu à ça mais avec de belles oreilles droites :

----------


## Colibri72

Perso pour Ivoire Enigme et Eclipse, je pense beaucoup à un croisement avec un Briard ...   :hein: 

Ivoire a du prendre le côté berger de sa maman, et les deux autres, peut-être le côté Briard du papa. D'autant plus qu'il en existe en fauve et en noir. 

*Quelques photos :*

----------


## malko

ça confirme ce qu'on pense

pour Ivoire on pensait dès petite à du malinois, mais à presque huit mois elle fait même pas 12kg, donc ça me semble juste

----------


## yannn

> Et Dracko?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vous en diriez quoi ?


Du beauceron , ça c'est sur et peut-être du malinois parce qu'il est plus fin qu'un beauceron .

----------


## Colibri72

Je ne sais pas si j'ai raison après, car je n'y connais rien en Briard. Je compare juste.

C'est vrai qu'Ivoire a une petite tête de malinoise, cependant si la mère est une bergère avec un papa malinois, il me semble difficile d'obtenir des chiots comme les deux autres   :fou:

----------


## Leiln

Lunewen ...  



Cà c'est Czesko, il a été adopté il y a quelques mois au refuge de Tabanac (c'est moi qui avais pris la photo au parc   ) croisé berger blanc suisse X chien loup tchécoslovaque. 
Il est immense et TROP gentil.

Juste pour la petite anecdote.

----------


## malko

> Je ne sais pas si j'ai raison après, car je n'y connais rien en Briard. Je compare juste.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'Ivoire a une petite tête de malinoise, cependant si la mère est une bergère avec un papa malinois, il me semble difficile d'obtenir des chiots comme les deux autres   :fou:


Ivoire n'a pas le même père que ses soeurs

une portée a la même mère mais il peut y avoir différents pères

----------


## Leiln

Cà se complique un peu quand un des parents est aussi croisé ...  
Par exemple je connais quelqu'un qui a un poilu coupé d'épagneul/griffon/dogue argentin ... c'est marrant parce qu'on retrouve bien le dogo et l'epagneul quand on regarde le loulou mais on ne voit pas trop le griffon, alors que si.

----------


## Colibri72

> Ivoire n'a pas le même père que ses soeurs
> 
> une portée a la même mère mais il peut y avoir différents pères


Je savais que c'était possible mais c'est rare non ? 

De toute façon, la génétique réserve parfois bien des surprises !

----------


## virginie63

> Envoyé par malko02
> 
> 
> Ivoire n'a pas le même père que ses soeurs
> 
> une portée a la même mère mais il peut y avoir différents pères 
> 
> 
> Je savais que c'était possible mais c'est rare non ? 
> ...



Ce doit pas étre si rare que ça : Mon Lucky a une maman croisé setter (ça c'est sur) et un papa ???? : Il fait 74 cm au garrot pour 35 kg et est tricolore ! Il avait deux fréres, l'un entiérement fauve mais même profil, le second fauve a poils longs mais bien plus petit... et deux soeurs : les deux étaient noires avec plastron blanc, toutes petites et a poils longs !! Je suppose donc que la maman a été spécialement infidéle

----------


## malko

> Envoyé par malko02
> 
> 
> Ivoire n'a pas le même père que ses soeurs
> 
> une portée a la même mère mais il peut y avoir différents pères  
> 
> 
> Je savais que c'était possible mais c'est rare non ? 
> ...


ben je sais pas si c'est rare ou pas

si jme souviens bien, les spermatozoïdes s'accrochent dans la mère sur les parois en attendant les ovules et ensuite se détachent
donc si ya deux ou trois mâles qui prennent la femelle, ça peut aller vite je pense

----------


## malko

> Envoyé par Colibri72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par malko02
> 
> ...


pis ça doit être héréditaire, car Enigme est revenue en chaleur et faut voir comment elle a cherché mes mâles (tous castrés   ) les un après les autres

----------

> Lunewen ...  
> 
> 
> 
> Cà c'est Czesko, il a été adopté il y a quelques mois au refuge de Tabanac (c'est moi qui avais pris la photo au parc   ) croisé berger blanc suisse X chien loup tchécoslovaque. 
> Il est immense et TROP gentil.
> 
> Juste pour la petite anecdote.


Il est superbe ce chien, ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il ait vite trouvé une famille ! Merci pour l'anecdote !    ::

----------


## naboule

et ma chauve-souris qui vient "du refuge de la poubelle"qui a une idée?

----------


## Leiln

Croisé pinscher ?

----------


## Bridy

J'aurai dit Pinscher aussi

----------

oui un pinscher très joli ! J'y aurais aussi mis du chihuahua

----------


## Naloune

> Je ne sais pas si j'ai raison après, car je n'y connais rien en Briard. Je compare juste.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'Ivoire a une petite tête de malinoise, cependant si la mère est une bergère avec un papa malinois, il me semble difficile d'obtenir des chiots comme les deux autres   :fou:


Mes parents sont des amoureux des briards et je serais tentée de dire ça aussi pour le croisement d'au moins 2 fifilles, bien que leurs oreilles soient plus courtes, briard/berger des pyrénées peut être, ce qui pourrait expliquer la troisième  :hein: 
Par contre j'ai une objection, on coupe pas les pwals des yeux là   ::  
Ca fait tout leur charme   ::  
Enfin ça ne l'empêche pas d'être trooooop joooliiiiie!

----------


## Noemie-

Malko moi je vois du berger des pyrénée pour enigme. 

Briard ça me parait être impossible vu la taille de ces chiens là qui sont considérées comme géantes  :hein:

----------


## Nénète

Ivoire je suis fan   ::  

Et Leo ?   ::  







Ceux qui savent se taisent   ::

----------


## Houitie

Pour les poils des yeux des briards. En effet il ne faut pas les couper mais pour d'autres raisons que les raisons esthétiques. Les poils coupés repoussent plus durs et peuvent abimer l'oeil s'ils se retournent.  
J'ai eu une chienne comme ça (chienne de mes parents actuellement) et du coup nous sommes obligés de mouiller une compresse tous les matins pour mettre les poils dans "le bon sens".

----------


## Hagalaz

> Cà se complique un peu quand un des parents est aussi croisé ...  
> Par exemple je connais quelqu'un qui a un poilu coupé d'épagneul/griffon/dogue argentin ... c'est marrant parce qu'on retrouve bien le dogo et l'epagneul quand on regarde le loulou mais on ne voit pas trop le griffon, alors que si.


Ah bah clairement, comme mon Timéo et sa soeur Tina, la mère était un griffon, père inconnu.  

Timéo:



Tina:

----------

pour timéo je dirais papa bouvier bernois et pour tina papa epagneul

----------


## Houitie

Pour timéo j'aurai dit berger australien ou border. 
Sinon oui, épagneul.

----------


## Leiln

> Pour timéo j'aurai dit berger australien ou border. 
> Sinon oui, épagneul.

----------


## Leiln

Ne vous fiez pas a la coupe de Leo.

----------

Leo je ne sais pas du tout, un chien à poil longs

----------


## Poska

> sans trop réfléchir je dirais dogue de bordeaux x quelque chose d'un peu plus petit et plus fin, un berger peut être ?


Je ne vois pas du tout le dogue de Bordeaux  :hein:  D'ailleurs c'est bien la seule race de molosse qu'on ne m'a jamais sorti dans toutes les hypothèses que j'ai entendu.

----------


## slz

forme de la tête / proportions du corps, si il y a aussi un type berger ou autre pour affiner un peu (par énormément), c'est possible .... il n'y a pas des masses de gros molosses possibles, on t'a dit quoi plutôt ? Bull mastiff je pense pas, le corps serait plus athlétique, mastiff, trop de stop encore, et pas du tout le type en tête, pas assez de peau pour un napolitain ...   :hein2:

----------


## Colibri72

> Ah bah clairement, comme mon Timéo et sa soeur Tina, la mère était un griffon, père inconnu.  
> 
> Timéo:
> 
> [spoiler:1s3rc480][/spoiler:1s3rc480]
> 
> Tina:
> 
> [spoiler:1s3rc480][/spoiler:1s3rc480]


Pourquoi vous voulez absolument du bouvier bernois d'un cpoté et de l'épagneul de l'autre. C'est tordu votre façon de raisonner ! Vous pensez au bouvier bernois pour la couleur et vous vous dite : A oui mais l'autre il n'est pas pareil, donc pas le même père. Pourtant, statistiquement, pour que la femelle aille voir deux mâles différents et que les deux fécondent ...   :hein: 

Donc mon avis : maman griffon, papa épagneul breton, simplement. 
Je rappelle que les épagneuls bretons ne sont pas tous roux et blanc !

----------


## Leiln

> Envoyé par slz
> 
> sans trop réfléchir je dirais dogue de bordeaux x quelque chose d'un peu plus petit et plus fin, un berger peut être ?
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas du tout le dogue de Bordeaux  :hein:  D'ailleurs c'est bien la seule race de molosse qu'on ne m'a jamais sorti dans toutes les hypothèses que j'ai entendu.


Moi j'lui trouve un peu une tronche de cane corso, croisé avec quoi je sais pas mais dans la tête je vois un peu çà ...

----------


## Colibri72

> Ivoire je suis fan   
> 
> Et Leo ?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ne vous fiez pas a la coupe de Leo.


C'est dommage qu'on ne le voit pas avec les poils longs ...   :hein: 
La première impression que j'ai eu c'est un croisé Berger Yougoslave de Charplaninac. Croisé avec une race plus fine parce que ce n'est pas le même gabarit !
Je trouve qu'il y a une ressemblance : poils longs, couleur, tête, ... A part les oreilles trop hautes  :hein: 
Après, c'est une race quand même peu répandu, donc ... 

*Photos :*

----------


## Hagalaz

> Envoyé par Hagalaz
> 
> Ah bah clairement, comme mon Timéo et sa soeur Tina, la mère était un griffon, père inconnu.  
> 
> Timéo:
> 
> [spoiler:2mbno5jw][/spoiler:2mbno5jw]
> 
> Tina:
> ...


Bah pas possible pour le boubou de toute façon, Timéo: 15kg et Tina: 12kg.  
Tu pense pas que Tina a un poil trop long pour un x épagneul? Et puis elle a un corps de saucisson sur patte. 
Et Timéo a forcément du berger, il en avait le caractère, comme c'était en pleine campagne y'a 8 ans le border est plus probable que l'australien par contre. Mais il fallait le voir rassembler les poules.  

Une petite vidéo des deux (faites pas attention à mon grand père, je lui racontais n'importe quoi parce que je déteste parler quand je filme).

[flash=425,350:2mbno5jw]http://www.youtube.com/v/j4VDT-T5cP0[/flash:2mbno5jw]

Le truc c'est qu'il me semble que la maman était pure race quoi, donc je me demande combien le mâle avait de croisement (tequel/épagneul/border?).

----------


## Taysa

Hagalaz tu sais j'ai vu des chiots bouledogue francais X rott :s la femelle se couchait pour que le boubou puisse la monter apparament :s    ::

----------


## Hagalaz

> Hagalaz tu sais j'ai vu des chiots bouledogue francais X rott :s la femelle se couchait pour que le boubou puisse la monter apparament :s


Bah là la mère serai morte je pense si elle avait eu des petits d'un boubou.  

Sinon je connais ça aussi, comme mon père à qui on a donné deux "labrador", la maman était d'un très beau gabarit donc il était sur de se retrouver avec deux bon gros toutous.
Le père était un teckel, ses chiennes n'ont jamais grandit.  
D'un coté heureusement, au moins j'ai pu (grâce à Morée) les replacer facilement quand il n'en a plus voulu.

----------


## Nénète

Colibri    ::

----------


## Colibri72

> Colibri


  ::   Tu sais s'il est croisé avec une autre race ?

Pour Tina et Timéo : c'est vrai qu'ils ne se ressemblent pas !    ::   Du coup, peut-être du border ...   :hein2:

----------


## Nénète

Oui mais l'autre race, aucune idée   ::

----------


## yannn

Tina a surement du teckel vu comment elle est courte sur pattes   .

Je pense aussi à du border et un peu d'épagneul   .

----------


## Poska

> forme de la tête / proportions du corps, si il y a aussi un type berger ou autre pour affiner un peu (par énormément), c'est possible .... il n'y a pas des masses de gros molosses possibles, on t'a dit quoi plutôt ? Bull mastiff je pense pas, le corps serait plus athlétique, mastiff, trop de stop encore, et pas du tout le type en tête, pas assez de peau pour un napolitain ...   :hein2:


Beaucoup me disent bouledogue américain ou bulldog anglais et je pense qu'il y a du vrai puisqu'il ressemble pas mal à ma fifille boul'am par ses expressions et son caractère. Certains pensent aussi à du rott ou du cane corso. C'est vrai qu'il a le poil d'un rott, et ça expliquerait sa couleur noir et feu/bringé.

----------


## Leiln

Le cane corso aussi peut expliquer cette robe : ma chienne est noire bringée feu aussi.  
Il a beaucoup de bouledogue aussi je trouve ! Mais bouledogue x cane corso, j'pense pas que çà donne çà sur plusieurs points ... les parents de Nounours   (qui est craquant   ) sont peut-être croisés aussi ... ?

----------


## slz

Le souci avec ceux que tu cites, c'est soit trop petit, soit pas assez molossoïde : sa tête est largement plus massive et "bouledoguée" que'un rot ou même un cane corso. Pour le boul al c'est une question de gabarit, il me semble pas que ça soit aussi massif ... ou alors, les plus petits (proches de bulldog).

----------


## Karst

t'façon Nounours, il est croisé nounours s'tout  
ou alors c'est un bouledogue géant

----------


## slz

> Dentition de bulldog, petites noreilles bien hautes, léger surpoids mal réparti (tout dans l'avant main), taille au garrot environ 55cm pour un poids de forme de 40-45kg.



On voit bien les similitudes je trouve, en imaginant un croisement avec un chien à la peau moins lâche, à la tête plus fine, aux oreilles plus petites. 

D'autres photos d'un mâle bien typé, pour comparer :



Les points que tu soulèves : dentition "de bulldog" (prognathisme, menton qui dépasse), oreilles attachées haut, arrière main moins large que l'avant main, sont des caractéristiques du DB - bon, d'autres molosses aussi, mais à cette taille, il y en a pas tant que ça.

Quant à la couleur ... on s'en fiche. Ca doit être le dernier point sur lequel s'arrêter, parce que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose : dans des races séléctionnées pour un seul type de robe, unie en plus, on n'a aucune idée de ce qui peut se cacher "dessous", donc un croisement et pouf, n'importe quoi peut ressortir.

----------


## Poska

(C'est ma super copine éleveuse de dogue de Bordeaux qui va pas être contente, elle qui trouve Nounours très moche...)

Quand je dit dents de bulldog, c'est pour ne pas dire dents pourris qui partent dans tous les sens pour celles qui ne manquent pas à l'appel  :fou: 
Et certains boul'am sont très massifs, ma chienne est un tout petit gabarit, les mâles atteignent très facilement 45kg et plus.
En tout cas merci pour tes avis argumentés   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## rea

nounours très moche?   ::

----------


## Leiln

J'le trouve plutot trop craquant que trop moche moi, peu importe son croisement.

----------


## rea

Hop-là, je vous mets ici mes colles de l'autre post:



> A. on commence easy   
> 
> 
> B. 
> 
> 
> C.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Leiln



----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Trop mimi

----------


## lealouboy

> Braque allemand oui, ça fait un peu un braque nain.





> Je dis qu'elle a beaucoup du braque français la belle Dais.





> Je dirais braque allemand aussi, ça pourrait tout aussi bien être du braque français c'est vrai mais bon statistiquement ils sont quand même beaucoup plus rares.


 :merci: 

Donc personne ne voit du pointer   :kao4:

----------


## galie

> Mon gros Nounours, ma "pochette surprise"  Chacun a sa petite idée sur ses origines, et vous qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentition de bulldog, petites noreilles bien hautes, léger surpoids mal réparti (tout dans l'avant main), taille au garrot environ 55cm pour un poids de forme de 40-45kg.


Il a vraiment une tête large, perso quand je l'ai vu j'ai tout de suite pensé a un croisé boul'am. Après peut être du rott aussi. En tout cas il est magnifique!

----------


## galie

> Hop-là, je vous mets ici mes colles de l'autre post:


Déj à les C et D je les aurais bien vu frêre ou soeur, en tout cas le croisement est proche.
A - un croisé chasse x ratier
B - chow chow??
C - berger x ?
D - berger x ?
E - on voit pas trop bien le corps, mais beauceron x et allez dalmatien pour les taches...

----------

a. x braque portuguais
c.et d. x berger hollandais

----------


## Karst

le B. il est tout mignon!    (husky X chow-chow?)

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

Je vous présente mes chiens... D'après vous quels sont leurs croisements ? 

Egus 



Mila

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Ils sont mignons  

Egus je dirais qu'il y aurai peut etre du berger blanc suisse dans son croisement

Et Mila croisée berger

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

> Ils sont mignons  
> 
> Egus je dirais qu'il y aurai peut etre du berger blanc suisse dans son croisement
> 
> Et Mila croisée berger


Non pas de berger blanc suisse

----------


## Amélie6277

Bonjour,

savez-vous quel peut être le croisement de ma petite Easy?
J'ai quelques idées mais je voudrais des avis extérieurs.





Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Clairounette

Egus, peut être du husky...?
Et Mila, du berger hollandais

----------


## Clairounette

Easy, groendal peut être?

(bon je préviens, je n'y connais pas grand chsoe...mais justement, je vais peut être mettre le doigt sur quelque chose! La chance du débutant   )

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

> Egus, peut être du husky...?
> Et Mila, du berger hollandais


Pas de husky pour Egus  

Pour Mila on a une race de sure (pas encore trouvée) mais pour le x berger... on ne sait pas quel berger

----------


## Clairounette

Egus aurait pas du berger de Shetland ou du colley?

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Egus du border collie peut etre ?

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

> Egus aurait pas du berger de Shetland ou du colley?


Non plus   Ni de Border Collie

Amélie6277, Easy ne serait pas Croisée Groendal ou Border ?

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Envoyé par Clairounette
> 
> Egus aurait pas du berger de Shetland ou du colley?
> 
> 
> Non plus  Ni de Border Collie
> 
> Amélie6277, Easy ne serait pas Croisée Groendal ou Border ?


On finira pas y arriverai

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Je vous présente mes chiens... D'après vous quels sont leurs croisements ? 
> 
> Egus 
> 
> 
> 
> Mila


Berger Australien pour Egus 

Et Mila un peu de berger allemand ?

C'est dur

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Easy j'aurais egalement dit du Groendal ?

Elle est tres jolie

----------


## Amélie6277

Le border collie oui j'y ai pensé, on m'avait dit labrador aussi, et les gens qui ont abandonnés la mère et les 3 bébés dont Easy ont dit que le père était un boxer, mais elle n'a rien du boxer, c'est pour ça que je demande

----------


## Clairounette

Pour Egus: chien loup tchécoslovaque?

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

C'est vrai que Border Collie / Labrador serait possible 

par contre c'est clair que le boxer  non sa se voit pas du tout

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

Pas de berger australien pour Egus, ni de berger allemand pour Mila  

Clairounette   croisé Tervuren sur son carnet de santé et Groendal sur son passeport  

Amélie j'ai regardé un peu des Border x Labrador et ça ressemble un peu.

----------


## rea

> Envoyé par rea
> 
> Hop-là, je vous mets ici mes colles de l'autre post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> a. x braque portuguais
> c.et d. x berger hollandais





> le B. il est tout mignon!    (husky X chow-chow?)


Y a du bon et du moins bon, je garde encore un peu le suspens   ::  

Le corps du E et massif, mais proportionné


Egus, il est croisé beau gosse   ::

----------


## Manu-e & co.

Charly ; C'est écrit croisé labrador sur son carnet de santé , mais croisez avec quoi ? Il a des poils assez longs au niveau de la queue

----------


## slz

Easy a du beauceron, je trouve.

Pour Charly je ne vois pas de croisement, un labrador pas très bien typé pour moi, a priori   :hein2:  .

Egus j'avais envie de dire nordique x berger, mais   :hein2: 
Et Mila, molossoïde (peut être type montagne, mais pas forcément) x berger aussi.

----------


## Amélie6277

J'ai aussi pensé à Beauceron, j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop.
Labrador / Border Collie / Beauceron / Groendal 

Peut-être un croisement, de croisement, de croisement lol

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

> Easy a du beauceron, je trouve.
> 
> Pour Charly je ne vois pas de croisement, un labrador pas très bien typé pour moi, a priori   :hein2:  .
> 
> Egus j'avais envie de dire nordique x berger, mais   :hein2: 
> Et Mila, molossoïde (peut être type montagne, mais pas forcément) x berger aussi.



Non pour Mila

----------


## Clairounette

Je cgherche toujours pour Mila mais mis à part le croisé berger, je ne vois pas  

J'en profite pour mettre une photo du chien de mes parents, Chéops...selon vous, quel est son croisement?

----------


## yannn

> Je cgherche toujours pour Mila mais mis à part le croisé berger, je ne vois pas 
> 
> J'en profite pour mettre une photo du chien de mes parents, Chéops...selon vous, quel est son croisement?


Je pense qu'il a du braque   .

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

Vous voulez la réponse pour Mila ? Je ne suis pas sure que vous allez trouver, sa race est encore peu connu en France.

----------


## Leiln

Vasy, la réponse pour Mila.  

Chéops je pense aussi du braque, peut-être du labrador aussi. Il est trop beau !

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

Mila est croisée Cursinu (chien Corse)

----------


## Clairounette

Hooooo bah dis donc, tu as bien fait de nous donner la réponse, je n'aurais jamais trouvé pour Mila!

Chéops a bien du labrador...mais pas du braque!

----------


## Clairounette

Et merci pour lui   Moi aussi je le trouve super beau

----------


## Violette75

Moi aussi j'aimerais bien vous soumettre mon toutou...    ::  
Je n'y connais absolument rien en races, donc pour moi c'était un BA, point barre.  :hein2:  Mais plusieurs personnes m'ont dit : "oh mais il est croisé Rottweiler non ?" ou encore "Il est croisé Beauceron ça se voit !"... Bon moi je vois rien du tout, c'est clair ! Du coup, si vous pouviez me donner votre avis, par simple curiosité...
C'est vrai qu'il est noir et sable plus que noir et feu, et qu'il est petit pour un BA (entre 58 et 60 cm au garrot de ce que j'ai pu en mesurer). Niveau caractère (je sais pas si ça joue) il est très calme, pas du tout sportif, avec parfois des petits "quarts d'heures de folie". Très pot de colle.
Voilà la bête : 

   

 :merci:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Le BA se voit bien maintenant je ne vois pas d'autre race

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Mila est croisée Cursinu (chien Corse)


Ah ba j'aurais jamais trouvé moi non plus

----------


## laetitia36

> Moi aussi j'aimerais bien vous soumettre mon toutou...    
> Je n'y connais absolument rien en races, donc pour moi c'était un BA, point barre.  :hein2:  Mais plusieurs personnes m'ont dit : "oh mais il est croisé Rottweiler non ?" ou encore "Il est croisé Beauceron ça se voit !"... Bon moi je vois rien du tout, c'est clair ! Du coup, si vous pouviez me donner votre avis, par simple curiosité...
> C'est vrai qu'il est noir et sable plus que noir et feu, et qu'il est petit pour un BA (entre 58 et 60 cm au garrot de ce que j'ai pu en mesurer). Niveau caractère (je sais pas si ça joue) il est très calme, pas du tout sportif, avec parfois des petits "quarts d'heures de folie". Très pot de colle.
> Voilà la bête : 
> 
>    
> 
>  :merci:


Miss ton chien est un BA , je ne pense pas qu'il y est un croisement c'est simplement un BA "non selectionné" , on va dire , dsl je retrouve pas le mot....

----------


## Violette75

> Miss ton chien est un BA , je ne pense pas qu'il y est un croisement c'est simplement un BA "non selectionné" , on va dire , dsl je retrouve pas le mot....


Bon, c'est bien ce qui me semblait, mais comme plusieurs personnes ont insisté pour me dire qu'il était croisé avec diverses races, je commençais à me poser des questions ! 
De toute façon, pour moi, ça sera toujours mon petit "Bisounours X Rantanplan" !   :amour4:

----------


## MissJacksNightmare

+ 1 

Je pense aussi que c'est un BA seulement il n'est pas confirmé.

----------


## popngum

Un rottweiler?    ::  

Non c'est clair que c'est "simplement" un typé berger allemand, pas LOF et tout le toutim mais bon un type berger allemand quand même.

----------


## Violette75

> Un rottweiler?


Oui, oui, un rott ! Soi-disant qu'il aurait "un crâne de rottweiler" (sic) !   :suspect: 
Moi aussi je trouvais ça bizarre je dois dire...  :hein:  Mais bon comme j'y connais pas grand chose...   :hein2:

----------


## Manu-e & co.

Vous avez plusd'idées pour charly

----------


## NALIA

Pour moi Charly a tout d'un labrador    pour ses poils long golden peut être

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

C'est ce que j'aurais dit egalement -queue peut etre du Golden

----------


## popngum

co. a écrit:


> Vous avez plusd'idées pour charly


Selon c'est un type labrador et faut pas chercher plus loin, ce qui explique le fait qu'il ait les poils un peu plus long que les labradors LOF et d'autres "défauts" du même genre (j'emploie le mot "défaut" vis à vis du standard de la race hein   ::   )

----------


## rea

> Envoyé par galie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par rea
> 
> ...


alors, comme vous avez eu presque tous bon pour le B, je vous confirme, c'est un corniaud X chow chow   ::

----------


## Manu-e & co.

Merci pour vos reponses les filles

----------


## laet

Bonjour,

J'avais déjà mis des photo de mon petit père mais il avait 3 ou 4 mois, maintenant il a 1 an passé et j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez, je ne connait pas du tt les parents.







Merci

----------


## P'tite souris

Du berger très probablement, quand au reste, un joyeux mélange ^^ 

Il est très beau en tout cas.

----------


## zab2o

Berger X lab   ::   (ou chasse, je crois voir des tachounettes sur son blanc? Bref ce type là quoi...)

Quoi? J'ai la même à la maison? Noonnn...    ::  
Très joli chien   :ange2:

----------


## virginie63

Berger également et pour moi plus  du border

----------


## Manu-e & co.

Peut-être berger x Border

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

J'aurais dit un peu de lab

----------


## zab2o

Oui il a le pif du lab ou d'un chien de ce type.
Ma chose est croisée lab et c'est moins flagrant, je pense donc qu'il a aussi ce genre de bestiaux.

Sinon border je dirais aussi, comme la mienne bien que je n'en soit aboslument pas sur, elle y ressemble beauocup aussi.

----------


## laet

Merci pour vos réponses, 

Pour le berger j'en suis sur aussi et on me dit souvent aussi qu'il peut y avoir du border dans son croisement mais c'est possible aussi qu'il est un peu de chien de chasse car de temps en temps il lève la patte comme eux pour regarder au loin et je crois que c'est typique des chiens de chasse   .
Il est aussi super fin.

J'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez du test ADN, est ce que quelqu'un la déjà fais?

Merci.

----------


## virginie63

> Merci pour vos réponses, 
> 
> Pour le berger j'en suis sur aussi et on me dit souvent aussi qu'il peut y avoir du border dans son croisement mais c'est possible aussi qu'il est un peu de chien de chasse car de temps en temps il lève la patte comme eux pour regarder au loin et je crois que c'est typique des chiens de chasse  .
> Il est aussi super fin.
> 
> *J'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez du test ADN, est ce que quelqu'un la déjà fais?
> *
> Merci.


A ce que j'ai put comprendre il n'est possible que si les deux parents sont pures races et non issus de croisements  

Et en même temps ça rejoins un autre post mais : ça te servirai a quoi de savoir ??

----------


## zab2o

Bah à quoi ça sert d'avoir créé ce post?

Si des gens ont envie de savoir, ils font ce qu'ils veulent...

J'en ai rien à cirer du croisement de ma chienne, sinon je l'aurai jamais adopté et j'aurai pris un LOF, mais oui j'aimerai savoir son croisement exacte, par curiosité, par fierté de dire que ce croisement fait un si beau chien, ou tout simplement pour donner un vrai nom quand on me demande et pas un "probablement" pour qu'on me balance 356autres races dans son croisement  ...

----------


## Leiln

T'as des photos de ta chienne zab2o ?  
(c'est celle de ton avatar ?)

----------

> c'est possible aussi qu'il est un peu de chien de chasse car de temps en temps il lève la patte comme eux pour regarder au loin et je crois que c'est typique des chiens de chasse   .


c'est ce qu'on dit oui, mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai car Dracko le fait aussi et il est 100%berger

----------


## zab2o

Voilà n'amùr (derrière bien sur)


Bon la photo fait qu'elle parait naine surtout à côté du paillassson (cairn terrier) mais elle fait la taille d'un petit berger type border.

----------


## emmajojo

punaise je l'avais déjà vue en photo mais je me souvenais pas du tout qu'elle était comme ça!! 
tu lui changes les oreilles et on dirait ma chienne lab x beauceron!!

----------


## zab2o

C'est une lab X berger   ::  

Bon après elle a perdu sa carrure de mannequin, elle s'est un peu enrobée, ça la change un peu    ::   Mais de tête, c'est toujours la même.

Quand aux oreilles, je lui changerais bien moi même.

----------

tu n'aimes pas ses oreilles ? Pourquoi?

----------


## zab2o

Tout le monde l'appelle Batman. 

 ::

----------


## Leiln

Pauvre puce !

----------


## Sakibelle

> Merci


On dirait la mienne en noir (même yeux, même oreilles, même tête) lol

je pense qu'à force de mélange on arrive un peu à ce genre de chien, après peu importe la couleur...

----------

moi j'aime mieux comme ça ^^

----------


## laetitia36

épador (labrador.épagneul)

----------

moi j'avais dit croisée labrador et berger avant qu'elle me révèle la race des parents ^^

----------


## zab2o

J'aurai dit pareil...

Quelle age à ta chienne? Comment s'appelle t-elle?
Elle ressemble beaucoup a une des soeurs de ma chienne... même si je pense qu'elle aurait plus pris du berger comme ma chienne contrairement a son frère (adopté avec) qui lui a cette trogne là !

----------

Elle aurait 9 ans cette année, il y avait 8 chiots dans sa portée, elle s'appelait Shaïna. 
Quel est la race des parents de ta chienne?

----------


## Doll

Et ma MÏA ?

A ses 2 mois
 

Aujourd'hui à 6 mois pour 11kg 





Au début on pensait qu'elle était croisée du Setter Anglais après avec du Springer et maintenant, on ne sait plus trop.........

----------


## slz

Pas possible elle a l'air d'avoir le poil un peu dur, non ? Moi j'y vois peut pêtre du basset griffon vendéen ... je sais pas top, en tout cas elle a un peu une tête de courant, je trouve (truffe qui pointe vers le bas).

----------


## slz

Je sais pas TROP, pardon.

----------


## zab2o

> Elle aurait 9 ans cette année, il y avait 8 chiots dans sa portée, elle s'appelait Shaïna. 
> Quel est la race des parents de ta chienne?



Ah ouai nan y a qu'une grosse ressemblance alors    ::  
Les parents on ne sait pas, ils ont été abandonnés a 3jours. Mais d'après leur pattes palmés et la trogne évidente de certains, ils ont du lab, c'est sur. Après ... on peut pas vraiment savoir, même si le berger est aussi assez évident ...

----------


## chupachup

> Mon gros Nounours, ma "pochette surprise"    Chacun a sa petite idée sur ses origines, et vous qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentition de bulldog, petites noreilles bien hautes, léger surpoids mal réparti (tout dans l'avant main), taille au garrot environ 55cm pour un poids de forme de 40-45kg.


j'adore ton gros nounours !

hmm on dirait un enorme boxer d'une couleur bisare
peut etre un box croisé dogue du tibet ?

----------

moi il me fait vraiment penser à un bouledogue...

----------


## zab2o

moi aussi !

----------


## popngum

Oui pareil, je trouve qu'il a du bouledogue américain.

----------


## Leiln

*Lunewen, tu es vivement demandée sur un autre topic (dessins) ce serait bien de te manifester dessus rapidement ...*

----------


## chupachup

comme ça on dirait un labrador, mais sur la dernière photo ilm fait penser à un akita inu

----------


## flo099

Voila Marley, pur croisé porte et fenêtre!! Vos avis?  

Avec ses poils : 



Sans ses poils :

----------

J'y vais de ce pas ^^

Je laisse Vita vous donner son croisement  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Voila Marley, pur croisé porte et fenêtre!! Vos avis? 
> 
> Avec ses poils : 
> 
> 
> 
> Sans ses poils :



Un peu de Cocker ? non ? 

En tout cas tres mignon

----------


## flo099

J'y ait pensé a cause de la couleur mais il n'a pas du tout le poil d'un cocker.

----------


## NALIA

C'est vrai qu'a première vue, j'aurais aussi dit cocker  

En tout cas il est beau , pourquoi tu lui a coupé ses poils? Ils étaient abimés?
J'le trouve aussi beau avec poils longs qu'avec poils court  
Comme ça ta genre 2 chiens en 1

----------


## flo099

oui, les poils étaient complétement pourris! J'espére qu'ils seront plus beaux a la repousse!

Il n'a pas du tout la taille d'un cocker. On a un drathaar et ils sont quasiment de la même taille! Je crois qu'on saura jamais pour lui!

----------


## laetitia36

je pense qu'ill y a du chien de chasse dedans peut ettre du griffon vu sa tronche...mais il est trop gnon

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Poska
> 
> Mon gros Nounours, ma "pochette surprise"    Chacun a sa petite idée sur ses origines, et vous qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bouledogue Americain X rott   :hein2:

----------

pour Shaïna, il n'y a pas de labrador, mais tout le monde tombe toujours dans le panneau. Sa maman était griffon fauve de bretagne, de la même couleur qu'elle, et son papa était berger belge.

----------


## zab2o

Un fauve de bretagne sable   :shock: 

Je demande à voir    ::  

Pour le lab, s'ta dire qu'elle a carrément la trogne d'un lab quoi   :fou:

----------


## yannn

Devinez le magnifique croisement de Prosper , 4 ans   .

----------


## Hagalaz

[quote="Vita"]Et pour ma chienne ? Trouverez vous?



Han, elle ressemble à Elfy, la puce que j'ai eu en FA:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Han, elle ressemble à Elfy, la puce que j'ai eu en FA:


 Oh ce qu'elle est belle

----------


## zab2o

Elle par contre, elle a du lab !!

Elle est superbe, bon dieu, je la veux    ::

----------


## Houitie

Texane, chienne adoptée par mon frère. Elle a deux ans, plutot maigrichonne pour le moment (21kg, elle doit en prendre au moins 5 d'apres le véto). Très active. Aucune idiée pour sa race. Surement du griffon car elle a un poil assez dur au dessus d'un poil ras. 
A vos propositions !

----------


## Christelle Biscarrosse

super ce post !

Pouvez-vous m'aidez pour Aston ? C'était un chien errant qui a eu l'excellente idée de s'arrêter chez nous !

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Un peu de berger et de rott ? Non ?

----------


## zab2o

Je dirais beauceron lab parce que ce regards et ces joues éclatées me font plus pensé au lab qu'au rott, surtout cette truffe...
Et le marquage... et les poils... Me font penser au berger. 
Et il a aussi tout l'air d'un berger X lab comme on en voit souvent.
En tout cas, il a une trogne à croquer ce tit père.

Sinon rott x quelque chose!

Pour Texane, y a pas un air à coyot boy là ?!
Je dirais griffon x berger.

----------


## Naloune

Arf pour Texane je vais peut être dire une énormité mais tant pis, mais moi je verrais bien un tout petit peu de Dogo   ::  
La forme de fesses un peu, les postures, m'enfin c'est peut être une bêtise... Je dirais griffon/nordique/dogo un truc comme ça.

----------


## Naloune

Ah et Aston rott/labrador/berger/chien de teufs quoi   ::

----------


## Leiln

Croisé chien de teuf, çà claque !

----------


## zab2o

Le dogo ce doit être les oreilles qui te font penser à ça. Maintenant que le dit sa m'y a fait penser aussi... Mais pas assez carrer, fin, "haut" sur pattes... 
Par contre le nordique, pas bête du tout.

Pas mal le chien de teuf, j'y avais pas pensé mais en effet, c'est vrai...

----------


## Noemie-

Aston est juste magnifique, il a le même regard et expression de mon chien, croisé boxer    ::  

Moi j'ai croisé un truc bizarre, j'arrive pas à lui définir une race   :hein:

----------


## slz

Y'a du pointer, je pense.

----------


## Clairounette

> Y'a du pointer, je pense.


C'est tout de suite ce que je me suis dit!

----------


## Christelle Biscarrosse

> 


J'adoooore !!!

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Aston est juste magnifique, il a le même regard et expression de mon chien, croisé boxer   
> 
> Moi j'ai croisé un truc bizarre, j'arrive pas à lui définir une race  :hein:


Ah ba la moi non plus

----------


## stik

boxerXpointer?

portesfenetresX pointer?

----------


## Noemie-

ah oui ptet du pointer pourtant il n'avait pas le nez qui remontait trop  :hein:

----------


## zab2o

J'ai également d'emblée penser au pointer. Avec du dogo.

Il est superbe en tout cas.

----------


## Hagalaz

> Envoyé par Hagalaz
> 
> 
> Han, elle ressemble à Elfy, la puce que j'ai eu en FA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Elle par contre, elle a du lab !!
> 
> Elle est superbe, bon dieu, je la veux


Bah pourtant c'est celle qui a été la moins vite adoptée, elle est restée un mois et demi chez moi il me semble. Alors que c'était la plus sympa de la portée en plus.  
Et oui, maman x lab (très très fine quand même pour une lab), et papa inconnu.
Perso je craquais plus pour sa surette toute timide:



Ah, si j'avais su que je serai maintenant dans cet appart et que ma situation financière allait s'améliorer à l'époque, je l'aurai gardée, même si on ne pouvait rever meilleur placement (maison avec un pote, promenade tous les jours, "môman" présidente d'une asso de PA).

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Envoyé par Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Hagalaz
> 
> ...


Oh sa soeurette aussi c'qu'elle est belle

----------


## chupachup

noemie ton tien aussi j'ai pensé au pointer/boxer tout de suite

----------


## zab2o

La soeur à la même attitude que ma chienne quand elle était chiot, c'est ce qui m'a fait craqué, alors que tous les autres chiots de la portée étaient bien plus beau. (le plus beau étant celui que mon frère à adopté, je regrette pas le caractère de ma chienne    ::   )
En tout cas, la queue d'Elfy, y a pas photos c'est bien celle du labrador ! Physiquement j'ai quand même une préférence pour elle, même si l'air trognon de la soeur est carrément craquant   :amour:

----------


## christelm81

Une idée pour notre petit Filou ?? Ses parents sont tous deux labradors mais on ne sait pas avec quelle autre race il est croisé !



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## chupachup

un chien de chasse surement, vu les marques blanches sur le museau, la queue toute fine et les grandes noreilles !

----------


## Leiln

Labrador/epagneul ?

----------


## nini

Pour aston moi je dit berger beauceron 
noemi pour moi s'est un pointer pur race
pour enya je vois de australien ou border et  beauceron
pour elfy lab et berger

----------


## galie

> Envoyé par rea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par galie
> 
> ...


Et alors pour les autres, on peut savoir??

----------


## jimy

Voici deux chiens typés chasse dont nous voudrions pouvoir préciser le croisement, merci à ceux qui pourront nous y aider ..

http://miga.forumactif.net/femelles-f10 ... 8.htm#3592

http://miga.forumactif.net/males-f9/dar ... 8.htm#3126

----------


## Houitie

Estrella je dirai croisée braque labrador

Dartacan je dirai beagle ou anglo français.

----------


## linette14

Bonjour,

J'ai adopté Feena ici. Elle a 4 mois et la maman est une léonberg ms la papa?????????????? C'est là où réside le mystère!

Et vous, avez-vous des idées?
Elle est née le 28/02 et aujourd'hui pèse 14,6 kg; si ça peut être utile!!

----------


## Houitie

Un berger?

----------


## Chinooka

> Estrella je dirai croisée braque labrador


Je pensais aussi croisée braque/Lab mais je vois aussi du dogue allemand dans son allure sur la 4ème photo    Et puis elle est très grande à 4 mois pour une braque/Lab.

----------


## jimy

> Envoyé par Houitie
> 
> Estrella je dirai croisée braque labrador
> 
> 
> Je pensais aussi croisée braque/Lab mais je vois aussi du dogue allemand dans son allure sur la 4ème photo    Et puis elle est très grande à 4 mois pour une braque/Lab.


à y réfléchir, je pense que Chinooka voit juste pour Estrella, sur certaines photos, la gueule fait assez dogue allemand, ce qui expliquerait aussi la grande taille à son âge.

----------


## linette14

Houitie a écrit:



> Un berger?


Oui, on m'a déjà dit malinois. Elle a les bouts des pattes blanches et aussi sur le poitrail en forme de croix et une petite tache sur le museau. C'est marrant car j'ai eu un bouvier bernois et ce sont un peu les caractéristiques de la répartition du blanc.

----------


## slz

La répartition du blanc selon le type de panachure est la même chez tous les chiens quelle que soit la race : 


sinon explications plus approfondies en anglais, mais pas mal de photos donc intéressant même si vous ne lisez pas l'anglais : http://abnormality.purpleflowers.net/genetics/white.htm
C'est possible d'avoir une panachure limitée sur un chien issu de deux parents sans panachure.

----------


## emmajojo

et le marquage genre border, il sort d'où alors?

----------


## Houitie

Oui je ne suis pas très convaincue... Les épagneuls aussi peuvent avoir des marquages qui ne correspondent pas.

----------


## slz

Ben c'est la panachure irlandaise (irish spotting) , génotype "si si".

Un autre schéma des différentes possibilités selon les gènes impliqués :

----------


## Houitie

Mais le dogue allemand ou le dalmatien ou autre chien tacheté tu les mets dans quoi?

----------


## slz

Ce n'est pas de la panachure, c'est dû à d'autres gènes (merle + arlequin pour le dogue allemand, ticking modifié pour le dalmatiien).

----------


## emmajojo

donc genre mon machin là c'est du type quatre? 


c'est un gène récessif?

----------


## slz

Récessif par rapport à "pas de blanc", mais dominant par rapport au pie et à la panachure envahissante - 4 gènes en tout. Mais c'est une dominance incomplète (donc un homozygote sera différent d'un hétérozygote).

----------


## linette14

Dc ça n'avance pas plus sur le croisement de Feena vu que la répartition est pareil pr tous

----------


## Leiln

Moi j'lui trouve un petit air de croisée boxer (je suis experte en rien, juste j'lui trouve des ressemblances niveau bouille avec une x boxer que je connais).

----------


## slz

> Dc ça n'avance pas plus sur le croisement de Feena vu que la répartition est pareil pr tous


Oui voilà c'est ce que je voulais mettre en avant : il vaut mieux ne pas trop se baser sur la panahure pour essayer de trouver un croisement, sur uner panachure limitée / très limitée ça ne veut vraiment rien dire.
De manière générale se méfier des couleurs aussi, quelquefois des trucs assez "inattendus" ressortent - par exemple le bringé est assez caracctéristiques des croisés dogo, quand on ne le sait pas ça semble peu évident.

----------


## Leiln

Ben d'ailleurs en parlant de bringé, j'me demandais ... 

Black (au refuge) croisé labrador (mère x labrador noire aussi)

----------


## linette14

SLZ, je ne savais pas pr les panachures. Je voulais juste des idées de personnes pr voir un peu ce qui ressortait pr ma chienne. 
J'ai eu fait un peu de génétique canine à l'école et c'est vrai que les gènes peuvent faire apparaitre des caractéristiques non apparentes à première vue.
Peut être que la père est déjà un corniaud et alors là pas facile de trouver.........

----------


## Leiln

Personne n'a d'idées pour Black ?

----------


## emmajojo

il a un petit air de ma chienne, alors je dirais lab/beauceron, comme elle

----------


## jenny02

J'avais posté pour ma chienne petite on avait pas trop réussi a voir son croisement je retente maintenant qu'elle est adulte donc elle est identifié x beauceron mais ça serait bien de savoir avec quoi elle fait une trentaine de kg et mesure 53 cm au garrot :

----------


## galie

Je verrais bien Berger allemand x beauceron.

----------


## angel2233

> Envoyé par Poska
> 
> Mon gros Nounours, ma "pochette surprise"    Chacun a sa petite idée sur ses origines, et vous qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentition de bulldog, petites noreilles bien hautes, léger surpoids mal réparti (tout dans l'avant main), taille au garrot environ 55cm pour un poids de forme de 40-45kg.


Je vais dire une grosse connerie mais sur cette photo il me ferait penser a un staff x st bernard mais de face il ne ressemble plus

----------


## Naloune

Bon ça fait un moment qu'on s'interroge avec un pote sur les origines de sa chienne donc je sollicite vos avis. Sachant qu'on ne connait absolument pas ses parents.
Ika, donc.







Une quarantaine de kilos. Elle est toute lisse en été, et se fait une grosse moumoute, dont une belle crinière en hiver.

----------


## Leiln

BA x beauceron je dirais ... quoique 40 kgs çà fait peut-être beaucoup ...  

Elle est super belle ! Et le poilu noir a coté sur la 3eme photo aussi.

----------


## galie

Hum presque à 100% sur elle a du Berger allemand (je reconnais les poils et la couleur   ) et je sais pas pourquoi niveau tête (yeux et "sourire) du dogue ou du staff...

----------


## nini

l'oncle d'une copine avait le meme chien est s'était un ba croisé beauceron

----------


## Naloune

> BA x beauceron je dirais ... quoique 40 kgs çà fait peut-être beaucoup ...  
> 
> Elle est super belle ! Et le poilu noir a coté sur la 3eme photo aussi.


C'est ma nénette   ::  
Mais oui la chienne de mon pote est super jolie et super sympa surtout. C'est un vrai pot de glue. C'est clair qu'il y a une grosse base de berger, pour le reste, mystère. C'est surtout son masque feu sur la tête que je trouve original, il est hyper "étaler". 
On le voit pas sur les photos mais elle à aussi un genre de barbiche/moustache au coin de la bouche.
Merci pour les réponses en tout cas.

----------


## yesai007

*J'ai besoin de votre aide.*

*L'été dernier j'ai pris Spike, 4 ans, à la SPA. Sur son carnet de santé il y a mis "X labrador". Maintenant j'aimerai bien savoir si c'est vrai et de quelle autre race peut-il etre croisé?*

*Je vous mets des photos, si vous pouviez me donner votre avis.*

*Je pose cette question juste par curiosité, j'en ai marre qu"on me dise "mais non ton chien c'est un....., ou un ........, ou encore un........"*

*Je pensais qu'il avait du braque car il est assez haut sur pattes mais j'ai vu des photos des 4 chiens à adopter en bretagne qui sont croisés danois et je trouve qu'il y en a un qui ressemble etrangement à Spike alors du coup j'ai eu un doute...* 

*Voilà, si vous pouvier éclairer un peu ma lanterne, ça serait sympa de votre part!* 














*http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1287/img6718yq.jpg
*

----------


## yesai007

*Mince c'est la première fois que je mets des photos et je me rends compte qu'on ne peut pas les voir directement..... Quelqu'un peut m'aider? Merci d'avance!!!*

----------


## popngum

J'ai fusionné ton sujet avec celui-ci.

----------


## yesai007

*Merci!*

*Par contre je ne sais pas comment on fait pour que les photos apparaissent directement?*

----------


## Leiln

*Je m'en occupe.*  

EDIT : fait.

----------


## yesai007

*merci beaucoup!* 

*J'ai oublié de dire que Spike faisait 33 kgs, si ça peut aider....*

----------

Je vois beaucoup de labrador et j'ai du mal à voir autre chose. 
En tous cas il est très beau.

----------


## Houitie

Oui, beaucoup de lab, pourquoi pas croisé braque. Je ne vois pas de danois... apres il est splendide et c'est là l'essentiel.

----------


## galie

Du labrador avec certainement du berger (beauceron ou berger allemand)

----------


## Leiln

Labrador/braque je pense aussi. Il est très beau en tout cas !

----------


## Moonskin

Beaucoup de labrador, du braque et du berger, mais pas de dogue allemand pour moi

La taille veut rien dire, apparement ma petite mère, qui est dogo canario x labrador beauceron fera que 25kilos voir 30 au max d'après le veto

----------


## yesai007

*Bon donc je crois que je vais rester sur labrador/braque! Moi j'aime bien! * 

*Au départ on pensait aussi au beauceron mais il n'a pas les ergots aux pattes arrières donc ça doit pas etre ça...*

*La dernière photo c'était à la SPA l'été dernier. J'allais le voir tous les jours pour le promener en attendant que l'on ai recloturer tout le jardin (passer d'un croisé caniche/york à Spike, forcement, faut revoir les hauteurs!!!  ). Il avait un pelage tout terne. On s'attendait pas à mieux après avoir erré pendant 3 mois à la campagne puis 6 mois de SPA...*

*Mais maintenant il est tout beau et un peu trop remplumé même...* 

*Et ma photo préférée (parmis les 200 que j'ai de lui....  ) c'est le portrait, je le trouve magnifique sur celle là. C'est fou ce qu"on peut lui faire faire en tenant un jouet dans la main et en lui disant de ne pas bouger....* 

*Suis trop raide dingue de mon chien et trop contente de l'avoir sorti de l'enfer dans lequel il était....*

----------


## zab2o

Je vais dire une connerie mais j'aurais bien dis lab x chien type nordique

----------


## stephy47

voici une crevette qui a ete trouver dans une poubelle.
la elle a 1mois et demi.

----------


## Houitie

il y a du lab mais difficile à dire aussi jeune;

----------


## Leiln

Oh un mini Black (j'ai posté pour lui ici juste avant)

----------


## stephy47

on a trouver la papa manque plus que la maman

----------


## slz

croisé rott   :?

----------


## Leiln

Ou lab/beauceron ...  
Difficile a dire pour le moment, faut voir en grandissant.

----------


## moLurus

elle va etre enorme à mon avis    ::

----------


## slz

> photos de Spike


Pour moi pas trop possible qu'il y ait du braque : pas assez de babines et d'oreilles. Déjà pour un lab, alors si on rajoute du braque, ça devrait être "pire" - or là il en a moins.

----------


## chupachup

> elle va etre enorme à mon avis


lol c'est exacement la phrase que j'allais marquer  

pour la ptite feena, en voyant j'ai pensé tout de suite au boxer, jsais pas pourquoi...
par contre si la maman est leonberg, et que à 5 mois elle pèse que 14 kilos, impossible. même jtrouve ça bisare detre aussi léger pour un croisé leonberg !!!

----------


## yesai007

> Envoyé par yesai007
> 
> photos de Spike
> 
> 
> Pour moi pas trop possible qu'il y ait du braque : pas assez de babines et d'oreilles. Déjà pour un lab, alors si on rajoute du braque, ça devrait être "pire" - or là il en a moins.


Ah mince tu viens me perturber là slz  

Et d'après toi alors il y aurait de quoi?

C'est vraiment de la pure curiosité car Spike est castré et ne peut donc se reproduire, mais j'aimerai bien savoir au mieux ses origines...

----------


## chupachup

Ton spike me fait penser à une chienne qui pourri en serbie dans un refuge, Milanna :
C'est une croisé de croisés de croisés et personne ne saura jamais de quelle race elle est issue. Et d'ailleurs ça a pas trop d'importance au final...

----------


## yesai007

*C'est clair que ça n'a aucune importance de quelle race il est issu car sinon j'aurai pris un chien de race au lieu de partir à la SPA faire un sauvetage, mais c'est juste de la curiosité, tellement de gens en 1 an m'ont dit "il est croisé ça, ou ça, ou encore ça" qu'à la fin je ne sais plus quoi penser...*

*C'est vrai qu'il a des airs à la pauvre petite mais Spike est plus haut, plus fin et la tête est beaucoup plus carrée.* 

*Je m'étais juste dit qu'avec le nombre de personnes sur ce forum qui voient des chiens à longueur de temps peut etre qu'on aurait pu trouver la race ensemble...*

----------


## Coccynelleuh

la chienne des parents d'une amie vient de mettre bas, ils ont su qu'elle était enceinte la veille de la mise à bas, elle avait de grosses tétine qui faisait du lait.
la chienne est une épagneul breton (de presque 10 ans...) et c'est la première fois qu'elle a des chiots.

Mais bon impossible de savoir qui est le père... Vous voyez quoi comme croisement vous ?







elle va en garder 2, et le troisième va aller chez un membre de la famille (ils sont très famille, donc elle verra le chiot tous les jours).

----------


## slz

A cet âge là impossible de dire, tous les chiots se ressemblent (sauf types un peu extrêmes).

----------


## Leiln

> A cet âge là impossible de dire, tous les chiots se ressemblent (sauf types un peu extrêmes).




Hier j'ai vu des chiots qui ont exactement la même tronche et couleur mais issus d'une mère croisée lévrier.
C'est dire les similitudes si jeunes.  

Faut attendre qu'ils grandissent ...

----------


## Coccynelleuh

> A cet âge là impossible de dire, tous les chiots se ressemblent (sauf types un peu extrêmes).





> Envoyé par slz
> 
> A cet âge là impossible de dire, tous les chiots se ressemblent (sauf types un peu extrêmes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier j'ai vu des chiots qui ont exactement la même tronche et couleur mais issus d'une mère croisée lévrier.
> C'est dire les similitudes si jeunes.  
> ...


je reposterais une photo dans un mois alors.
Sinon la chienne quand le seul endroit où elle peut fuguer, c'est dans le jardin des voisins en passant sous la cloture, qui ont 2 rott mâle pas castré... mais au vu des couloirs des chiots, je ne pense pas que ce soit eux.

----------


## galie

C'est pas parce qu'ils seraient croisés Rott, qu'ils doivent avoir obligatoirement le marquage et les couleurs du rott, justement c'est des croisés  
Sinon ils sont trop petit effectivement pour deviner quoique ce soit...

----------


## Moonskin

Une fille que je connais a eu des croisés rott, y en avait qu'un seul avec la couleur du rott, les autres ça n'avait rien à voir

----------


## beber66jack

Bonjour. J' ai adopté il y peu dans un refuge un vieux chien pour lequel j' ai eu un vrai coup de coeur.
Le monsieur qui l' avait est décédé est voila comment il s'est retrouvé en spa.
D' après eux s' est papillon, mais je pense qu' il est croisé, est quand je l' observe il me fait pensé au petit chien russe.
il pèse 7 kg, je voulais s' avoir si le forum est toujours d' actualité, et si vous pouviez de me donner vôtre avis sur sa race.
Bien que ce ne soit pas le plus important car s' est un super petit chien, plein de vie pour ses 12 ans, execellent, patient et gentil
avec les enfants. Voici une petit photo, enfin j'èspère que vous pourrez la voir

----------


## yannn

Je ne vois pas les photos   .

----------


## Leiln

Moi non plus ...

----------


## malko

> A cet âge là impossible de dire, tous les chiots se ressemblent (sauf types un peu extrêmes).




mes minipuces avaient la même tronche à dix jours
ben vlà les différences à dix mois

----------


## beber66jack

Comme convenue je vous poste les photo de mon compagnon.
J' èspère qu' elle serront sufisante. je vous remercie de vôtre avis, et les petites infos de ce matin 
car je n' arrivais pas a jondre les photos. Il 12 ans et pèse 7 kg. D' après la SPA se serrait un papillon
merci

----------


## slz

Ca pourraît être aussi spitz x ratier.

----------


## chupachup

les bébé croisés épagneul, à cet age on dirait des bébés labradors noirs et chocolats

----------


## emmajojo

dites, vous pensez que mon machin là peut etre qualifié de "type pinsher moyen"???
c'est pour son annonce d'adoption, je regardais hier des photos sur le net, ya un ptit air sauf la gueule quoi.....
parce que sinon je sais pas trop quoi mettre en fait....

----------


## jenny02

Moi je mettrai x beauceron elle me fais vite fait pensé a ma chienne elle ressemble a un beauceron nain 50 cm au garrot pour 28kg

----------


## emmajojo

oui j'ai ai pensé aussi, mais en fait ya une photo qui m'a fait pas mal tilter, sur ce site  http://chien.ouest-atlantis.com/pinscher-moyen.html , en milieu de page, ya des photos, ça lui ressemble pas mal je trouve (je sais pas afficher directement la photo dsl)

----------


## jenny02

oui c'est vrai aussi ça ressemble pas mal aussi...

----------


## chupachup

Oué peut etre mais bon ya quand meme très peu de chance que ce chien croisé soit issu dun pinsher moyen...
croisé beauceron petite taille

----------


## jenny02

T'as plus qu'a attendre que le miss reprenne un peu de poids et tu verra...

----------


## emmajojo

non mais bien sur que ya aucun pinscher moyen qui est passé par là, ni aucun beauceron non plus à mon avis 
et au niveau caractère c'est plus du ratier que du berger je trouve.et elle fera maxi 20kg, certainement moins, donc bon pour le beauceron....
enfin moi j'essaie de trouver une "appellation" qui parle aux gens quoi, et clairement si je me déplaçais pour la voir en croyant rencontrer un type beauceron, je serais très décue!!! 

enfin je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire....

----------


## Sangskaalette

Mais si tu fais une annonce d'adoption tu mettras une photo non? 
Sinon (ou si c'est pour le titre de l'annonce) autant mettre "femelle moyenne noire et feu" dans ce cas et la décrire...

----------


## emmajojo

bien sur que je mettrai des photos, mais en fait j'ai l'impression que les gens aiment bien pouvoir se représenter le chien, et le mettre direct dans le titre c'est plus parlant, ça donne envie de cliquer....enfin bref au pire je mettrai ratier taille moyenne, et basta.
là on laisse passer le délai fourrière, on verra après.
merci à toutes!

----------


## zab2o

Ah ouai elle y ressemble pas mal.

Mais je vois pas pourquoi il ne peut pas y avoir ni pinsher et encore moins de beauceron dans son croisement ? !! 
Ma chienne est bien croisée lab, son poid initial (oui, elle a un peu débordé là...) est de 19kg ! Elle doit faire la taille de cette petite puce ...

Alors bon. Y a pas de raison. Pour moi, clairement elle a du beauceron, après pour la décrire je mettrais type pinsher moyen, parce qu'elle y ressemble vachement quand même, pour se représenter le chien je trouve que c'est pas mal (niveau taille surtout)

----------


## Faith13

A mon tour de vous posez la question...
J'ai adopté cette petite peste d'amour de chiot il y a 2mois aujourd'hui   au refuge de Ris Orangis
Trouvé dans les poubelles   ils ont juste su me dire qu'elle etait Sharpei mais croisé avec quoi...  mystere !
Je l'ai emmené voir 2 veterinaires differents ( le premier etait celui ou les benevoles emmene les chiens du refuge ) et le second qui 
est mon vétérinaire habituel et tout les deux m'ont dit qu'elle avait beaucoup du sharpei mais pour le reste ils ne voyaient pas...
Il estime son age ( il a regardé ses dents ) à 6mois et demi....

Voila Tchaë  



Avec sa meilleure pote ! ( la seule qui n'a pas peur de jouer avec elle !   )



Sur la photo on dirait qu'elle est bien 'courte' sur pattes et bien musclée mais en faite elle est plus fine !



Une petite derniere pour la route  




Alors....vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Kindy

moi j'aurais dit labrador noir /sharpei, mais bon je m'y connais pas hein    ::  
beau toutou en tout cas !

----------


## popngum

Oui peut être du lab au niveau du corps mais de tête pas du tout  :hein: 

Après c'est peut être tout simplement une chienne type shar pei issue de shar pei non LOF, ce qui fait qu'elle ne correspond pas tout à fait au standard du shar pei sans pour autant être croisée avec une autre race (je sais pas si je suis bien claire   ::   )

----------


## Faith13

Si si c'es tres clair !  
Le soucis c'est que je ne vois rien en elle de lab ( mis à part peut etre les oreilles...) 
parce que niveau corps, elle est quand meme beaucoup plus fine qu'un labrador....

et j'dois vous avouer que ça me frustre un peu de ne pas savoir  
 ah et j'ai oublié de dire qu'elle fait 16 kilos ( pour 6mois et demi ) et elle a 2 petits ergos sur les pattes arrieres...

----------


## Kindy

non mais faut pas m'ecouter avec l'idée du labrador, je m'y connais pas vraiment moi niveau morphologie tout ça c'est pas précis dans ma tête
désolée de vous avoir dis des bêtises    ::

----------


## Faith13

J'ai dit ça parce que c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on me le dit  
et puis tout 'avis' est bon à prendre !

----------


## popngum

> Si si c'es tres clair !  
> Le soucis c'est que je ne vois rien en elle de lab ( mis à part peut etre les oreilles...) 
> parce que niveau corps, elle est quand meme beaucoup plus fine qu'un labrador....
> 
> et j'dois vous avouer que ça me frustre un peu de ne pas savoir  
>  ah et j'ai oublié de dire qu'elle fait 16 kilos ( pour 6mois et demi ) et elle a 2 petits ergos sur les pattes arrieres...


Toujours pareil, maintenant la majorité des labradors n'ont plus de labrador que le nom, la plupart sont soit trop fins, soit trop gros, etc   ::  

Donc la possibilité qu'un type labrador soit passé par là n'est pas à exclure  :hein2:

----------


## Faith13

> Envoyé par Faith13
> 
> Si si c'es tres clair ! 
> Le soucis c'est que je ne vois rien en elle de lab ( mis à part peut etre les oreilles...) 
> parce que niveau corps, elle est quand meme beaucoup plus fine qu'un labrador....
> 
> et j'dois vous avouer que ça me frustre un peu de ne pas savoir 
> ah et j'ai oublié de dire qu'elle fait 16 kilos ( pour 6mois et demi ) et elle a 2 petits ergos sur les pattes arrieres...
> 
> ...

----------


## popngum

Tu veux dire qu'elle a un double ergot à chaque patte?

Le double ergot c'est quelque chose d'indispensable pour la confirmation chez certaines races de chiens de berger (beauceron, etc)

Après pour moi ça veut pas dire grand-chose, beaucoup de chiens ont des ergots à l'arrière même si ça rentre pas dans le standard de leur race  :hein2:

----------


## Faith13

Non non ce n'est pas un double ergo qu'elle a, c'est juste un simple ergo 
mais comme je n'ai jamais eu de chiens qui en avait, ça m'attire plus facilement l'oeil on va dire et donc forcement
ça me fait me poser des questions

----------


## kathoune

dés que les chiens ne sont pas LOF il est reelement impossible de connaitre les races, car si les parents sont tout les 2 dejà croisé bein il peut ressortir des trait physique des grands parents par exemple...

pour les ergots plusieurs races en possedent, a savoir si ils sont simple ou double (beauceron, briard, berger des pyrenée....)
http://www.dog-educ-sport.com/Articles/Ergot/Ergot.htm

----------


## popngum

> Non non ce n'est pas un double ergo qu'elle a, c'est juste un simple ergo 
> mais comme je n'ai jamais eu de chiens qui en avait, ça m'attire plus facilement l'oeil on va dire et donc forcement
> ça me fait me poser des questions


Je pense que ça veut rien dire, maintenant que j'y pense il me semble que je connais un x lab avec des ergots aux pattes arrières en plus  :hein: 

Bref pour moi faut pas se fier à ça pour tenter de connaitre son croisement  :hein2:

----------


## Faith13

Merci pour le lien ! je vais aller y jeter un coup d'oeil de ce pas !  

Oui je pense aussi qu'il faut que j'arrete de faire une fixation sur ses ergos... 
il va peut etre falloir que je me fasse à l'idée, que je ne connaitrais jamais son croisement !

----------

> Après c'est peut être tout simplement une chienne type shar pei issue de shar pei non LOF, ce qui fait qu'elle ne correspond pas tout à fait au standard du shar pei sans pour autant être croisée avec une autre race (je sais pas si je suis bien claire    )


Je suis d'accord avec toi moi.

----------


## chupachup

sur celle là au début sans vraiment regardé jme suis dit "oh un mâtin de naple"

mais sinon cest pas trop évident... ptetre un chien de chasse vu qu'elle est tout fine, mais je sais pas du tout...
labrador pfff à force jme dis qu'ils sont tous croisé labrador tellement ya de "labrador"

pour rappel : un vrai labrador LOF ça ressemble à ça :



Et PAS à ça lol :

http://www.gottalovealab.com/images/yellow-labrador.jpg

----------


## Kindy

ah oui c'est très frappant avec les deux photo que tu as mis,
bouh je me rendais pas compte avant !
en fait un labrador ca a une tete super carrée   :fou: 

matin de nâples bien vu chupachup ! y a un air !

----------


## slz

Oui je pense aussi labrador mal typé, ou batard de chez batard  type "chien jaune" mais en noir ^^ (enfin, ou en jaune si le shar pei était noir).

----------


## Faith13

Mais euuh mon chien il est pas jaune m'enfin !  
Pour le matin de naple c'est vrai que j'y avais pensé mais bon...c'est quand meme un sacré 
gabarit ! et puis elle serait plus grosse...

enfin je dis ça mais bon apres tout..je sais pas ^^


Et en effet il y 'a une sacré difference entre les 2 photos de labrador...le 2eme 
il a pas l'air tres en forme

----------


## jenny02

> sur celle là au début sans vraiment regardé jme suis dit "oh un mâtin de naple"
> 
> mais sinon cest pas trop évident... ptetre un chien de chasse vu qu'elle est tout fine, mais je sais pas du tout...
> labrador pfff à force jme dis qu'ils sont tous croisé labrador tellement ya de "labrador"
> 
> pour rappel : un vrai labrador LOF ça ressemble à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 pour le matin de naples j'ai eu exactement la même reflexion à la vue de la première photo...

----------


## forzanino

pouvez vous me dire de quel croisement est mon chien??? 




Les photos ne sont pas super    (je peux en faire d'autres) mais si cela vous suffit    d'avance.

----------


## kathoune

on dirait un chien d'eau espagnol...

----------


## kathoune

s'est chiant de ne pas pouvoir re editer son post....

donc je recapitule, il ressemble a:
une chien d'eau espagnol
un petit basset griffon vendée

----------


## forzanino

effectivement tu à raison...

----------


## kathoune

> effectivement tu à raison...


euh quel est la bonne reponse sur les 2

----------


## popngum

Je vois pas du tout de mâtin moi, puis si elle était croisée mâtin je pense qu'elle serait quand même plus imposante que ça, c'est des monstres ces chiens là   ::  

Sinon pour El nino y'en a un paquet de chiens de ce genre, je pourrais pas dire vraiment de quelles races ils peuvent découler à la base, pour moi c'est des croisés de chez croisés avec un côté griffon. Le chien d'eau espagnol c'est quand même un chien hyper rare en France donc je pense pas  :hein2:

----------


## slz

Croisé caniche pour moi.

Sinon le mâtin heeuuu je vois pas, le shar pei est au contraire plus qu'évident/

----------


## Faith13

> Je vois pas du tout de mâtin moi, puis si elle était croisée mâtin je pense qu'elle serait quand même plus imposante que ça, c'est des monstres ces chiens là







> Croisé caniche pour moi.
> 
> Sinon le mâtin heeuuu je vois pas, le shar pei est au contraire plus qu'évident/




Je vois pas non plus de matin...c'est meme certain qu'elle ne ferai pas 'que' 16kilos à 6mois et demi
Pour le sharpei oui, je pense qu'on ne peut pas se tromper

----------


## forzanino

> Envoyé par El nino
> 
> effectivement tu à raison... 
> 
> 
> euh quel est la bonne reponse sur les 2


  pardon je pense plutôt au chien d'eeau espagnol.

----------


## popngum

[quote=El nino]


> Envoyé par "El nino":280l0b7c
> 
> effectivement tu à raison... 
> 
> 
> euh quel est la bonne reponse sur les 2


  pardon je pense plutôt au chien d'eeau espagnol. [/quote:280l0b7c]

Tu connais son croisement ou pas?

Parce que comme je le disais les chiens d'eau espagnol c'est pas du tout courant comme chien, donc peu de probabilité qu'il soit croisé avec cette race  :hein2:

----------


## Houitie

Ma tante a un croisé labrit qui a exactement la même tronche que lui ! mais en beige.

----------


## forzanino

> Envoyé par El nino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par kathoune
> 
> ...


non je ne connais pas le croisemment de mon chien mais je pense que le chien d'eau espagnol soit une bonne hypothèse... 
maintenant je pens qu'il à un peu de terre-neuve quelque part...

----------


## Noemie-

terre neuve ?   ::

----------


## la_puce

avec une amie nous avons trouvé cette chienne à l'entré d'une autoroute, le véto qui a vérifié si elle était pucé nous a dit x labrador

mais avec quoi, j'ai pas de photo debout pour le moment

----------


## Houitie

flat caoted? ça me fait penser à ça tout de suite... apres je peux me planter.

----------


## zab2o

Oui pourquoi pas un genre de flat mais je le trouve un peu épais. Et c'est pas commun non plus.

Autrement lab - berger, le chien le plus courant qui soit quoi, qui ont tous la même tête comme dirait mon homme  
Ou peut-être du golden ? Il a l'air d'avoir un poil très soyeux toujours.

Une indication sur le poid, la taille?

----------


## la_puce

alors j'ai essayer de la mesuré ça donne environ 55 cm de haut du cou au pattes, 69 cm de la tête au sol
74cm de long du cou à la base de la queue

le poid je sais pas, lourde  

à vu de nez des personnes m'ont 25/28 kg quand je suis allé la promener au parc ce matin 
je epux la pesé j'arrive pas à la soulever  

et elle a des poils plus long, marron et ondulé au niveau du cou et derrière les pattes arrières

----------


## popngum

Oui le flat c'est quand même relativement rare comme chien, même si j'ai l'impression d'en croiser un peu plus "souvent" depuis quelque temps  :hein: 

Je dirais aussi du lab x berger, c'est un croisement plus probable je pense.

----------


## Houitie

ces poils au derriere et dans le cou ça peut etre du border? mais je vois que ça comme ressemblance.

----------


## la_puce

alos on a réussit à la pesée elle fait 30kg, mais elle est boulote 

photo debout à côté d'un x berger, il est plus haut qu'elle mais fait 10 kg en moins  



debout seul mais de dos, on voit ces poils au cul comme ça

----------


## zab2o

Oh oui, lab X berger.

On aurait pu penser au border effectivement (ma puce l'est probablement et de dos c'est la même) mais lui me semble un peu grand et gros. Bien qu'à côté de l'autre chien ...

----------


## yannn

En tout cas , elle ressemble un peu à mon Loulou et je la trouve magnifique   .

----------


## chibi

Coucou

Je dois remplir le contrat d'adoption de ma louloute et je ne sais pas quoi remplir dans le champ "type de race ou croisement"    ::   Je fais donc appel à vous  :kao5: 

Voici la bête:

----------


## chupachup

pour le labrador noir avec des franges rousses, ça me fait carrément pensé au terre neuve, la couleur, la texture, la longueur, tout
après vous allez dire "il serait bien plus gros !!" mais pas forcément. il a peut etre plus pris coté labrador, si tant est que y'est du labrador...
comme disais je sais plus qui, beaucoup de croisés croisés avec 4 ou 5 races ressemblent à un typé labrador noir, souvent une tache blanche sur le poitrail

----------


## slz

> Je dois remplir le contrat d'adoption de ma louloute et je ne sais pas quoi remplir dans le champ "type de race ou croisement"     Je fais donc appel à vous  :kao5:


Croisé berger   :hein2:   - bon, croisé sur 17 générations probablement ^^.

----------


## la_puce

> pour le labrador noir avec des franges rousses, ça me fait carrément pensé au terre neuve, la couleur, la texture, la longueur, tout
> après vous allez dire "il serait bien plus gros !!" mais pas forcément. il a peut etre plus pris coté labrador, si tant est que y'est du labrador...
> comme disais je sais plus qui, beaucoup de croisés croisés avec 4 ou 5 races ressemblent à un typé labrador noir, souvent une tache blanche sur le poitrail


pendant la balade on m'a dit la mm chose que c'est poil plus long et ondulé était typique du terre neuve

----------


## sistermiss

Bonjour à tous, avec mon conjoint nous avons adopté la semaine derniére Tigrou au refuge grammont, sur son carnet c'est marqué x berger, mais nous sommes curieux et aimerions bien en savoir plus    ::  

Nous pensons qu'il a  du dogue, peut etre canario, on m'a aussi parlé du dogue allemend mais la j'y crois pas trop   :hein2: 

Il a 10 mois, il pése 36 kg et mesure 63cm au garrot.











Merci à vous

----------


## Houitie

j'aurai dit du dogue argentin mais je ne sais pas si cette couleur existe ? 
En tous les cas il est splendide !

----------


## galie

Ha oui je vois bien du dogue (argentin? allemand?) croisé berger.

----------


## popngum

> j'aurai dit du dogue argentin mais je ne sais pas si cette couleur existe ? 
> En tous les cas il est splendide !


Le dogue argentin ets exclusivement blanc.

Moi je suis d'accord avec le dogo canario, vraiment je trouve qu'il y'a un air, et un type berger à du venir compléter et affiner le mélange.

----------


## Poska

Les croisés dogue argentin sont très souvent bringés   ::

----------


## zab2o

oui le dogo est forcément blanc mais les croisés ressortent souvent bringés.
D'ailleurs certains dogue argentin ont des taches qui peuvent être bringés si on regarde bien!

----------


## Houitie

Merci pour le précision quant aux dogues argentins.

----------


## sistermiss

merci :-)

----------


## Janice

Bon je vous mêt ma miss adoptée il y a pile poil 2 semaines aujourd'hui  
Zazie aux alentours d'un an et 20 kilogs  

Elle nous vient d'Espagne la miss je dirais "berger" ... mais encore ?
A vous

----------


## Janice

> Bon je vous mêt ma miss adoptée il y a pile poil 2 semaines aujourd'hui 
> Zazie aux alentours d'un an et 20 kilogs 
> 
> Elle nous vient d'Espagne la miss je dirais "berger" ... mais encore ?
> A vous


Vala les tofs oups   ::  












Vala la miss

----------


## kathoune

berger des pyrénée.... coté espagnole

----------


## Janice

> berger des pyrénée.... coté espagnole


Yep Kathoune  
Je viens d'en voir une "noire" comme la mienne c'est vrai c'est hyper ressemblant

----------


## Janice

> Envoyé par kathoune
> 
> berger des pyrénée.... coté espagnole 
> 
> 
> Yep Kathoune 
> Je viens d'en voir une "noire" comme la mienne c'est vrai c'est hyper ressemblant


J'ajouterais que je viens de lire attentivement les caractéristiques comportementales comme si on parlait de la mienne qualités comme euh ... gros défauts

----------


## zab2o

Berger des pyrénées également, sa m'a sauté aux yeux.
Elle est très belle

----------


## carioline21

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> j'aurais dis Dob/Lab
> 
> 
> Idem. Y'a quelque chose dans la tête, le stop je pense.
> 
> Bon, sinon pour le kelpie : y'en a qui croient vraiment qu'il y a des kelpies abandonnés qui se baladent dans les rues en Roumanie     ? c'est une race qui a fait son apparition en europe très récemment, ça en ferait du chemin parcouru d'un coup !
> Non mais c'est un peu le topic où tout le monde vient raconter n'importe quoi, et surtout ceux qui n'y connaissent rien. C'est un peu énervant.


C'est vrai que ça y fait vaguement pensé tout de même...
Mais les Kelpies courent tellement peu souvent les rues que ce serait franchement un croisement improbable par là-bas...
Ou alors, il y a eu un touriste qui a paumé son Kelpie, qui est allé saillir une femelle du cru. Ca fait un peu le coup de la chauve-souris de Bigard

----------


## carioline21

> Lunewen ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Cà c'est Czesko, il a été adopté il y a quelques mois au refuge de Tabanac (c'est moi qui avais pris la photo au parc  ) croisé berger blanc suisse X chien loup tchécoslovaque. 
> Il est immense et TROP gentil.
> 
> Juste pour la petite anecdote.


C'est officiel, le croisement avec du CLT ?
Car là encore, c'est pas la race méga commune, même s'il y en a un peu plus sur le territoire français, désormais.

----------


## Nénète

Janice ta toutoune   ::

----------


## carioline21

> et ma chauve-souris qui vient "du refuge de la poubelle"qui a une idée?


Croisée Pinscher/Chauve-souris ! ! !  
Plus sérieusement, mais vaguement, l'arrière-train me fait penser au Jagd

----------


## carioline21

> Par contre j'ai une objection, on coupe pas les pwals des yeux là   
> Ca fait tout leur charme   
> Enfin ça ne l'empêche pas d'être trooooop joooliiiiie!


J'suis pas pour le toilettage "esthétique", mais je pense que ne pas couper les poils devant les yeux d'un toutou à poils longs, c'est pas génial, doivent pas y voir grand chose. Y'a des vétos qui le préconnise, de couper les poils des yeux.

En fait, faut trouver un comprimis dans la taille du poil ! ! !

----------


## carioline21

> Ivoire je suis fan   
> 
> Et Leo ?   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, je prend le temps de fouiner dans les sujets des toutous croisés, et je remonte certainiement d'anciens sujets à la surface, comme vous pouvez le constater, eh eh eh !

Les nuances de couleurs font un peu penser au Sharpla, Caucase, Léonberg et cie. Ou à certains Estrela.

Y'a du poil, en tout cas !

----------


## carioline21

> Ah bah clairement, comme mon Timéo et sa soeur Tina, la mère était un griffon, père inconnu. 
> 
> Timéo:
> 
> 
> 
> Tina:


Pour Timéo, Berger australien, Border collie, peut-être ? Bouvier  bernois, mais c'est un peu trop gros et grand.

POur Tina, elle tire un peu vers l'Epagneul breton côté couleur, c'est ce qui vient en tête immédiatement, j'imagine. Mais dans sa bouille, y'a quelque chose qui me rappelle un autre toutou...

----------


## Nénète

Bien vu carioline21    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## carioline21

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai adopté Feena ici. Elle a 4 mois et la* maman est une léonberg* ms la papa?????????????? C'est là où réside le mystère!
> 
> Elle est née le 28/02 et aujourd'hui pèse 14,6 kg; si ça peut être utile!!


Arf, une maman Leo ! ! ! Comme quoi, les croisements, ça donne de joyeux cocktails sympa... qui ne ressemblent pas forcément au seul parent connu ! ! !

----------


## carioline21

> moi j'aurais dit labrador noir /sharpei, mais bon je m'y connais pas hein   
> beau toutou en tout cas !

----------


## carioline21

> non mais faut pas m'ecouter avec l'idée du labrador, je m'y connais pas vraiment moi niveau morphologie tout ça c'est pas précis dans ma tête
> désolée de vous avoir dis des bêtises


Ben, si elle a pas le gabarit du Lab, c'est sûr, sa queue n'a rien de celle du Shar Pei sur la photo elle fait penser à la queue de loutre du Lab. Après, si elle la porte aussi enroulée mode Shar Peï, ça change aussi la donne.

----------


## carioline21

> Le chien d'eau espagnol c'est quand même un chien hyper rare en France donc je pense pas  :hein2:

----------


## carioline21

> flat caoted? ça me fait penser à ça tout de suite... apres je peux me planter.


Les rare Flat que j'ai croisé n'avait pas cette tête.

----------


## carioline21

> Bien vu carioline21  k:


Pour quelle race, alors ? Sharpla ?

----------


## Nénète

> Envoyé par Nénète78
> 
> Bien vu carioline21  k:
> 
> 
> Pour quelle race, alors ? Sharpla ?


Oui   ::  

Et puis le reste c'est inconnu au bataillon   ::

----------


## carioline21

A mon tour de soumettre une toutoune qui m'est chère à mon coeur...

Feue Belle, une toutoune d'une quarantaine-cinquantaine de kilos.

----------


## Kindy

qu'est ce qui sont beaux tous ces loulous !   :amour:

----------


## yannn

> Envoyé par Houitie
> 
> flat caoted? ça me fait penser à ça tout de suite... apres je peux me planter.
> 
> 
> Les rare Flat que j'ai croisé n'avait pas cette tête.


Oui c'est vrai qu'ils ont le museau plus long et ils sont plus "fins" .

Hagalaz , j'adore la tite croisée épagneul ( apparement ) de tes grands parents  .

----------


## carioline21

Si vous pouviez me dire à quelles races vous fait penser Chipette...

http://picasaweb.google.fr/lh/photo/...eat=directlink

C'est celle qui est assise sur le banc.
L'autre, je l'ai aussi ramassé sur une route, mais je sais de quelle race il est, eh eh eh !

Désolée, j'ai pas trouvé comment mettre direct la photo via Picasa, et j'ai eu la flemme de télécharger la photo sur servimg...

Et hop, une auto-citation tronquée pour pallier à l'impossibilité d'éditer son propre message : la Chipette de plus près :
http://picasaweb.google.fr/lh/photo/...eat=directlink

Zoom sur la tête :
http://picasaweb.google.fr/lh/photo/...eat=directlink

----------


## Houitie



----------


## slz

> 


Molossoïde x berger, après quel molossoïde / quel berger ....   :hein2:   peut être rott x BA, un truc comme ça.

----------


## carioline21

> Molossoïde x berger, après quel molossoïde / quel berger ....  :hein2:  peut être rott x BA, un truc comme ça.


C'est sûr que c'est un cas, cette chienne (comme beaucoup d'autres croisés, hi hi hi !).
Elle n'est pas très grande, gabarit approximatif d'un Berger australien, mais avec le poil plus court, plus dense, plus rêche.

Lorsque je l'ai trouvée, son museau me faisait vaguement penser à celui du Colley, en moins effilé, bien entendu, idem pour ses oreilles.

Pour le poids, impossible de la porter ou de la mettre d'elle-même sur une balance, cette chienne a super mauvais caractère quand elle s'y met ! ! !

Couleurs bizarres, car parfois, elle a des reflets aubergine/violet.

Elle n'a qu'un moignon de queue, mais je ne sais pas si c'est naturel ou si elle a été écourtée...

----------


## trolly

Et mon coyotte ?


A savoir qu'il est bien plus souvent la queue en panache comme ici :



On me dit Berger belge. Moi je dirai berger belge malinois (de qui il n'aurai pris que la stature et pas la couleur) et akita Inu plus un soupçon de renard  :Smile:

----------


## Kindy

il fait quelle taille ?
on dirait presque comme le mien (berger d'islande)
en tout cas akita inu et autres chiens asiatiques de ce style je trouve qu'ils ont un visage bien différent (les yeux moins ronds et tout) donc je ne pense pas

----------


## zab2o

Non pas de japonais...
Mais pourquoi pas du nordique avec pourquoi pas un autre berger ?...
La queue et le marquage m'y font penser ...

----------


## Faith13

> Envoyé par carioline21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molossoïde x berger, après quel molossoïde / quel berger ....   :hein2:   peut être rott x BA, un truc comme ça.







Hors sujet total mais...c'est rigolo il a une toute petite tete comparé à son corps    ::  

 :jesors:   ::

----------


## carioline21

> Envoyé par slz
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par carioline21
> 
> ...


Nan, t'as raison, je l'appelle la microcéphale...
Elle était déjà pas bien maigre quand je l'ai ramassée, c'te chienne mais chez la dame à laquelle je l'ai confiée, elle a encore pris du poids... Un vrai petit banc ! Et faut croire que les soupes à la  croquette ne suffisent pas, elle va bouffer ensilage de maïs chez le voisin agriculteur !

----------


## Faith13

> Envoyé par Faith13
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par slz
> 
> ...





 ::    en tout cas elle est bien mignonne avec sa ptite frimousse !   ::

----------


## carioline21

> en tout cas elle est bien mignonne avec sa ptite frimousse !


Mais elle a un caractère de cochon ! ! ! Grogne pour un rien, fait pipi de joie, de peur... Mais elle s'accorde très bine avec sa nouvelle maîtresse, hi hi hi !

----------


## Faith13

> ... Mais elle s'accorde très bine avec sa nouvelle maîtresse, hi hi hi !



C'est le principal !!    ::

----------


## Sophie V

> Et mon coyotte ?
> 
> 
> A savoir qu'il est bien plus souvent la queue en panache comme ici :
> 
> 
> 
> On me dit Berger belge. Moi je dirai berger belge malinois (de qui il n'aurai pris que la stature et pas la couleur) et akita Inu plus un soupçon de renard



Moi je dirais colley x shiba inu. Il peut y avoir du japonais dedans sans que ça se marque au niveau des yeux. Moi en tout cas l'arrière du corps m'y fait fort penser, ainsi que le port de queue. Et la forme du museau me rappelle les colleys.

----------


## slz

plus réaliste, berger x nordique.

----------


## carioline21

> plus réaliste, berger x nordique.


Vi, parce qu'on ne pas dire que les Shiba courent les rues ! ! !
Bon, y'en a eu un en errance sur Dijon pendant un mois, mais ça reste rare tout de même...
Quoi, j'en ai un chez mes voisins ?

Vi, un village de moins de 200 habitants, et y'a un Shiba Inu et un Akita américain, trop fort, non ?

Bon, allez je sors !   ::

----------

Bonjour , j'aurais voulu savoir si vous avez des idées sur la race de mon chien ? Car le monsieur qui me l'as donné , m'as dit que c'était un bouledogue
, bichon  ! Mais je n'y croit pas une seule seconde ! Tout les gens qui m'arrète dans la rue pour le caressé me demandent si c'est bien un jack russel ! Alors
je sait jamais trop quoi répondre   :?  ! Je trouve aussi qu'il ressemble vachement a un jack ! Mais il a les oreilles d'un bouledogue je trouve ! Mais absolument rien
d'un bichon vous ne trouvez pas ?

----------


## Kindy

c'est clair qu'il ressemble à un jack   :fou:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> Bonjour , j'aurais voulu savoir si vous avez des idées sur la race de mon chien ? Car le monsieur qui me l'as donné , m'as dit que c'était un bouledogue
> , bichon ! Mais je n'y croit pas une seule seconde ! Tout les gens qui m'arrète dans la rue pour le caressé me demandent si c'est bien un jack russel ! Alors
> je sait jamais trop quoi répondre  :?  ! Je trouve aussi qu'il ressemble vachement a un jack ! Mais il a les oreilles d'un bouledogue je trouve ! Mais absolument rien
> d'un bichon vous ne trouvez pas ?


Absolument rien du bichon c'est clair  

Du Jack et du bouledogue sa colle 
il est tout mimi

----------


## NALIA

Jack croisé chauve souris    ::

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Voici La chienne de mon frére , adopté a la spa il y a 3 semaines , a votre avis qu'elle est son croisement ?!?

----------


## NALIA

J'aurais bien dit malinois mais avec autre chose car elle est un peu large   :hein2: 

En tout cas elle est trop mimi   :amour3:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Merci pour elle  


Alors oui elle a bien du malinois , et est croisé avec ? 
je laisse cherché avant de le dire

----------


## yannn

Akita ?

J'y connais rien en croisement , je tente juste , comme tu sais déjà le croisement   .
Et elle est ADORABLE   .

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Merci  

Non pas d'Akita  :Smile:

----------


## chupachup

pour le petit blanc avec la tache marron cest tout a fait possible que ça soit bichon croisé bouledogue.
elle aura juste pas pris les poils longs du bichon, mais elle est très fine quand même

et le petit marron, je dirai boxer x malinois

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Non pas de Boxer pour LaIka 

Bon allez je vous le dit : la miss c'est une croisé Berger Malinois / Levrier  

Son histoire elle c'est retrouvai a la spa avec ses 8 freres et soeurs ainsi que sa maman

----------


## Kindy

j'aurais jamais deviné le lévrier !   :shock: 
tu as d'autres photos d'elle ?

----------


## NALIA

> Non pas de Boxer pour LaIka 
> 
> Bon allez je vous le dit : la miss c'est une croisé Berger Malinois / Levrier  
> 
> Son histoire elle c'est retrouvai a la spa avec ses 8 freres et soeurs ainsi que sa maman




C'est dingue, car elle parait déja "large" de poitrail pour une tite malou alors en plus pour être croisé lévrier   :shock:

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

> j'aurais jamais deviné le lévrier !  :shock: 
> tu as d'autres photos d'elle ?


Oui en voici

----------


## Kindy

c'est vrai qu'elle a l'air d'être fine mais j'aurais quand même jamais imaginé ça.
Elle est très belle en tout cas 
 :kao3:

----------


## peperpote

bonjour,

voilà j'ai adopté ces deux chiots via une association en roumanie et je voudrais savoir si vous savez de quelle race il s'agit (pour se faire une idée de quelle taille ils auront adultes)
merci


fido

les deux




http://www.lesjeudis.com/recherche-o...yrec&HostID=LJ

----------


## chupachup

aucune race  
croisé de croisé de croisé
vu les pattes jdirais une vingtaine de kilos adulte
en tout cas super pour le sauvetage !!!

----------


## Kindy

magnifiques chiots en tout cas, et merci de les avoir sauvés    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## peperpote

merci à vous

niveau taille comme un labrador quand il sera adulte ?

----------


## chupachup

j'aurai dit moins, mais là on peut pas vraiment savoir...
ils pèsent combien ?

----------


## peperpote

je sais pas du tout

----------


## rea

de magnifiques petits batards   ::  

sinon, non, pas grands, moyens voir petits-moyens je pense..

----------


## Nipper

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée sur le croisement de cette chienne ? 



 :merci:

----------


## Houitie

j'en connais un identique, elle est croisée berger des pyrénées et york. (la personne connait les deux parents)

----------


## Nipper

:merci: 

c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait

----------


## Anjaali

A la SPA de Velaine (54) il y avait un toutou assez spécial ...

MAGEULE, croisé Rott et Basset ...

Je vous laisse imaginer le résultat !   ::  

Il a été adopté c'est super ...

----------

Coucou ,

Je recherche des photos de Jack Russel / Bouledogue français ! 

Car j'ai adopté il y a 3 mois mon bout de chou , or je ne sait pas la race exact de mon loulou ! Ma vétérinaire a pensé bouledogue Français / Jack ! 
Donc j'aimerais bien des photos pour " comparé " puis voir aussi si il ressemble au votre , par curiosité ! 

Donc n'hésitez pas a mettre des photos si vous avez des Bouledogue croisé Jack russel !  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Tu sais avec le meme mélange on obtient beaucoup de choses différentes. 
En général les croisés ce ne sont que des supositions.

----------


## popngum

Melissa65 j'ai fusionné ton post avec celui-ci   ::

----------

Merci Popngum  :Smile: 

 Houitie , oui effectivement j'ai regardé  sur google , j'ai vu des bouledogue/Jack ! Y'avait rien avoir avec le mien ! 
Puis je suis tombé sur une fille qui a également un chien dont les races que je cherche , il y avait une photo , c'était presque identique
a la mienne , il y avait une forte ressemblance , donc j'ai demandé si elle pouvait m'envoyé quelques photos j'attend une réponse ! Car en faite
je me pose tout pleins de questions , est ce qu'il va grandir , comment il sera etc ! A partir de quel age un chien arrete t-il de grandir a peu près ?
Puis la plupart de tout les chiens que je voit ils sont " musclés " , le mien non , enfin très peu ! Bon il a 6 mois donc je pense que c'est normal ?

----------


## zab2o

J'ai 2 Xlab qui sont même frères et soeur, ils sont très très loin d'être copie conforme    ::

----------


## mwa42

bonjour l'asso viens de recuperer un chiot croisement ???? j'en sais rien dite le moi si vous avez des idées sachant que je pense qu'il restera petit
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=1010 ... 964401.jpg

----------


## Houitie

croisé Jack russel? ou ratier? ou parson terrier?

----------


## Colibri72

Je vous présente Beethoven au refuge LDAS (en sarthe).

J'ai ma petite idée sur son croisement mais j'aimerais le plus d'avis possible :

----------


## Leiln

:amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 

Croisé dogue allemand ?

----------


## sylviana

Voui, mais qu'est ce qui lui donne cette crinière de lion?   :hein:

----------


## Leiln

Cà a l'air hirsute comme crinière ...   :hein:

----------


## stephy47



----------


## Noemie-

> :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3: 
> 
> Croisé dogue allemand ?


dogue allemand griffon ? 

Il est rigolo    ::

----------


## chupachup

avec un chien de chasse peut etre ?

----------


## Colibri72

Bon, tout comme vous quand j'ai vu Beethoven pour la première fois au refuge, j'ai tout de suite vu un croisé Dogue Allemand. Mais au refuge on m'a dit qu'il était croisé Drathaar et pas Dogue Allemand. Je leur dis qu'il est peut-être né du croisement des deux races, mais non "il est croisé Drathaar ! c'est tout"   ::  
Donc, il est peut-être croisé Drathaar, mais pour moi, il a à coup sûr du Dogue Allemand dans le sang. 

J'adore ce refuge, il est vraiment génial et tout le monde est sympathique. Mais au sujet de certains croisements, je n'arrive pas à être d'accord. Il prenne souvent l'avis du véto comme parole d'évangile car "il a beaucoup d'expérience".   :hein2: 
Ce n'est pas très important en sois, mais c'est dommage je trouve.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Poska

En tout cas sur les photos le dogue allemand est évident pour moi: couleur, posture, prestance... après il faut voir sa taille?
En refuge j'ai souvent vu des chiens catalogués croisé X alors qu'il n'avaient rien à voir, et même des chiens d'apparence de race mis en croisé (une magnifique cane corso marquée croisée lab boxer par exemple...)
Les employés ne peuvent pas connaître toutes les races et se fient souvent à l'avis du véto, qui lui même connaît parfois encore moins de races (ce n'est pas son métier de connaître les races...), donc on arrive à des suppositions de croisements pas toujours réalistes   ::

----------


## Moonskin

Pour moi c'est un croisé griffon et dogue allemand, c'est clair
Il est très beau !

----------


## chupachup

oue drathaar / dogue allemand me parait tout à fait possible vu le chien, moins vu les races  
poska    le nombre de croisé lab qu'il y a alors qu'ils sont simplement noir avec le museau long...  ou les croisés bergers dès qu'on sait plus du tout à quoi ressemble le chien

----------


## Leiln

> En tout cas sur les photos le dogue allemand est évident pour moi: couleur, posture, prestance... après il faut voir sa taille?
> En refuge j'ai souvent vu des chiens catalogués croisé X alors qu'il n'avaient rien à voir, et même des chiens d'apparence de race mis en croisé (une magnifique cane corso marquée croisée lab boxer par exemple...)
> Les employés ne peuvent pas connaître toutes les races et se fient souvent à l'avis du véto, qui lui même connaît parfois encore moins de races (ce n'est pas son métier de connaître les races...), donc on arrive à des suppositions de croisements pas toujours réalistes


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## virginie63

> Pour moi c'est un croisé griffon et dogue allemand, c'est clair
> Il est très beau !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

en même temps le drathaar et le griffon korthal c'est un peu similaire   :hein2: 


Moi aussi ça me   :shock:   les croisements en refuge , j'ai vu ce week end a une porte ouverte un sacré paquet d'absurdité ! Moi qui    ::    les bergers australiens j'en ai vu un nommé croisé , je cherche encore par où   :hein:

----------


## popngum

C'est clair que pour différencier un croisé drathaar d'un croisé khortals faut y aller, c'est quasiment le même genre de chiens   ::  

Je dirais aussi croisé dogue allemand/griffon (griffon tout court, je vois pas une race de griffon en particulier, plutôt le genre de chiens croisés qu'on croise hyper frequemment: poils durs, etc)

----------


## Noemie-

non mais il a les babines d'un DA, avec les ptites dentelles et ça pend, un drathaar c'est pas comme ça   ::  

Après c'est clair qu'on s'en fiche de la race, ils peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent, dans mon refuge, ils mettent des X border sur des griffons et bon, ils sont adoptés quand même au final    ::   ::

----------


## Colibri72

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses.

Je vous en montre un autre. C'est moins flagrant et je peux me tromper.
Là encore, pas tout à fait d'accord avec eux.

Il s'appelle Eros.

----------


## Naloune

Là comme ça j'aurais dit dogo/lab/berger ou quelquechose comme ça, dogo je suis pas sur mais c'est la couleur et quelque chose du physique qui me fait dire ça   :hein:

----------


## Noemie-

oh putin i lest trop beau je veux   ::  

Je serais incapable de donner un croisement, à part berger, mais berger quoi ? Il est trop magnifique.

----------

j'aurai dit berger hollandais avec un chien un peu moins fin, genre lab?

----------


## popngum

x cursinu (ouais d'accord au Mans ça doit pas courrir les rues   ::   )

Non moi aussi j'aurais dit du dogo, avec du lab ou du berger idem que Naloune   ::

----------


## zab2o

ils l'ont identifié X lab ? La chienne qu'on y avait adopté y ressemblait.

Ceci dit je dirais Lab X berger. Il n'y a que la couleur qui me laisse un doute, mais pourquoi pas de l'hollandais, effectivement... Surtout qu'il devient très à la mode. 
La première photo est très réussie, j'adore   :amour3:

----------


## gnafron2004

le premier chien j'aurais dit croisé dogue allemand / colley ! comme quoi...

le deuxième, euh...boxer x malinois ?   ::

----------


## Leiln

Je dirais pareil, enfin, molosse/malinois.    ::

----------


## slz

type berger x type molossoïde. Ca peut être dogo x malinois, par exemple ...

----------


## slz

(oui bon ça m'apprendra à regarder ce que les gens postent en même temps que moi >

----------


## Leiln

Non mais t'as exactement dit ce que je voulais dire, en mieux.    ::

----------


## calypso freneuse

pour celui de la page 15 j'aurais dit aussi dogue allemand croiser kortal

pour celui la berger hollandais xlab   :hein:

----------


## chupachup

moi ilm fait penser au cane corso
donc un dogue croisé berger

----------


## jenny02

> le premier chien j'aurais dit croisé dogue allemand / colley ! comme quoi...
> 
> *le deuxième, euh...boxer x malinois ?*


C'est ce que je pensais aussi...   ::

----------


## zab2o

La queue me fait penser au lab, c'est vraiment le truc qui fait que j'ai pas dit boxer parce que je voyais aussi un chien "éclaté".
Mais je pense qu'il aurait été plus fin, mieux "dessiné" quoi, s'il avait eu du bobox et du berger (surtout malinois!) je le trouve vachement trapu et rondouillet (pas gros hein, je parle des formes!) en fait, golé comme un lab quoi   ::  

Mais sa tête... me rappelle des x molosses ou têtes de molosses quoi. Mais bon,le lab peut aussi donner ça après. Mais je met aussi l'option dogo de côté ...!

----------


## Nipper

Quelqu'un aurait une idée sur le ou les croisements possibles pour le loulou :





 :merci:

----------


## gnafron2004

croisé trottoir / arrière-cour !!!    ::

----------


## Houitie

croisé griffon vendeen non?

----------


## popngum

Oui je trouve aussi qu'il a la trogne du petit basset griffon vendéen  :hein2: 

Je lui trouve un type griffon ou ratier.

Après comme le dit gnafron c'est sur que c'est typiquement le chien croisé porte et fenêtre  :amour:

----------


## zab2o

Je dirais un genre de fox croisé teckel ?

----------

Moi pareille je vois du teckel et du griffon.

----------


## chupachup

petit basset griffon vendeen
ou bien joli batard sans race croisés de croisés
mais clairement dans le croisement ya du poil dur donc soit terrier, soit chasse

----------


## emmajojo

teckel à poil dur tout simplement, et un autre machin pour la couleur, non?

----------


## Nipper

Oui on l'a mis en teckel mais un teckel noir et blanc ca fait bizarre !!
ca n'attire pas les adoptants apparemment !!    ::  

 :merci:

----------


## zab2o

Ben croisé teckel, je pense que c'est ec qui y a de mieux.

Petit basset griffon vendeen, honnêtement je vois pas du tout, si ce n'est le poil. En croisement à la rigueur.

Mais bon, en même temps les adoptants quand ils voient le chien, je vois pas pourquoi ils vont demander la race !! S'il leur plait; sa change pas grand chose, qu'il soit noir et blanc et qu'il soit inscrit comme teckel ... surtout qu'il est adorable...

----------


## chupachup

Oui oui jvoulais parler de croisement

----------


## Nipper

:merci:

----------


## Colibri72

Coucou,
Je reviens sur mon sujet. Je vois qu'il y a eu beaucoup de commentaires.

[spoiler:29t4uxey]


> Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses.
> 
> Je vous en montre un autre. C&#39;est moins flagrant et je peux me tromper.
> Là encore, pas tout à fait d&#39;accord avec eux.
> 
> Il s&#39;appelle Eros.


[/spoiler:29t4uxey]

Alors moi Eros, je l'aurais vu croisé boxer.
Ceci à cause de son oreille gauche qui a le pli typique du boxer, de sa couleur bringé, de son masque noir (toujours présent chez un boxer), et également de ses pattes arrières que je reconnais chez le boxer.
Voilà c'est mon impression. 
Après le fait qu'il ne soit pas très typé peut s'expliquer par le fait qu'il ai pris plutôt d'un côté des parents. Il peut être aussi né d'un boxer déjà pas très typé à la base (non-LOF). 

Le refuge (donc c'est sûrement l'avis du véto) l'a marqué bergerXlabrador

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Noemie-

non pour moi je ne vois pas du tout de boxer. La couleur bringée chez le boxer a une dominance fauve, il aurait une machoire plus large, un corps beaucoup plus massif, et ses pattes arrières me font pensées à celle d'un Malinois.

Donc en voyant les réponses du dessus ouais, X malinois , le labrador je vois pas trop non plus   :hein:

----------


## zab2o

Clairement il ressemble pas vraiment à un pure race, on est d'accord, mais beaucoup à un croisé lab qui ont souvent cette morpho   ::

----------


## nini

moi je le voit croisé berger hollandais labrador

----------


## Scampy24

A moi!!! 
Alors d'après vous, quel est son croisement?? (il faut cliquer sur la vignette pour la voir en grand)
elle fait 34cm au garot et 6,5kg environ, ses oreilles sont en V

  




Merci

----------


## emmajojo

type ratier  
(c'est marrant, j'ai presque la meme en plus grand!)

----------


## Scampy24

Bah tu vois, je suis comme ça aussi   quand on me demande  
j'ai eu droit a un peu de tout
même mini- beauceron  

elle est assez speed et têtue, elle est folle de moi

----------


## popngum

Oui mini-ratier style vaguement jagd terrier ou teckel voir même pinsher. 


C'est ce qu'elle m'inspire moi   ::

----------


## jenny02

> A moi!!! 
> Alors d'après vous, quel est son croisement?? (il faut cliquer sur la vignette pour la voir en grand)
> elle fait 34cm au garot et 6,5kg environ, ses oreilles sont en V
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci


Je dirai croisé Pinsher

----------


## Faith13

> Envoyé par Kindy
> 
> non mais faut pas m'ecouter avec l'idée du labrador, je m'y connais pas vraiment moi niveau morphologie tout ça c'est pas précis dans ma tête
> désolée de vous avoir dis des bêtises  
> 
> 
> Ben, si elle a pas le gabarit du Lab, c'est sûr, sa queue n'a rien de celle du Shar Pei sur la photo elle fait penser à la queue de loutre du Lab. Après, si elle la porte aussi enroulée mode Shar Peï, ça change aussi la donne.



Justement ça va dépendre...parfois elle va la porter basse et parfois elle va l'avoir en l'air ( le plus souvent )

----------


## TICATE

Quelqu'un peut m'aider a en savoir un peut plus sur la race de ma chienne elle a 5 mois mesure environ 60 cm o garot je vous mets deux photos

----------


## slz

Doit y avoir du dogue allemant là dedans.

----------


## TICATE

oui c'est ce que je me disait mais le souci c'est que je sais pas d'ou elle a eu sa car le papa et un cane corso lof et j'ai vu la maman qui est une cane corso

----------


## slz

Oulàlà pardon, allemand, pas t    ::   .

Pour les cane, c'est vrai qu'il y a encore des différences de type, mais quand même, vu la taille / les oreilles / le type en tête, je n'y crois pas trop.

(sinon, ton sujet va être fusionné avec celui ci : http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-f17 ... light=race )

----------


## TICATE

J'ai les papier du papa et la mere je l'ai ainsi que ses deux soeurs qui lui ressembler pas elle pas elles avaient le nez plus écraser, mais bon si vous me dite que ya du dogue allemenand dedant ca me rassure?
Et sa monte a combien de kilo un dogue ?

----------


## zab2o

J'ai directement vu un cane corso pour ma part. Enfin, je me souviens d'un chiot croisé cane au refuge, c'était son sosie.

Mais c'est vrai que le dogue allemand n'est pas étranger là dedans, enfin les oreilles quoi!!! En tout cas, j'adore  :amour3: 
Faudra voir ce qui ce qu'il donne en grandissant!

----------


## TICATE

Le pire c'est que c'est une femelle en plus elle bave énormément alors que j'ai lu le cane ne bave pas

----------


## popngum

Oui pareil j'ai directement pensé au cane corso.

La mère était LOF également? Le père et la mère confirmés?

Si c'est pas le cas faut pas s'étonner d'avoir une chienne pas conforme aui standart  :hein2:

----------


## TICATE

mere non lof mai bien typé cane mais le pere lof et confirmé. Je métonne pas je me demande juste si elle a du dogue ma chienne lof ou non pure race ou non reste mon bébé qui me comble de bonheur

----------


## Naloune

> Le pire c'est que c'est une femelle en plus elle bave énormément alors que j'ai lu le cane ne bave pas


Alors là j'ai auprès de chez moi un exemplaire qui dit le contraire   ::  
Moi je ne vois que du Cane aussi, pas forcément dans les standarts quoiqu'il existe des Cane assez balèzes.

----------


## Faith13

> Le pire c'est que c'est une femelle en plus elle bave énormément alors que j'ai lu le cane ne bave pas



J'ai cotoyé plusieurs Cane Corso et je peux te dire qu'ils bavaient tous !!    ::

----------


## kimkamaouss

Bonsoir les rescuiens ! J'aurais besoin de vos lumières !  :jap: 



J'ai trouvé cette photo sur le net, et je n'ai aucune idée du nom de cette race ou croisement ! 

Des idées ?   :Embarrassment: ops2:

----------

> Bonsoir les rescuiens ! J'aurais besoin de vos lumières !  :jap: 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai trouvé cette photo sur le net, et je n'ai aucune idée du nom de cette race ou croisement ! 
> 
> Des idées ?  ops2:


croisé Husky ?

----------


## Valkane

j'aurai + dit X malamute que husky

----------

> j'aurai + dit X malamute que husky


Ah Oui pas faux.

----------


## emmajojo

CLT? 
(pas trop un museau de nordique je trouve, mais bon)

----------


## kimkamaouss

Il s'agit bien d'un croisement alors.   :hein: 

Mouarf, ça veut dire que je vais galérer pour retrouver la même bouille.    :fou:

----------


## loliie

peut etre meme akita

----------


## angel2233

Bonjour j'ecri de la part d'une amis qui aimerais avoir vos avis elle la adopter ya 6 mois

----------


## galie

Ce qu'il me vient direct à l'esprit en voyant la photo c'est staff x berger    :hein2:

----------


## angel2233

il est mis en X berger sur sa carte mais c'est le X quon aimerais avoir des avis et oui j'avais deja dis staff c'est peutetre sa mais le chien fait kan meme 65cm et 50kl

----------


## Miss-gaga65

Coucou , j'avais mis des photos de mon loulou il y a 4 mois pour savoir sa race ... Mais bon on pouvait pas trop savoir car il était jeune ! 
Donc j'en remet une ... Dites moi ce que vous en pensez !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noemie-

on voit pas grande chose à vrai dire.

----------


## Houitie

du jack?

----------


## Miss-gaga65

Mince désolé je met des photos plus clairs ! 







Ben le monsieur qui m'avait donner mon loulou m'avait dit que c'était un coton tulear , bouledogue français , 
or tout les gens ( dont la vétérinaire ) pensent plutot que c'est un jack russel / Bouledogue , 
donc je voulais voir vous ce que vous en pensez  :Smile:

----------


## eirtzouille

je serais d'accord avec eux !

----------


## calypso freneuse

moi j'aurais dit jack russel x bouledogue francais

----------


## audrey bull

il a du jack dans le regard, c est sure ça...

----------


## ciaciadu66

Bonjour, auriez vous une idée du croisement de ce toutou?   :amour3:  :amour3:   c'est celui des parents de mon chéri


Merci    ::

----------


## amazone95

chien de chasse / berger ?

non : père inconnu, mère trop connue.

Peu importe, à vrai dire, non ? Du moment qu'elle est cool et en bonne santé.

----------


## Moonskin

Je pense pareil, berger X chien de chasse

----------


## Moonskin

Je me demandais pour ma chienne, ce que vous en pensez par curiosité, BA pas lof ou croisée ?
Grosse nostalgie pour le petit bout qui fait maintenant 25kg (la ba fait 30kg)

----------


## ciaciadu66

> chien de chasse / berger ?
> 
> non : père inconnu, mère trop connue.
> 
> Peu importe, à vrai dire, non ? Du moment qu'elle est cool et en bonne santé.


C'est pour mon toutou ce message? dsl j'ai un peu du mal a suivre   ::   lol

C'est le chien des parents a mon copain ils l'on pri a la SPA y a 7ans et a l'époque on leur avait dit que c'était un croisé épagneul. Berger pour vous c'est quoi Berger Allemand ou chien de Berger? je suis perdu  :bouletjour: 

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas    ::

----------


## Noemie-

Moonskin je dirais BA croisé moi pour ta chienne (mais ne me demande pas avec quoi   ::    )

----------


## Moonskin

Elle a tellement de BA en elle, qu'il est super difficile de trouver avec quoi elle peut etre croisée, pour ça que je demandais à tout hasard

Ciacia, berger en general, pas de race precise bien que BA me parait pas très possible

----------


## sylviana

C'est du BA du non LOF issu de BA non LOF, eux mêmes issus, etc.
Ma chienne était pareille, pas croisée mais pas pure race non plus.

----------


## ciaciadu66

merci moonskin    ::

----------


## Moonskin

Merci Sylviana, c'est ce que je supposais aussi (on m'a dit qu'il y avait certainement du malinois ou du husky, mais je trouve pas du tout)

----------


## amazone95

de toutes façons, ce sont nos chiens, on s'en bat l'oeil, à vrai dire, non ?

Moi, c'est l'inverse. J'ai une podenca espagnole. La petite taille. Ici, on ne connaît pas de trop. Je ne vous fais pas la liste des croisements hypothétiques que j'ai entendus...
Mais bon, ça ne l'empêche pas de jouer et de manger ses croquettes. Alors...

----------


## Moonskin

Si tu adoptes un enfant, tu aimerais pas savoir de quelle origine il est ?
Au fond, l'important c'est qu'il soit bien, mais on a le droit d'etre curieux, d'ailleurs c'est un peu l'idée de ce sujet

----------


## golum



----------


## golum

:Embarrassment: ops2:   je voulais prévisualiser et j'ai envoyé.

Ce chien est à la spa et quand je l'ai vu j'ai direct pensé à un berger australien, mais quand je l'ai dit à l'animalier, il m'a dit que c'était plutôt un bouvier.

Après, bouvier quoi, mystère.

Et vous, vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Ticlown744

Moi aussi il me fait penser à un australien , la carrure, la taille ... Après eventuellement du bouvier aussi , peut etre du border ...

----------


## Houitie

j'aurai dit border ou australien mais ça dépend de sa taille... un border c'est une vingtaine de kilos.

----------


## chupachup

moi j'aurai dit berger des sheltand

et pour le gros avec les tâches, chien de chasse croisé bouvier

----------


## Nipper

Auriez vous une idée pour celui-ci svp ??
Il a environ 8 mois, fait 40 cm au garrot et environ 7/8 kgs



 :merci:

----------


## popngum

Il est vraiment typé fox terrier à poil lisse je trouve.

----------


## calypso freneuse

> 


moi je dirait berger australien x border peu etre

----------


## calypso freneuse

> Auriez vous une idée pour celui-ci svp ??
> Il a environ 8 mois, fait 40 cm au garrot et environ 7/8 kgs
> 
> 
> 
>  :merci:



parson ou fox a poil lisse

----------


## calypso freneuse

> Bonjour, auriez vous une idée du croisement de ce toutou?   :amour3:  :amour3:   c'est celui des parents de mon chéri
> 
> 
> Merci



j'aurais dit croiser border avec du berger allemand

----------


## Un ami pour la vie

La mère est de type labrador
Le père ???
elle a 1 mois et demi et pèse 2kgs800

*Fusionné dans le topic unique, kiwi  *

----------


## kelpie

est-ce qu' elle n' aurait pas de l' anstaf ou un peu du pit?  c' est sa tête qui me fait dire ça . Elle a l' air mignonne

----------


## Un ami pour la vie

> est-ce qu' elle n' aurait pas de l' anstaf ou un peu du pit?  c' est sa tête qui me fait dire ça . Elle a l' air mignonne


Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais c'est ce que je crains

----------


## Taysa

> est-ce qu' elle n' aurait pas de l' anstaf ou un peu du pit?  c' est sa tête qui me fait dire ça . Elle a l' air mignonne


Pour avoir du pit il faudrait deja que la race existe en france, ensuite perso je n'y vois pas de staff   :hein2:   mais le standard du lab et du staff pouvant etre approximatif sur un chiot cela peut se retrouver

----------


## slz

Trop jeune pour dire quoi que ce soit, encore   :hein2:  .

----------


## mely3969

faut arreter de voir du staff partout  :Big Grin: 

pour moi elle est pas typée staff , elle est tres mignonne, on va la laisser grandir deja voir comment elle evolue .

Elle a une jolie couleur

----------


## Un ami pour la vie

En fait moi c'est plutot au pittbull qu'elle me fait penser.

Mais bon je ne suis pas calée en la matière.

----------


## Taysa

La tete est trop fine, museau trop allongé, perso je n'y vois ni staff ni pit, apres faut voir en grandissant effectivement !

----------


## Un ami pour la vie

> La tete est trop fine, museau trop allongé, perso je n'y vois ni staff ni pit, apres faut voir en grandissant effectivement !


Merci.

En ce qui concerne la mére c'est un type labrador, c'est certain, je l'ai vu.

----------


## Un ami pour la vie



----------


## Noemie-

Berger !

----------


## vanilla

j'aurais dit labrador  :amour:

----------


## Ticlown744

Rien à voir avec du staff, ni même du molosse.
Un bon croisé labrador, pourquoi pas du berger oui.
Vraiment belle   :amour:

----------


## Un ami pour la vie

Merci, car cette puce me donne beaucoup d'inquiétudes par rapport a son croisement.
Sinon elle est adorable.

----------


## virginie63

> Merci, car cette puce me donne *beaucoup d'inquiétudes* par rapport a son croisement.
> Sinon elle est adorable.


Pourquoi ???    :hein2:

----------


## Un ami pour la vie

Pour envisager de la mettre a l'adoption

----------


## zab2o

C'est clair que pour son placement c'est quand même mieux !!

J'aurai dit lab X berger, j'y retrouve mes fauves là dedans. Et en général petit c'est ni plus ni moins des mini-lab.

----------


## virginie63

> C'est clair que pour son placement c'est quand même mieux !!
> 
> J'aurai dit lab X berger, j'y retrouve mes fauves là dedans. Et en général petit c'est ni plus ni moins des mini-lab.


C'est mieux si on est sur du croisement parce que sinon c'est plutot risqué de donner des races sans etre sur, ça change vite ces petites bétes là et les gens comptent souvent sur ce qu'on leur dit ! 

J'ai adopté Lucky et (par un refuge) il était croisé épagneul : 20 kg max ! Il fait 67 cm au garrot et 35 kg   :amour4:  ! Moi je m'en moque complétement mais son frére adopté en même temps est revenu car adopté pour un chien "moyen" ! Je sais c'est idiot mais c'est réel !!

----------


## zab2o

En fait on va dire que c'est pas lui "donné" un croisement qui pose problème, c'est justement s'il est réellement croisé staff !!! Parce qu'au fond il est clair qu'on s'en fout ro*al, d'ailleurs c'est même pas nous qui déciderons, mais s'il à la gueule du méchant chien-chien ... 

A la limite s'il pouvait vraiment être croisé staff et avoir la taille d'un chihuahua, ça serait plus arrangeant !

Mais là vraiment, je vois rien du staff pour ma part.

----------


## Valkane

de toute façon ce n'est pas le croisement qui fait qu'un chien est en catégorie mais sa morphologie, seule une diagnose a 8 mois permet de le dire

mais pareil, je ne vois rien du staff dans ce chiot   ::

----------


## Moonskin

Ca veut rien dire c'est clair
Au départ avec ma petite, on m'avait dit de me méfier, la véto m'a dit clairement qu'à 8 mois on devrait regarder si elle correspond à un chien de catégorie, c'est vrai qu'elle était "typée"
(maman dogo canario avec papa labrador beauceron, donc rien du pitt/staff ou autres)

Elle a 7 mois et demi et elle n'a plus rien d'un chien de catégorie au niveau morphologique, ça évolue très vite

----------


## jenny02

Pareil avec ma chienne reccueillis a 1 mois et demi noire et feu avec des grosses pattounes tout le monde me disait tu vas voir en grandissant comme quoi c'était surement une croisé Rott au final ma puce fait a peine 50 cm au garrot pour 25 kg donc c'est net que cela ne veut absolument rien dire

----------


## audrey bull

pour moi, rien du staff, et encore moins du pitt!! museau bcp trop fin, il fini en s affinant un peu, rien a voir non plus avec les yeux, trop ronds, pour la musculature, on ne peut pas juger encore trop tot, mais pas l impression non plus........

----------


## audrey bull

pas de machoires carrés, crane trop rond................................si elle continue cmme ça, aucun soucis...   ::  
surtout, ne pas mettre d office, croisé staff sur les papiers d identification du chiot, totalmeent ridicule car bcp trop tot pour le dire, et ensuite, il faudrait la faire decategorisé...........  :hein2:

----------


## kookie

Bonjour à tout le monde.
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum. Je suis tombée par hasard sur ce site que je trouve très pratique.
En effet, je suis étudiante en tunisie et je veux récuperer un chiot abandonné trouvé par mon voisin d'en face. Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a rien me permettant d'identifier l'animal. Alors j'aimerais avoir quelque avis. Selon vous de quelle race peut etre ce chiot. Pur? croisé? je ne m'y connait pas vraiment. Merci de votre aide.
Amicalement, Kikoo
[img][/img]

[img][/img]

----------


## APIAMSE

Moi je dirais qu'il a du labrador dedans le croissement de ce petit bou de choux mais on ne peut pas etre sur a 100 pour 100 il faut attendre un peu que le petit grandisse.

*bon courrage a vous.

----------


## kookie

> Moi je dirais qu'il a du labrador dedans le croissement de ce petit bou de choux mais on ne peut pas etre sur a 100 pour 100 il faut attendre un peu que le petit grandisse.
> 
> *bon courrage a vous.


Merci pour ta réponse si prompte. Je pensais aussi au labrador. Je connais bien cette race qui en plus est très présente en tunisie. Ici les rottweiler et les pitbull sont interdits à l'importation du fait de méchants propriétaires qui en font des chiens de combat. Du coup tout le monde s'est rués sur les labrador et les berger malinois!

----------


## Noemie-

croisé ours   ::  

Il est trop petit pour dire quelque soit, on dirait qu'il a du berger aussi  :hein:

----------


## kookie

[quote="Noemie-"]croisé ours   ::  
lool   :eyebrows:   pourquoi pas?  :hein:

----------


## stephy47

A votre avis mm si je connais le croisement

----------


## audrey bull

pour cookie, ce petit loulou pèse combien pour l instant, quel age a t il?
Pour ma part, je te rassure, il a l air bien trop "poilu" pour etre considéré pitt (cf ton message    ::   ) et il doit avoir du berger peut etre, enfin, je ne l y connais pas trop en berger,c est un peu tot pour le dire mais s il continue comme ça, je ne pense pas qu il pourra etre assimilable.
voila mon avis en tout cas.   ::  
en tout cas, n hesites pas à poster des photos de lui en grzandissant,un chiot change trés vite à cet age.

----------


## *Choupie*

Qu'en dites vous de ma chienne ?
Elle a 7 mois et pèse 23 kilos.

----------


## slz

> Qu'en dites vous de ma chienne ?
> Elle a 7 mois et pèse 23 kilos.


Malinois x rott   :hein2:

----------


## *Choupie*

Elle est assez courte sur patte.

----------


## Noemie-

X rott ?   :hein: 

Elle est bien trapue en tout cas, malinois X dogue pour moi... 


L'autre louloute noire je dirais x epagneul breton ?

----------


## slz

J'ai dit rott en vitesse pour molossoïde, parce que c'est courant aussi, mais c'est vrai qu'elle a peut être le museau / la tête trop importants pour ça, en regardant mieux.

----------


## kookie

> pour cookie, ce petit loulou pèse combien pour l instant, quel age a t il?
> Pour ma part, je te rassure, il a l air bien trop "poilu" pour etre considéré pitt (cf ton message     ) et il doit avoir du berger peut etre, enfin, je ne l y connais pas trop en berger,c est un peu tot pour le dire mais s il continue comme ça, je ne pense pas qu il pourra etre assimilable.
> voila mon avis en tout cas.   
> en tout cas, n hesites pas à poster des photos de lui en grzandissant,un chiot change trés vite à cet age.


merci des conseils. le beau a été retrouvé abandonné en plein froid. brrr l'hiver  :grrr: 
je ne sais vraiment rien de son age. je crois ke je vais le récuper j'ai craqué et je ne veux pas avoir sur la conscience de l'avoir abandoné à des gens qui le garderons ds le grenier par ce froid et qui lui donnent que du lait de vache à boire. j'ai cru lure que c'était mauvais pour le chien. j'ai beaucoup de travail à la fac actu et je prépare mes exams mais je trouverais quand meme un temps pour l'emmener voir le véto  :amour:

----------


## bali44

J'ai adopté Bahia dans un refuge...elle a été identifiée Berger Allemand X Husky, mais les croisés BA Husky que je vois ne lui ressemblent pas du tout, ils ont le poil court et majoritairement noirs....


(elle a pris du poids maintenant qu'elle est à la maison, elle fait 30kg)

et mon Bali, le petit "raté" d'un élevage, soi-disant épagneul breton pur race, qui atteint les 25kg...
apres qql hésitations, on est partis sur épagneul breton X golden...

----------


## amandine95510

la race de mon chien et le bergers allemand  :amour3:   et ton chien noir et blancs me fait penser à un papillon cavaliers   :hein:

----------


## malko

pour Bahia, je dirais BAx BBS (d'ailleurs est elle   ::   )

pour Bali je vois plus du setter que de l'épagneul

----------


## bali44

Bali me semble bcp moins fin qu'un setter, il est sacrément musclé aux épaules et aux cuisses....
mais le BA X BBS serait un bon pari!

----------


## malko

ben si c'est setter x lab, le lab compense    ::  

 ::

----------


## Taysa

D'apres un "ami" chasseur Bali = epagneul francais et non breton    ::

----------


## Taysa

> D'apres un "ami" chasseur Bali = epagneul francais et non breton


Je sais pas pk il me dit ca, je trouve pas de ressemblances avec le francais moi   :suspect:

----------


## bali44

de mémoire, yavait pas d'épagneul francais à l'élevage...
dans mes souvenirs, les voisins de box étaient des golden, c'est pour ca que jopte pour ce mélange.
javais deja pensé à l'épagneul francais, mais la tete est un peu différente.
parait que la bosse sur le crane, visible quand il était chiot, est typique du setter....
et en regardant de pres, on a vu des doigts "palmés" facon retriever.
mais le poil, ni golden ni épagneul, j'ai du mal à l'expliquer...

de toute facon, tout ca est bien égal   :amour3: 
(j'aurais juste aimé, par principe, que l'éleveur me le dise...)

----------


## amandine95510

moi je voie plutot du labrador non  :suspect:

----------


## bali44

c'est dingue, je viens de voir une photo sur le forum de Taiga, exactement Bahia, mais en mâle:


suite a vos remarques, j'étais partie sur un croisement avec le berger blanc suisse...mais celui de la photo est également identifié BA x husky....!!

Ah la génétique!!

----------


## la_puce

> J'ai adopté Bahia dans un refuge...elle a été identifiée Berger Allemand X Husky, mais les croisés BA Husky que je vois ne lui ressemblent pas du tout, ils ont le poil court et majoritairement noirs....
> 
> 
> (elle a pris du poids maintenant qu'elle est à la maison, elle fait 30kg)


mis à part la couleur je trouve qu'elle resemble au berger blanc suisse qui à près de chez moi 

elle est magnifique   :amour3:

----------


## Moonskin

Je pense qu'il y a du berger blanc suisse, enfin moi ça m'a sauté aux yeux, après je suis pas experte et si ça se trouve c'est vraiment autre chose

----------


## flo099

J'avais deja mis une photo de mon chien y'a un bon moment, j'avais pas vraiment eu de reponse donc je remet, vous en pensez quoi?
Selon la véto, y'a pas de cocker.
Il a de grosses pattes et de longues oreilles. Il est un tout petit peu plus petit qu'un drathaar.

----------


## emmajojo

griffon setter?

----------


## flo099

Griffon c'est quand même vachement vaste, mais du coup en cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouvé une ressemblance avec le griffon vendéen.


[spoiler:28ksc1o9]


[/spoiler:28ksc1o9]

----------


## chupachup

en tout cas j'adore quand tu le tond ton gros machin poilu gris noir et blanc   :amour:  il est trop beau

----------


## nini

griffon korthal

----------


## Valkane

> J'ai adopté Bahia dans un refuge...elle a été identifiée Berger Allemand X Husky, mais les croisés BA Husky que je vois ne lui ressemblent pas du tout, ils ont le poil court et majoritairement noirs....



hoooo c'est toi qui a adopté bahia !!! cool c'est génial, merci

on a son fils flush a l'asso  !



je la vois bien croisée berger blanc bahia

----------


## babou.7

Et elle a votre avis ? sur son topic d'adoption, c'est écrit épagneul/berger mais je trouve qu'il y a du dobermann, nan ?
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t298207-pr ... 72#6933794

----------


## babou.7

Je mets directement les photos ici




dobermann/berger je dirai, je pense que son annonce attira + qu'en "simple" épagneul/berger...d'ailleurs, je ne vois pas du tout d'épagneul là dedans  :hein:

----------


## sylviana

Moi, je ne vois pas de berger; j'aurai dit épagneul x dob    ::

----------


## galie

Moi j'aurais plus dit setter x dob, plutôt qu'épagneul.
Mais sa queue est quand même assez typique du berger...   :hein2: 
Ce qui est presque sûr c'est qu'elle a du dob!    ::

----------


## MarionDriver

Voila le merdeux que j'ai en FA : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t313997-ch ... eul-1an-11
Sur sont post j'ai mis croisé épagneul qu'en dite vous ? 
Sur sont ancien post il était identifié comme Xbraque : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t311446-x- ... -bethune62

----------

Je pense à croisé épagneul aussi mais franchement j'ai du mal.  :fou:

----------


## Valkane

ouais pareil, sur la dernière ça saute au yeux, epagneul

----------


## lealouboy

Croisé braque et epagneul comme ma Daïs   :hein2:

----------


## babou.7

drathaar X épagneul et un peu de dalmatien juste pour les tâches   ::   :lol2:

----------


## Youki

Une idée pour ma Greta  :kao4:

----------


## chupachup

croisé porte et fenetre    ::

----------


## Youki

> croisé porte et fenetre


Hum  :hein:  ?

----------


## doroth6

Bonne chance....  :lol2:

----------

Croisée chien papillon mais ça ne vas pas avec la taille, je crois.
Sinon je sais pas!   ::

----------


## doroth6

Y'a surement de ca ! Mais il est court sur pattes et .....long

----------


## Youki

Il est super mignon   ::

----------

Alors peut être aussi a t-il du teckel !?
En tout cas plus je le vois plus je vois du papillon et peut importe le croisement je le trouve très mignon !  :amour:

----------


## zab2o

> Alors peut être aussi a t-il du teckel !?
> En tout cas plus je le vois plus je vois du papillon et peut importe le croisement je le trouve très mignon !  :amour:


J'ai pensé exactement la même chose !

----------


## doroth6

Effectivement il est identifié comme croisé teckel mais ...... en plus pottelé  :lol2:

----------


## Youki

Pas d'idée pour Greta  :kao4:

----------


## popngum

Greta je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de louloutte qui doit être issue d'une longue génération de chiens croisés.
Elle a du berger mais je trouve que y'a pas spécialement de race précise qui se dégage  :amour:

----------


## doroth6

Je pense aussi betger, et surment aussi un peu de labardor

----------


## Cerise15

> Envoyé par Sakibelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Lysmy
> 
> ...


Peut-être du Spitz?

----------


## Youki

> Greta je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de louloutte qui doit être issue d'une longue génération de chiens croisés.
> Elle a du berger mais je trouve que y'a pas spécialement de race précise qui se dégage  :amour:


Un véritable casse-tête   ::   ::  
Bon ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'elle est unique en son genre   ::  






> Je pense aussi betger, et surment aussi un peu de labardor


Oui berger et labrador, c'est une bonne piste   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

> Effectivement il est identifié comme croisé teckel mais ...... en plus pottelé  :lol2:


et croisé basset ? ma chienne est longue aussi et a priori elle serait en partie croisée basset   :hein2: 
mais il fait quel volume ton chien ? la mienne a l'air plus costaud et plus longue encore ( 85 cm de long sans la queue et 38 cm de haut pour 20 kg)

----------


## doroth6

oula j'avoue ne jamais  l'avoir mesuré mais il pese 7 kgs

----------


## zab2o

greta lab X berger, je vois pas quoi d'autre.

Basset pourquoi pas mais a part la corpulence j'y trouve plus facilement du teckel... mais 7 kg, sa peut encore passé en teckel   :hein2:

----------

> oula j'avoue ne jamais  l'avoir mesuré mais il pese 7 kgs


ha oui + teckel alors    ::

----------


## Hervé31

> Envoyé par Leiln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Sakibelle
> 
> ...


Il me fait penser un peu au Samoyède....
Donc je dirais croisé Chow chow-Samoyède.    ::

----------


## chupachup

idem pour le samoyède    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## loveless78

Quelqu'un saurait me dire le croisement de cette magnifique louloute? Elle est déclaré croisé bouledogue O_o Je ne suis pas du tout pro, mais je vois pas vraiment le bouledogue   :grattgratt:   !

Elle est de gros gabarit, avec des enormeeeeeees patounes  :Big Grin: 

(pour les amoureux de la race, on peut voir un magnifique jeune malinois à coté  :amour3:  )

----------


## Poska

Ce serait du bouledogue américain type standard, mais sûrement croisé avec un chien plus fin  :hein2: 
Elle a l'air toute jeune non?

----------


## loveless78

Ha le bouledogue américain, j'avais pas pensé à celui là      :fou: 

Elle doit avoir environ 2 ans et demi maintenant je pense

----------


## Colibri72

Je ne serais pas étonnée qu'elle soit croisée avec du Boxer ou type Boxer.    ::  

Elle en a la couleur, visiblement le gabarit, les pattes, les oreilles ...

Croisée avec une race ça donne ce résultat.

D'autant que le boxer est quand même plus courant que le boul'am ...

----------


## EvelineS

moi aussi je dit bouledogue americain. Juste croissé avec quelque chose avec un nez assez long... 

ca peut etre aussi croissé avec un boxer et quelque chose d'autre (car je connais une croissé boxer/american staff qui ressemble le votre un peu et qui est aussi super grand!!! je comprend pas vraiment car le boxer n'est pas SI grand et le staff nonplus maisbon)

----------


## Marina63

Croisé boul'am je sais pas...
Perso je dirait plutôt du boxer/ staff  voir un peu de dogo pour le gabarit.

----------


## le speedygonzales

oui moi je vois du staff aussi! avec du dogo peut être

----------


## zab2o

J'aurais dit dogue argentin (ou boxer ?) avec un genre de lab, surtout pour la tête.

----------


## nini

moi je dit dogue argentin avec staff

----------


## loveless78

On voit un peu mieu son gabarit là mais elle n'avait qu'un an :




Et là on voit bien sa tete : 




merci déjà pour les précédentes réponses, ca me fait une petite idée    ::

----------

je dirais du boxer avec ???

très jolie en tout cas , elle est chouette la dernière photo   :amour3:

----------


## galie

J'aurais dit berger x staff...

----------


## zab2o

Autant des fois j'ai des doutes mais là c'est clair, y a pas de staff, que ce soit dans la tête ou le corps ! Du dogue ou chien un peu carré oui, mais staff vraiment, j'en vois pas.

Le poil et l'arrière-train me font aussi un peu penser aux bergers.

----------


## kizoprt

Cherche avis sur  le croisement de cette beauté d'un an et des plumes.
Indice taille femelle berger, poids 29kgs
(par ailleurs à adopter   ::   )

----------


## kizoprt

et vlà le gros plan du regard à   :amour3: 



Hyper intelligente et prête à apprendre, tout un amour...
Question d'où viennent la queue en tire bouchon et les oreilles en casquette??

----------


## emmajojo

je sais pas si c'est la photo, mais elle a l'air d'avoir l'articulation du jarret bien droite.
donc ça plus la queue, yaurait de l'akita qui pourrait etre passé par là 
après tête typée berger, je trouve.
elle devrait prendre encore 3/4kg d'ici ses 3ans, mais ça c'est commun à tous les chiens de ce gabarit

----------

je me lance, hypothèse :
BA pour la carrure/poil
et pour la tête/oreilles je lui trouve un faux air de doberman
pour la queue peut-être comme l'a suggéré Emma

----------


## ingrid-euh

officiellement croisé ratier.

certains m'ont dit qu'il avait du cairn, et vous ??

il a le poil plus long sur la tête/nuque/pattes
et poil plus court sur le reste du corps


8kg

----------


## Noemie-

> Cherche avis sur  le croisement de cette beauté d'un an et des plumes.
> Indice taille femelle berger, poids 29kgs
> (par ailleurs à adopter    )


BA et akita aussi, et shar pei pour les oreilles   ::   Elle est belle, où est son post d'adoption ?   ::  

Ingrid ouais il pourrait y avoir du cairn

----------


## slz

Ou du berger d'anatolie, qui pourrait expliquer la queue et les oreilles (qui peuvent être en bouton le plus souvent, mais aussi en rose).

----------


## slz

En re-regardant je dirais malinois x anatolie fort possible, même.

----------


## vanilla

> En re-regardant je dirais malinois x anatolie fort possible, même.


pareil    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

pour le petit, difficile à dire, je pense que le cairn est possible, oui    ::

----------


## kizoprt

oui on hésitait entre sharpla et anatolie..
La beauté n'a pas de post à l'adoption ici, la copine qui l'a en accueil n'a pas encore donné son accord. Par contre , elle est en régle tout(pucée, vaccin et stérilisée) et je peux donner le contact direct en mp..
Moi elle me fait fondre mais peux pas la prendre   :hein2:

----------


## Noemie-

Oh mon dieu elle est tellement belle. Mais tellement trop grosse   ::  

Anatolie ouais alors    :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   par contre je trouve qu'elle a quand même le museau du BA, pas du malinois.

----------


## annanelle59

Je vous présente flocon on me l'a donné sa mère est un yorkshire et son père on ne sais pas moi je dirai peut être un bichon maltais et vous qu'en pensez vous ??? 

[img][/img][img][/img]

PS : Vos chiens sont tous trop mignon ^^    ::

----------


## souris82

Bonjour,
j ai adopte Eddy a la SPA alors qu'il etait Bebe. Il a maintenant 1 an et demi, pese environ 25 kilos et a beaucoup beaucoup (trop   ::   d'energie!)
Je ne connais pas du tout son croisement, on me dit generalement boxer, labrador ou staff. Je n'ai pas de tres belles photos mais il est tres muscle du torse. Et vous, vous en pensez quoi?? 

Merci!

----------


## souris82

desolee, voici 2 autres photos, merci !

----------

> Je vous présente flocon on me l'a donné sa mère est un yorkshire et son père on ne sais pas moi je dirai peut être un bichon maltais et vous qu'en pensez vous ???


ichon maltais ou coton de tulear   :hein2:

----------


## souris82

encore moi!
je suis aussi FA pour la SPA du 47, et voici Eidal, le pepere de 8 ans qui cherche une famille!  Il est chez nous depuis 1 mois, apres un long sejour de 4 ans au chenil...

Son passeport indique croise epagneul, mais je ne trouve qu'il ressemble pas totalement aux epagneuls que je connais. Les poils peut etre, mais son museau est vraiment long ... des idees?







Si vous craquez pour lui, n'hesitez pas a  me contacter! Il est adorable!

----------


## popngum

De l'épagneul français ou de l'épagneul de Munster (bien que se soit assez rare comme race quand même)  :hein: 

Moi je trouve qu'il a vraiment de l'épagneul, y'a peut être un type setter qui est venu par là aussi. C'est assez fréquent de trouver des croisements setter/épagneul...

----------


## Noemie-

> Bonjour,
> j ai adopte Eddy a la SPA alors qu'il etait Bebe. Il a maintenant 1 an et demi, pese environ 25 kilos et a beaucoup beaucoup (trop    d'energie!)
> Je ne connais pas du tout son croisement, on me dit generalement boxer, labrador ou staff. Je n'ai pas de tres belles photos mais il est tres muscle du torse. Et vous, vous en pensez quoi?? 
> 
> Merci!


celui ci aussi j'adopte   ::   Merci bien   ::

----------

et lui c'est quoi comme croisements ? merci pour les avis    ::  
il n'a que 12 mois, fait 67 cm, 40 kg environ, les oreilles sont soit droites soit en casquettes

----------


## prem's

akita, assez "flagrant" de profil.
le reste... un matin quelconque ?

et pliées comme ça on dit en demi rose pour les oreilles.

----------

> akita, assez "flagrant" de profil.
> le reste... un matin quelconque ?
> 
> et pliées comme ça on dit en demi rose pour les oreilles.


merci, je ne savais pas   :jap:

----------


## raraaaaa

Bonjour je souhaiteais savoir le croisement de mon chien ! voici les photos

----------


## sylviana

Du beauceron avec du BA? ou du lab?

----------

Là elle est très maigre, mais une fois remplumée elle devrait atteindre les 23/25 kilos.
J'arrive pas à déterminer le croisement    ::

----------


## raraaaaa

Je ne sais pas .. mais il n'y a pas un peu de border collie ?

----------

Elle était décrite comme x border... mais x quoi?    ::

----------


## slz

Border x braque / pointer / épagneul, quelque chose comme ça, je dirais.

----------


## arween

et le beau Lucky que j'ai en famille d'accueil, à votre avis

----------


## gipsie

Et la mienne. Elle fait 18kg et est mise croise griffon, mais avec quoi?

----------

à tout hasard ( je suis pas pro du tout)
Lucky j 'emets l'hypothèse Border X Montagne des Pyrénées

et le X Griffon, je dirais X Berger

----------


## nini

> Bonjour je souhaiteais savoir le croisement de mon chien ! voici les photos


malinois croiser labrador

----------


## nini

> Là elle est très maigre, mais une fois remplumée elle devrait atteindre les 23/25 kilos.
> J'arrive pas à déterminer le croisement


setter croisé border collie

----------


## nini

> et le beau Lucky que j'ai en famille d'accueil, à votre avis


border collie

----------


## arween

Pour Lucky, border croisé patou, c'est ce qu'on pensait aussi.

----------


## popngum

Oui je trouve qu'on voit vraiment bien le border et le patou chez Lucky. Pour la femelle je trouve aussi qu'elle fait très setter.

Pour la x griffon je vois aussi un peu de shar pei, surtout sur la deuxième photo où elle est allongée dans son panier et de profil. 
Je trouve qu'elle a vraiment un truc du shar pei, notamment au niveau des oreilles  :hein2:

----------


## Poupoune 73

gipsie, ça serait pas la jolie gospel du refuge de landerneau des fois?   ::

----------


## gipsie

Si, j'ai craque et je l'ai adopte, du coup elle fera partie de la balade cet après midi.   ::

----------


## slz

> Lucky j 'emets l'hypothèse Border X Montagne des Pyrénées


pareil, je trouve que les deux se reconnaissent beaucoup, ça donne un très joli mélange d'ailleurs.

----------


## angel2233

[/quote]

Vu c'est super beau yeux je dirai croisée boxer en tous cas trop beau

----------


## Tekenn74

Des idées pour ma petite espagnole 5 mois environ 15 kgs annoncée croisée Mâtin   :hein: 
Merci!    ::

----------


## diou

Bon ben nouvelle colle    ::    je pensais que savoir que ma puce a du malinois me suffirait, mais on croise souvent un monsieur en ballade ces derniers temps, qui n'a eu que des malinois de travail (sauf son dernier qu'il a récupéré adulte), et qui est catégorique, pas de malinois chez ma puce. Du coup, gros blocage à chaque fois qu'on me demande "c'est quoi comme chien?" ^^ 
Elle fait 10kg.

----------


## emmajojo

pour moi ya du chien de chasse (mais alors lequel  ), et du ratier.
t'as qu'à inventer une race rare, si ça leur fait plaisir

----------


## diou

:lol2: 
nan ça va, ils sont pas difficiles ^^

----------


## feanor

J'ai un mystere pour vous :

De quel race (ou croisement) peut bien provenir ce adorable creature ??

----------


## vanilla

> J'ai un mystere pour vous :
> 
> De quel race (ou croisement) peut bien provenir ce adorable creature ??


mais c'est quoi cette petite chose    ::  

je dirais chihuahua avec...je sais pas quoi ?   :hein:

----------


## feanor

Il est né en chine chez un berger.

J'vais attendre quelques une de vos propositions avant de vous en dire plus,. j'aimerai pas vous influencer    ::

----------


## Noemie-

> Là elle est très maigre, mais une fois remplumée elle devrait atteindre les 23/25 kilos.
> J'arrive pas à déterminer le croisement


border X Setter anglais ?

elle est à adopter ?   ::

----------


## Naloune

> J'ai un mystere pour vous :
> 
> De quel race (ou croisement) peut bien provenir ce adorable creature ??


Olalalala   ::  
Je dirais chien nu chinois donc mais avec des poils, avec euh.................un caniche   ::

----------


## feanor

Il a le poil laineux

----------


## emmajojo

croisé mouton alors 
il est chou en tout cas

----------


## feanor

T'es pas loin :

[spoiler:21uze4ii][center:21uze4ii]*Une brebis donne naissance... à un chiot*
[/center:21uze4ii]
Fabulation ou erreur de la nature : selon un berger chinois, sa brebis a donné naissance à  un chiot.

Cest ce que rapporte  le Daily Mail, ainsi Liu Naiying, berger dans la province de Shaanxi, en Chine, affirme que le chiot a des poils laineux mais que sa gueule, son museau, ses pattes et sa queue ressemblent plutôt à ceux dun chien.

La naissance a attiré des milliers de personnes dans la petite exploitation de M. Naiying. « Jétais en train de rassembler le troupeau lorsque jai vu une brebis lécher son agneau dans le pré. Lorsque jy ai regardé de plus près, jai été choqué, car il avait lair tellement bizarre », a-t-il confié au Daily Mail. « Jétais un peu effrayé, car je suis berger depuis 20 ans et que je nai jamais vu une telle créature » ajoute-t-il.

Pour Yue Guozhang, chercheur au centre de technologies délevage danimaux de Xian, « cest impossible quune brebis soit engrossée par un chien. Disons plutôt quil sagit dun agneau anormal ».
_(Sources : Daily Mail et EI)_
.
[center:21uze4ii][/center:21uze4ii][/spoiler:21uze4ii]

----------


## jenny02

> T'es pas loin :
> 
> [spoiler:u14yolx0][center:u14yolx0]*Une brebis donne naissance... à un chiot*
> [/center:u14yolx0]
> Fabulation ou erreur de la nature : selon un berger chinois, sa brebis a donné naissance à  un chiot.
> 
> Cest ce que rapporte  le Daily Mail, ainsi Liu Naiying, berger dans la province de Shaanxi, en Chine, affirme que le chiot a des poils laineux mais que sa gueule, son museau, ses pattes et sa queue ressemblent plutôt à ceux dun chien.
> 
> La naissance a attiré des milliers de personnes dans la petite exploitation de M. Naiying. « Jétais en train de rassembler le troupeau lorsque jai vu une brebis lécher son agneau dans le pré. Lorsque jy ai regardé de plus près, jai été choqué, car il avait lair tellement bizarre », a-t-il confié au Daily Mail. « Jétais un peu effrayé, car je suis berger depuis 20 ans et que je nai jamais vu une telle créature » ajoute-t-il.
> ...


 :shock:  C'est vraiment bizard cette histoire... En tout cas il est bien mignon!

----------


## emmajojo

ils ont fumé de la bonne là...

enfin tant mieux s'il arrive à se faire du fric sur cette imposture, après tout.

----------


## prem's

> ils ont fumé de la bonne là...
> 
> enfin tant mieux s'il arrive à se faire du fric sur cette imposture, après tout.


+1

génétiquement les moutons et les chiens sont bien trop loin pour que ça arrive.    ::  

jaurai donc dis un espèce de caniche*chihuahua    ::

----------


## feanor

Justement, c'est pour ca que je demande ce que ca peut etre comme chien parce qu'un agneau comme ca, c'est impossible !

----------


## prem's

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromosome
ouaip voilà, ils s'amusent bien là bas, mais déjà les 2 espèces n'ont pas le même nombre de chromosomes. Donc croisement impossible    ::  

ils m'énervent à faire de la pub sur des "monstres" qui n'en sont pas

----------


## emmajojo

ce qui est possible par contre c'est que la brebis prenne effectivement le chien pour son bébé, d'où le fait qu'elle s'en occupe et tout.
et si le chien est d'un naturel aimable (il a l'air assez jeune en plus), ben ça lui convient parfaitement.

j'imagine bien le croisement, une tronche de chien mais des dents de mouton et qui bêle!

----------


## slz

Ceux qui savent, interdit de répondre !

Sinon, vous pensez quoi de ça :

----------


## Houitie

> Ceux qui savent, interdit de répondre !
> 
> Sinon, vous pensez quoi de ça :


Du border?

----------


## cerbere

le port des oreilles me fait penser akita maintenant....

----------


## cerbere

shiba inu

----------


## popngum

Du berger belge groenendal ou du border  :hein:

----------


## chupachup

akita inu aussi

----------


## Sakibelle

y a de l'allure du style malinois, border, kelpie

----------


## slz

Bon, la réponse : la mère est une malinoise, père inconnu, mais on pense fortement à un border. C'est vrai que les oreilles sont rigolotes, faudra voir comment elle finiront - dressées, semi dressées ?

En tout cas ça se confirme ici, pas mal de monde voit du border, maintenant qu'ils grandissent. (ils sont là : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t318872-ch ... 11-adap-64 ).

----------


## Noemie-

je me suis tue parce que j'avais lu l'annonce dans les chiots, mais moi je ne vois pas du tout mais alors pas du tout d'akita   ::   et je confirme le border w malinois, dommage que ce ne soit pas des femelles   ::

----------

et ce loulou que je récupère en fa la semaine prochaine :    ::

----------

personne n'a d'idée? bah voui, il est pas tout-neuf-tout-beau mon loulou...

----------


## eirtzouille

X Berger ? Franchement sans les poils c'est plus difficile à dire...

----------


## didine9578

ton chien est vraiment M.A.G.N.I.F.I.Q.U.E sans te mentir j'aodres sa couleur   :amour3:  moi mon chien c'est un bergers allemand

----------


## karatekid

@ kissme_067 : pauvre loulou, tu vas avoir du boulot pour le retaper. Je dirais aussi un ptit peu de berger. On saura mieux quand il aura repris du poils de la bête! 
voici mon Dexter récupéré aujourd'hui en meilleur état que le tien quand même. Je dirais du Border avec autre chose?

----------


## Houitie

> @ kissme_067 : pauvre loulou, tu vas avoir du boulot pour le retaper. Je dirais aussi un ptit peu de berger. On saura mieux quand il aura repris du poils de la bête! 
> voici mon Dexter récupéré aujourd'hui en meilleur état que le tien quand même. Je dirais du Border avec autre chose?


je ne vois pas de border ! 
du lab plutot !

----------


## karatekid

Je trouve aussi, X border c'est ce qui est écris sur son carnet. Mais il est aussi casse-c°°°° que le croisé lab de ma collègue    ::

----------


## Sakibelle

j'ai la même chose en marron et le poil moins long
c'est du chien de ferme type berger en noir poil mi-long
origine multiples (peut être lab, berger, épagneul) 
un chien shaker lol

----------


## karatekid

> j'ai la même chose en marron et le poil moins long
> c'est du chien de ferme type berger en noir poil mi-long
> origine multiples (peut être lab, berger, épagneul) 
> _un chien sha_ker lol


J'adore ta phrase, c'est assez bien résumé! Je vais quand même demander un changement de titre pour son poste car au dressage aussi ils m'ont dit qu'il y avait du labrador. C'est le 1er que tout le monde remarque donc autant le mettre en avant.

----------


## Karst

boh allez, vous voyez quoi dans ce tas de poils?
je sais qu'on saura jamais, mais juste histoire de...

son dos arrive au niveau des genoux, il a le poil très épais (d'aileurs si vous avez des astuces pour démêler sa queue....pas envie de raser il sera tout ridicule sinon! XD) et il est foutu un peu bizarrement avec ses pattes trapues et son corp long    ::  

(vidéo de sa FA)
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xh3...als#from=embed

----------


## eirtzouille

tervu    ::

----------


## Karst

ah j'aurais jamais pensé au tervu, vu que Tomi est quand même pas très grand (15aine de kg)
je pensais plus à quelque chose comme le shetland/colley (pour la forme des oreilles) et on m'a aussi sorti du berger australien   :hein:

----------


## Capsy

Voilà Tanya, adoptée en 1984 dans un refuge belge...disparue depuis de nombreuses années maintenant, elle est morte à 15 ans...nous nous sommes toujours demandé quel pouvait être son croisement...le refuge l'avait mis sous Xboxer...un éleveur de boxer de notre connaissance était persuadé que non...
Elle pesait 28 kg, avait le poil un peu plus long et épais que le boxer, la queue plus charnue, moins haute sur pattes, le corps plus long, caractère hyper joueur, très sociable mais pouvait se transformer en Hulk quand on l'attaquait ou qu'elle sentait une menace. Le plus chouette chien que je n'ai jamais eu...et j'en ai eu beaucoup...
Qu'est-ce-que vous en pensez ?





Ici avec un pur boxer...elle commençait à avoir un peu d'âge déjà...

----------


## eirtzouille

La photo de profil, c'est ma staff tout crachée !

----------


## rené la taupe

ane corso ou dogo canario

----------


## prem's

> La photo de profil, c'est ma staff tout crachée !


pareil
j'aurai donc dit staff et berger type hollandais pour le type de poils.

----------


## eirtzouille

On a un dogue des canaris à la maison et je peux dire qu'elle n'y ressemble pas   ::   N'a pas du tout la forme de tête.

Comme je le disais la tête est la même que celle de notre staff.

----------


## Capsy

Et voilà Bobby...adopté à 12 ans...le mélange est assez détonant, non ? Pour moi, il a tout du scoubidou...

----------


## bara

bonsoir
alors kel propositions de croisement pour mon avatar   ::   merçi

----------


## gnafron2004

croisement gros pif ? pour le reste, on ne voit pas grand-chose...   ::

----------


## bara

> croisement gros pif ? pour le reste, on ne voit pas grand-chose...


 :
 :lol2:  dsl je vais en mettre une autre   ::

----------


## bara

voila et maintenant??   ::

----------


## chupachup

A votre avis, pour cette chienne :









Elle mesure environ 35-40cm de haut.

----------


## Odyssée

Je lui trouve du border collie.

----------


## chupachup

> Je lui trouve du border collie.


 :shock: 
Alors là jm'attendais pas à ça !    ::

----------


## rené la taupe

possibile, le border colley c est le mm marquage

----------


## loveless78

croisé lab court sur patte?    ::

----------


## Naloune

Staff  / border mais surtout staff je trouve.
Elle a l'air triste.

----------


## chupachup

> Staff  / border mais surtout staff je trouve.
> Elle a l'air triste.


oui voilà j'mattendais plus à ce type de chiens...
Oui elle est très triste... Elle attend depuis longtemps en Serbie ma Pitou.

----------


## nini

mio je dirait staffie croisé berger

----------


## le speedygonzales

De quels croisements est Pongo, au refuge de Cholet:

----------


## le speedygonzales

moi je vois le mélange d'un dalmatien et d'une vache!    ::

----------


## chupachup

dogue allemand / chasse

----------


## le speedygonzales

Du dogue allemand vraiment?
Certains y voient du Landseer

----------


## popngum

Je vois rien du landseer perso  :hein: 

Je vois bien un petit côté molossoide additionné à un braque (plutôt d'Auvergne)

Donc à tout hasard dogue argentin ou cane corso avec du braque d'auvergne   ::

----------


## Naloune

J'aurais dis braque aussi mais braque, cane corso et éventuellement labrador un peu.

----------


## Naloune

Et j'ajoute qu'il est trop magnifique  :amour:

----------


## nini

moi je dirait dogue argentin ou canario  croisé chien de chasse

----------


## le speedygonzales

:merci:  à toutes et à tous pour vos propositions. Le véto l'a enregistré quand nous l'avons eu chiot en croisé labrador   ::

----------


## zab2o

Sa grosse tronche et sa jolie robe m'a aussi fait penser au landseer ... Après tout il manque que les pwals    ::  

Sinon pour l'autre j'aurai dit staffie aussi mais vraiment léger... Plus x lab... 
Je retrouve des air de ma X lab (surtout ce regard de la plus malheureuse de tout l'univers    ::   ) , qui a sa difference est moins rablée... Mais sa donne a peu près sa, et je la soupçonne d'avoir du border car elle est toute petite, une quarantaine de cm.
Contrairement aux autres x lab.

Comme son frère a pris la carrure du lab, je dirai que pour cette choupinette c'est du genre lab X border également mais y a probablement un inconnu qui est passé au même moment!

----------


## caro41

bonjour, voilà ma nenette de croisement inconnu  :Smile:  retrouvée errante à Kourou, Guyane à quelques mois de vie, puis amenée en SPA dans le 78 où je l'ai adoptée, à 6 mois :

----------


## popngum

Elle a un truc du lévrier quand même  :hein:

----------


## caro41

oui je pense ... en plus elle a bcp d'attitudes identiques (j'ai eu un whippet avant). mais elle est bcp plus "baraque" et n'a pas le même regard ...

----------


## le speedygonzales

Lévrier/ratier pour ma part

----------


## tristana54000

c'est un chien de la spa de bar le duc, je pense qu'il va être bientot adopté, mais je ne sais pas la race :

----------


## chupachup

Un adorable petit croisé porte et fenêtre   :amour:

----------


## popngum

Oui un espèce de petit ratier croisé, croisé et recroisé.

Adorable crevette en tout cas  :amour:

----------


## tristana54000

Merci

----------


## Colibri72

Que pensez-vous de Papi ? 
C'est un chien trouvé et qui attend au refuge de la LDAS. Il a un oeil bleuté mais qui n'a rien a voir avec la couleur de la pupille (sûrement maladie ou accident).













Le jour de son arrivée :

----------


## Colibri72

J'ai oublié, il fait une quarantaine de centimètre de hauteur environ.   ::

----------


## chupachup

Il me fait penser à un genre de terrier du tibet croisé caniche

----------


## kiwigirly

auriez vous une idee de quel croisement est la petite Mala   :amour:   de 2 mois


MERCI DE VOTRE AIDE   :bisous2:

----------


## kiwigirly

> auriez vous une idee de quel croisement est la petite Mala   :amour:   de 2 mois
> 
> 
> MERCI DE VOTRE AIDE   :bisous2:



en voyant sa soeur Nara   :amour:   malheureusement decedée   :ange2: 

on dirait kelle a du golden non   :hein: 






malinois X golden pour mala   :amour:   ca vous semble possible    ::

----------


## chupachup

Non cest du pur batard ça. le père doit même pas être le même pour les 2 soeurs.
cest du croisé de croisé de croisé de croisés.

----------


## zab2o

Pourquoi pas golden avec un berger?...
De toute façon, ils sont un peu jeunes pour dire quoi que ce soit...

Je pense aussi a du croisé de croisé mai après, pourquoi pas...

----------


## kiwigirly

cette petite chienne est une rescapee du tremblement de terre en espagne . c est sure que savoir 100 % ses origines c est impossible. mais je trouve que dans sa petite soeur on voit du golden.

la couleur noir de fumee de mala   :amour:   n est elle pas celle du malinois ?

----------


## chupachup

Moi je ne vois pas spécialement de golden dans sa petite soeur et en plus, ya de forte chance pour que le père de sa petite soeur ne soit pas le même que le sien. Ya aucun moyen de dire de quelle race elle est issue, si encore elle est issue d'une race d'ailleurs !
Pour moi jme répète cest une croisé de croisé de croisé, un bon bâtard et sans doute qu'elle va perdre sa couleur charbonnée en grandissant !

----------


## Naloune

Pas sur, les croisement de bouvier bernois donne aussi parfois ce genre de couleur et de poils, après est ce une race répandu en Espagne, je sais pas.
Peut être croisé bouvier et chien plus petit ?

----------


## kiwigirly

merci merci    ::

----------


## slz

> Que pensez-vous de Papi ? 
> C'est un chien trouvé et qui attend au refuge de la LDAS. Il a un oeil bleuté mais qui n'a rien a voir avec la couleur de la pupille (sûrement maladie ou accident).


Peut être du berger des pyrénées, ça serait par chez moi ça serait sûr car c'est vraiment très courant.

Sinon, petite devinette : à votre avis, qu'est ce qu'il y a là-dedans ?     ::    je donne la réponse à la fin (les deux parents sont connus)

----------


## Delphane

Labrador / beauceron / chien de chasse ?.....   :hein:

----------


## zab2o

Je dirais un labrador avec un berger ?

----------


## Delphane

J'y ai pensé... mais pour qu'elle pose la questio comme ça, c'est que ça doit être un truc plus tordu....    ::

----------


## slz

Oui voilà : le truc auquel on pense directement ... ben non    ::   .

----------


## Naloune

Olala typiquement le physique de chien que j'adore, assez "primitif" finalement, dans le sens chien sauvage.
Je dirais un peu de dogo pour les yeux, la forme de tête, le bout du nez, la carrure, ou peut être du rott ce qui expliquerait aussi un peu la couleur (j'ai une théorie personnelle au sujet du roux et des croisement de rott) enfin les yeux font très dogo quand même. Bon un type molosse quoi.
Avec du beauceron je dirais, les oreilles, le museau, le profil général, le poil.
On gagne quoi?   ::

----------


## slz

Le droit de l'adopter    ::    !

----------


## Naloune

D'un point de vue logistique c'est impossible ici c'est complet   ::  
Par contre c'est exactement le genre de chien qui me fait fondre, il/elle (elle non?) à quel âge? A peine un an?
S'il a une bannière ou un post je veux bien le mettre en signature par contre.

----------


## slz

8 ou 9 mois par là - par contre non pas de post sur rescue ni rienj'attends de voir si les pistes que j'ai se confirment   :jap:  .

----------


## galie

Il a quelque chose au niveau de la tête, de l'expression d'un "molosse (dogue ou staff) avec du beauceron je dirais...

----------


## slz

Alors : pour le plus souvent "reconnu", qui n'est pas présent du tout : c'est le labrador. Par contre, c'est vrai que l'experession du beauceron est pas mal visible. Bravo aussi à ceux qui ont pensé au rott.
Et le troisième, c'est .... berger allemand.

----------


## mel85260

est ma pepette vous en pensez quoi moi je sais mais bon c'est pas tres dur

----------


## Colibri72

Je dirais un malinois croisé avec un molosse.

----------


## Delphane

La tête et la forme des yeux surtout (puisqu'elle est assez spécifique) fait penser au bull terrier... 

Après, c'est peut-être juste l'angle de la photo...   ::

----------


## Colibri72

Exact ! Maintenant que tu le dis ! Du bull terrier est très probable   ::

----------


## mel85260

bull ok coté moman et coté popa ?

----------


## nini

bull croisé berger moi je dit

----------


## mel85260

c'est sa bull de maman et berger allemand de papa une chienne extra en tout cas

----------


## cerbere

dites vous voyez quoi comme croisement?

----------


## zab2o

Chasse X ???
Dogue? Berger?
Difficile a dire... J'avoue que je sèche.

J'adore en tout cas !!

----------


## Odyssée

Labrador et Berger Hollandais?

----------


## Colibri72

Pour moi il a du boxer. 
Sa robe bringée, ses oreilles, son expression ...

----------


## missvero

labrador boxer et peut etre braque??  ::

----------


## cerbere

moi je pensais braque/dogue allemand...

----------


## cerbere

ou braque labrador:

http://braques-en-detresse.forumactif.b ... ans-dpt-54

----------


## cerbere

flagrant sur cette photo non?

----------


## zab2o

Pour moi le côté chasse est une évidence. Braque sans doute, labrador aussi...

Mais pour le reste... En tout cas, je ne vois absolument pas de boxer. Puis si on regarde bien, il n'est pas réellement bringé.

Je penche plutôt pour un genre de dogue. Mais j'avoue que je reste perplexe ! Mais c'est tout à fait mon type de chien !!

----------


## INGART29

J'aurai peut être dit du cane corso

----------


## cloamch

::  Voici ma fille, Chéza  ::   ! Quel croisement ?   ::  


[img][/img]

[img][/img]

----------


## missvero

elle a du border collie elle est  ::

----------


## cloamch

Oui, oui Border Collie c'est certain et ..... moins évident celui-là ! Si elle est effectivement croisée, parce que c'est vrai que parfois j'ai des doutes sur ce que m'a dit la directrice du refuge !hihi

----------


## Naloune

Border/border  ::  
Je pense pas qu'elle soit croisée où alors y'a vraiment beaucoup de border. Elle fait quelle taille/poids?
Le gros chien noir  ::   je dirais dogue/labrador/chasse.

----------


## INGART29

border collie sans hésitation et si croisée elle a tout pris du border.

----------


## cloamch

Et bien la directrice du refuge me dit qu'elle est croisée avec un colley! 
Mais l'histoire est un peu bizare : elle m'a dit que la puce a été abandonnée au refuge. Ensuite elle m'envoie par mail des photos de ma belle et de son papa !!! Alors je lui demande des photos de la maman et là, elle m'écrit que Chéza a été abandonnée alors comment elle pourrait avoir des photos de la mère ! 
Euh y a un truc que j'ai pas bien compris, j'ai laissé tomber elle est un peu "spéciale"  ::  !
Je vous mets ses photos bébé, que du border ! Bonheur ! Trop chou avec son gros bidon !

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

 ::

----------


## cloamch

Voici les 2 soeurs de Chéza :

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## chupachup

Border aussi, enfin typé quoi, cest pas une pure mais les 2 parents étaient sans doute typés border.

----------


## nini

s'est tous des border collies

----------


## Emeraude37

je trouve aussi que il y a pratiquement que du border, et je suis d'accord pour le chien noir, je vois un peu de dogue, mais c'est évident qu'il a du chasse, et sans doute du lab en effet enfin c'est ce que je voit

----------


## Houitie

Il y a du border mais pas que ça ... elle a le nez trop fin et trop long. Je pense aussi à du colley.

----------


## nini

y a des border qui on le nez long et fin et la la chienne est en pleine croissance donc elle est fine de partout

----------


## Nipper

Quel croisement bien sûr ..??

elle a 4 mois, fait 8 kg et mesure 35/37 au garrot


[attachment=0:76ok2ah2]IMG_0180.jpg[/attachment:76ok2ah2]

Merci

----------


## Naloune

Olalalalalalalala  ::  
Mon chien a un peu la même tête mais je ne crois pas au même croisement quoique. Il a du staff en gros. Je mettrais une photo ce soir.
Bref peut être du staff (mais alors vraiment pas sur), a mon avis y'a un peu trop de choses pour faire ressortir une race en particulier, chasse, border ? Mystère  ::

----------


## missvero

> Quel croisement bien sûr ..??
> 
> elle a 4 mois, fait 8 kg et mesure 35/37 au garrot
> 
> 
> [attachment=0:1vgyqurp]IMG_0180.jpg[/attachment:1vgyqurp]
> 
> Merci



du pointer?? mais pas du staff je trouve pas

----------


## INGART29

je dirais pointer aussi

ingart

----------


## Nipper

Non elle n'a pas du tout de staff ..

Le véto a marqué Anglo-français donc  chien de chasse mais je me demandais si elle avait
pas du border ..
pointer on y a pensé aussi

----------


## Emeraude37

je dirait chasse mais lequel je sais pas de trop je m'y connais moins en chien de chasse ^^

----------


## éliz

Xpointer aussi!
mais il n'y a pas de staff du tout celon moi

----------


## Naloune

Oui staff je disais surtout ça par rapport à  mon chien enfin à la couleur surtout

[spoiler:3la2vm7c][/spoiler:3la2vm7c]
J'avais pas trop réalisée que ça pouvait faire peur d'un point de vue de la catégorisation  ::  
Ca ressemble un peu quand même chui pas folle  ::  
Faut voir comment elle va pousser, elle est quand même charpenter pour du border  ::

----------


## Emeraude37

Moi perso je ne voit rien du staff ni corps ni tete  ::

----------


## Naloune

Je l'impression que ça vous perturbe mon histoire de staff  ::  
Je disais ça par rapport au marquage.

----------


## missvero

c'est pas que ça perturbe mais meme ton chien je trouve pas qu'il a une tete de staff  :: 

je voulais mettre une photo de Daytona mais elles sont trop lourdes

----------


## Naloune

Ah ben y'a pas que ça "dedans" non plus faut dire, mais ce n'est pas le sujet  ::

----------


## Nipper

::   Bon on laisse tomber le côté staff ..

et je pense qu'elle va garder le croisement pointer ou similaire

Merci !!

----------


## Peachcats

Lula 14 ans, que j'ai promener pendant plusieurs moi vient de finir sa vie aujourd'hui .... Je connais son croisement (enfin celui donner par la spa) à votre avis :

----------


## chupachup

Griffon x terrier

----------


## cacajou

queue pas pointer, stop pas pointer, corps chasse mais très peu pointer, pas assez longue

----------


## cacajou

enfin ce n'est que mon avis d'ancienne proprio de pointer, le crane pas assez triangulaire

----------


## Peachcats

> Griffon x terrier


Elle est de taille moyenne, il y a du bon mais pas tout a fait  :Smile:

----------


## missvero

> Envoyé par chupachup
> 
> Griffon x terrier
> 
> 
> Elle est de taille moyenne, il y a du bon mais pas tout a fait


du teckel a poil dur??

----------


## Peachcats

Non non, mais elle n'est pas petite  :Stick Out Tongue:  elle est genre taille labrador

----------


## missvero

> Non non, mais elle n'est pas petite  elle est genre taille labrador


j'ai bien vu la taille a part griffon je vois pas elle aurait pas du beauceron quand même  ::

----------


## Peachcats

Beauceron X Griffon c'est ça   ::  

Enfin elle avait été adoptée à la spa quand elle avait 2 ans, donc c'est ce qui était écrit sur ses papiers.

----------


## missvero

> Beauceron X Griffon c'est ça   
> 
> Enfin elle avait été adoptée à la spa quand elle avait 2 ans, donc c'est ce qui était écrit sur ses papiers.


et ben j'aurai jamais cru  ::

----------


## Nipper

> Beauceron X Griffon c'est ça   
> 
> Enfin elle avait été adoptée à la spa quand elle avait 2 ans, donc c'est ce qui était écrit sur ses papiers.


  ::  Franchement je me demande parfois comment on peut arriver à donner ce type de croisement ou d'autres d'ailleurs ....

Lorsque je vois le croisement indiqué par certains véto pour des chiens que l'on récupère, on est perplexe ...

----------


## vanilla

> Envoyé par Peachcats
> 
> Beauceron X Griffon c'est ça   
> 
> Enfin elle avait été adoptée à la spa quand elle avait 2 ans, donc c'est ce qui était écrit sur ses papiers.
> 
> 
>   Franchement je me demande parfois comment on peut arriver à donner ce type de croisement ou d'autres d'ailleurs ....
> 
> Lorsque je vois le croisement indiqué par certains véto pour des chiens que l'on récupère, on est perplexe ...


bah le mien est croisé bergamasque, et quand on nous a dit ça au refuge on a juste rit parce que il n'y a aucune ressemblance. On a retrouvé la famille qui l'avait fait naître par la suite et il se trouve qu'il est effectivement croisé avec un bergamasque/bouvier bernois/labrador/bearded collie...ben je peux te dire qu'il ne ressemble à aucune se ses races   ::

----------


## Houitie

et Irun vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Rhapsodie

Je vois tout du berger des pyrénées !

----------


## Colibri72

> Je vois tout du berger des pyrénées !


Idem   ::

----------


## Houitie

Raté ! Un indice, il est plus grand !

----------


## Emeraude37

J'aurait dit aussi berger des pyrenées, mais en effet il a l'air bien plus grand sur l'une des photos, x berger picard ? Mais meme il y a pas que sa, ah oui Berger catalan !!! Non ?

----------


## Emeraude37

Je trouvais plus le nom mais je suis sur que c'est un berger catalan  :Smile:  Sa se tyrouve c'est pas sa du tout mais au moins j'aurais essayé

----------


## Houitie

tu as raison, berger catalan !

----------


## Emeraude37

:Smile:  c'est vrai qu'on a tendance a les oublier on en voit pas beaucoup

----------


## Nipper

Et elles ??

[attachment=1:2l8nkaqn]IMG_0229.jpg[/attachment:2l8nkaqn]

[attachment=0:2l8nkaqn]IMG_0231.jpg[/attachment:2l8nkaqn]

----------


## Houitie

La premiere croisée York epagneul? 
La deuxieme croisée braque?

----------


## Nipper

Oui pour la première on pensait york cocker ..

Pour la 2ème, croisée chasse mais elle est petite, fait 40/45 cm au garrot

----------


## Emeraude37

La premiere aucune idée j'avoue, la deuxieme chasse mais sa cloche pas niveaux tete

----------


## amnesie

Pour Lola vous la verriez croisée quoi?? Je me pose la question

----------


## Emeraude37

Sa tête me fait penser a un chien mais la sur le coup je sais pas trop lequel,se doit être la fatigue, oui je sais utile mon intervention ^^ pour rester au plus probable et commun sans doute un peu de berger, peut être du labrador doù la couleur noir mais bon la c'est sans doute des grosse bêtises que je dit la donc vaut mieux que je me taise
 Mais tout sa pour dire qu'elle a un regard magnifique, une très belle grosse tête  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Pour moi Lola c'est croisée border.

----------


## amnesie

C'est ce qu'il me semblait. Mais je la trouvais grande. Croisée avec labrador aussi non? Enfin je suis pas vraiment douée pour ce genre d'exercice

----------


## nini

pour le premier je dirais berger des pyrénées croisé cocker 
et le deuxiéme border croiser lévrier 
 et lola sur la photos elle a l'air fine je sais pas si s'est la en vrai mais si oui je dirait border croisé berger

----------

super ce post !    ::

----------


## kiwigirly

de quel croisement selon vous sont ces pepettes trouvees dans une poubelle a une semaine de vie il y a 2 mois ?


merci de votre aide   ::

----------


## Houitie

Croisés braque? ou ratier?

----------

Foxhound ?

----------


## kiwigirly

petite precision l une pese 7 kg a 2 mois et l autre la moitie....ratier c est petit non ?

----------


## popngum

Braque braque et braque pour moi  ::

----------


## kiwigirly

merci !!!

----------

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir quel croisement peut bien avoir mon petit Fly ? Il a 2 mois et demi merci par avance.

----------


## popngum

x cocker anglais ou pourquoi pas springer ou épagneul.

----------

Je pensais Border Collie , Non ?

----------


## Colibri72

J'ai pensé au border dans un premier temps mais je pense plutôt à cocker anglais ou épagneul également.

A voir en grandissant   ::

----------


## popngum

Sur la dernière photo il m'a légèrement fait penser à un border collie oui, mais sur les autres et notamment de profil je reconnais vraiment le "type chasse". Donc pour moi y a du cocker ou apparentés là-dessous.

Tu n'as pas d'infos sur les parents? il vient d'où le beau?

----------

On l'a trouver ya deux jours sur le bord de la route , le véto nous a dit border croisé mais avec quoi ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## blush

Houitie le gos d'atura est plus rond ...Je trouve pas qu'on en dirait un... Pour moi cest berger des pyrénées aussi... il est trop fin pour un gos je pense... Fin bon sil est LOF autant pour moi hehe
Pour le biboux sur les dernieres photos idem que les autres, Border de face mais de profil il a la tronche d'un cocker ou epagneul ...

----------


## blush

je vous met mon mien hehe on va voir si vous trouvez  :Smile:  

mais j'en ai pas des recentes il a bien grandit la ...

----------

Moi je dirais Husky

----------

Une autre photo de Fly ;D

----------


## Colibri72

Il a les oreilles d'un chiot berger allemand. 

Après, comme ça il me fait penser à un chien-loup tchèque ... mais c'est pas courant.

Donc je dirais BA x chien loup ou BA x husky

 ::

----------

Donc on pars sur Border croisé épagneul ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Houitie

> Donc on pars sur Border croisé épagneul ?


Pour moi il n'y a pas de border. Epagneul cocker plutot, s'il est plus haut peut etre du setter?

----------

Une autre pose pour affiner peut être ?

----------


## popngum

Pareil pour moi pas de border non plus. 

Après c'est impossible d'être formel, surtout que les parents sont peut être déjà eux même des croisés. 

En gros tu peux partir sur du type cocker anglais, du springer, de l'épagneul, c'est un chien de chasse quoi.

----------

épagneul pour Moulti
chien loup tchèque pour Blush

----------

je trouve le museau un peu long pour un épagneul , je partirai plutôt sur Setter . Puis je également vous soumettre mon autre chien , ramasser dans un fossé au Maroc ? et donc je ne sais toujours pas le croisement , faut dire qu'ils sont plus que croisé dans ce coin du monde !  :Big Grin:

----------


## chupachup

Moi il me fait penser à un cavalier king charles pour la couleur et un peu la forme du corps, croisé avec un épagneul ou cocker.

----------


## Houitie

Exactement Chupachup, en le voyant allongé ça a fait tilt. Le cavalier king charles.

----------

Oula on va de l'épagneul au king charles ! Ca fait peur !  :Big Grin:  j'ai regardé des photos de king charles , c vrai que c ressemblant mais bon pas flagrant quand même , pour ce qui est de mon autre chien :

----------


## Colibri72

Pour moi c'est du primitif (groupe 5), à cause de sa queue enroulée et un museau long.

Après, je pense qu'au Maroc, trouvé comme ça, c'est très sûrement du croisé de croisé. Un joli corniaud quoi   ::  

Peut-être qu'il a du Basenji (race originaire de l'afrique centrale).   ::

----------


## inari

Fly ressemble beaucoup a la springer spaniel de mes grands parents, il faudrait voir en grandissant mais la petit vraiment il y a de ça

----------


## Colibri72

Gabin est un chien qui a été découvert au refuge un matin, probablement jeté par dessus le portail.

Je pense qu'il est braque x molosse. Je ne sais pas lequel ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Houitie

Pour Gabin je dirais plutot labradorxbraque

----------


## Naloune

Gabin, Le cane corso m'a sauté aux yeux, peut être que je me trompe mais la position et le port de tête sur la première, c'est assez flagrant quand même.

----------


## popngum

x Braque aussi. Le braque c'est flagrant pour moi au niveau de la robe un peu mouchetée, de la forme de la tête. 

Les braques ont le même regard, le même port d'oreilles, les mêmes babines un peu tombantes (qui peuvent aussi faire penser à du molosse du coup)...  :: 

Peut être mélangé à un chien type labrador qui va apporter le côté un peu trapu de ce chien  ::

----------


## Colibri72

Le cane corso me paraît peu probable, du moins je n'en vois pas.   ::  





Je pensais à molosse car je le trouve plus trapu qu'un braque. Et très musclé également, cela dit un braque peut être très musclé.
Mais pourquoi pas du labrador en effet.

----------


## gamba

Olala   ::  comme il est beau!

----------

> Une autre pose pour affiner peut être ?


Moi je suis assez d'accord avec le springer du coup , trés trés ressemblant ! Merci pour vos réponses vous êtes trop fort !  :Big Grin:

----------

Et ma petite Linux , une idée ? je suis juste sur d'une chose sa mére est border, pour l'avoir vu

----------


## kiwigirly

pour me permettre de diffuser ce petit doudou de 4/5 mois j ai besoin d une idee sur son croisement 


d apres vous ?   ::  






merci  ::

----------


## missvero

tu aurais une autre photo?? car là on voit pas trop enfin a mon avis

une sur patte par exemple

----------


## Houitie

POur moi le dernier je dirai croisé fox terrier.

----------

Moi je dirai du beagle pour la tronche aprés c vrai que la fourrure c pas ressemblant !

----------

> Et ma petite Linux , une idée ? je suis juste sur d'une chose sa mére est border, pour l'avoir vu


Personne ne voit pour ma tite louloute ! ?

----------


## Houitie

> Envoyé par moulti
> 
> Et ma petite Linux , une idée ? je suis juste sur d'une chose sa mére est border, pour l'avoir vu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si sa mere est border alors elle a tout pris de son père, on ne voit rien du border dedans. Elle fait quelle taille? 
Si grande je dirai croisée lab et berger mais à mon avis il y a plusieurs généraion de croisements.

----------


## kiwigirly

merci de votre aide voici une autre foto

----------

il est trop mignon !! mais je ne vois pas trop pour la race

----------


## missvero

> merci de votre aide voici une autre foto


je dirai croisé fox et ???

----------

> Envoyé par kiwigirly
> 
> merci de votre aide voici une autre foto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je dirai croisé fox et ???


 et beagle !  :Big Grin:

----------


## missvero

> Envoyé par moulti
> 
> Et ma petite Linux , une idée ? je suis juste sur d'une chose sa mére est border, pour l'avoir vu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du border?? tu es sure?? non parceque là j'ai beau chercher je vois rien du border par contre peut etre comme dis houitie lab et berger?? mais y a surement autre chose

----------


## kiwigirly

oki pour croisé fox alors merci !!!

----------

> Envoyé par moulti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par moulti
> 
> ...



mdr oui j'ai bien vu la mére de mes yeux vu mais pas noir et blanche , le pére oui j'en c rien à vrai dire. Pour ce qui est de son coté border il est dans son caractére ! Pour l'aspect c kler que non  :Big Grin:

----------


## delphine07

> Oula on va de l'épagneul au king charles ! Ca fait peur !


pas de quoi avoir peur   ::  , le cavalier est un épagneul anglais   ::  (je me moque mais c'est pas méchant)

j' adore la tronche du ptit chien de kiwigirly, fox et croisé

----------


## Naloune

> Le cane corso me paraît peu probable, du moins je n'en vois pas.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je pensais à molosse car je le trouve plus trapu qu'un braque. Et très musclé également, cela dit un braque peut être très musclé.
> Mais pourquoi pas du labrador en effet.


Comme quoi, moi je ne vois absolument pas de labrador  ::  
Et je persiste à croire qu'il y'a du Cane (pas têtu  ::  ) et du braque ou du pointer quelque chose comme ça.
J'en côtoie pas mal (des cane) et y'a quelque chose dans les yeux et la forme du corps, la prestance aussi, évidemment je peux me tromper , et à vrai dire on s'en fiche, il est très très beau de toute façon  ::

----------


## Carole!

> Pour Gabin je dirais plutot labradorxbraque


Bah moi j'ai un croisé braque et labrador, ça donne pas la même bête   ::   ::

----------


## missvero

pour Naloune en effet il a plus du pointer niveau museau le braque est plus fin et vu tes photos du cane n'est pas exclu

----------


## zab2o

Je vois pas spécialement de cane non plus... C'est proche en effet mais je pense qu'il aurait été plus mastoque, plus typé... 

J'aurai également dit pointer avec un genre de labrador.

Carole : le truc super des batards et corniaud, c'est qu'on aura beau répété les croisements ce seront jamais les mêmes chiens. J'ai 2 x lab (border sans doute) de la même portée, il ne se ressemble absolument pas ni sur le physique, ni sur le caractère !!

----------


## Carole!

oui ça j'en suis bien consciente c'est justement pour montrer ce que ça donne chez nous ^^

----------


## nini

pour les chiots je dirait braque 
pour fly je dit border croisé setter 
il a du border s'est sur 
l'autre je dirait berger croisé husky 
pour gabin je dirait braque croisé cane corso

----------


## nini

quel croisement pensez vous ?

----------


## missvero

pour nini il a du lab et peut etre du pointer??

----------


## nini

merci moi je penser lab croisé braque allemand

----------


## missvero

oui peut etre plus en effet j'ai vu une photo de chiot braque et ça lui ressemble

----------


## Carole!

moi aussi j'aurais dit labrador / braque

----------


## Ouaf du 95

Bonjour tout le  monde!  ::  
Pouvez me dire de quel croisement est mon chien?

----------


## popngum

X griffon, il me fait vahuement penser à un khortal. Du type briard aussi pourquoi pas...

----------


## Naloune

Pareil, griffon/briard je dirais.

----------


## Houitie

Moi il me fait penser à un bouvier des flandres plutôt.

----------


## poulpe

Ils avaient dit à leur maître qu'il était croisé avec une race mais personne ne semble le croire alors j'attends vos avis...

c'est un chien adorable joueur, mais fugueur...



il pèse 15 kilos

(ses maîtres le mettent à l'adoption et ne savent pas quel croisement mettre)




> EDIT : posts fusionnés  Kiwi

----------


## Noemie-

croisé épagneul breton ?

----------


## Noemie-

Bon ne me dites pas BA hein, mais si vous voyez autre chose je veux bien savoir  :: 

profil


face


Elle a souvent la queue recourbée sur le dos ou en "tire bouchon"

----------


## vanilla

Euh...un nordique (pour sa queue) ?   ::  
Elle a l'air plus fine qu'un BA, peut-être du malinoi ?   ::  

Ouais en gros j'en sais rien quoi   ::

----------


## rené la taupe

chienne trouver 

[/quote]

----------


## poulpe

je dirai hovawart pour la chienne noire...pour le chien que j'ai mis en photo chocolat il paraitrait que ce serait ce croisement mais sceptique

----------


## lili2000

Pour michachance : il a du terre-neuve ? mais peut-être trop petit ? peut-être avec un berger ?
Il a l'air bien mal en point (maigre + besoin d'un bon toilettage !)

----------


## rené la taupe

oui elle est trés maigre! elle n as plus aucune graisse et des muscle juste assez pour se deplacer!

----------


## lili2000

> oui elle est trés maigre! elle n as plus aucune graisse et des muscle juste assez pour se deplacer!


Aura-t-elle un post sur rescue pour son placement et avoir des nouvelles ?

Sinon que pensez-vous du croisement de ma chienne ? (elle fait 15kg, est aveugle, je l'ai prise en février 2011 à la SPA) :

----------


## rené la taupe

Oui, bien sur quant elle ira mieux en niveau poid

----------


## Poupoune 73

fox et berger australien?

----------


## nini

> Ils avaient dit à leur maître qu'il était croisé avec une race mais personne ne semble le croire alors j'attends vos avis...
> 
> c'est un chien adorable joueur, mais fugueur...
> 
> 
> 
> il pèse 15 kilos
> 
> (ses maîtres le mettent à l'adoption et ne savent pas quel croisement mettre)


moi je dirait épagneul tibétain croisé épagneul

----------


## nini

> Aura-t-elle un post sur rescue pour son placement et avoir des nouvelles ?
> 
> Sinon que pensez-vous du croisement de ma chienne ? (elle fait 15kg, est aveugle, je l'ai prise en février 2011 à la SPA) :


je dis griffon croisé berger australien

----------


## lili2000

> je dis griffon croisé berger australien





> fox et berger australien?


On pensait un peu au berger australien pour la couleur mais mon idée, c'était Bearded collie (pour la couleur) et berger des Pyrénées (pour les poils) ??
En tout cas c'est un beau mélange et elle est adorable +++

----------


## naboule

voila,Céleste,une belle fifille de 4 ans,de grande taille

----------


## lili2000

Pour Céleste, je dirais dogue argentin à 90% et peut-être avec un autre dogue (allemand ?)

----------


## missvero

pour naboule je dirai aussi dogue argentin et?? elle est marrante avec ses oreilles en vrac :Big Grin:

----------


## blush

> je dis griffon croisé berger australien


borded/ labrit ... ?

Le mini loulou noir ... Huuum epagneul border ?

----------


## blush

> je dirai croisé fox et ???


Bha ya du monde la dedans... Y'en a tellement, que je vois pas grand chose, hormis berger/chasse... Mais il est adorable, il fais craqué  :Smile:

----------


## nini

pour céleste je dit pareil que lili2000

----------


## vanilla

Pour la chienne de lili2000, je dirais bearded collie, avec peut-être un griffon, mais en tout cas pour moi le bearded collie me saute aux yeux.

----------


## Colibri72

> Pour la chienne de lili2000, je dirais bearded collie, avec peut-être un griffon, mais en tout cas pour moi le bearded collie me saute aux yeux.


Idem, pour moi le Bearded est visible, d'autant que cette couleur existe dans la race. Croisée avec un chien plus léger au vu de son poids.

----------


## popngum

Oui pareil, le bearded m'a sauté aux yeux.

Et Céleste pour moi c'est une type dogue argentin, je la vois pas forcemment croisée.

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Céleste Dogue Argentin c'est assez flagrant oui, et vu qu'elle a l'air pas mal haute sur patte sans doute du Dogue Allemand avec, en tout cas elle est superbe !  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Idem, pour moi le Bearded est visible, d'autant que cette couleur existe dans la race. Croisée avec un chien plus léger au vu de son poids.


Oui, c'est un peu ce que je pensais. Ce qui est curieux, c'est que ses poils sur la tête n'ont pas poussé plus depuis 6 mois que je l'ai, c'est pour çà que je pensais aussi au berger des pyrénées mais pourquoi pas griffon ?
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## naboule

merci pour vos réponses,Céleste(son surnom c'est "moche" ou "momoche",ben oui ma frangine  elle la trouve moche,d'ou le surnom! :: ) c'est la chienne de ma soeur et ce serait un dogo croisé staff,mais moi aussi la 1ere fois des que je l'ai vu,j'lui ai trouvé un ptit quelque chose du dogue allemand... ::

----------


## rea

Pour le fun  :Smile: 

Holly, 9 mois, 62cm au garrot, env.25kg

----------


## lili2000

Je dirais berger allemand griffon mais peut-être autre chose en plus ?
Elle a vraiment un look qui fait craquer, elle sera magnifique adulte.

----------


## missvero

> Pour le fun 
> 
> Holly, 9 mois, 62cm au garrot, env.25kg


berger allemand croisé griffon et peut etre léondberg??

ce sera un sacré morceau adulte mais elle a une bouille ::

----------


## rea

Léonberg!? Non mais tu veux ma mort!?  :: 

 :: 

Alors oui, Berger allemand, pour sûr, vu que sa soeur y ressemble bcp plus.

Blague à part, elle est très probablement croisée BA et bâtard.

Enfin, c'est un petit mélange sympa!

----------


## Naloune

Croisée BA/gouttière ::

----------


## loveless78

Je viens d'adopter mon Loulou, il est inscrit X berger, mais sauriez vous m'en dire un peu plus? ^^

----------


## lili2000

beauceron avec un chien nordique (pour la queue enroulée et la finesse) ??

----------


## loveless78

Il aurait des ergots si il avait du beauceron, non? ^^

----------


## zab2o

Pas obligatoirement non. Je dirais également X beauceron

----------


## lili2000

Il vient peut-être déjà d'un croisé beauceron ou a pris l'absence d'ergots d'une autre race ...
En tout cas, il a une bonne tête !!!

----------


## loveless78

Ah c'est bète mais je me persuadais que si il y avait un peu de beauceron il y avait forcement les ergots ^^ désolé
Merci pour lui  :Smile:  une semaine que je l'ai ce petit loup et il me rend tellement heureuse !

----------


## blush

bauceron husky peut etre du border ...

----------


## missvero

il a du beauceron c'est sur mais croisé quoi??

----------


## Darlow

Voilà ma chienne, je sais qu'elle est croisée avec un Kiki!  :: 


Mais ma voisine se demande avec quoi est croisée sa chienne.
Elle est identifiée comme "croisée colley", elle a des attitudes de chien de chasse (la patte de devant levée), mais est-ce qu'il y a des chiens de chasse avec une queue comme ça?

----------


## blush

la queue je pense que cest le croisement colley qui fais ca, Je pense pour un berger autre ...

----------


## Darlow

> la queue je pense que cest le croisement colley qui fais ca, Je pense pour un berger autre ...



Avant elle avait un colley mais la queue ne remontait pas, c'est pour ça que ça m'étonne!

----------


## lili2000

colley, épagneul et spitz ???
Il doit y avoir pas mal de croisements ce qui le fait unique !

----------


## blush

et difficile a trouver ! haha

----------


## Darlow

Oui, pas facile!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zoe

Pourriez vous me dire a quelle croisement de race Rita est, enfin si ca est posible de deviner







Merci d'avance

----------


## lili2000

> Pourriez vous me dire a quelle croisement de race Rita est, enfin si ca est posible de deviner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance


Pas facile mais il ya peut-être du podengo (pour les oreilles) et du basenji (pour la queue), après il y a sûrement autre chose (pinscher ?).
Vous ne connaissez pas du tout son origine ?

----------


## Zoe

je l'ai adoptée cette année chez cani nursing, c'était une chienne de personne agée dans le nord de la france

Elle pèse 13 kilos en ayant une patte en moins et mesure environ 45 cm au garot

Sur son carnet il est marqué x fox

----------


## lili2000

> je l'ai adoptée cette année chez cani nursing, c'était une chienne de personne agée dans le nord de la france
> 
> Elle pèse 13 kilos en ayant une patte en moins et mesure environ 45 cm au garot
> 
> Sur son carnet il est marqué x fox


Bravo pour cette adoption
Je reste sur mon idée pour le croisement. Je ne vois pas trop de fox dedans mais soit elle y ressemblait bébé ou la mère y ressemblait, en tout cas, le fox doit être bien "dilué" s'il y en a.

----------


## Zoe

Je ne trouve pas du fox n'ont plus, c'est pour ca que je fais la demande sur ce poste, tous les avis m'intèresse.

----------


## missvero

faudra me dire ou il voit du fox?? ou alors peut etre que bb il ressemblait a un fox ??sinon ni la tete ni le poil ni les oreilles font penser au fox je suis putot d'accord avec lili2000 pour le mélange

----------


## Naloune

Non mais le Basenji c'est un chien hyper rare  :: 
Je dirais qu'elle à un type ratier, elle est fort chou ma foi, elle est tri-pattes?

----------


## Zoe

Oui il lui manque une patte arrière, c'est du a un accident avec une voiture.

----------


## chupachup

Oui cest clair la probabilité qu'elle ait du basenji est mega faible.

Ya 50 races dans cette chienne, cest une croisé de croisé de croisé de croisés
Tu prend les 5 races de chiens les plus vues: labarador, epagneul, ba, caniche et york jpense que tu peux virer le caniche le york, puis voilà t'as un chien jaune, avec des grandes oreilles et une queue en tire bouchon  :Big Grin:  
Ya des mélanges cest impossible à dire si les parents sont déjà croisés.
Les croisés de croisés finissent pas se ressembler, ou un type labrador (car jaune), ou un type BA (dos noir et patte jaune) ou un type coyote (cet espèce de couleur charbonné qu'on retrouve bcp sur les batards)
En gros cest impossible de savoir, ça se trouve sa mère est un croisement de fox, juste qu'elle a pas pris les gènes !

----------


## Zoe

Ce n'est pas grave qu'elle soit x de chez x parce qu'elle est adorable et de plus presque unique

----------


## Naloune

Ah ça, c'est tout l'intérêt des croisés, chaque chien est unique mais disons qu'ils le sont encore plus  :: 
Je fréquente un petit chien jaune, un peu dans son genre, qui est génialissime


Spoiler:

----------


## Colibri72

Même si cela n'a pas beaucoup d'importance, je me creuse un peu la tête pour un jeune chien fraîchement arrivé au refuge depuis la fourrière (besoin de reprendre du poids). 
Niveau taille il fait une 50aine de cm je dirais.

A votre avis ?

----------


## Naloune

Un peu de berger (allemand/hollandais) et un peu de nordique ?
Il a l'air tout doux.

----------


## lili2000

> Un peu de berger (allemand/hollandais) et un peu de nordique ?
> Il a l'air tout doux.


Je n'aurait pas dit le berger allemand mais pour le reste, oui pourquoi pas ? Difficile à savoir vraiment. Il est très original, il devrait plaire facilement (j'espère pour lui).

----------


## MuzaRègne

molossoide x type berger

----------


## cholem

Dans le même style, si tout va bien je vais adopter une chienne croisée berger mais quoi ??? Elle est de taille moyenne (environ 50-55 cm) pour 20-25 kg...

----------


## Noemie-

oh elle est belle !

couleur du berger hollandais et gabarit border... c'est dur chez les croisé berger !!! Il faut voir niveau caractère. Mais je trouve sa tête vraiment carré limite labrador.

----------


## love-t

Elle est magnifique Cholem  ::

----------


## cholem

Alors ça y est ma nouvelle louloute est arrivée à la maison samedi dernier, pour le moment elle est très trouillarde puisqu'elle a tjs vécu dans un terrain clos abandonné avec 9 autres chiens... Donc la maison et tous les bruits... Elle ne connait pas. Niveau gabarit elle pèse 24 kg, mesure environ 55 cm et elle aurait 1 an donc elle va encore prendre 2 ou 3 kg (elle n'est pas maigre)... Niveau caractère elle a un fort instinct de berger je pense car elle prend plein de choses (les jouets pour chiens mais aussi les chaussures, les boules du sapin de noël...) et les rassemble sur son canapé (elle dort sur un vieux canapé dans le garage). Sinon elle a directement dominé ma chienne (elle c'est fait piqué son canapé du coup elle dort par terre...) mais ma chienne est très soumise et sinon Fidji elle est très obéissante. Elle répond très bien à son nom, et quand je lui dit non elle arrête tout de suite ce qu'elle fait et va se coucher la queue basse sur son coussin (comme-ci elle était très vexée). Elle est plutôt longue de corps... Que vous dire d'autres ???
Voilà qq photos du soir de son arrivée, elle était complètement perdue et se demandait ce qui lui arrivait, aujourd'hui ça va déjà mieux, elle nous fait des super fêtes le matin quand on se lève.
Pièce jointe 14884 Pièce jointe 14885 Pièce jointe 14886 Pièce jointe 14887

----------


## cholem

Nouvelle info : elle garde très bien la maison  ::

----------


## Groindecochon

Cette petite chienne a la taille et le corps d'un teckel, avec le poil mi-long et une super petite bouille de Terre-neuve miniature... mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée des croisements dont elle est issue...

----------


## missvero

elle aurait le museau un peu plus plat je dirai du pékinois vu les yeux

----------


## Groindecochon

Merci missvero !  ::   Effectivement j'ai mis le nez sur le net et sur l'image ci-dessus que j'ai trouvée y'a vraiment de ça, je n'y aurais jamais pensé  :Smile: 

J'ai vu aussi que les pékinois avaient le corps allongé comme les teckels, je ne  savais pas je ne suis pas très douée en races de chiens  :: 

Et avec le pékinois, sa bonne bouille de mini terre-neuve viendrait de quel autre croisement à ton avis ?  ::

----------


## missvero

> Merci missvero !   Effectivement j'ai mis le nez sur le net et sur l'image ci-dessus que j'ai trouvée y'a vraiment de ça, je n'y aurais jamais pensé 
> 
> J'ai vu aussi que les pékinois avaient le corps allongé comme les teckels, je ne  savais pas je ne suis pas très douée en races de chiens 
> 
> Et avec le pékinois, sa bonne bouille de mini terre-neuve viendrait de quel autre croisement à ton avis ?


là je sais pas trop elle a un peu la forme de la tete d'un épagneul

----------


## marymais

Bonjour, pouvez vous me donner votre avis pour FARAH :

----------


## missvero

une photo debout serait plus pratique pour voir 

elle a surement du ba voir lab??

----------


## lili2000

> Bonjour, pouvez vous me donner votre avis pour FARAH :


C'est vrai que l'on ne voit pas bien sur la photo (en plus, oreilles en arrières)
J'aurais peut-être dit du dogue (argentin ?)ou du rott ? vu la largeur de la tête sinon je pense aussi berger et labrador ?
Peut-être un peu d'amstaff ? car il n'a pas l'air d'être très grand.

----------


## Numaaa

J'avais déja du poster, mais franchement, j'suis pas d'accord du tout sur ce qui a été dit  :: 

Voila Snoopy (ouai c'est original ^^)
Il fait 5 kilos et des brouettes...





On m'a dit croisé Papillon, mais franchement, je leur trouve pas grand chose de commun...



- Pas d'oreilles dressées chez Snoopy
- Ni de grand poils partout
- Pas du tout la même couleur
- Pas non plus la même tête je trouve

Je trouve qu'il ressemble a un epagneul breton miniature..

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pièce jointe 15333Pièce jointe 15334


Epagneul tibetain.

----------


## delphine07

> J'avais déja du poster, mais franchement, j'suis pas d'accord du tout sur ce qui a été dit 
> 
> Voila Snoopy (ouai c'est original ^^)
> Il fait 5 kilos et des brouettes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le but d'un croisé de ne pas être exactement d'une race précise  ::  même si le poil et la couleur ne sont pas là au niveau de la morpho (ben la tête justement je trouve que ça se ressemble) c'est pas trop loin quand même par contre pour l' épagneul breton nain  non moi je vois rien de ressemblant,  aucune idée de la race mais c'est souvent le type de petit croisé qu'on rencontre souvent, avec un croisé chien_clown pour sa 2ème photo

----------


## missvero

pour avoir eu une épagneule papillon nain le museau ne correspond pas elle avait un museau plus fin là le museau est plus disons carré pour la couleur c'est sur que c'est pas ça le papillon est soit noir et blanc (comme l'était la mienne assez rare d'après la présidente du club de race de l'époque) soit marron et blanc soit comme la photo

il a peut être de l'épagneule (j'en ai eu une dont la mère était épagneule le père?? et elle était toute blanche avec juste une oreille marron et un poil mi long elle pesait environ 7-8kgs sa soeur était noir et blanche et poil ras un ratier quoi)

bref ton chien est croisé porte et fenetre ::

----------


## louloue

alors je me lance....savana qui va arriver chez moi le 27 adoptée via ma spa du coin là bas elle est fichée "épagneul/setter j'aurais dis épagneul springer?

----------


## missvero

je pense comme toi elle a pas du setter enfin je trouve pas par contre le poil tu vas t'amuser

----------


## louloue

hihihi!!! je sais mais qu'est ce qu'elle est douce ::  malgré la crasse quand on est allé la voir ils lui avait coupé ses poils parce que plein de noeuds, moi j'ai hate que ça repousse....
tu sais on avait avant elle un croisé braque (mon avatar) poil dur, petit genre jack russell hé bin vas sortir ça des tapis ::  quelle mer***
enfin, elle a de quoi m'enfouir dedans j'adoooore!!! ::  

ps: elle a 7 ans notre mémère il est grand temps qu'elle goûte au bonheur!

----------


## popngum

Elle est mignonne, avec son poil tout frisouille elle m'a vite fait penser à un épagneul de pont-audemer (bon vu la confidentialité de la race je ne pense pas)

Epagneul breton x setter ça me semble bien lui aller.

----------


## louloue

oui sa crinière " sauvage" on va du coup y garder savana comme nom ça colle bien :: 

moi je dis "croisée avec de l'amour?" ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui pareil elle fait vraiment pont-audemer, rare certes mais à voir suivant la localisation géographique ...

----------


## louloue

:: 

graaaaaave!!! j'avais pas calculé je suis allée sur google image tapé la race et là :: 

comme quoi il est dit sur sa fiche "si vous chercher un chien pour sa beauté rare...passez votre chemin moi c'est la beauté du coeur etc...."
je connaissais pas cette race je vais de ce pas aller me renseigner, je suis ravie d'avoir posté ici moi tèh! :: 

pour la localisation cette chienne vient de montpellier sud herault

----------


## popngum

Il s'agit d'une race quasi en voie d'extinction, je crois qu'on compte une dizaine de naissances par an inscrites au LOF. Et je pense que les 2/3 éleveurs qui continuent à vouloir sauver la race sont surtout recensés en Normandie et en Bretagne.

Donc autant dire que les probabilités pour qu'elle soit croisée avec cette race sont nulles, mais c'est vrai qu'elle en a un petit air ::

----------


## Numaaa

> pour avoir eu une épagneule papillon nain le museau ne correspond pas elle avait un museau plus fin là le museau est plus disons carré pour la couleur c'est sur que c'est pas ça le papillon est soit noir et blanc (comme l'était la mienne assez rare d'après la présidente du club de race de l'époque) soit marron et blanc soit comme la photo
> 
> il a peut être de l'épagneule (j'en ai eu une dont la mère était épagneule le père?? et elle était toute blanche avec juste une oreille marron et un poil mi long elle pesait environ 7-8kgs sa soeur était noir et blanche et poil ras un ratier quoi)
> 
> bref ton chien est croisé porte et fenetre


C'est ça : la tête et le museau sont assez carrés. Sur les photos ca rends pas top, mais disons qu'en comparaison, il a plus une tête carré d'épagneul breton qu'une tête toute fine de papillon. Tout ca, proportionnellement a sa taille biensur ^^

Après effectivement, pour la couleur, n'importe quoi doit pouvoir ressortir selon le croisement...

Bref, suis pas convaincue par le x papillon ^^
Cela dit, il doit y avoir plusieurs génération de croisés porte/fenetre avant de donner ce clown =)

----------


## louloue

elle a 7 ans la miss tout de même de quoi en voir du pays....je ne sais rien sur son passé ses parents ou grand parents en étaient peut être??? 

enfin peu importe elle serait croisée avec un poele a bois que se serait pareil pour moi ::  (mais pas pour elle peuchère :: )

----------


## Capucin

> *elle a 7 ans la miss tout de même de quoi en voir du pays*....je ne sais rien sur son passé ses parents ou grand parents en étaient peut être??? 
> 
> enfin peu importe elle serait croisée avec un poele a bois que se serait pareil pour moi (mais pas pour elle peuchère)


Exactement... De même que le basenji, il y a des éleveurs dans le Nord ! Donc il ne serait pas étonnant d'en trouver des croisements...

----------


## louloue

c'est rigolo j'aime bien ce topic ::

----------


## lili2000

> J'avais déja du poster, mais franchement, j'suis pas d'accord du tout sur ce qui a été dit 
> 
> Voila Snoopy (ouai c'est original ^^)
> Il fait 5 kilos et des brouettes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aurais dit croisé épagneul breton et peut-être chihuahua.
Il faudrait une photo de profil.

----------


## djalyko

Une idée pour le croisement cette louloute de 2 mois ? je précise qu'elle a un ergot supplémentaire à ses pattes arrières (et elle pèse 6 kg !!)

à doite sur cette photo, à gauche sur la suivante.

----------


## lili2000

Pour le chiots, difficile à dire. Vu le poids et la tête, je dirais peut-être berger charbonné et rott ??? (car il a l'air d'avoir un museau court mais n'a pas la largeur de tête du rott). J'ai l'impression que ses oreilles vont rester semi-dressée (comme un labrador ou un rott ???)
Il faudrait nous donner des photos dans 3-4 mois, on verra mieux. Au niveau gabarit, s'il fait 6kg à 2 mois, il devrait faire dans les 25-30 kg adulte.

----------


## missvero

il a du border mais quand on voit une photo du berger des Pyrénées ça ressemble quand même un peu
ne sachant pas mettre une photo voici le lien d'une photo de berger des pyrénées
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...s_Pyrénées.jpg

bon ok la couleur c'est pas ça  ::

----------


## lili2000

Moi aussi, il me fait penser à un colley barbue, il faudrait le voir debout, de profil, on verrait mieux ses poils et sa morphologie, il y a le bobtail aussi, mais il a plus de poils.

----------


## popngum

Je trouve qu'elle fait beaucoup penser à un bearded collie (ou colley barbu comme l'appelle lili), sinon type berger des pyrénées aussi.

C'est rigolo le bouvier bernois à part la couleur de la robe qu'elle avait étant chiot je vois pas.

----------


## Smiile

Je vous présente mon beau Curly , je l'ai adopté via ce site il y a bientôt 3 ans .
Il est croisé Colley , mais qu'est ce qui se cache encore sous son petit mélange selon vous ?

----------


## lili2000

Peut-être Golden retriever (pour le poil et un peu la tête) + leonberg  (pour le corps, pas la tête) ???
Sinon, un autre berger de gros gabarit.

----------


## yannn

Je m'y connais pas trop en croisement mais je pense qu'il a du golden.

Il est magnifique en tout cas, j'adore  :: 

Il pèse combien??

Je vais remettre mon Loulou que j'avais mis y'a 2ans, pour voir s'il y a de nouveaux avis:






Voilà deux photos
Il a 5ans et pèse 20Kgs.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Bonjour,
sur les conseils de "groindecochon", je m'en viens vous demander ce que vous pensez de RELLY : on sait qu'il y a du chihuahua, mais quoi d'autre ????

  voici son frère RUCKY :

----------


## serindae

d'autres photos de rucky trouvés sur le site du refuge :




Petite aide demandée afin de pouvoir à minima évaluer le poids max du chien adulte :-/ je me doute que c'est dur voir impossible ...

----------


## missvero

quel age sur les photos?? ça donnera une idée mais a mon avis c'est le genre crevette 5kgs maxi

tu dis élevage?? ils font des croisements?? ou c'est un accident??

----------


## serindae

*Non ma langue a fourché c'est refuge. Excuse  moi -_- je corrige*

AJOUT : date de naissance estimée le 11/2011 , photos réalisées à 2 mois.

Je trouve que son nez est plutôt long pour un croisé chihuahua, que pensez vous de chihuahua x jack russel ?

----------


## PAPOUNET

> quel age sur les photos?? ça donnera une idée mais a mon avis c'est le genre crevette 5kgs maxi
> 
> tu dis élevage?? ils font des croisements?? ou c'est un accident??



2 mois ....

----------


## missvero

je pensais aussi jack et chichi par contre le poids adulte?? entre 0 et 8kgs??  ::  vu que pour 2 mois c'est déjà un beau petit :: 

la femelle a l'air plus fine enfin pas facile de voir sur la photo mais c'est l'impression que çà donne

----------


## lili2000

> *Non ma langue a fourché c'est refuge. Excuse  moi -_- je corrige*
> 
> AJOUT : date de naissance estimée le 11/2011 , photos réalisées à 2 mois.
> 
> Je trouve que son nez est plutôt long pour un croisé chihuahua, que pensez vous de chihuahua x jack russel ?


Combien pèsent-ils ?
A vu de nez, j'aurai dit 2kg maxi , donc 10kg adulte maxi ?

----------


## Maya83

Une idée pour ma filleule?

Elle fait 6,7kg pour je dirais 35cm (peut être un peu moins).





Pour avoir un idée du gabarit

----------


## rené la taupe

A votre avis? ellBonjour, 
a adopter petite chiot agée de 3mois, nous l'avons sortie de fourriere vendredi! elle est prete a rejoindre sa famille! elle est identfie/vaccin a jour ainsi que vermifuge et

----------


## dbeauxrats

Interrogation sur Charlie, il est inscrit XBA sur son carnet de santé, mais le reste ? 

Photo début 2008, la première rencontre, 1 an avant son adoption ! 



Depuis il a grossi, il est énorme. Il fait la taille d'un bon labrador, un peu plus petit qu'un BA

----------


## lili2000

Pour Michachance :
genre cairn terrier ? mais on ne voit pas bien sur la photo.

pour Dbeauxrats :
BA x golden retriever ? ou peut-être epagneul ?

Pour Yann :
épagneul x labrador ??

Pour Maya 83 :
x podengo (+ un peu de jack russell ??)

Pour papounet :
pas d'autre idée que celles déjà dites (chihuahua x ratier) mais on a qu'une photo de Relly, en avez-vous d'autres ?

----------


## rené la taupe

voila une nouvelle photo

----------


## PAPOUNET

> Pour papounet :
> pas d'autre idée que celles déjà dites (chihuahua x ratier) mais on a qu'une photo de Relly, en avez-vous d'autres ?


Nan, pas d'autres photos ..... ( au fait, lili2000, chichiXratier, m'étonnerais qu'ils fassent 10 kgs une fois adultes !!!...)

----------


## lili2000

> voila une nouvelle photo


On voit qu'il est plutôt frisé, donc je dirais caniche x griffon ? à voir quand elle grandira si les poils continuent de pousser ou non !

----------


## rené la taupe

Merci c est ce que a mis la veto ^^

----------


## Maya83

lili 2000: effectivement le podenco me semble pas mal du tout! Merci!

Dbeauxrats : je vois de l'épagneul ou du setter gordon pour les oreilles et le type de poils, avec du BA?

----------


## bubul

bojour a tous,voila je me demande de quel croisement peu etre ma chienne,elle a 1 an et je sais pas si on voit bien mais ses pattes sont bringés!!!!merci

----------


## lili2000

Beauceron ?
Il faudrait une autre photo debout, de profil ?

----------


## énoah

Auriez vous une idée pour ce loulou? Mon véto, croisé dogo/lab, mais une personne me dit qu'il aurait peut etre du staff.... Perso j'en vois pas, mais j'suis pas un pro des croisements







Merci!!!!

----------


## -Orl-

Bonjour,

De quel croisement est issu mon toutou ? 



Et ma chienne (la noir et blanche sur la photo) ?



Merci à vous !  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Enoah :
J'aurai dit aussi lab x dogue (argentin ou allemand ?) je ne vois pas vraiment d'amstaff mais les gens ont tendance à en voir dès que le chien est costaud et large de gueule. il faudrait une photo où on voit son corps de profil.

Orl91
Pour le noir : malinois x groendael ? avec peut être une race nordique car il a la queue très touffue (si c'est bien le même chien sur la 2ème photo).
Pour la femelle, difficile à dire, il faudrait un agrandissement et d'autres photos : berger x border ??? à voir

----------


## -Orl-

C'est bien le même chien sur la deuxième photo.
On peut agrandir les photos en cliquant dessus, je n'ai pas d'autre photo pour le moment.

----------


## missvero

pour le noir je dirai comme lili2000 pour le blanc il a du setter anglais

----------


## lili2000

Oui, je pense donc aussi à x setter (et border ou braque ??)

----------


## -Orl-

Pour le mâle je peux vous dire avec certitude que c'est un croisé Border Collie (père pure race), Berger Allemand et Husky (mère croisée Berger Allemand & Husky) car je l'ai eu chiot et j'ai vu ses parents.
Lili, tu avais trouvé le Husky.  :: 

Pour la femelle, je l'ai adoptée chez des particuliers qui m'ont dit qu'elle était croisée Setter Gordon & Border Collie.
Elle a bien le poils du Setter sans aucun doute et la morphologie et la taille, mais elle n'a pas la couleur du Setter Gordon donc je sais pas pourquoi ils m'ont dit ça.
Par contre je ne vois pas de Border Collie (mise à part la couleur mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose), qu'est ce qui vous fait pensez cela ?

----------


## missvero

rien avec le setter gordon mais le setter anglais oui a par le blanc du poil trop prononcer car l'anglais est blanc et noir c'est tout a fait ça

----------


## bubul

ok je vais la prendre en photo autrement 


> bojour a tous,voila je me demande de quel croisement peu etre ma chienne,elle a 1 an et je sais pas si on voit bien mais ses pattes sont bringés!!!!merci

----------


## bubul

voila,comme ça sa va?elle a 1 an

----------


## Yvomelie

Bubul : elle a de lépagneul pour moi.... elle n'a pas de queue de naissance ??? certainement beauceron X épagneul ! A t elle deux ergots ?? 

Enoah : Je dirais dogue argentin/labrador ! sur la deuxième photo il a une expression de dogue argentin !

----------


## caro180489

edit

----------


## teka

Bubul, je dirais labrador

----------


## lili2000

> Pour le mâle je peux vous dire avec certitude que c'est un croisé Border Collie (père pure race), Berger Allemand et Husky (mère croisée Berger Allemand & Husky) car je l'ai eu chiot et j'ai vu ses parents.
> Lili, tu avais trouvé le Husky. 
> 
> Pour la femelle, je l'ai adoptée chez des particuliers qui m'ont dit qu'elle était croisée Setter Gordon & Border Collie.
> Elle a bien le poils du Setter sans aucun doute et la morphologie et la taille, mais elle n'a pas la couleur du Setter Gordon donc je sais pas pourquoi ils m'ont dit ça.
> Par contre je ne vois pas de Border Collie (mise à part la couleur mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose), qu'est ce qui vous fait pensez cela ?


Pour la femelle, j'ai dit border collie car elle en a un peu l'allure, les poils courts et le corps musclé et aussi car le border est une race assez courante (comme le labrador, le berger allemand ...) donc il y a plus de chance que ce soit cette race que d'autres moins connues.

----------


## lili2000

Bubul :

On voit déjà mieux mais dur dur !!!
je garderai le beauceron avec un peu de labrador ou border car il a un corps assez fin pour un beauceron.
Si elle n'a qu'un an, elle va peut-être encore s'éclater au niveau du corps ?

Caro 180489
1er : york x cairn terrier ?
2ème (diane) : fox x shih-tsu ? difficile avec le toilettage
3ème (zoé) : sacré mélange : il y a peut-être du Jack russel avec une race ayant les poils plus longs ????

----------


## Yvomelie

Alors moi Diane suis d'ac avec lili2000 fox/shih tzu 
Elliott j'aurais plutôt dis york teckel ( poil dur ) 
et Zoé du chihuahua avec un plus gros toutou ?

----------


## Valkane

demain il faut que j'emmène le nouveau a l'identification.


d'après vous je met quoi en races ????? car c'est la 1ère fois que je sèche


2 incisives du bas sont tombées avec début de remplacement par les définitives du coup ont disait 9 semaines mais a mon avis il a au moins 3 mois, il fait 7 kg, il a pour l'instant un articulé en ciseau








profil :





face

----------


## rené la taupe

berger australien ou border collie

----------


## Poupoune 73

la couleur peut vaguement rappeler le saint bernard?

----------


## caro180489

yvomelie bien pour eliott ! le veto nous a aussi dit york/teckel  ::  j'avais aussi pensé au cairn mais aussi, au basset fauve de Bretagne !http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=basset...1t:429,r:6,s:0 mais plus petit bien sur 

pour zoé croisé chichi je ne pense pas elle fait quand même 11 kilos, elle m'a toujours fait pensé à un petit border lol 

pour diane oui ça pourrait être ça, je me suis toujours posé la question avec quoi elle était croisée

----------


## Yvomelie

Alors moi je vois aussi du berger australien ! En effet les couleurs rappellent du saint Bernard mais il serait pas aussi petit si ??? quoique.......

----------


## Yvomelie

oui caro mais après malheureusement il y a des cons partout elle peut très bien être chihuahua border.... j'ai bien déjà vu une bichon croisée BA ou encore un teckel/beauceron.....

----------


## teka

Valkane, j'aurais dit berger australien

----------


## caro180489

> oui caro mais après malheureusement il y a des cons partout elle peut très bien être chihuahua border.... j'ai bien déjà vu une bichon croisée BA ou encore un teckel/beauceron.....


ah ouais quand même....sacré mélange ! les gens ne réfléchissent vrmt pas ! (
bon pour ma zoé, j'espere pas quand m)

----------


## Yvomelie

Oui pour la bichonne/BA c'est une dame qui s'éclatait à faire reproduire sa petite bichonne avec son berger allemand.... Elle donnait les chiots à la sortie de l'école... J'espère qu'elle a arrêté... Car apparemment elle enchainait portée sur portée... pauvre chienne.... ( Pour l'histoire évidemment je n'ai pas assisté à ce scandale, c'est la proprio qui abandonnait sa bichonne/BA car elle ne s'entendait pas avec sa chienne, et elle me dit genre mais vous vous rendez compte, c'est grave quand même... En même temps comme je lui ai dit les gens comme elle ne prendrait pas les chiots, elle n'en ferait plus.... ) une photo de la petite Enola  :

----------


## lili2000

Pour Valkane :
Moi aussi, je pense berger australien x border mais surement autre chose aussi ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

> d'après vous je met quoi en races


Tu peux mettre croisé berger, tu te mouilles pas trop et c'est très probablement vrai.
Par contre y' pas que du berger, pour moi également du molossoide (tete pas triangulaire). Perso j'y verrais bien de l'am staff, tiens.

----------


## Naloune

Je suis assez d'accord avec MuzaRègne pour Garruk, après avoir vu moults photos j'aurais dis boxer/border ou berger australien, boxer/colley, enfin quelque chose comme ça, mais peut être staff oui, là c'est plus le corps un peu court qui me fait dire ça.
Sinon, mon dieu ce qu'il est chou (et tu es faible  :: ).

----------


## blush

Aller une colle ! lol 
Un  chiot recupéré ce week end. 
Moi je disais borderXberger peut etre du husky.

Il fait 7kg pour trois mois et demi 4mois... 







merci

----------


## yannn

Grandes oreilles ==> husky, berger allemand, quelque chose dans ce style, du border aussi comme tu dis, sa tête a du blanc avec des petites tâches noires, enfin dur, remets le adulte après xD.

Tiens je relance mon chien, il y aura des nouveaux avis =) :







Merci d'avance

----------


## Poupoune 73

oh blush, des grandes oreilles de fennec comme je les aime  :: 
hs: tu as déjà rencontré sacha en vrai?

----------


## Saff

blush, je dirai husky X BA (il est à croquer d'ailleurs :: )

Et yannn, j'ai pas suivi ce qu'on t'a déjà proposé en croisement mais je dirai qu'il très probablement du flat coat, peut-être avec du border pour la carrure, un peu basse et longue.

Quoiqu'en fait, même pas croisé border, ça a un peu cette carrure-là le flat coat aussi :
http://www.dogsindepth.com/sporting_...ever_black.jpg

----------


## blush

> oh blush, des grandes oreilles de fennec comme je les aime 
> hs: tu as déjà rencontré sacha en vrai?



Il est a adopter !! ^^ On fais le chemin inverse ??? ^^ lol

Oui je l'ai rencontré ce week end !! Elle aime pas mon chien mdr ! Le " loup " je pense qu'il est trop grand pour elle, parce qu'elle a trés bien suporté spirit, et une autre chienne qui était la, une bouldogue anglaise. 
Au mien elle lui montre les dents  ::  Du coup lui il aboit dessus " maisss euh jai rien fais !! aime moi !!! " 

Sinon elle ma desuite grimpé dessus ! genre " haaaa toi je t"ai pas encore rencontré ! " elle est trop top !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## blush

Et pour le pti fennec, vous en pensez quoi de border X malinois? lol 

depuis quil a des sorties il veut plus rentrer lol !! il adore le dehors ! 

Yann, je dirais golden croisé border ton tiens !

----------


## lili2000

> Aller une colle ! lol 
> Un  chiot recupéré ce week end. 
> Moi je disais borderXberger peut etre du husky.
> 
> Il fait 7kg pour trois mois et demi 4mois... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui malinois x border !
mais peut-être aussi podengo ?
un beau fennec comme dit Yéti et Poupoune

----------


## blush

Podenco ... non pense pas... 

Enfin cest un jolie fennec croisé porte et fenetre hihi !!

----------


## Naloune

Blush si t'avais pas montrée ses pattes, j'aurais dit croisé Corgi, y'a peut être de ça remarque mais je crois pas que ce soit un chien si courant, disons corgi/border.

----------


## blush

Ouai mdr jy avais pensé! Mais a la base je pense qu'il n'y a pas que deux croisements, que les parents etaient deja des croisés... lol

----------


## Peachcats

Saltrarina arrive dimanche chez moi, elle est surement croisé de chez croisé, mais croisé quoi ? J'ai aucune idée de qu'elles races elle ressemble  :: 

Pas plus de photo pour le moment, si pas d'idée j'en ferais des qu'elle sera là . 

Elle a presque un an et fait 7/8 kilos. Donc taille adulte.

Une vidéo ici : 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...e-7-kg-Espagne

----------


## lili2000

epagneul breton croisée chihuahua ?
C'est vrai qu'une photo de profil aiderait

----------


## Peachcats

> epagneul breton croisée chihuahua ?
> C'est vrai qu'une photo de profil aiderait


Pour la mienne ?  :: 

Chihuahua je veux bien (quoi qu'elle fait 8 kilos c'est un gros chihuahua) mais épagneul breton je sais pas.... Le museau long et les oreilles comme ça on dirait ma chienne (type jack russell) mais elle a pas le corps ni les poils.

----------


## lili2000

je disais épagneul surtout pour la couleur et le poil et un peu les oreilles.
Je n'avais pas regardé la vidéo.
je confirme le chihuahua même s'il est bien mélangé bien sûr. Du ratier genre jack : pourquoi pas ?

----------


## blush

epagneul papillon ?

----------


## Peachcats

Voilà plus de photo de Nina, elle fait enfaite 6,6 kilos. Elle a des touffes de poils derrière les pattes arrières et derrière les oreilles,elle a une grande queue touffue.

----------


## Saff

Niveau pilosité et proportions du corps (en modèle réduit bien évidemment) elle fait très golden. Même les oreilles sont très typées. Moi qui ne suis pas une grande fan des petits chiens, je la trouve très mignonne. ::

----------


## Delphine05

Voici Asutuce ont croit qu'elle est Golden Croisée Boxer qu'en pensez vous? Elle à la couleur du golden, le poil aussi la machoire du Boxer...

----------


## Saff

ou labradorXboxer ? vu la couleur et la longueur du poil c'est possible aussi...

----------


## chupachup

pour Nina epagneul sûre.
Pour la ptite aux oreilles de fennec j'aurai dit corgi avec peut etre border ?
pour le chiot de valkane jaurai aussi dit boxer mais croisé avec quoi ???
et pour le dernier boxer cest clair lol et après l'autre race ça peut etre nimporte laquelle

----------


## Numaaa

> Voilà plus de photo de Nina, elle fait enfaite 6,6 kilos. Elle a des touffes de poils derrière les pattes arrières et derrière les oreilles,elle a une grande queue touffue.


On dirait mon mien  :: 
En plus touffue ^^

----------


## Poska

Que pensez vous de cette nénète? (elle est un peu obèse...)

----------


## Houitie

bouvier bernois

----------


## mathikev

setter gordon croisé berger australien ou alors rott berger australien après tout dépend du gabarit (hors sur poids)

----------


## lili2000

Je dirais qu'il y a du bouvier bernois + ? (rott ?, berger ?, hovawart ?)

----------


## Peachcats

Moi j'aurais du bouvier bernois/sertter gordon ou peut être avec du golden retriver

----------


## missvero

je dirai bouvier bernois et setter gordon?? ou golden par contre je vois pas du rott??

----------


## Poska

La nénète est identifiée rott x épagneul, elle a d'ailleurs la queue coupée. 
Merci pour vos avis qui rassureront sa potentielle adoptante, qui avait peur du regard des gens avec le côté rott.

----------


## Naloune

J'aurais dit rott/bouvier aussi, elle est belle, on dirait un rott avec les cheveux longs  :: 
Après moi je vois du rott mais c'est pas flagrant, le coté nounours aide pour le regard des gens.

----------


## Taysa

Rott X epagneul ca me parait possible ! 

C'est pas parcequ'elle a le poitrail blanc que bernois ya pas mal de rott avc du blanc  ::

----------


## delphine07

> La nénète est identifiée rott x épagneul, elle a d'ailleurs la queue coupée. 
> .


ma dogue du tibet aussi d'ailleurs j' aurai du lui faire couper + court pour faire mieux ma kéké  :: 


elle est super jolie cette chienne mais c'est vrai que des que tu mets un peu de poils longs et de couleur à un chien noir il passe mieux.

----------


## Poska

Oh oui elle est belle cette mémère, en plus elle a pris tout le caractère du rott alors je ne peux que craquer! D'ailleurs je doutais de la présence de rott en la voyant en photo, mais maintenant que je l'ai cotoyé je n'ai plus de doutes, elle a bien du rott.
J'espère qu'elle trouvera vite un adoptant sinon on va se battre avec ma mère pour choisir qui de nous deux la garde (elle a craqué aussi...)!

----------


## Taysa

Le rott je trouve clairement qu'il y en a ! Au niveau de la forme du tronc etc  :Smile:  

Un peu rondouillette donc un peu de sport et hop

----------


## Peachcats

> On dirait mon mien 
> En plus touffue ^^
> 
> Pièce jointe 27820


Elle lui ressemble c'est vrai ! Tu connais son croisement ? 

D'autre photo de la mienne, je reste donc sur X épagneul ? Moi je suis sûr qu'elle est croisée renard/kangourou  ::

----------


## Darby

Bonsoir,

Pourriez-vous, svp,  me dire de quel probable croisement mon petit chien est issu ?
Je ne sais pratiquement rien de lui de lui sinon qu'il vient du sud de l'Espagne.
Il est aujourd'hui âgé de 5 mois et pèse 4,5 kg.
Je vous en remercie par avance.

Voici donc plusieurs photos de lui, d'abord à environ 3 mois et aujourd'ui.

----------


## popngum

Il fait pinsher je trouve. Il est typé ratier dans tous les cas :: 


Peachcats cette tronche à bisous qu'elle a sur la dernière photo!

----------


## Numaaa

> Elle lui ressemble c'est vrai ! Tu connais son croisement ? 
> 
> D'autre photo de la mienne, je reste donc sur X épagneul ? Moi je suis sûr qu'elle est croisée renard/kangourou


Bein, ici, on dit fennec/kangourou ou renard/kangourou...
D'autant plus qu'on a failli le renommer Skippy ^^

Sinon, on m'a souvent dit "X papillon" mais je vois plus d'épagneul que de papillon, sauf la taille...
Dans le même genre j'avais vu cette puce : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ighlight=daisy

On dirait une fratrie ^^

----------


## Darby

> Il fait pinsher je trouve. Il est typé ratier dans tous les cas



Merci beaucoup pour cette première réponse popngum.
Certains m'ont dit y voir un croisement pinscher/chihuahua que faut-il en penser ?

----------


## Naloune

> C'est pas parcequ'elle a le poitrail blanc que bernois ya pas mal de rott avc du blanc


Ah ouais non rien à voir, c'est le coté petit tonneau poilu qui me fait dire ça  :: 
Pratiquement tous les croisements de bouvier bernois que j'ai rencontrée avait cette légère tendance au nounoursage.

----------


## missvero

> Bein, ici, on dit fennec/kangourou ou renard/kangourou...
> D'autant plus qu'on a failli le renommer Skippy ^^
> 
> Sinon, on m'a souvent dit "X papillon" mais je vois plus d'épagneul que de papillon, sauf la taille...
> Dans le même genre j'avais vu cette puce : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ighlight=daisy
> 
> On dirait une fratrie ^^


j'avais aussi penser au papillon surtout la 2ème photo bien que cette race fasse environ 3kgs et que là c'est pas le cas

pour darby je pense aussi croisé pincher et ratier en tout cas trop marrant avec sa petite queue et ces grandes oreilles!! ::  il doit avoir du caractère!!

----------


## delphine07

> Merci beaucoup pour cette première réponse popngum.
> Certains m'ont dit y voir un croisement pinscher/chihuahua que faut-il en penser ?


je crois pas mais pinsherX jack (donc ratier) ça ressemble bien surtout le corps, il est super mignon et à l'air d'une vraie canaille

----------


## Darby

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos réponses concernant mon petit chien.
 ::  pour Delphine : ... oulala oui ! c'est un vrai coquin ce petit chien  :: 
 ::  pour MissVero : avec de telles "feuilles de choux" il entend super bien, ça ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute  ::

----------


## missvero

> Merci à toutes et tous pour vos réponses concernant mon petit chien.
>  pour Delphine : ... oulala oui ! c'est un vrai coquin ce petit chien 
>  pour MissVero : avec de telles "feuilles de choux" il entend super bien, ça ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute


j'ai une croisée berger qui a aussi de grandes oreilles mon fils l'appelle "le gremlins"!! ::  ::

----------


## phacélie

bonjour aux expert(e)s  :: 

afin de donner plus de chances aux croisés d'être repérés grâce au nouveau système de recherche, il faut préciser le croisement  sur le formulaire...
d'où ma question du jour : 

SHAITAN, que j'ai en avatar et signature, m'a été donné comme _croisé colley_ quand j'ai fait l'annonce pour lui .
sur son topic, lili2000 me dit : il est plutôt _croisé golden retriever et berger australien_ que colley.
pendant que sur le site de la SPA, il est écrit maintenant _croisé setter_ au dessus de sa photo ... :: 





















à votre avis quel est le croisement que je dois indiquer pour donner le maximum de chances à SHAITAN ?

----------


## rené la taupe

ca cest du golden mais avec quoi colley je trouve qu il a long museau

----------


## phacélie

tu dirais golden x colley alors ?

----------


## shanty

J'suis pas experte, loin de là même. Mais je dirais également Golden x Colley ( Colley surtout pour le museau comme dit plus haut. Il est long ^^)

----------


## phacélie

merci shanty  :Smile: 
plus il y aura d'avis concordants, plus fiable ce sera  ::

----------


## Naloune

J'aurais dit éventuellement golden/épagneul, le croisement de colley souvent ça fait des chiens avec une tête plus fine et longue et il a de superbes yeux jaunes qui ne vont avec aucun des 3, donc peut être une autre race? Enfin les surprises des croisement parfois, faut pas chercher  :: 
Epagneul je dis ça pour le gabarit global mais surtout pour le coté bouche ouverte/tête de neuneu/grosse langue qui pend en fait  ::

----------


## Ptiteaude

Perso, je le vois golden retriever croisé setter anglais
Dans l'avant dernière photo, on voit bien le golden je trouve

Dans tous les cas, il à une bonne tête  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Perso, je le vois golden retriever croisé setter anglaisDans l'avant dernière photo, on voit bien le golden je trouveDans tous les cas, il à une bonne tête


Tout pareil, j'aurais dit croisé golden/setter !

----------


## lealouboy

> Tout pareil, j'aurais dit croisé golden/setter !


moi aussi je vois golden / setter  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Golden x colley pour moi, le setter est trop proche du golden (braccoïde, museau rectangulaire) pour donner ça au final.

----------


## kca

moi je dirais golden x epagneul, ou un autre dont je me souviens plus le nom ...

----------


## delphine07

et ça quel croisement ?

----------


## missvero

je dirai dogue et amstaff sur la photo de ton avatar on dirait trop ma chienne amstaff sauf qu'elle est noire et blanche sinon sur les 2 autres il y a du dogue argentin car le dogue allemand a les babines qui tombent

----------


## delphine07

amstaff sur mais pas de dogue

----------


## phacélie

je tente : un amstaff x lab ?




> J'aurais dit éventuellement golden/épagneul, le croisement de colley souvent ça fait des chiens avec une tête plus fine et longue et il a de superbes yeux jaunes qui ne vont avec aucun des 3, donc peut être une autre race? Enfin les surprises des croisement parfois, faut pas chercher 
> Epagneul je dis ça pour le gabarit global mais surtout pour le coté bouche ouverte/tête de neuneu/grosse langue qui pend en fait


merci Naloune, "le coté bouche ouverte/tête de neuneu/grosse langue qui pend" ::  c'est parce qu'il a fait chaud à Perpignan  :: 
mais c'est un grand chien pour un x épagneul je trouve :





> Perso, je le vois golden retriever croisé setter anglais
> Dans l'avant dernière photo, on voit bien le golden je trouve
> 
> Dans tous les cas, il à une bonne tête





> Tout pareil, j'aurais dit croisé golden/setter !





> moi aussi je vois golden / setter





> Golden x colley pour moi, le setter est trop proche du golden (braccoïde, museau rectangulaire) pour donner ça au final.





> moi je dirais golden x epagneul, ou un autre dont je me souviens plus le nom ...


merci pour vos avis 
(pour le refuge , possiblement  colley x setter ( ?) si j'additionne ses "identifications succesives" )
ça  donne pour l'instant :

ici, 1 personne penche pour   -golden x berger australien
     2                                  -golden x épagneul
     3                                  -golden x setter
     3                                  -golden x colley
... euh, d'autres avis pour trancher svp  ::  ?

----------


## delphine07

pour la mienne il y a un piege  ::  pas de lab non plus
pour le loulou ci dessus, je pense pas colley car le poil serait + épais (je sais qu'il existe du poil court mais c'est très rare) donc goldenX berger pour le nez long ou simplement croisé golden (pas typé)

----------


## lili2000

> et ça quel croisement ?
> Pièce jointe 34603
> 
> Pièce jointe 34604


Cane corso x amstaff ??
il faudrait le voir en entier, de profil et avoir une idée de son gabarit ...
C'est son frère (ou soeur) à coté ?

----------


## delphine07

les blagues les + courtes sont les meilleures donc ici c'est 99% d' amstaff et 1% de dard de guèpe ou d'insecte inconnu: le mélange ne fonctionnant pas, on a une tête qui double de volume et encore la photo c'est après la visite véto et son injection  :: 
tête normale: 
mélange inter espèces:

----------


## flomyspra

Et les miens, vous pensez à quel croisement? Ils viennent de Roumanie, Dolma, la brune, a une course hyper rapide et est très énergique, elle a tous les instincts du chien de chasse.

----------


## delphine07

je sais pas mais le 2ème est magnifique !

----------


## rené la taupe

Un chiot de 3mois que l'assoc' a recupere

----------


## MuzaRègne

> les blagues les + courtes sont les meilleures


 ::  ::  ::  mais pov' bête !! PAs bien de s'moquer  ::  :: 





> Un chiot de 3mois que l'assoc' a recupere


Croisé bull terrier déjà, ça saute aux yeux - avec quoi, heu, du moins costaud plutôt lupoïde, type berger croisé ou ce genre là peut être, ou ratier mais il est trop grand ...

----------


## lili2000

> les blagues les + courtes sont les meilleures donc ici c'est 99% d' amstaff et 1% de dard de guèpe ou d'insecte inconnu: le mélange ne fonctionnant pas, on a une tête qui double de volume et encore la photo c'est après la visite véto et son injection 
> tête normale: 
> mélange inter espèces:


C'est pas bien de se moque de la tête de son chien :: 
Je sentais bien la blague venir ...

----------


## lili2000

> Et les miens, vous pensez à quel croisement? Ils viennent de Roumanie, Dolma, la brune, a une course hyper rapide et est très énergique, elle a tous les instincts du chien de chasse.


le roux : épagneul x ratier ? en tout cas beau mélange ...
le 2ème : husky (pour la couleur et les yeux clairs) x jack russel ??? et pouquoi pas un chien genre beagle ??? (un mille race pures comme on dit :Big Grin: )

----------


## flomyspra

> je sais pas mais le 2ème est magnifique !



merci pour lui, il est en FA donc à l'adoption au cas où  :: , même si ça sera très dur le jour où je devrais le laisser, j'en profite pour lui faire un peu de pub, qu'il trouve une gentille famille.
Sinon, la première est très belle aussi, les photos ne rendent pas toujours, mais elle a une très belle morphologie, un super beau poil, et quand elle court, on dirait un chevreuil, par contre attention, celle-là elle est à moi, personne ne me la prendra.  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Croisé bull terrier déjà, ça saute aux yeux - avec quoi, heu, du moins costaud plutôt lupoïde, type berger croisé ou ce genre là peut être, ou ratier mais il est trop grand ...


je suis d'accord  ::

----------


## flomyspra

> le roux : épagneul x ratier ? en tout cas beau mélange ...
> le 2ème : husky (pour la couleur et les yeux clairs) x jack russel ??? et pouquoi pas un chien genre beagle ??? (un mille race pures comme on dit)


Pour la première, épagneul c'est ce qu'avait dit ma véto sans vraiment être tout à fait convaincue donc peut-être oui après tout avec du ratier, elle est très haute sur patte et court très très vite, alors je me demandais si elle n'avait pas du lévrier en elle? 

Sinon, le 2ème n'a pas les yeux clairs mais marron foncé. Pour le husky, il m'y fait vaguement pensé parfois en plus petit mais pour le beagle, en tout cas, il n'a pas le caractère car c'est un chien très calme. Il fait 15 kg et est petit, il a un corps assez rablé. C'est marrant car la première fait 19kg et est beaucoup plus grande et longue pourtant, il n'est pas gros le petit, mais les 2 ont des morphologies complètement différentes. Ils sont tous les 2 catalogués croisés berger mais ne se ressemblent pas du tout.

----------


## delphine07

> mais pov' bête !! PAs bien de s'moquer 
> 
> 
> 
> Croisé bull terrier déjà, ça saute aux yeux - avec quoi, heu, du moins costaud plutôt lupoïde, type berger croisé ou ce genre là peut être, ou ratier mais il est trop grand ...


bull c'est clair, après chien de chasse poil dur 

et je vous assure que quand j' ai vu ma nouille je me moquais pas, j' ai eu très peur car ça a été très rapide et sa langue était prise, alors je peux me détendre, elle avait qu'à pas manger un insecte  :: 




> merci pour lui, il est en FA donc à l'adoption au cas où , même si ça sera très dur le jour où je devrais le laisser, j'en profite pour lui faire un peu de pub, qu'il trouve une gentille famille.
> Sinon, la première est très belle aussi, les photos ne rendent pas toujours, mais elle a une très belle morphologie, un super beau poil, et quand elle court, on dirait un chevreuil, par contre attention, celle-là elle est à moi, personne ne me la prendra.


les 2 sont beaux mais c'est vrai que lui m' a fait flashé mais pour le " au cas où" lol je vais essayer de ne plus prendre de chiens d'un moment, ta rouquine croisée berger mais là je dirais qu'il y a un sacré mélage !

----------


## MuzaRègne

> 2 -golden x épagneul
> 3 -golden x setter
> 3 -golden x colley


Non, reste sur le colley : vu son type en tête (proportions crâne/chanfrein, stop peu marqué, museau en coin), ce n'est juste pas possible qu'il soit issu de deux braccoïdes.





ETA : et la truffe qui descend. Et les oreilles. (mes montages photo sont clickables pour agrandir)

----------


## missvero

De quel croisement d'après vous?? perso je pense qu'il y a du colley au vu du museau sur son carnet croisé berger donc ça veut pas dire grand chose

et elle?? sur son carnet croisée berger donc là non plus ça veut pas dire grand chose

----------


## lili2000

Berger allemand pour les deux + colley pour le premier
                                             + chien nordique (akita ?) pour le 2ème

----------


## caa

MISSVERO, berger allemand x colley pour le premier

----------


## phacélie

> pour le loulou ci dessus, je pense pas colley car le poil serait + épais (je sais qu'il existe du poil court mais c'est très rare) donc goldenX berger pour le nez long ou simplement croisé golden (pas typé)


merci delphine pour ta réponse
je ne sais pas ce qui est récessif ou dominant en ce qui concerne la longueur des poils ( ou tout le reste d'ailleurs) :: 
x golden, ça ne suffit pas, puisqu'il s'agit de préciser le croisement
alors golden x berger ?  bon, encore un autre choix ... :: 



> Non, reste sur le colley : vu son type en tête (proportions crâne/chanfrein, stop peu marqué, museau en coin), ce n'est juste pas possible qu'il soit issu de deux braccoïdes.
> 
> Pièce jointe 34637
> 
> Pièce jointe 34638
> 
> ETA : et la truffe qui descend. Et les oreilles. (mes montages photo sont clickables pour agrandir)


merci pour ton avis documenté MuzaRègne avec lequel je suis plutôt d'accord ( bien que je visualisais  plutôt à un setter irlandais en l' occurence ... mais pas cap de faire un montage photo  ::  )


mais pour les yeux, quelles races ont des yeux clairs comme les siens ?
à part le podenco  (qui a d'ailleurs aussi un profil fin comme celui du colley) ?

----------


## lili2000

le berger australien peut avoir les yeux clairs : 

mais il y a certainement plus que 2 races ...

----------


## missvero

> Berger allemand pour les deux + colley pour le premier
>                                              + chien nordique (akita ?) pour le 2ème


c'est ce que je pensais cela dit akita j'y ai pas penser pour Anska mais c'est vrai que son port de queue peut y faire penser ce qui est bizarre c'est que Anska la 2ème a le double ergot et Kayla je pensais aussi au colley vu le museau

----------


## MuzaRègne

Les yeux jaunes c'est un gène recessif qui peut se "planquer" n'importe où  :Big Grin:  .  Chez la plupart des races ce n'est pas "désirable" du coup on essaie de l'éliminer par la sélection mais ça peut ressortir quand même, surtout sur des sujets issus d'un élevage "de production" (= pas de sélection).

----------


## phacélie

> Les yeux jaunes c'est un gène recessif qui peut se "planquer" n'importe où  .  Chez la plupart des races ce n'est pas "désirable" du coup on essaie de l'éliminer par la sélection mais ça peut ressortir quand même, surtout sur des sujets issus d'un élevage "de production" (= pas de sélection).


ah, merci pour cet éclaircissement  :: 
( euh, pas désirable ?  ::  ...mais n'importe quoi, c'est très beau pourtant ! )

sinon, j'envisageais la possibilité qu'il ait du podenco en lui, à cause de la proximité géographique de l'Espagne ::

----------


## missvero

en effet il ressemble au podenco quant aux yeux jaunes Kayla les a aussi c'est la 1ère photo sur mon post un peu plus haut et ce serait une croisée berger et colley

----------


## PAPOUNET

Bonjour,
Je vous présente ma toutoune qui je pense a du papillon, mais elle est beaucoup plus trapue, et je me demandais quel était le croisement ?????



Merci !!!

----------


## lili2000

papillon x jack russel (pour la tête) avec un peu de bichon ??? (car trapu + le poil à l'ail assez dense et un peu frisé ?)
Vous avez besoin de lui couper les poils ou ils restent courts ?

----------


## PAPOUNET

là sur la photo, elle avait les poils raccourcis, elle les a un peu plus longs naturellement, on va dire comme un cocker ...
Pour le jack, crois pas non ...

----------


## missvero

moins rondouillarde on pourrait penser à un chihuahua mais là vu le gabarit non par contre du papillon oui mais croisée autre chose car le papillon fait 3 kgs tout mouillé j'en ai eu une pas de jack non plus de l'épagneul?, bon le nom du papillon est épagneul papillon

----------


## PAPOUNET

Ceci dit, on le voit pas trop sur la photo, mais elle a les yeux un peu globuleux, moins mais un peu comme les bull ou les carlins. Pourtant, elle n'en a pas le physique ...

----------


## Peachcats

Moi j'aurais dit jack russell/bichon

----------


## lili2000

> Ceci dit, on le voit pas trop sur la photo, mais elle a les yeux un peu globuleux, moins mais un peu comme les bull ou les carlins. Pourtant, elle n'en a pas le physique ...


les chihuahuas ont les yeux un peu globuleux aussi.
Il en a un peu la tête aussi (mais pas le gabarit)

----------


## PAPOUNET

Alors CHIHUAHUA / PAPILLON (épagneul) ???

Pourtant elle est courte sur pattes, ceux là sont plutôt haut sur pattes ...
Un vrai casse tête ...

----------


## missvero

le papillon n'est pas si haut que ça mais moi aussi j'aurai dit chihuahua papillon et peut etre autre chose vu le gabarit car les 2 races sont pas bien grosses

----------


## PAPOUNET

J'ai vu hier soir une photo de l'épagneul tibétain, et elle en a la morphologie (pattes courtes, petit boudin), les yeux et le long poil ....



et voilà le papillon



et re voilà la mienne 


Qu'en pensez vous ???? le poil, la morphologie les yeux du tibétain et la couleur les oreilles et le museau du papillon ... non ???

----------


## aniechka

Bonjour, 

J'ai adopté un chien il y a un moi:


Et mon p'tit ange qui n'est plus là. Elle est croisée berger allemand c'est sur, sa mère en était une.

----------


## missvero

pour le 1er je dirai pointer croisé lab??
le 2ème berger mais croisée quoi?? car court sur patte corgie peut etre??

----------


## chupachup

Sachez quand même que ya complètement rien de sûr hein, le physique fait penser à, mais la plupart du temps on est complètement à côté de la plaque !
Le chien qui ressemble à un golden, ça se trouve les 2 parents sont typés goldens et cest donc un golden mal foutu, et ça se trouve c'est un retriever/chasse ou complètement autre chose qui a donné ce type de chien.

Pour aniechka, ton croisé BA ressemble vraiment à un chien pur race qui est le berger finnois de laponie 



Donc un chien croisé peut ressembler à un chien de race et vice versa.
Tous les chiens avec le dos noir et les pattes feux sont dit "croisé BA" alors que pour la majorité ya aucun BA dans les gènes.
C'est le croisement de croisement de croisement qui donne cette couleur de base, mais pas de BA.

----------


## popngum

Le premiercomme Missvero je verrai bien un type braque ou pointer (un peu plus rare ces derniers quand même)/labrador.

----------


## lili2000

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai adopté un chien il y a un moi:
> 
> 
> Et mon p'tit ange qui n'est plus là. Elle est croisée berger allemand c'est sur, sa mère en était une.


1er je dirais aussi labrador x braque
2ème : dur dur, il peut y avoir beaucoup de choses : mais c'est vrai que le résultat est proche du berger de Laponie  :: 


çà me fait penser à mon 2ème chien, adopté à la SPA à 4-5 ans et qui ressemblait comme deux gouttes d'eaux à une race très rare à l'époque (elle était née en 1995) mais peu de chance qu'elle soit de pure race car elle n'était pas tatouée.

----------


## aniechka

c'est vrai que je ne connaissais pas le berger de Laponie mais elle lui ressemblais beaucoup. J'étais était étonné ^^
Elle était aussi née en 1995

----------


## Naloune

Labrador/Pointer aussi et pour ta chienne j'aurais dit Berger/Nordique.
Lili2000 ton chien est magnifique!

----------


## lili2000

> Labrador/Pointer aussi et pour ta chienne j'aurais dit Berger/Nordique.
> Lili2000 ton chien est magnifique!


merci !
elle est décédée à 16 ans (elle avait été abandonnée 2 fois) c'était un amour  ::

----------


## phacélie

> Sachez quand même que ya complètement rien de sûr hein, le physique fait penser à, mais la plupart du temps on est complètement à côté de la plaque !
> Le chien qui ressemble à un golden, ça se trouve les 2 parents sont typés goldens et cest donc un golden mal foutu, et ça se trouve c'est un retriever/chasse ou complètement autre chose qui a donné ce type de chien.
> 
> 
> Donc un chien croisé peut ressembler à un chien de race et vice versa.
> Tous les chiens avec le dos noir et les pattes feux sont dit "croisé BA" alors que pour la majorité ya aucun BA dans les gènes.
> C'est le croisement de croisement de croisement qui donne cette couleur de base, mais pas de BA.


"un golden mal foutu" ::  ... merci pour lui, c'est gentil tout plein chupachup !

on peut être à côté de la plaque ( en l'occurence, ça sert juste à renseigner le formulaire d'adoption sur rescue, ça n'a pas de valeur officielle )mais comment le sais-tu que c'est le cas pour la majorité ?

----------


## mimi4956

Bonjour, j'ai adoptée ma petit Kaya il y a 2 mois. Maintenant elle a presque 6 mois. 
Vous pensez quel est de quel race et croisé quoi?
 
Sont ancien maître nous a dis Sharpei croisé boxer.
Mais nous n'avons vraiment pas l'impression!
Votre avis nous intéresse beaucoup!

----------


## cacy

je dirais labrador x sharpei   (il a le museau du sharpei)
après je trouve aussi qu'elle a un corps musclé type molosse

----------


## mimi4956

Merci pour ton avis. Je ne sais vraiment pas quel croisement elle a!
C'est ennuyeux. 
Merci c'est vrai qu'elle est belle ma pitchoune  ::

----------


## Taysa

En meme temps cacy le shar-pei est un molosse et ils sont tres musclés  ::  

Shar-pei X labrador aussi sans hesitation !

----------


## cacy

> En meme temps cacy le shar-pei est un molosse et ils sont tres musclés  
> 
> Shar-pei X labrador aussi sans hesitation !


me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire :
tête de sharpei, mais corps de labrador et en même temps corps de molosse 

donc ça correspondrais bien au croisement sharpei x labrador  ::

----------


## mimi4956

Merci a tous. 
Mon véto ma dis qu'elle ferrais entre 15 et 20 kilos et qu'elle grandira qu'un tous petit peu.
Pensez-vous que sa peu corresponde? ( a un sharpei croisé labrador)

----------


## xias

Moi je dirai Sharpei croisé Thai rigdeback 
Une amie à moi avait la même .. même couleur même morphologie !

----------


## missvero

> Merci a tous. 
> Mon véto ma dis qu'elle ferrais entre 15 et 20 kilos et qu'elle grandira qu'un tous petit peu.
> Pensez-vous que sa peu corresponde? ( a un sharpei croisé labrador)


tu as fait ce que je t'ai dit !! ::  j'ai pas le meme pseudo
sur la dernière photo on voit nettement du sharpei sur les photos de l'autre site je l'ai pas vu d'ou mon doute
et pareil j'aurai dis croisé lab 
pour le poids les croisés on ne sait jamais car si ça se trouve il y a une autre race car la sharpei fais entre 20 et 25kgs et le lab c'est plus près de 30kgs voir 35 kgs

----------


## missvero

> Moi je dirai Sharpei croisé Thai rigdeback 
> Une amie à moi avait la même .. même couleur même morphologie !


je ne connaissais pas la race mais c'est vrai que ça ressemble y compris le port de queue

----------


## lili2000

Moi aussi, shar-pei sans hésitation + ??
labrador : je ne vois pas trop (pas le gabarit, pas le poil (il a l'air d'être ras ici))
le thaï ridgeback ? : il est très rare et a une crète sur le dos donc peu probable (mais c'est vrai qu'il a un peu son corps et le poil)

Vous avez vu les parents ?

il faudrait le revoir adulte ...

----------


## mimi4956

> Moi je dirai Sharpei croisé Thai rigdeback 
> Une amie à moi avait la même .. même couleur même morphologie !


C'est vrai que sa lui ressemble énormément!!!
Le corps et la gueule c'est exactement sa mais alors exactement. 
Le même gabarie, les muscles et la gueule c'est bleffant!!!
Et les oreilles de Shar pei.

----------


## mimi4956

> tu as fait ce que je t'ai dit !! j'ai pas le meme pseudo
> sur la dernière photo on voit nettement du sharpei sur les photos de l'autre site je l'ai pas vu d'ou mon doute
> et pareil j'aurai dis croisé lab 
> pour le poids les croisés on ne sait jamais car si ça se trouve il y a une autre race car la sharpei fais entre 20 et 25kgs et le lab c'est plus près de 30kgs voir 35 kgs


Oui c'est trop bien ce forum!!! Merci beaucoup a toi!!!
Comme je tes dis tout a l'heur le véto nous a dis entre 15 et 20 kilos.
Je viens de la pesée elle fait déjà 15 kilos 400.
Sa veut donc dire qu'elle ferra plus de 20 kilos?
Il y a t-il une solution pour que je sois sur de sa race et sont croisement?

----------


## mimi4956

> Moi aussi, shar-pei sans hésitation + ??
> labrador : je ne vois pas trop (pas le gabarit, pas le poil (il a l'air d'être ras ici))
> le thaï ridgeback ? : il est très rare et a une crète sur le dos donc peu probable (mais c'est vrai qu'il a un peu son corps et le poil)
> 
> Vous avez vu les parents ?
> 
> il faudrait le revoir adulte ...


Quand un chien a le poil qui s'hérisse c'est sur tous le corps?
Car Kaya elle justement sa fait comme une longue crête fine sur le dos!!!
Non je n'est pas vue c'est parent car je les adoptée a un particulier qui n'étais pas le premier propriétaire.
La pauvre Kaya a vadrouillé mais maintenant terminé je la lâcherais pas moi.  ::

----------


## cacy

le thai ridgeback a le poil qui se hérisse comme une crête sur le dos :

http://theses.vet-alfort.fr/Th_multi...dorsale.1b.JPG

----------


## mimi4956

> le thai ridgeback a le poil qui se hérisse comme une crête sur le dos :
> 
> http://theses.vet-alfort.fr/Th_multi...dorsale.1b.JPG


Oui je sais pour les poils qui s'hérisse dans le dos. Mais si elle est croisée shaprei c'est possible qu'elle n'en est pas? 
Elle a exactement le même corps. Il y a juste les oreilles qui sont différente et la gueule.
Mais la gueule a comme même un sacré air.

----------


## Naloune

Oui bien hérissé sur la plupart des chiens à poils courts, c'est du cou à la queue et encore mon chien à le début de la queue qui se hérisse aussi. Mais pas en permanence par contre alors que les ridgeback oui, je crois. Par contre c'est super rare comme chien, mais c'est vrai que ta chienne y ressemble. Ceci dit un shar-pei sans plis, je pense que la forme du corps est relativement la même.

----------


## caci

j'en ai déjà vu en vrai et ils n'ont pas constamment les poils hérissés

----------


## mimi4956

> j'en ai déjà vu en vrai et ils n'ont pas constamment les poils hérissés


Merci de ta réponse. Ma chienne c'est très très rare que sa lui fasse.
Mais de toute façon je pense que les croisés n'on pas forcement la crète.
Je voulais en savoir plus avec leurs anciens propriétaires mais c'est sûr il ne me répondrons pas.
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solutions pour savoir de quel race et croisement elle a exactement.

----------


## phacélie

bonsoir, 

à votre avis le bel OSCAR est issu de quel croisement ?
(pour info ses maîtres on dit  : "labrador multicolore"... est-ce que ça existe ? en tous cas, c'est joli, non ?  :: )
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...21#post1069921

----------


## Taysa

> j'en ai déjà vu en vrai et ils n'ont pas constamment les poils hérissés


Si tu parles du thai il doit toujours avoir la crete et ceux que je connais meme chiots l'ont.

----------


## Noemie-

> En meme temps cacy le shar-pei est un molosse et ils sont tres musclés  
> 
> Shar-pei X labrador aussi sans hesitation !



On a exactement le même à la clinique véto où je bosse, c'est son clone, assez impressionnant d'ailleurs, et il est croisé shar pei lab !


Concernant la crête des ridgeback, ce ne sont pas des poils hérissés mais des poils implantés dans l'autre sens, donc la crête ne peut jamais disparaitre en gros !!

----------


## lili2000

> bonsoir, 
> 
> à votre avis le bel OSCAR est issu de quel croisement ?
> (pour info ses maîtres on dit  : "labrador multicolore"... est-ce que ça existe ? en tous cas, c'est joli, non ? )
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...21#post1069921


Dur dur !! : croisé berger ( berger de Caucase (ou Anatolie) + ???)
Peut-être un peu de Labrador mais que la tête alors ...
D'autres vont peut-être avoir des idées plus précises ?

----------


## caci

TAYSA et NOEMIE, j'en vois souvent et je peux affirmer qu'ils n'ont pas tout le temps la crete, ou alors elle n'ai pas tout le temps bien droite

----------


## Noemie-

Mais c'est obligé qu'ils aient une crête puisque le poil est implanté dans le sens contraire, je vois pas comment ils peuvent la faire disparaitre !!! 

Ils naissent ainsi et la crête ne disparait pas, c'est techniquement impossible  :Confused:

----------


## caci

pourtant j'en ai vu, sans la crête et des pures races vu que c'est une éleveuse
enfin bref, on va pas discuter de ça pendant 1h ...

----------


## mimi4956

> On a exactement le même à la clinique véto où je bosse, c'est son clone, assez impressionnant d'ailleurs, et il est croisé shar pei lab !
> 
> 
> Concernant la crête des ridgeback, ce ne sont pas des poils hérissés mais des poils implantés dans l'autre sens, donc la crête ne peut jamais disparaitre en gros !!


Impressionnant comment sa? Il a quel age? Quel taille et poids fait-il a peu près? Car je ne sais pas du tout la morphologie quel va avoir!! 
Merci a toi.

----------


## Noemie-

C'est un mâle, il doit avoir 2 ans, je regarderais le poids sur le dossier mais il n'est pas très grand ni costaud ! 

C'est impressionnant niveau ressemblance en fait, on a peu de croisé shar pei mais quand il y en a on reconnait bien c'est rigolo.

----------


## lili2000

Personne n'a d'idées pour Oscar ?

----------


## mimi4956

> C'est un mâle, il doit avoir 2 ans, je regarderais le poids sur le dossier mais il n'est pas très grand ni costaud ! 
> 
> C'est impressionnant niveau ressemblance en fait, on a peu de croisé shar pei mais quand il y en a on reconnait bien c'est rigolo.


Merci beaucoup pour vos info. Je serais ravie de savoir sont poids et sa taille. Encore merci beaucoup a vous.

----------


## caci

> Personne n'a d'idées pour Oscar ?


une race me vient en tete mais impossible de me souvenir du nom  ::

----------


## phacélie

> Dur dur !! : croisé berger ( berger de Caucase (ou Anatolie) + ???)
> Peut-être un peu de Labrador mais que la tête alors ...
> D'autres vont peut-être avoir des idées plus précises ?





> Personne n'a d'idées pour Oscar ?





> une race me vient en tete mais impossible de me souvenir du nom


merci lili et caci ( le nom ne t'est pas revenu ?)  :Smile: 
quelqu'un aurait une autre idée ?

----------


## Houitie

Et Hestia vous en dites quoi? Elle fait 20kg tout juste en poids de forme (elle en faisait à peine 16 quand je l'ai récupérée)
Quand je l'ai récupérée



Maintenant

----------


## missvero

rien a voir entre les 2 photos on dirait meme que c'est pas le meme chien

je dirai croisé beauceron et berger??

----------


## Noemie-

> Merci beaucoup pour vos info. Je serais ravie de savoir sont poids et sa taille. Encore merci beaucoup a vous.


Il est de 2008 et pèse 21kg. Niveau taille je pense un choullle plus haut que le shar pei mais pas beaucoup + !

----------


## Houitie

je donnerai la suposée réponse quand plusieurs auront donnés leur avis. Il y a deux mois environ entre les deux photos.

----------


## lili2000

> je donnerai la suposée réponse quand plusieurs auront donnés leur avis. Il y a deux mois environ entre les deux photos.


Beauceron x rott ?? + BA ?

elle a quel âge ?

d'autres photos ?

----------


## Houitie

ELle aura deux ans le mois prochain.

----------


## Naloune

J'aurais dit un peu de staff pour la forme du crâne et du berger genre staff/beauceron/border?

----------


## caci

> je donnerai la suposée réponse quand plusieurs auront donnés leur avis. *Il y a deux mois environ entre les deux photos.*


 :: 

je dirais croisé beauceron (ou rott) mais je ne sais pas avec quoi

----------


## caci

> merci lili et caci ( le nom ne t'est pas revenu ?)


non toujours pas, je réfléchis je réfléchis  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Sur la première je vois aussi du staff houitie, avec du beauceron

----------


## mimi4956

> Il est de 2008 et pèse 21kg. Niveau taille je pense un choullle plus haut que le shar pei mais pas beaucoup + !


Merci mille fois pour l'info Noemie. Sa m'aide grandement!!! J'en sais un peu plus même si les chiens non pas la même croissance c'est déjà sa. Encore merci a toi.

----------


## Houitie

Croisée Berger/Beauceron... mais en fait elle est beaucoup plus petite. 
La véto voyait du rott la semaine derniere lors du vaccin contre la rage. Bref, personne ne sait en fait.

----------


## Taysa

beauceron ptet du staff au vu des 1eres photos mais pas des dernieres.

----------


## Peachcats

Ma chienne jack russell c'est sûr, mais quand je vois  un vrai jack russell à côté d'elle, elle ressemble à un chiot de 3 mois  ... 

Elle est toute petite et fait 4,7 kilos elle est lourde, mais très très fine et très musclé pas un poils de graisse ! A 2 mois elle faisait 1,4 kilos.

Croisé avec un petit chien, chihuahua, pincher nain  ? mais elle ressemble à aucun de ces chiens ...

----------


## lili2000

Pour moi quasi 100 % jack russel (peut-être un peu de lévrier (genre levrette d'Italie) car elle est assez fine.

----------


## Noemie-

On voit de tout maintenant en jack russel, c'est possible que ce soit un 100% !

----------


## popngum

Oui type jack russel pour moi aussi.

C'est vrai qu'avec la grande mode du jack le standard a un peu explosé.

----------


## Zénitude

Bonsoir, Tornade a 9 ans de box et se trouve au refuge des Bérauds à Romans. Je me demandais si vous pouviez m'éclairer sur son croisement ?  ::  http://  Tornade a un post sur Rescue

AUSSI, Tornade est blanche avec des taches de rousseur !!!!!!!

----------


## missvero

je trouve qu'elle a du staff et peut etre lab??

----------


## caci

j'aurais dit labrador x dogue argentin

----------


## lili2000

> j'aurais dit labrador x dogue argentin


idem pour moi

----------


## Zénitude

C'est vrai, je n'avais pas pensé au labrador, et elle a bien du corps du labrador ... ::

----------


## phacélie

> bonsoir, 
> 
> à votre avis le bel OSCAR est issu de quel croisement ?
> (pour info ses maîtres on dit  : "labrador multicolore"... est-ce que ça existe ? en tous cas, c'est joli, non ? )
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...21#post1069921


up,  :: un peu d'aide siouplé pour pouvoir renseigner au mieux le formulaire d'adoption d'OSCAR  !

----------


## jenny02

Et ma chienne : 3 ans / 23 kg poids de forme / 50 cm au garrot :

----------


## missvero

> Et ma chienne : 3 ans / 23 kg poids de forme / 50 cm au garrot :


beauceron croisé berger??

----------


## jenny02

Perso j'en ai aucune idée, je l'ai récupéré a 1 mois 1/2 chez un connard qui voulait la noyé... C'était la derniere qui restait... J'ai vu soit disant les parents une croisée lab et un golden... Les autres bébés ressemblaient à des petits lab, elle était la seule différente...

----------


## lili2000

Labrador x beauceron ?

Il a pu y avoir deux pères sur la même portée ou alors il y a un ancêtre qui "est ressorti" sur ce chien !

C'est les mystères de la génétique ...

----------


## caci

JENNY02, je dirais beauceron x berger allemand

----------


## Naloune

Phacélie c'est un grand chien? Le coté panaché et le poil j'aurais dit un petit fond de St Bernard (ou de patou), la coloration de la tête me fait penser à certains croisements de bouvier bernois, et pour le gabarit général, le coté bringué et quelque chose dans la forme de tête, j'aurais dit dogo. Et peut être un peu de berger pour affiner le tout, ou du labrador mais je sais pas si ça affine, le labrador  ::  
Un mix quoi  ::

----------


## nadybool

> up, un peu d'aide siouplé pour pouvoir renseigner au mieux le formulaire d'adoption d'OSCAR  !



Je dirais Berger X Labrador...

Quand a tronade je dirais également Dogue argentin X Labrador...

----------


## Taysa

Tornade staff X lab elle a le port d oreilles en rose, les yeux etc pour moi y'a du staff il me fais penser a mon vieux athos meme croisement trait pour trait  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

> Phacélie c'est un grand chien? Le coté panaché et le poil j'aurais dit un petit fond de St Bernard (ou de patou), la coloration de la tête me fait penser à certains croisements de bouvier bernois, et pour le gabarit général, le coté bringué et quelque chose dans la forme de tête, j'aurais dit dogo. Et peut être un peu de berger pour affiner le tout, ou du labrador mais je sais pas si ça affine, le labrador  
> Un mix quoi


merci Naloune pour ta réponse  :: 
je ne l'ai jamais vu en vrai, Oscar ... il est dit "de taille moyenne" dans le formulaire et "costaud" dans le texte   :: 
donc : St bernard(ou montagne des pyrénées )bouvier bernois x dogo x berger x labrador ...? 
pfiou ... pas simple pour remplir le formulaire d'adoption :: 





> Je dirais Berger X Labrador...


merci nadybool, mais berger ça ne suffit pas ( au formulaire de rescue, j'entends ), il faut une race ...

...quelqu'un d'autre pourrait aider à trancher svp ?  ::

----------


## missvero

vu le poil et le port de queue je trouve qu'il a un peu du berger d'anatolie (qui peut avoir plusieurs couleurs par contre il a pas le museau noir) pour le reste lab ???

----------


## popngum

Si on devait vraiment mettre un type, je pensais aussi à du berger d'anatolie voir du montagne des pyrénnées.

Un berger un peu "costaud" en fait.

----------


## Zénitude

> Tornade staff X lab elle a le port d oreilles en rose, les yeux etc pour moi y'a du staff il me fais penser a mon vieux athos meme croisement trait pour trait


 Ton vieil Athos ne veut pas une petite soeur  ::  ? En plus, elle est de la Drôme, comme toi  ::

----------


## Barfi

Selon vous, de quelle race est-il ? 
Il a été trouvé dans la rue, donc personne ne sait vraiment d'ou il vient...

----------


## missvero

il a du pointer sans hésiter mais croiser quoi??

----------


## Barfi

Il a été identifié comme labrador croisé braque d'auvergne... 
Mais il a un pu du border collie aussi... 

Ce chien est un mystere ... lol

----------


## Taysa

> Ton vieil Athos ne veut pas une petite soeur  ? En plus, elle est de la Drôme, comme toi


J'etais juste FA pour Athos  ::  et non malheureusement je suis plus qu'au complet !

----------


## Zénitude

> J'etais juste FA pour Athos  et non malheureusement je suis plus qu'au complet !


 Dommage, mais n'hésite pas si tu connais quelqu'un  ::

----------


## Houitie

> Selon vous, de quelle race est-il ? 
> Il a été trouvé dans la rue, donc personne ne sait vraiment d'ou il vient...



Je ne vois pas de Border. 
BraqueX labrador oui ou Braque croisé Berger. 
Il est beau en tous les cas.

----------


## lili2000

Je suis d'accord avec braque x labrador x berger ?
Pourquoi pas aussi dalmatien x berger ???

Il a l'air d'avoir tendance à avoir une oreille dressée (d'où mon idée de berger) ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

> 


Je suis quasiment certaine qu'Oscar est un croisé labrador x nordique : il a le port de queue et la robe d'un nordique - indépendamment de la panachure (qui se retrouve aussi chez les nordiques - huskies pinto), il a une robe de type sauvage (voir le masque). Plus le fait qu'il soit plus léger qu'un labrador, qui colle aussi. 
Pour simplifier parce que c'est le plus probable, je dirais husky x labrador. Après il peut aussi y avoir autre chose en plus, mais cette base me semble vraiment le plus probable.

----------


## phacélie

merci beaucoup à toutes pour vos réponses au sujet d'Oscar !  :: 

y a de tout, de quoi faire, je transmets à l'auteur de son topic   ::

----------


## girafe

Bonjour
j'aime beaucoup ce post très sympa ettrès instructif pour moi qui m'y connait peu en races et croisements
je post pour un chien a adopté sur leforum pour le quel j'aimerai vos avis 


Onyx mâle de 6 ans et demi, il estindiqué Bouledogue français (pour ma part je ne trouve pas qu'il yressemble)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour moi le croisement bouledogue fr est plus qu'évident, par contre avec quoi .... je me rends pas compte, il fait quelle taille ?

----------


## helix89

D' après vous quel est son croisement ? parents inconnus

----------


## missvero

surement un peu de jack et de ????????????

----------


## helix89

Jack c est sur puis ce que bébé elle était ras de terre. Puis elle à pris de la hauteur pour info elle fait 4.3kg à 9-10mois (chienne soit disant trouvée dans un sac poubelle).

----------


## girafe

> Pour moi le croisement bouledogue fr est plus qu'évident, par contre avec quoi .... je me rends pas compte, il fait quelle taille ?


je ne sais pas,pas d'indication a ce niveau et plus de nouvelles sur le post...
Il est dans la catégorie "petits chiens"

----------


## pompier65

pour mon loulou vous diriez quoi, chien trouvé errant dans la rue donc parents inconnues

----------


## missvero

peut etre du beauceron et du ba mais on le voit pas bien

----------


## pompier65

bon là il sort de l'eau mais je sais pas si c'est mieux

----------


## Zénitude

Sur la 2ème photo, un air de labrador ?  ::

----------


## Houitie

Il ressemble beaucoup à ma chienne je trouve. Elle est à la page 80

----------


## Kcyred

J'en profite pour avoir votre avis vis-à-vis du croisement de ma chienne, Kaelya...

----------


## lili2000

> J'en profite pour avoir votre avis vis-à-vis du croisement de ma chienne, Kaelya...


Berger (blanc suisse ?) x setter ?

----------


## Kcyred

> Berger (blanc suisse ?) x setter ?


Elle est trop petite pour qu'il y est du berger blanc suisse, elle ne pèse qu'une quinzaine de kilos.

----------


## lili2000

les photos sont trompeuses

----------


## Kcyred

Elle parait grande ? Parce qu'en réalité elle m'arrive un peu au dessus du genoux et je mesure 1m61.

----------


## Houitie

moi j'aurai vu du border pour le poil (pas la couleur) et la posture... 
Avec???? je sais pas

----------


## popngum

Elle fait berger islandais un peu, mais bon vu la rareté de la race on peut oublier je pense :: 

Mais x border collie je suis d'accord aussi! Elle est clairement typée berger.

----------


## Noemie-

Elle a la couleur et l'expression du bouvier australien, en moins trapu, donc croisé avec un chien plus fin type border!

----------


## nini

elle est croisé border berger

----------


## chupachup

Et pour ce ptit bonhomme d'environ 13kg ?

----------


## missvero

il a du fauve de bretagne

----------


## blush

Mais les chiens de becej cest plus possible de les pronostiqué leur croisement y'en a tellement ! mdr

Porte et fenetre??????  ::  ::

----------


## lili2000

un soupçon de bull terrier (corps assez musclé + regard et museau proche du bull ) ??

----------


## Lysianne93

> Berger (blanc suisse ?) x setter ?


J'aurais dit croisée Bouvier Australien :

----------


## chupachup

> un soupçon de bull terrier (corps assez musclé + regard et museau proche du bull ) ??



AAAaaah cool lili2000 je pensais aussi à cette race là. Par contre jvois pas du tout le fauve de bretagne.

----------


## Taysa

Ah bah perso je vois plus le fauve de bretagne que le bull

----------


## gaelle6757

Notre Coti adoptée à la SPA, elle a été rapatriée d'Espagne. Qu'en pensez-vous ? On penche pour un croisement razmotte - dormeur et vous ?

----------


## missvero

pas facile a voir si tu avais une photo ou elle est plus "statique" on va dire :: 

sinon peut etre du corgi?? je vois pas la queue ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Quand on voit des "bassets" comme ça dans une population très mélangée (les chiens des rues y'a de fortes chances que des ancêtres de races y'en ait pas souvent, et loin, alors une race étrangère comme le basset fauve de bretagne, j'y crois mais alors pas du tout), ce n'est pas forcément du à une race en particulier, c'est une mutation (achondroplasie) qui peut très bien être apparue toute seule dans une population hyper mélangée. Il y en a beaucoup je trouve chez les chiens de Becej non ? Ca peut être de la sélection naturelle tout bêtement, ils sont plus petits donc survivent mieux (se planquent plus facilement) ?

----------


## PAPOUNET

entièrement d'accord avec Muzarègne pour la sélection naturelle : c'est comme ça que certains loups sauvages se sont transformés il y a des millénaires en chiens domestiques que nous connaissons ...

----------


## chupachup

Oui ya énormément de chiens de type "basset", un corps long et trapu et des ptites pattes. Jpensais plus à une croissance pourrie. Mais c'est vrai que y'en a vraiment beaucoup. Du coup là bas ils disent croisé teckel car ya des teckels pures races en serbie.

----------


## Satsu

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai une amie qui possède ce joli chien mais ne sais pas quelle race c'est car on lui a donné. (on ne le voit pas sur la photo mais il est quand meme assez grand environ la taille d'un beauceron mais il est beaucoup plus mince qu'un beauceron)

Merci d'avance

----------


## Chandra

Bonjour,
Pour cette question, il y a ce sujet :
Re: Topic UNIQUE : de quel croisement est mon chien?
Je pense que tu peux demander à un modérateur de déplacer ton message dans le bon sujet en cliquant sur le petit triangle en bas de ton message..
 :: 
Sinon, vrai qu'il est beau ce toutou  :Smile:  ...mais aucune idée de ses origines...

----------


## didou752

Si il en est proche physiquement, il est  peut être croisé beauceron arlequin (même si ce n'est pas la couleur la plus courante)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il a une expression de beauceron, je trouve.

----------


## cerbere

peut-être croisé avec un dogue allemand arlequin?


Pièce jointe 53392

----------


## riri08

j'aurais dit croisé beauceron aussi  ::

----------


## gaelle6757

voici des photos complémentaires de notre petit paté... si ça peut vous aider...

----------


## beapat

> peut-être croisé avec un dogue allemand arlequin?
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 53392


alors ca c'est pas un arlequin c'est un GBN.

----------


## riri08

GAELLE, un petit zeste de welsh corgi ??

----------


## gaelle6757

oui sans doute pour la tête et le cou, c'est une bonne idée ! mais elle n'est pas si courte sur pattes que ça, elle fait environ 20 cm.

----------


## Poska

Ces 2 chiens ont une race en commun, devinez laquelle  ::

----------


## missvero

staff ou rott?? ::

----------


## Noemie-

celui de gauche a quand même une bonne tête de rottoto !!

----------


## lili2000

Rigolo comme photo  :Big Grin: 
J'aurai dit Boxer ou cane corso en commun ?

----------


## rené la taupe



----------


## lili2000

> 


Boxer x dogue argentin (ou staff ?) ?
On ne voit pas trop la taille si plutôt petit, peut-être du bouledogue français ?

----------


## rené la taupe

je vous envoie une ou elle est debut

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Zénitude

> Ces 2 chiens ont une race en commun, devinez laquelle


J'aurais dit rott, mais je sens qu'il y a un piège  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Bouvier Bernois !  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## missvero

> je vous envoie une ou elle est debut
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


la position du staff mais y a du boxer??

----------


## Poska

> J'aurais dit rott, mais je sens qu'il y a un piège      Bouvier Bernois !


Ah ah non même pas de piège, c'est un rott/boxer et une rott/épagneul. Juste ça m'a fait marrer d'avoir 2 croisés rott à la maison si différents l'un de l'autre, et tous deux déclassés. En plus ils étaient toujours fourrés ensemble, alors qu'ils ne sont pas de la même famille, comme s'ils s'étaient reconnus, c'était marrant!

----------


## Zénitude

> Ah ah non même pas de piège, c'est un rott/boxer et une rott/épagneul. Juste ça m'a fait marrer d'avoir 2 croisés rott à la maison si différents l'un de l'autre, et tous deux déclassés. En plus ils étaient toujours fourrés ensemble, alors qu'ils ne sont pas de la même famille, comme s'ils s'étaient reconnus, c'était marrant!


Un rott/épagneul !? C'est marrant, j'avais vu un soupçon de bouvier bernois (mais j'avais beaucoup de mal à voir du bouvier bernois  dans celui de gauche  ::  ::  ::  :: )

----------


## yannn

Zelda:





Vous en pensez quoi?

Et je remets Loulou s'il y a de nouveaux avis:





Voilà.

----------


## lili2000

épagneul (x golden ?)

----------


## yannn

Lequel?

----------


## Zaély

Loulou me fait penser au flat coated ! peut être un peu moins costaud
Et pour la jolie Zelda je rejoint lili2000 avec un soupçon d'épagneul... +mystère (border collie bringé, si ça existe? ou berger Australien?). Quel regard Zelda !

----------


## sylviana

Pour Zelda, je vois du berger hollandais  ::

----------


## yannn

Oui Loulou y ressemble au flat mais en plus petit et le nez un peu moins allongé.

Zelda serait une mudi croisée lévrier mais bon c'est le mystère des chiens croisés ^^.

----------


## D-elphine

et ce bébé (moins de 3 mois) bien dodu, du berger il me semble

----------


## Zénitude

=> refuge les Amandiers: il m'a tout de suite fait penser à un bébé Landseer  ::  Mais je remarque que le landseer a les poils beaucoup plus longs.

----------


## Zénitude

A moi ! Ma chienne DOUCHKA, 12 ans, 30 kilos, avant et après son toilettage.

http://

----------


## missvero

sans hésiter griffon vendéen et ???

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hah tu triches c'est pas un croisé ! C'est un grand griffon vendéen, à vue de nez.

----------


## Zénitude

Ah, je suis contente, car c'est ce qu'il me semblait (j'suis pas trop mauvaise  :: ). Merci pour vos réponses, et pour info, DOUCHKA ne sort pas de chez un éleveur, mais de la SPA où elle a passé 11 années de sa vie  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Alors là, c'est bien un croisé !!  :: 
LUCKY, 14 ans, 15 kilos, adopté en fourrière

----------


## sylviana

> A moi ! Ma chienne DOUCHKA, 12 ans, 30 kilos, avant et après son toilettage.
> 
> http://



pourquoi tu la toilettes? elle est trop belle avec ses poils  ::

----------


## missvero

il a un peu de l'épagneul picard ou ardennais

y a une photo qui s'affiche pas je la remets ::

----------


## D-elphine

> => refuge les Amandiers: il m'a tout de suite fait penser à un bébé Landseer  Mais je remarque que le landseer a les poils beaucoup plus longs.


oui il a juste la couleur alors, pas du tout le poil ni la tête carrée

----------


## rosenoire

Mon papi Caräa de 15 ans:

----------


## D-elphine

je dirais bien pinsher X jack

----------


## Zénitude

> je dirais bien pinsher X jack


 +1

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> il a un peu de l'épagneul picard ou ardennais


 ::  Je reconnais le front, les yeux, le museau. Par contre, le corps, pas du tout.

----------


## missvero

> +1
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
>  Je reconnais le front, les yeux, le museau. Par contre, le corps, pas du tout.


c'est pour ça que je dis un peu!! ::

----------


## Zénitude

> c'est pour ça que je dis un peu!!


 ::  Quand je l'ai adopté voilà 13 ans, j'aurais dit qu'il avait une tête de teckel, le poil du boxer, les taches du dalmatien, et le corps du lévrier. Avec l'âge, je trouve qu'il a beaucoup changé, par exemple, il s'est assombri et est beaucoup moins fin.

----------


## rosenoire

Merci !  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Alors si vous êtes expert en chien de chasse: que pouvez vous me dire de mon Snouck? On me dit le plus souvent braque, épagneul voir même lab. 5 ans, 24 kg

----------


## missvero

bin pour ma part je dirai pointer

----------


## didou752

Moi j'aurais dit braque allemand, ça colle sur le physique, le poids.

----------


## popngum

Je dirai que c'est probablement un x braque allemand, d'autant plus que c'est une race assez courante donc le croisement est largement plausible. Pour ma part je lui trouve pas la bouille et la ligne typique du pointer qui est hyper élancé et avec un stop très marqué (bon après c'est un croisé donc c'est toujours possible bien sûr).

----------


## nini

epagneul ou labrador mais sur qu'il a du braque allemand truité

----------


## Lulucilia

Merci pour votre avis! Il est quand même vraiment plus petit qu'un "vrai" braque allemand ou un pointer, mais plus trapu. Sinon, au niveau de la tête, son stop est moyen, mais il a un fort prognathisme qui change l'aspect de son museau, mais c'est vrai qu'avec un croisement de ces races, tout est possible!

----------


## MuzaRègne

> bin pour ma part je dirai pointer


C'est un braque allemand sur la photo que tu as mise  :: .

Sinon s'il est notablement plus petit qu'un braque allemand, c'est peut être un braque français type pyrénées. La tête manque de type à cause du prognathisme, mais sinon c'est possible qu'il ne soit pas croisé, juste "pas terrible" - sa queue arrive à quel niveau ? Et ses oreilles, par rapport à la truffe ?

photo = un BF type pyrénées

----------


## missvero

c'est pourtant bien marquer pointer  :: cela dit les 2 races se ressemblent beaucoup

----------


## Lulucilia

J'en ai croisé un une fois, c'est pile la bonne taille, mais il est trapu, avec un cou plus large et pas mal de peau. Il n'est pas très campé non plus.
La queue est coupé je pense, car on sent bien l'os au bout, elle fait quelque vertèbres, 8 cm (mesurée!  :: ). Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends avec "par rapport à la truffe", mais ses oreilles sont un peu comme sur la photo mais plus courtes.
En tout cas je l'aime mon p'tit raté  :: 

Là on le voit mieux:




En mode bug!

----------


## MuzaRègne

> c'est pourtant bien marquer pointer cela dit les 2 races se ressemblent beaucoup


L'image s'appelle "german shorthaired pointer" ce qui est le nom du braque allemand en anglais - ce que nous appelons pointer c'est en fait l'english pointer, "pointer" tout seul en gros ça veut dire braque.
Le pointer anglais se distingue facilement du braque allemand au niveau de la tête, le type est différent, le pointer a la truffe qui remonte c'est assez caractéristique (et pas recherché chez les autres races chez lesquelles ça indique souvent qu'il y a eu une retrempe officieuse avec du pointer  :: ). Par exemple aussi, chez le dogo le chanfrein qui rebique vient du pointer (mais ça c'est normal !).
Hop une tête de pointer caractéristique :





> J'en ai croisé un une fois, c'est pile la bonne taille, mais il est trapu, avec un cou plus large et pas mal de peau. Il n'est pas très campé non plus.
> La queue est coupé je pense, car on sent bien l'os au bout, elle fait quelque vertèbres, 8 cm (mesurée! ). Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends avec "par rapport à la truffe", mais ses oreilles sont un peu comme sur la photo mais plus courtes.


Hah oui sur ces photos on voit que non c'est pas ça ... limite on dirait un mélange BF pyrénées x BF gascogne (plus de peau, d'ossature, forme du museau ...). Bon le gascogne est plus grand, dans ce cas il aurait hérité de la taille du pyrénées.
Pour les oreilles je voulais dire, si tu les étires vers la truffe, est ce qu'elles arrivent à la truffe, la dépassent ... enfin c'est marrant elles ont l'air relativement courtes vu la peau, justement pour aller avec on s'attendrait à encore plus d'oreilles (comme chez le gascogne), enfin, de toute façon il faut se dire qu'un croisement c'est rarement (jamais ? ^^) pile le milieu entre les deux. 
Pour la queue, je demandais parce que chez les BF elle est coupée assez longue, c'est caractéristique, elle doit recouvrir la vulve pour une femelle (pour un mâle au niveau du départ des testicules). Mais bon si c'est un croisé ça n'est pas significatif, "l'éleveur" a plutôt dû couper au pif ...

je rajoute une tête de BF type gascogne ...

----------


## Lulucilia

Merci pour les précisions! Effectivement, il a les oreilles courtes, elles n'arrivent pas à la truffe. En fait elles sont comme celles d'un épagneul breton, c'est pour ça qu'on me dit qu'il est croisé avec cette race souvent, je pense. De toute façon, vu ses dents et sa démarche (il amble et marche un peu en crabe, c'est encore plus accentué du fait qu'il a peu d'angulation aux postérieurs), je pense qu'il n'a pas eu affaire à une sélection très poussée  :: 
Par contre niveau caractère, c'est bien un braque!  2 ans pour avoir du rappel, la fripouille, et s'il y a un lapin, plus de chien! Mais un AMOUR au carré, fait confiance à tout le monde, aime tout le monde, se laisse triturer sous toute les coutures, et est super équilibré, juste un peu déconcentré!

----------


## D-elphine

petite crotte trouvée hier elle a pas 2 mois (elle est très maigrichonne et va être vermifugée demain), je penche pour du bull X malinois, je l' ai prise en FA sera a adopter d'ici quelques jours si pas réclamée (non pucée biensur), petit caractère déjà bien trempé, elle hésite pas à "choper" mes gros, ça va lui faire du bien qu'ils la recadrent durant son séjour

----------


## rosenoire

J'aurais dit aussi Malinois X Bull  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le X bull terrier? A cause du profile rectiligne? Mais les malinois n'ont pas un stop très prononcé, donc moi je dirais juste X malinois berger. Il est trop choux!

----------


## D-elphine

ben je sais pas quand je l' ai prise dans les bras c'est la 1ère race qui est venue, l'expression peut être

----------


## xsabx

Voici Billy , le chien de mes parents : 5 ans, un petit loulou adopté à la LPA de roubaix par mes parents à l'âge de 4 mois  :Smile: 
Pour le croisement le véto pense à labrador x teckel car il est court sur patte et long!


A 4 mois





A 6 mois




A 1 an




A 2 ans





Cet été avec ma maman

----------


## yannn

Oui il a du labrador après oui sur les photos où il est très jeune, il fait très teckel.

Sinon il est super beau et c'est en Bretagne la dernière photo? Très beau paysage  :Smile:

----------


## PAPOUNET

Labrador X teckel !!!    :: 
On lui a mis un tabouret au teckel ???   ::

----------


## missvero

> Labrador X teckel !!!   
> On lui a mis un tabouret au teckel ???


si la femelle est coucher y a pas besoin de tabouret et malheureusement ça arrive gens irresponsables qui laissent male et femelle ensemble peut importe la taille!! ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

J'ose espérer que la femelle, c'était le labrador ... ::

----------


## Poska

Ce genre de croisement n'est pas impossible, j'ai déjà vu une portée de bouledogue français/dogue argentin, la mère étant la mini bouledogue...

----------


## PAPOUNET

::   ::   ::

----------


## rosenoire

Basset X Labrador plutot !

----------


## Lulucilia

Il est trop choux! Avec la petite bouille à bisous qui va bien  :: 
Peut-être un peu d’épagneul pour la taille et l'aspect générale? Et du basset ou teckel pour les pattes courtes.

Basset des Alpes:

Mais la race n'est pas très répandue, donc peu probable.

----------


## xsabx

Merci pour les compliments, je les transmettrais à ma maman  :Smile:  

Oui c'est donc ce que je pensais, labrador x teckel ou basset.

Et la dernière photo c'est bien la Bretagne, côtes d'Armor  :Smile:

----------


## Darlow

Une idée de leur croisement? 
Chow-chow et ?




Si jamais quelqu'un craque, ils sont depuis des années dans un refuge du Luxembourg... Craquez, craquez...  ::

----------


## Houitie

Chow chow malinois?

----------


## Darlow

Peut-être oui... mais d'où ils tiendraient leurs oreilles?

----------


## Houitie

ils ont des oreilles de colley...

----------


## missvero

ils ont un faux air de dogue du tibet

----------


## Belinga

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a une idée du croisement pour mon Pachou ? Il est identifié comme croisé léonberg (trouvé chiot dans un champ) mais avec quoi ? il fait 30 kilos mon gros  ::

----------


## missvero

c'est vrai qu'il a qq chose du leonberg

----------


## Houitie

Croisé malinois colley? Nous avions eu des croisés chow chow colley qui ressemblaient à ça.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Peut-être oui... mais d'où ils tiendraient leurs oreilles?


Ca fait oreilles de shar pei, je trouve. Ce qui ne fait pas vraiment avancer le shmilblic, shar pei x chow chow ça ne ressemblerait pas à ça.
d'un autre côté les oreilles du chow chow sont proches du shar pei (insertion ...) à part le fait qu'elles soient dressées , peut être que mélangé avec "n'importe quoi qui a les oreilles tombantes et petites", ça a tendance à donner ça ?

----------


## lili2000

Je dirais Léonberg x berger (allemand ?)
30kg, c'est 2 fois plus petit qu'un léonberg.
Sinon, pourquoi pas golden x berger à poil long ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> identifié comme croisé léonberg


il fait plus hovawart que leonberg je trouve - après je vois bien un colley x golden ressembler à ça aussi, pas évident de savoir.

----------


## didou752

Comme Muzaregne je le trouve plus proche de l'hovawart. Sinon en plus commun je l'aurais bien vu croisé Golden/tervueren (ou Malinois mais le poil me parait long)

----------


## Belinga

Merci pour vos avis... 
Il a été identifié comme tel car petit, on aurait cru un chiot croisé léo mais en grandissant...
J'avais pensé au malinois ou tervu croisé colley aussi  ::  l'hovawart ne m'était pas venu à l'idée vu que c'est un chien plutôt rare mais en effet, maintenant que vous le dites, il y a des airs ! 

Et pour ma vachette adorée, vous diriez quoi ? parce que sur sa carte de tatouage c'est croisée berger allemand parce que son frère y ressemble pas mal (avec des moustaches de griffon  ::  )

----------


## Valkane

je ne sais pas si vous vous rappelez de Garruk mon petit choux adopté en janvier (trouvé errant et arrivé en FA chez moi)



je me demandais quel croisement, on l'avait identifié en X berger australien

et bien j'ai retrouvé par hasard le croisement (sur LBC ...... sa mere a refait une portée 6 mois après, les dates correspondent, le lieu aussi et le chiot a vendre lui ressemblais comme 2 gouttes d'eau, j'ai donc eu le culot d'appeler et c'est bien ça ...)

en mai 





et le voici a 10 mois, alors devinette vous diriez X berger australien (on avait raison) et  ? (et on ne triche pas lol mais c'est une race rare)

----------


## estemathily

moi je sais .....  ::

----------


## didou752

A froid je lui trouve des airs d'aïdi. Je le met parce que tu parles de race rare, mais sans grande conviction.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Et pour ma vachette adorée, vous diriez quoi ? parce que sur sa carte de tatouage c'est croisée berger allemand parce que son frère y ressemble pas mal (avec des moustaches de griffon  )


J'ai eu une chienne en FA qui lui ressemblait beaucoup, effectivement BA x beauceron x rott, je ne sais pas dans quel ordre par contre, mais apparemment d'après l'abandonneur c'était connu. Mais déjà BA x beauceron c'est plutôt réaliste je pense pour ta chienne.





> et le voici a 10 mois, alors devinette vous diriez X berger australien (on avait raison) et  ? (et on ne triche pas lol mais c'est une race rare)


Il me fait penser à un aidi ... mais bon ça pourrait être pas mal de choses, un peu plus costaud qu'un australien mais pas trop .... pas évident.
Sinon tu lui as dit ta façon de penser à  la morue ?

----------


## Valkane

> A froid je lui trouve des airs d'aïdi. Je le met parce que tu parles de race rare, mais sans grande conviction.





> Il me fait penser à un aidi ... mais bon ça pourrait être pas mal de choses, un peu plus costaud qu'un australien mais pas trop .... pas évident.
> Sinon tu lui as dit ta façon de penser à la morue ?


bha voui il est X berger australien LOF (sa mère) et Aïdi LOF (son père)

non je n'ai rien dis a la nana, ça n'aurait servi a rien ......

----------


## MuzaRègne

heh j'avais pas vu la réponse de didou, et moi aussi c'était sans grande conviction parce que c'est un peu un type "moyen" donc bon pas très "typique" (pas de particularité nette qui le démarque)... comme de quoi !

----------


## Houitie

Je ne connais pas cette race mais le résultat est canon.

----------


## phacélie

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...tegorie-63847/

c'est quoi comme bébés d'après vous ?

----------


## PAPOUNET

Dogues de Bordeaux ????

----------


## didou752

> Les mastiffs ne sont soumis à aucune législation particulière. Sauf si non LOF (relèvent de la *1ère catégorie*  de chiens telle définie à l'article 211-1 du code rural: – Les chiens  assimilables par leurs caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de  race mastiff, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogique reconnu par le  ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche).


Ca dépend si LOF ou pas mais vu les couleurs...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Croisés DDB oui apparemment, avec du "moins molossoïde" vu qu'ils ont plus de museau qu'un DDB au même âge ... quand à savoir si catégorie 1, faut espérer qu'ils aient en grandissant des détails qui les fassent sortir du "type mastiff / tosa / boerbull" en gros du gros molossoïde type dogue. Un peu moins de cage thoracique, un peu plus léger ... ça peut se jouer sur des détails. Mais là de suite à leur âge guère possible de s'avancer.

----------


## estemathily

et ma louloute vous diriez quoi ???

----------


## Valkane

> heh j'avais pas vu la réponse de didou, et moi aussi c'était sans grande conviction parce que c'est un peu un type "moyen" donc bon pas très "typique" (pas de particularité nette qui le démarque)... comme de quoi !


il fait 23 kg a 10 mois et le poids de l'aïdi adulte c'est 25 à 30 kg donc il sera de même gabarit qu'un aïdi quand il sera adulte

----------


## lili2000

> et ma louloute vous diriez quoi ???


BA (poils longs ?) x border ???

----------


## Poska

Par le plus grand des hasards, quelqu'un voit-il autre chose que du labrador? 
Sa queue coupée perturbe beaucoup de monde, on m'a sorti croisé boxer, rott, braque... mais perso je ne vois que du lab  ::

----------


## estemathily

> BA (poils longs ?) x border ???


Je pense aussi a du border vu son comportement , pour le sur sa mère est croisée labrador show show

----------


## MuzaRègne

> perso je ne vois que du lab


Il a des oreilles / une tête un peu funky pour un labrador, mais ça veut pas forcément dire qu'il est croisé, je dirais juste labrador "pas terrible" plutôt.

----------


## didou752

> bha voui il est X berger australien LOF (sa mère) et Aïdi LOF (son père)
> 
> non je n'ai rien dis a la nana, ça n'aurait servi a rien ......


Rhoo ben alors là j'aurais pas cru. C'est tellement peu courant. par contre tu lui as pas demandé quel intérêt elle trouvait à faire ce genre de croisement? Elle les vend les chiots (parce que du coup c'est plutôt surprenant d'avoir ramassé le tien dans la rue)?

----------


## D-elphine

lab c'est sur

----------


## lili2000

x colley (pour le poil), border collie + ?
il aurait quel âge ?
quelle taille ?

----------


## D-elphine

ah, colley pour ce pelage  ::  il a 2 mois environ, pas grand ni gros mais volumineux lol (je n' ai aucune appréciation de poids, pas du tout le compa dans l'oeil comme on dit) bon on reste dans le berger quand même

----------


## lili2000

Si ses maitres ne se manifeste pas, il devrait vite partir, il a une couleur pas courante et sa bouille  :: .
Je serais curieuse de voir son allure adulte

----------


## gnafron2004

j'aurais dit berger australien , d'autant plus qu'ils sont souvent tout ronds petits !

----------


## yannn

En tout cas il est adorable  ::

----------


## D-elphine

moi aussi pour le berger australien mais il me semble plus rond et + épais enfin après c'est pas du lof donc ça peut pas être le type exact....
il est adorable en plus, très bruyant quand il est enfermé mais gentil et attentif quand il est avec nous  ::

----------


## blush

les oreilles et le poils colley aussi  :Smile: 

( dommage cest pas un bobo  ::  )

----------


## D-elphine

ben si je le tonds ça fait un bobo merle  ::

----------


## Jalna

Bon désolée pour la question bête mais grosse hésitation ce matin. 
Pour vous c'est un Berger Australien ou un Bouvier Bernois ? 
Merci !

----------


## Houitie

Tu as d'autres photos? Parce que là on ne voit pas grand chose... J'aurai dit berger australien comme ça mais...

----------


## Jalna

Non justement je n'ai que ça, c'est une connaissance qui a noté avoir ce chien prochainement et j'avais pas trop envie de demander la race et tout du coup je passe par ici  ::

----------


## Adee

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui nous avons eu ces deux petits amours au refuge (Ils ont 1 mois et demi, trouvés sur un parking...).
Un est deja reservé, l'autre non. 

Sauriez vous determiner approximativement la race ou croisement ? 
Ça aiderait à "deviner" leur future taille !

Ils ont des pattes massives, un poil doux et dense  :Smile: 

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci !

----------


## popngum

J'ai fusionné ton sujet avec celui-ci :: 

Sinon pour les loulous je dois pas être la première mais je leur trouve du golden.

----------


## Adee

Merci  :Smile: 

Oui je pense aussi.. J'imaginais un plus petit gabaris donc je cherchais dans le cocker ou le griffon.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pareil, de suite j'ai pensé golden, mais à cet êge de toute façon .... il faut attendre pour avoir une idée plus précise. Ils pèsent combien ?

----------


## Houitie

Moi je vois du labrit...

----------


## blush

> Moi je vois du labrit...



Peut etre mais juste pour le museau. 

Ils ont une gueule de golden, mais je pense qu'il n'y en a pas...

----------


## mathikev

> Bon désolée pour la question bête mais grosse hésitation ce matin. 
> Pour vous c'est un Berger Australien ou un Bouvier Bernois ? 
> Merci !


Vu la largeur de la patte je dirais bouvier bernois après la tête est pas trop typé bernois mais de profil...

----------


## Jalna

Je trouve qu'il y a du bichon-coton du tuléar...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu la largeur de la patte je dirais bouvier bernois après la tête est pas trop typé bernois mais de profil...


J'ai eu réponse après, avec d'autre photo. Et c'est bien un Berger Australien ::

----------


## chanloue

> Tu as d'autres photos? Parce que là on ne voit pas grand chose... J'aurai dit berger australien comme ça mais...


ce n est pas par esprit de contradiction hein... mais j aurais penché pour bouvier bernois...

----------


## Adee

Je ne sais pas combien ils pèsent ils sont partis direct en FA, je ne les ai vu que quelques instants. Mais de la queue au museau ils faisaient 30cm environ..

Bichon/Golden/labrit/coton de tular ... hm pas facile à determiner tout ça :/
Parce que pour le moment on peut passer du petit bichon au Gros golden O_O... j'espere que les gens qui ont reservés un des deux ont prevu au cas où il devienne gros :/

----------


## Jalna

Ils sont petits pour avoir réellement le gabarit du Golden je pense.

----------


## tekila.c

je suis d'accord avec JALNA. ils me font penser a des ptits bichons

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bof les patounes me semblent bien costaud pour du bichon ... bon après les photos ... mais 30 cm de long à 1 mois 1/2, vla le bichon OGM ^^

----------


## Jalna

Bah ça peut etre du bichon croisé golden et du coup ils prennent la morphologie du côté golden. 
Les croisements avec autant de différence de taille ça c'est déjà vu.

----------


## Adee

Oui désolée mes photos sont mauvaises c'etait plus pour montrer leur mignonitudes que leur taille à la base (*gaga*)

Une des bénévoles à craqué sur celui encore dispo, elle doit convaincre sa petite famille mais il y a des chances pour que je le revois adulte du coup ! Le mystere sera élucidé  :Smile: 


Bichon et Golden... J'espère que le bichon n'était pas la femelle, la pauvre @_@

----------


## tekila.c

> Une des bénévoles à craqué sur celui encore dispo, elle doit convaincre sa petite famille mais il y a des chances pour que je le revois adulte du coup ! Le mystere sera élucidé


ouais !! on pourra savoir qui avait juste  ::

----------


## chupachup

non mais cest ni un bichon ni un golden, cest un cocktail des rues et on saura jamais lol ya quand même une sacrée différence entre un bichon maltais de 2kg et un golden de 35kg, çam parait limite impossible que ça puisse se faire.

----------


## Naloune

J'ai vu fauve de Bretagne/rott comme croisement ainsi que teckel/malinois et dans les deux cas la mère était la plus petite, plus rien ne m'étonne  ::

----------


## Adee

Bon beh ils sont retourné au refuges, ils peuvent bouger dans tout les sens, et moi jpeux les voir quand j'veux *-*

Alors videos d'aujourd'hui : Tout le monde y voit du Golden mais beaucoup du cocker aussi !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bichon x golden !

----------


## tekila.c

> J'ai vu fauve de Bretagne/rott comme croisement ainsi que *teckel/malinois* et dans les deux cas la mère était la plus petite, plus rien ne m'étonne


ouiiille !

----------


## chupachup

Mais enfait cest totalement impossible à déterminer.
Autant c'est un labrador avec un shih tzu, un coton avec un cocker, on peut tout imaginer et on saura jamais avec certitude.
Je vous montre des photos d'une portée qu'on a eu au refuge. La mère est une pure batard, la croisé de croisés de croisés de croisés de croisés. The corniaud. Elle a fait 5 chiots:
- 2 bébés que tout le monde aurait dit croisé berger allemand :






- 2 bébés que tout le monde aurait dit croisé labrador






- 1 bébé que tout le monde aurait dit croisé caniche



Et enfait non ce sont des batards et ya aucun croisement entre toutes ces races là. Ils sont tous issus de la même mère et ne ressemble en rien à celle ci... les gènes mélangés donnent des magnifiques corniauds et tout le monde veut voir des races dedans. La plupart des chiens croisés ressemblent à des BA alors qu'aucun des 2 parents n'est un BA, idem pour les chiens noirs/sable que tout le monde prend pour des croisés labradors.
Voici la mère :

----------


## Naloune

> ouiiille !


Question caractère c'est un vrai bonheur  ::  (c'est une morue comme j'ai rarement vu  :: )
 La preuve en image (qualité pourrie mais on comprend l'idée), pardon pour mon pote qui n'a rien demandé mais tant pis, il assume sa chienne bizarre.


Spoiler:  





[/URL]
 

 

Bon j'ai une question, j'ai déjà mis mon chien sur ce topic mais on me demande régulièrement d'où vient ceci

Vu que ça ne va pas du tout avec cela

Hasard génétique, truc bizarre qui ressort ou malformation? A priori c'est le seul à avoir ça, un de ces frère à cependant une bonne virgule quand même (et revient à l'adoption si y'a des gens que ça intéresse  :: )
Est ce que vos chiens aussi ont des particularités physiques qu'ils ne serait pas censé avoir au vu du croisement?

----------


## Naloune

Ah ça Chupa, le croisé labrador c'est clair que ça revient trèèèès souvent, dès qu'un chiot à une couleur uni et le poil un peu lisse.
 Ex, 3 chiots, même portée, mêmes parents, pas une once de labrador, les petits sont 3/4 beauceron 1/4 dogue argentin. (je sais pas si on peut compter comme ça mais bon)


Spoiler:

----------


## chupachup

Hihi en Serbie on a plein de petites fantaisies de ce genre  :Big Grin: 
Jpeux pas te dire d'où ça vient, pour moi c'est juste un "hasard génétique", dans les arrières arrières arrières grands parents yavait peut etre un akita inu ou un chow chow. Mais non, pas un basenji... ça existe pas là bas et même en france je doute fortement de la probabilité....

----------


## missvero

on m'a dit la meme chose pour Anska qui vient de roumanie a cause de sa queue mais c'est marquer croisé berger sur son carnet

----------


## Noemie-

Ma croisée BA a ce port de queue aussi, impossible à déterminer d'où ça vient, toutes les races auxquelles on ^pense pour son croisement (malinois, husky) n'ont pas ce genre de port !! 




Moi j'adore !!!

Et quand elle ne la porte pas haute, elle est torsadée  ::

----------


## tekila.c

> Question caractère c'est un vrai bonheur


oula j'imagine bien   ::

----------


## girafe

> Mais enfait cest totalement impossible à déterminer.
> Autant c'est un labrador avec un shih tzu, un coton avec un cocker, on peut tout imaginer et on saura jamais avec certitude.
> Je vous montre des photos d'une portée qu'on a eu au refuge. La mère est une pure batard, la croisé de croisés de croisés de croisés de croisés. The corniaud. Elle a fait 5 chiots:
> - 2 bébés que tout le monde aurait dit croisé berger allemand :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 j'adore les croisés de croisés de croisés, ils ressemblent a tout et a rien mais sont superbes
certains ont des allures ou des bouilles bizarres mais ils ont toujours un petit truc
sur la 5ème photo on ne croirait pas que ces chiots sont frères et pourtant
en tout cas ils sont tous beaux

----------


## Poupoune 73

bonjour, quel croisement pour Fléchette? parents inconnus, adoptée à l'asso de valkane il y a 2 ans. tout le monde me parle de gremlins. 2kg de chienne et 1kg d'oreilles; déploiement: 27cm d'envergure  ::  serait née en 2005
caractère: calme, câline, chasseuse, endurante, fonceuse

----------


## tekila.c

j'aurais dis  x york

----------


## chupachup

oué typé york enfait, mais le york bâtard, le york imaginaire que les gens achètent en masse, celui qui ressemble pas au vrai york.

----------


## Poupoune 73

je suis d'accord pour le york mais je vois 2 races en plus c'est pour ça que je demande ici  ::

----------


## tekila.c

du bichon pour les poils tout foufous ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MuzaRègne

> 


Mais  ::  !!! 

York et .... la queue est naturelle ? Limite ça pourraît être york et bouledogue français (oreilles, ligne de dos, queue courte) mais bon, elle aurait rien pris au niveau de la tête, ça serait quand même étonnant. Et le poil aussi, ça n'irait pas.

@dessous : Hah oui pas bête, on ne se rend pas compte de la taille des oreilles vu la longueur du poil, mais elles sont pas mal grandes, ça collerait je trouve.

----------


## Houitie

j'en ai une en garde en ce moment qui lui ressemble et elle est croisée york et lhassa apso.

----------


## missvero

coisé york et caniche et surement autre chose

----------


## Poupoune 73

@missvero: oui j'atais plus partie sur ça, elle a le dos arqué qu'on retrouver chez pas mal de caniches, avec la queue sûrement coupée et les grandes oreilles.
@muzarègne: elle pèce à peine 3kg, le BF ça fait vraiment gros. idem pour le lhassa je pense. pi elle est très très dynamique, 25km de marche ça la fatigue pas^^

----------


## missvero

et le cairn terrier??

----------


## Naloune

Oui j'aurais dit cairn aussi mais je ne sais pas si elle aurait ce genre de poils, j'en est rarement vu de près, ça à un poil de chèvre plutôt non?
Ceci je me rappelle d'elle, je la trouve encore plus chou avec cette foururre de peluche!

----------


## Saigure

Bonjour.

Juste par curiosité, vous auriez une idée du croisement ou de la race de la douce LUDA?  :: 
Elle est marqué X Saintonge sur sa fiche, mais quand je fais des recherches sur cette race, elle est marqué comme éteinte depuis des années.







 :: 

Voila, si vous pouviez éclairer ma petite lanterne, ça serait chouette.

----------


## popngum

Le grand gascon saintongeois est une race de chien courant qui existe encore, ils ont peut-être voulu dire ça?

De là à dire qu'elle en a je suis moins sûre quand même.

----------


## Saigure

Ha oui tiens! Je suis donc allée voir pour cette race que tu cites.
C'est vrai qu'il y a un air...


Encore la belle LUDA :

----------


## missvero

elle ressemble plus au grand anglo français

----------


## PAPOUNET

Moi je dirais du beagle ....

----------


## Saigure

Ha j'avoue qu'elle a aussi du "grand anglo français" Missvero, tu as raison...
Du beagle PAPOUNET? Il y a quelque chose dans la tête, mais LUDA pèse quand même 25 kilos.  :: 

Groumfffff, bon alors qu'est ce que je vais mettre sur son annonce moi lol?  ::

----------


## chanloue

dans la mesure ou cette jolie mamie est issue de croisement, elle a forcément des caractéristiques de plusieurs races donc.. logiquement, croisée beagle de 25 kg... ça ne devrait pas choquer !!

----------


## Saigure

Donc tu dirais de mettre X beagle toi aussi Chanloue?

----------


## chanloue

comme je n y connais pas grand chose en race, je n avais pas osé m aventurer... mais je pensais au beagle (ma fille a un croisé... de plus de 20 et quelques kg lui aussi !!)  cette jolie mamie me faisait beaucoup penser à tango... donc oui, je serais partante pour du beagle croisé..

----------


## MuzaRègne

Croisé chien courant, c'est plutôt peine perdue d'essayer d'identifier lequel, ils sont nombreux de type assez voisin.

----------


## chanloue

> Croisé chien courant, c'est plutôt peine perdue d'essayer d'identifier lequel, ils sont nombreux de type assez voisin.


là, quand tu tombes sur une quiche comme moi... il faut déjà que tu commences à expliquer qu il y a le chien courant le chien d arrêt et peut être d autres.. ça ne parle pas forcément beaucoup...

----------


## mzelle_yoko

exact, beagle ca me donne une indication, alors que chien courant, rien du tout  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Arf je pensais que c'était plus connu que ça comme terme ... en tout cas je ne suis pas d'accord avec le beagle à cause de l'angle crâne-chanfrein qui est très nettement divergent, alors que chez le beagle = parallèles.

----------


## PAPOUNET

le beagle je le retrouve dans la tête et le pelage. Maintenant c'est vrai qu'il y en a tellement !!! l'anglo a les mêmes couleurs par exemple ....   ::

----------


## Saigure

Arf du coup entre temps je l'ai mise en X beagle et anglo français et j'ai aussi parlé de Grand gascon saintongeois...
Mais j'avoue que le terme de chien courant couvrira certainement beaucoup mieux.
Hum.
Bon je laisse ce croisement, de toute manière je note bien dans l'annonce que le croisement reste obscure (et je vais rajouter le terme de "chien courant") et que ce ne sont que des spéculations. Là je me rends bien compte que c'est compliqué d'identifier quoi que ce soit.  :: 

Merci à vous mesdames!

----------


## Didie-91

Voici Ganja, 10 mois 1/2, né en fourrière, pris en charge avec toute la fratrie et la moman par une assoc. On nous l'a présenté comme croisé jack/berger des Pyrénées mais en fait il est identifié comme terrier x berger des Pyrénées. Sauf que je ne vois pas DU TOUT le coté berger des Pyrénées. 

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## PAPOUNET

Le poil et les oreilles .....
Je dirai berger pyrénées X griffon ...

Voilà une photo d'un berger des pyrénées

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi j'y vois un peu de fox à poils dur

----------


## Didie-91

J'ai plusieurs bergers des Pyrénées dans ma rue et je trouve qu'il n'y ressemble pas du tout... (gabarit, pelage). Après je me trompe peut être ^^. C'est bien pour ça que je demande votre avis  :: 

Mais il a vraiment une tête de terrier (je prendrais une photo de sa frimousse en rentrant).

Pour le fox poils durs, il n'a pas le poils durs du tout  ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

ouais, griffon ou fox ....

----------


## Houitie

Saigure, je mettrai croisée beagle harrier si elle fait 25kg.

----------


## sylviana

Faut pas mettre x beagle car les gens vont s'attendre à un petit chien....

----------


## Didie-91

Et voilà mon loulou de face.

----------


## Houitie

Sylviana , le beagle harrier est plus grand que le beagle.

----------


## sylviana

> Sylviana , le beagle harrier est plus grand que le beagle.


j'ai posté avant de voir ta réponse  ::

----------


## missvero

> Et voilà mon loulou de face.


j'adore les oreilles!!! ::  croisé griffon?? et surement autre chose

----------


## popngum

> Croisé chien courant, c'est plutôt peine perdue d'essayer d'identifier lequel, ils sont nombreux de type assez voisin.


C'est clair que les caractéristiques morpho sont souvent assez proches chez les chiens courants. Dans les équipages de chien courant c'est souvent des mélanges d'anglo/ariégeois/x, bref chacun fait sa petite sauce. Souvent ils cherchent du chien "utilitaire" plutôt que du pure race donc forcemment à l'arrivée c'est souvent mélangé.
Fin en tout cas beagle/anglo ça parle bien, tant pis si c'est pas les races exactes. Elle n'en reste pas moins très jolie :: 

Pour le mignon tout ébourrifé sur la première photo je voyais du parson russel terrier, fin' du terrier en tout cas. Les autres photos moins par contre. Je pense à un type terrier/pollux/griffon (ce qui ne veut pas dire grand-chose en soit mais :: )

----------


## MuzaRègne

> On nous l'a présenté comme croisé jack/berger des Pyrénées mais en fait il est identifié comme terrier x berger des Pyrénées.


C'est la même chose, le jack étant un terrier, c'est pareil en moins précis.
D'où vient le "jack x BP" ? La mère était quoi ? Personnellement je ne vois pas de raison de changer, ça me semble tout à fait plausible comme mélange.

----------


## Didie-91

Je sais qu'un jack est un terrier  :: .

La mère ressemble pas mal à mon chien, juste le museau un peu plus court et un peu plus haute sur pattes. Je dirais que c'était une croisée elle aussi.

Je ne veux pas changer, simplement, je n'arrive pas à trouver le coté berger des Pyrénées  :: 




> Pour le mignon tout ébourrifé sur la première photo je voyais du parson russel terrier, fin' du terrier en tout cas. Les autres photos moins par contre. Je pense à un type terrier/pollux/griffon (ce qui ne veut pas dire grand-chose en soit mais)


Je pensais aussi à terrier / griffon  :Smile:

----------


## blush

Et pour ce loulou?
Moi je vois du nordique, je pensais plus precisement au malamute... 
Avec un berger, mais lequel? Tervueren?
La SPA l'a identifié en tervueren et colley. Je ne vois pas le colley moi ^^'

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il arrive au dessus du genou, et pour le poid pour le moment il est trés maigre, mais je pense qu'il devrait faire 25-30kg

----------


## Houitie

Moi j'aurai dit HuskyXBA à poils longs

----------


## blush

Oui peut etre BA... 

En tout cas c'tun jolie melange  :Smile:

----------


## missvero

je viens de découvrir une race en cherchant pour blush le Utanogan?? croisement de ba et de malamute et le husky

L' Utonagan est un croisement entre le berger allemand, le malamute et le husky
de Sibérie. Elevé exclusivement en Angleterre, le but de ce croisement n'a pas été
de créer un berger plus performant mais de produire un chien ayant l'apparence du loup,
sans apport de sang de loup.
 trouver sur ce site http://www.lebergerallemand.fr/les-c...-allemand.html

----------


## blush

Oui on connaissait le utonagan ^^ 

Mon cheri dit " cest raté, cette race est belle mais ne ressemble pas a un loup  ::  "

----------


## missvero

> Oui on connaissait le utonagan ^^ 
> 
> Mon cheri dit " cest raté, cette race est belle mais ne ressemble pas a un loup  "


ah c'est sur ça ressemble pas au loup mais a ton chien un peu je trouve

----------


## Saigure

Blush elle m'écoute PAS quand je lui parle et du coup ça réduit mon petit coeur fragile en miettes.  :: 
Ton Sans nom, il est croisé panda roux jte dis! 


(Oui aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de t'embêter. Il fait moche et triste cépoursa  :: )

----------


## blush

Oui ici fait pas beau !! Je te comprend, tu tourne en rond et sais pas quoi faire ! mdr 

Meuh rabiboche ton coeur va! 

On a donc trouvé la race de sansnom ! Un petit panda !

----------


## twinky

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que sont ces petites (grosses) chose, ils ont un mois et font presque 2kg:

----------


## sylviana

A cet âge là, ça ressemble à tout et n'importe quoi! Bringé comme ça, il peut y avoir du boxer, du staff, du bull.... Ou rien de tout ça!

----------


## PAPOUNET

AU SECOURS !!!!!
Diffusion stoppée pour cause de race !!

 


A votre avis, on peut mettre quoi comme croisement ?????

----------


## missvero

pour papounet je dirai croisé bull terrier et ???

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour les 2 petites crottes je dirai croisé amstaff mais ils sont encore petits alors pour voir?? d'ici 1 ou 2 mois ce sera plus marquant

----------


## popngum

Jagd terrier? De nuit et au fond d'un couloir noir bien sûr mais il fait terrier.

Il a la tête ovoide du bull terrier ou c'est un effet de la photo?

----------


## PAPOUNET

D'après toutes les photos effectivement il a la tête un peu ovoïde mais moins que le bull.
En plus il n'en a pas le poil ... mais c'est une piste pour nous qui n'en avons pas du tout ....

----------


## Nyunyu

> AU SECOURS !!!!!
> Diffusion stoppée pour cause de race !!
> 
>  
> 
> 
> A votre avis, on peut mettre quoi comme croisement ?????


Pour moi, surement du fox pour avoir cette forme de gueule.
Apres, on dirait un croisé typique de "ressemble á rien" comme on a dans les fourrieres á l'est, vers l'Ukraine ou la Roumanie notament

----------


## lealouboy

oui je vois du fox ou du jagd terrier moi aussi  ::

----------


## Poska

Je plussoie pour le jagd terrier, j'ai connu un croisé jagd qui avait la même tête.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Bien vu Nyunyu !! il est en Roumanie !!!

Bon me suis faite incendiée quand j'ai parlé du bull terrier ....

J'aurai bien proposé la piste du fox X Jagd (mieux que "ressemble à rien" lol !) mais l'annonceur a mis Corgi ..... ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Et bien, comme quoi hein  ::

----------


## Poska

Corgi  ::  J'aurais dit basset à la limite...

----------


## PAPOUNET

Merci Poska !
Corgi je vois rien qui y ressemble ! M'enfin ! allez rendre service !!!!   ::

----------


## énoah

A votre avis, pour ce loulou qu'on m'a amené dimanche dernier (drogué au cannabis, il en a ingurgité, no comment  :Mad: ), vous pencheriez pour quel croisement? la véto l'a identifié en lab, mais il a des papattes énormes, il a tout juste 4 mois et 14 kg, un poil mi long et des frisures sur les oreilles. Je vous mets les deux photos que j'ai :







Il était encore dans les vapes, je les ai faites en le récupérant lundi

----------


## tquila

.

----------


## énoah

C'est vrai qu'il est plus ressemblant au Flat Coat qu'au lab... Merci

----------


## blush

idem  :Smile:

----------


## PAPOUNET

> A votre avis, pour ce loulou qu'on m'a amené dimanche dernier (drogué au cannabis, il en a ingurgité, no comment )


 ::   ::

----------


## yannn

Oui il ressemble beaucoup au flat. Il est adorable, j'adore, si j'avais pas déjà deux chiens...  ::

----------


## énoah

Oui il est adorable, et même dans son comportement, mais le loulou est déja réservé par une de nos FA, je le conduis demain ou après demain

----------


## lili2000

Heureusement pour eux les chiots restent rarement sans adoptant  ::

----------


## Stuky611

Bonsoir,

Nous venons de récupérer ce petit chiot et je me demandais de quelle race il pouvait être, d'après vous ?

----------


## Noemie-

Je vois du berger des pyrénées mais il a genre d'énormes pattes non ?!

----------


## tquila

.

----------


## Stuky611

Pour les pattes, oui, il a d'assez grosses paluches on ne connaît pas son âge exacte, on suppose qu'il doit avoir environ 3/4 mois, et du coup, je trouve que c'est un assez gros gabarit, en tout cas, assez large, après, on ne pourra vraiment en être sûr qu'à l'âge adulte !!!

----------


## didou752

La premiere chose qui m'est venue comme ça c'est comme Noemie Berger des pyrennés. Il pèse combien de kg? On ne se rend pas trop compte sur la photo même si effectivement les papattes ont l'air costaudes.

----------


## Stuky611

Je viens de le peser et le bonhomme pèse 9kg !! Effectivement, ça pourrait être un croisement de berger des pyrennés !!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Labrit x patou, ça le ferait.

----------


## lili2000

berger x griffon ?

----------


## Naloune

Briard X Quequchose pour moi.
Pas tant dans le poil qui fait moins pelucheux à cet âge là chez les briards que pour le masque et la couleur et le regard aussi un peu.

----------


## Houitie

un berger catalan?

----------


## Lysianne93

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Nous venons de récupérer ce petit chiot et je me demandais de quelle race il pouvait être, d'après vous ?



Moi il me fait penser à un Léonberg croisé griffon  ::

----------


## tquila

.

----------


## Delphane

Je vois du berger des pyrénée / catalan, éventuellement le léonberg aussi...

En tout cas, il est bie choupi, on dirait une peluche...  ::

----------


## Stuky611

Ca en fait des races possible dites donc !!!  ::   Merci pour toutes les propositions, je pense qu'on va dire que c'est un  croisé berger, et puis on verra peut-être mieux quand il sera adulte  !!! En tout cas, c'est vrai qu'il est choupi, une vrai grosse peluche  très intelligente et toujours en demande de câlins !!! D'ailleurs, au  passage, il sera à l'adoption à partir du 12 novembre, je dis ça, je dis  rien...  ::

----------


## zab2o

j'ai aussi penser dès le premier coup d'oeil au léonberg ... mais à mon avis c'est un joli croisé dont on en saura peut-être plus dans quelques mois...
En remarque, si c'est un léonberg, tu t'en apercevras rapidement  ::

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

bonjour j'ai pris un chien à la spa
et sur son carnet est écrit boxer croisé berger
mais je ne pense pas que ce soit son croisement
il est trop petit je pense
pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait

----------


## rené la taupe

boxer ca c est sur!!!

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

il est pas grand du tout
moi j'avais pensé à un croisement de staff avec un jack russel par exemple

----------


## girafe

Pareil le boxer me saute aux yeux!
je ne voit pas du tout de jack russel ni le staff
tu dis qu'il est petit mais il est encore jeune non?
une idée de son poids?

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

il a un an et demi il ne grandira plus et pèse moins de 10kg

----------


## tquila

.

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

je pense que c'est un croisement avec un staff mais je n'en suis pas sure
ce pourquoi je demande votre avis =)

----------


## Poska

Je ne vois pas du tout de staff dans ton chien.

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

alors quelle de quelle race peut-il être?  ::

----------


## zab2o

::  Boxer avec un petit berger, ça me semble bien possible ! Craquant en tout cas !

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

quoi donc comme petit berger
mon véto m'a dit que le boxer ne correspondait pas vraiment

----------


## zab2o

Ben disons que si je montre ici une photo de ma croisée labrador/berger je pense que personne ici ne sera capable de me dire quel berger. Elle en a c'est évident, mais jamais on ne pourra savoir lequel... C'est d'aillers pour ça que je dis toujours qu'elle est seulement croisé labrador, parce que sinon on me demande quel berger et là on me sors tout et n'importe quoi... Mais au bout de 5ans de vie commune, je me dis que je m'en fiche bien de le savoir !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pourtant, moi le boxer m'a sauté aux yeux, même si petite taille...
Ma croisé lab est petite comparé à tous les autres croisé lab, et mon male qui est censé être berger australien à l'allure du border collie... Et encore plus petit que ma chienne. 
Le mystère des croisements... ^^

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

dans sa façon d'être il me fait penser à un staff car j'ai côtoyer bon nombre de chien dont boxer et staff mais dans son comportement on dirait un staff malgré cette bouille de boxer
les croisements alors me surprendront toujours =)

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

mais en même temps quand il joue il est plus hargneux comme un jack russel il n'à pas du tout l'attitude d'un boxer donc je me posais la question comme le véto m'a dit "je ne pense pas qu'il ai quel rapport que ce soit avec un boxer..."
il m'a dit plus un cairn mais je trouve pas que mon petit Bouba ressemble à un cairn...  ::

----------


## girafe

je vois pas le cairn non plus pour ma part
le boxer oui et aussi au niveau des yeux
pour le berger je trouve aussi qu'il y a quelque chose

par contre tu entend quoi par



> dans *sa façon d'être il me fait penser à un staff* car j'ai côtoyer bon nombre de chien dont boxer et staff *mais dans son comportement on dirait un staff* malgré cette bouille de boxer
> les croisements alors me surprendront toujours =)

----------


## Houitie

Et le croisement avec un bouledogue français ça ne pourrait pas donner ça?

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

plutôt agressif envers les autres chiens en balade pas vraiment attentif
ça manière de jouer me fait penser à un staff ça façon d'attraper les jouets de jouer avec sa bouche
tout pleins de petits détails comme ça m'on faite penchée pour un staff plus qu'un boxer

je ne vois pas vraiment un bouledogue en mon chien...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

quoi que... à part ses oreilles peut être  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non il est vraiment plus fin qu'un bouledogue français et bien plus haut

----------


## zab2o

En même temps s'il est croisé staff il est pas autorisé à vivre alors autant penché pour le boxer! Et sa façon de jouer et son agressivité n'ont rien a voir avec la race !
Sérieusement il n'a rien du staff si ce n'est le côté 'molosse' bien qu'il n'en soit pas hein... Sans compter que les croisés staff ont souvent le regard en amande du staff, lui dans ses yeux je vois le boxer.
Les oreilles et le poil du poitrail me font penché pour le côté berger. Tu aurais d'autres photos?

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

j'en ai pas des masses ça fait pas longtemps que j'ai cette petite boule de poil

----------


## zab2o

Rôôôôh  :: 
Je confirme que dalle avec un staff ! M'enfin maintenant le boxer me saute moins aux yeux bien que ça reste plus probable.

Peut-être du boston mais c'est moins commun tout de même.

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

avec une queue lol
c'est probable un de mes voisin à une femelle j'avais pas fait le rapprochement c'est possible oui

----------


## MuzaRègne

jack x boxer ça serait tout à fait possible.

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

je n'en ai jamais vu...

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

http://chipinette1.blogspace.be/9440...le-15-04-2005/
http://adoption-chien.vivastreet.be/...llier/56343760
Perdu - Rocky American staff - taille moyenne - Fauve / blanc - âge : 11 mois
http://animauxducaillou.leforumgratu...-le-02-10-2011

regarde ce que j'ai trouvé le dernier ressemble moins

----------


## Houitie

bah je vois pas du tout de staff en tous les cas...

----------


## lili2000

Jack x petit boxer  (ou bouledogue ???) mais je pense qu'il n'a pas que 2 races (mais je ne vois pas non plus de staff ou alors très loin ...)

Pour le caractère, cela ne veut pas dire grand chose surtout qu'il est encore dans la période où il va observer puis tester les limites. Si vous mettez des règles "carrées" dès le début, il comprendra vite les comportements indésirables ...

En tout cas il a une bouille originale  ::

----------


## didou752

Comme Muzaregne un croisement entre un bobox et un jack (déjà eux même croisés surement). Par contre je ne vois pas un poil de staff non plus chez ton chien. Pour le caractère ben c'est pas spécifique au staff, il y a pleins de chiens de pleins de races/croisements qui sont agressif avec les autres males, qui n'écoutent que d'une oreille.....

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

en bref c'est un chien la race ne m'importe peu mais c'était plus par curiosité =)
Bouba : race : petit chien  :: 
 ::   ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Tu as beau essayer de le trouver á tout prix, il n'y a pas de staff dans ce croisement  :: 
Puis dire que "plutôt agressif envers les autres chiens en balade pas vraiment attentif" te rappelle les staffs, bon, je sais pas comment sont ceux que tu cotoies, mais ce n'est pas le cas pour tous les chiens de cette race, merci de ne pas les mettre tous dans ce sac du chien pas aimable et qui n'écoute pas son maitre.

Sinon, j'ai déja vu des chiens ressemblant un peu au tiens au niveau de la bouille, ils étaient généralement croisés pékinois / berger (oui oui  :: )

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

je ne les mets pas tous dans le même sac au contraire je connais des staffs adorables qui écoute au doigt et à l'oeil
mais je trouve que chaque chien par rapport à leur race et leur caractères ont des attitudes de jeu notament très différentes
c'est plus par rapport aux jeux que j'avais pensé à un staff

pékinois carrément?!...  ::

----------


## Kerdalaes

Coucou,

Et le mien, vous pensez que c'est quoi ? Le petit bout n'a encore qu'un mois et demi et pèse 1,7 kilo. Je ne connais pas les parents, ce qui complique encore la chose... J'ai pensé au labra, au cocker (à cause du poil bouclé et des oreilles immenses), au berger allemand (à cause des pattes plus claires et de la tâche noir sur le dos). Mais franchement, pour le reste, je sèche  ::

----------


## didou752

Il est encore petit pour vraiment voir. A vu de nez comme ça pourquoi pas cocker ou teckel mais sans garantie aucune.

----------


## PAPOUNET

on dirait le museau du griffon non ?

----------


## Kerdalaes

Ben, à la base, je partais sur du croisement de chien moyen. Mais j'ai bien l'impression qu'il ne fera pas 3 kilos à deux mois, alors ça fait vraiment mini comme taille. Quand je l'ai amené chez le véto et qu'il avait encore son cordon d'accroché, l'assistante vétérinaire m'a fait tout un sketch sur les chiens de 2ème catégories et les rott, la législation... Ben wai, nouveau né il était noir et feu... Quand on voit ce que ça donne maintenant  :: 

Il a les pattes trop longues pour être teckel je pense. Mais qu'est ce qu'elles sont grosses ces pattes !

----------


## blush

lhassa apso ?

----------


## blush

Griffon cest tout et d'importe quoi pour moi lol.

----------


## rosenoire

Cocker X Lhassa Apso je dirais à vue d'oeil, mais vu que c'est encore un bébé...

----------


## Houitie

Il ressemble à la chienne de mes parents, j'ai retrouver des photos d'elle petite


Elle était aussi noire et feu petite (sur la photo elle a déjà commencé à éclaircir) puis elle a beaucoup éclaircie jusqu'à devenir beige... 
Maintenant, à 7 ans. C'est une caniche croisée fox terrier. (elle a un souci de croissance donc est restée petite)

----------


## Kerdalaes

Lhassa apso, je n'y pensais pas du tout, mais j'ai regardé des photos de chiots, et c'est vrai qu'il y a un air de ressemblance... C'est terrible le changement entre les deux photos que tu as envoyé Houiti, je pensais pas que ça pouvait être aussi différent chiot et adulte  :: 

Bon ben, y a plus qu'à attendre pour voir ce que ça va donner... Au début on s'attendait à un rott, et à la fin, on va avoir un mini chien à poil long si ça se trouve. Merci à vous en tout cas, ça donne des idées tout ça  ::

----------


## lyloo56

> plutôt agressif envers les autres chiens en balade pas vraiment attentif
> ça manière de jouer me fait penser à un staff ça façon d'attraper les jouets de jouer avec sa bouche
> tout pleins de petits détails comme ça m'on faite penchée pour un staff plus qu'un boxer
> 
> je ne vois pas vraiment un bouledogue en mon chien...
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...




Moi j'y vois clairement du boxer pourtant...
Il pèse combien de kilos?

----------


## fannyfannyrunrun

*lyloo56*
mon chien pèse environ 9 kg 9,5 kg

----------


## lyloo56

> *lyloo56*
> mon chien pèse environ 9 kg 9,5 kg



Ah oui, petit petit gabarit. 
Mais je penche quand même pour du boxer, avec une petite race. 

Car il a sur certaines photos des similitudes avec le miens.

----------


## Houitie

Et ma chienne en FA vous dites quoi comme race? Elle fait 20kg !

----------


## Poupoune 73

oh c'est Cora du refuge de Lenuta?
ça se passe bien avec elle?

----------


## Houitie

Oui, c'est Cora !!!!
Ça se passe super bien, cette chienne est géniale. Propre, ok tout, caline, obéissante, un amour !

----------


## Nyunyu

> Et ma chienne en FA vous dites quoi comme race? Elle fait 20kg !


Elle du braque hongrois poils lisses ou durs pour sur á mon sens, et du type berger portes et fenetres  ::

----------


## Houitie

Son poil est en très très très mauvais état pour le moment donc je ne peux pas dire comment il sera après. Pour le momeent il est clairsemé et tout raide.

----------


## lyloo56

Je dirais pareil, du berger c'est sur et du chien de chasse (mais lequel? ^^ Je ne m'y connais pas assez pour le dire).

----------


## zab2o

lab X berger pour ma part, elle ressemble beaucoup à ma fifille version chocolat.

----------


## didou752

Comme Nyunyu, vu la couleur de la robe, des yeux moi je vote pour un croisement avec un braque Hongrois aussi  :: Pour le à côté j'aurais dit vu les oreilles un berger mais lequel...

----------


## rosenoire

Petit HS: elle est magnifique la loute en tout cas !  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

> Pièce jointe 77084Pièce jointe 77085Pièce jointe 77086Pièce jointe 77087 
> j'en ai pas des masses ça fait pas longtemps que j'ai cette petite boule de poil


J'aurais dit qu'il y avait un carlin dans ses ancêtre, bon ok, pas sa mère! Mais pourquoi pas sur 1/8 eme? Et ses parents doivent être des ratiers= chien croisés teckel, jack, york, enfin un mélange de toutes les races de moins de 12 kg!

----------


## Jessie36330

Bonjour voici 2 chiens ou je ne sais pas trop leurs origines j'ai des petites idées mais rien de sur...





On pense a croisée berger levrier....



La mère est une croisé papillon

Et vous vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Houitie

Le premier j'aurai dit croisé lab
Le deuxieme croisé labrit ou berger des pyrénées ou berger catalan, ça dépend de sa taille.

----------


## girafe

La seconde me fait aussi penser au labrit

----------


## zab2o

pareil
X lab pour le premier  :: avec un berger
X labrit (berger des pyrénnées) pour le second

----------


## Jessie36330

Miss mesure 30 cm au garrot je crois. Sur maman papillon mais le papa inconnu

----------


## Lulucilia

La première aussi à l'air vraiment petite? Dans ce cas, oui wippet ou PLI dans ces ancêtres, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Jessie36330

bob mesure dans les 70 cm au garrot

----------


## Jessie36330

On l'a mesurait il fait 65 cm au garrot

----------


## missvero

le 1er je vois putot du croisé lab berger pas trop lévrier le museau ne s'y prete pas je trouve 
le 2 ème comme les autres croisé labrit ( berger des pyrennée) mais faudra me dire ou est le papillon la dedans?? j'ai eu une épagneule papillon ça fait 3kgs tout fin les oreilles droites rien a voir

----------


## Jessie36330

La maman c'est ca je l'ai vu de mes yeux sauf les oreilles tombante mais c'était ca... On a vu le véto pour bob et il dit pareil labrador, lévrier avec autre chose...

Question bête peut être mais un cane corso femelle doit peser et mesurer combien ?

----------


## girafe

> Question bête peut être mais un cane corso femelle doit peser et mesurer combien ?


d’après le standard scc
"Le mâle mesure de 64 à 68 cm pour un poids de 45 à 50 kg, la femelle de 60 à 64 cm pour un poids de 40 à 45 kg."

Pour Bob je serait partie sur du berger aussi notamment pour  les oreilles et la tête

----------


## Jessie36330

Ah oui donc ma grosse est hors norme je n'étais plus sur et pas possible de voir du téléphone mon réseau plante merci...

Berger sur et il a le poil mi long (c'est bien chiant d'ailleurs lol)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tiens j'ai trouvé ça sur le site d'un refuge j'ai pensé à ce topic : le croisement est tellement improbable, et en même temps quand on le sait c'est tout à fait réaliste, bref, rigolo.
Donc, devinette : c'est quoââââ ?? (et interdit de tricher en allant voir sur le site !)

----------


## PAPOUNET

On dirait qu'il a la posture du bull, non ??? ou alors c'est la photo qui fait ça ....

----------


## Naloune

Staff/Shiba inu?
Staff je me fais peut être filouter par les plis de la tête...

----------


## Lulucilia

Moi je vois du basenji pour les plis, la posture, la queue et les oreilles ou peut-être du shar-pei et du staf pour la musculature.

----------


## Zénitude

Basenji/rott ?

----------


## Houitie

sharpei avec shiba inu?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hé hé hé moi de prime abord j'avais pensé au shar pei aussi, enfin bref, aucune des 2 races n'a été trouvée pour l'instant. Je laisse encore un peu avant de donner la réponse  ::  .

----------


## popngum

Du lab tout simplement? (Même si ça saute pas du tout aux yeux ça fait partie des croisements les plus courants donc :: )

----------


## Peachcats

Voilà un chien trouver dans la rue, je pense à un croisé caniche ou fox, qu'en penser vous ? son poils est bouclé , pas dur mais pas doux non plus. 

Il y a des photos avant et après une coupe maison.

----------


## popngum

Bichon/caniche/griffon vendéen de loin?

En tout cas lui c'est un trop mimi de haute compét' ::

----------


## Houitie

du labrit pour le petiot non?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Du lab tout simplement? (Même si ça saute pas du tout aux yeux ça fait partie des croisements les plus courants donc)


 ::  première moitié trouvée - c'est l'autre qui est la plus fantaisiste ... 




> Voilà un chien trouver dans la rue, je pense à un croisé caniche ou fox, qu'en penser vous ? son poils est bouclé , pas dur mais pas doux non plus.


Je dirais croisé caniche oui. Avec quoi alors là ...

----------


## gamba

lab/pinsher?  ::

----------


## Noemie-

> première moitié trouvée - c'est l'autre qui est la plus fantaisiste ... 
> 
> 
> Je dirais croisé caniche oui. Avec quoi alors là ...


Lab X Chow chow ?  ::

----------


## tquila

lab x akita ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tout faux ! Bon allez je donne la réponse : lab x .... boston terrier  :: 
Mais en fait une fois qu'on le sait "AAaahh ouais mais c'est bien sûr !"  ::

----------


## tquila

ah bon ? je trouve qu'il ressemble pas du tout au boston terrier moi

----------


## popngum

Ah pareil, même en le sachant je vois pas trop où est le boston :: .

Tu sais si c'est un vrai croisement certifié genre ils connaissent les parents ou s'ils ont inventé?

----------


## didou752

Idem, tu nous aurais dit Chow chow ou basenji à la limite mais j'avoue que je ne vois pas du tout de boston dans ce loulou.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ben si, les oreilles, plus la forme de la tête / du museau qui est pas mal je trouve comme intermédiaire entre lab et face plate (avec le prognathisme inférieur assez typique des croisés face plate, les yeux de face ...).

----------


## Noemie-

Ah ben pas du tout non plus  :: 

LA couleur, la queue, les poils, c'est ni lab ni boston...  je n'en vois rien en tout cas  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Oui, c'est vrai ça, les parents, on les connait? Ou le refuge a émis une hypothèse?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je suppose qu'ils les connaissent, ça serait fort étonnant d'émettre ce genre d'hypothèse au pif, c'est pas très courant le boston.

Et sinon pour le fait qu'il ne ressemble ni à l'un ni à l'autre : c'est justement ça qui est intéressant, c'est un type intermédiaire, mais en le sachant on voit bien ce qu'il a pu prendre d'un côté et de l'autre. Je disais pas que c'était facile à deviner, au contraire, mais qu'une fois qu'on sait, on voit bien comment c'est tout à fait possible.

----------


## rené la taupe

lab et Terrier Boston

----------


## blush

Moi non plus je trouve pas...  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Et le petite crotte que je garde parfois? Elle doit faire 3 kg, a les oreilles droites, un ventre très rentré, assez fine, une queue longue est portée ni basse, ni bouclée, est très très équilibré de caractère, adorable, affectueuse, enfin parfaite quoi! (Désolé pour la photo pas top!). J'aurais dit chihuahua X PLI, et vous?

----------


## Houitie

Du jack ou de fox à poils lisses non?

----------


## Clara Luna

Y'aurait pas un petit côté bodeguerro ?

----------


## lili2000

fox x chihuahua (mais pourquoi pas un peu de pinsher ?)

----------


## helix89

Harmonie femelle sortie de fourrière taille moyenne une idée ?

----------


## tquila

BA x griffon ?

----------


## lili2000

On ne voit pas bien, croisé berger hollandais ? (+/- griffon ?)

----------


## helix89

On la voit un peu mieux si on clique sur la photo.

Elle doit faire environ 15-20 kg.

----------


## Houitie

croisé malinois?

----------


## lili2000

Disons qu'il faudrait une photo de profil ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui comme houitie j'y vois du malinois, après comme dit lili2000 l'angle de vue est pas terrible pour voir les proportions etc.

----------


## flomyspra

Et là, vous voyez quoi comme croisement? Je l'ai déjà mise mais sur cette photo, pour une fois elle ne bouge pas et elle est sérieuse donc on la voit mieux.

----------


## caro.

euh jolie croisement, mais alors de quelles races précises ???  :: 

labrador/berger ?





sinon, des idées pour cette chienne ?  :Smile: 




- - - Mise à jour - - -

m*rde, pourquoi il me les charge de tavers ce truc  :: 


bon normalement ça devrait le faire là

----------


## PAPOUNET

Berger Groendal ???  Merci pour le torticoli    ::

----------


## caro.

> Berger Groendal ???  Merci pour le torticoli


 ::  :: 

nan mais sur mon ordi elles sont "droites", et quand je charge sur imageshak, il les met à l'envers, je pige pas  :: 


merci pour l'avis  :: 


elle est identifié en X beauceron pour info (p'tét à cause de ses ergots aux pattes arrières?)

----------


## lili2000

> nan mais sur mon ordi elles sont "droites", et quand je charge sur imageshak, il les met à l'envers, je pige pas 
> 
> 
> merci pour l'avis 
> 
> 
> elle est identifié en X beauceron pour info (p'tét à cause de ses ergots aux pattes arrières?)


Moi aussi j'aurais pensé croisé beauceron (surtout avec la première photo) croisé avec un autre berger (allemand ?)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je verrais bien beauce x belge, mais pas possible vu la couleur, du coup plutôt berger hollandais ? (pour les feux bringés)

----------


## helix89

Harmonie de profil

----------


## Sanz*

Pour Harmonie :
Moi je dirais bien x Berger Hollandais, mais son stop n'est pas du tout marqué et son nez plus long...
J'aurais presque trouvé du lévrier avec sa petite boite crânienne  ::

----------


## caro.

moi je pensais à du beauceron X malinois, mais j'voulais d'autres avis  :: 


pour Harmonie, y'aurait pas du malinois aussi ?

si on ne prend que la tête, elle me fait penser à une tête de fox à poil lisse  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Colley aussi, pour la tête d'Harmonie ?

----------


## lili2000

Avec cette nouvelle photo, on ne voit plus de bringures donc je pense moins au hollandais.
Après, très difficile : labrador x lévrier ou colley ??? ou terrier comme l'a dit caro ??

----------


## naia

Bon allez, je me lance sur ce topic; j'aimerai bien avoir votre avis:
j'ai adopté récemment via une asso près de Grenoble un adorable toutou d'un an et demi.
Je  précise que c'est une femelle, qu'elle a environ un an.
Si ça peut aider:  Elle vient à la base d'un refuge Italien; elle "roule" un peu du train arrière quand elle marche.
L'assoc m'a dit que c'était une croisé X..... mais je ne le vous dit pas de suite pour ne pas vous influencer et parce que je ne suis pas sur que ce soir exact.
Merci pour vos avis  :Smile: 

Quelques photos:

----------


## tquila

x berger hollandais

----------


## rosenoire

Pareil que Tquila !

----------


## Poska

Elle me fait plus penser à un cursinu.

----------


## naia

Cursinu...  :Smile:  quand j'ai fait des recherches sur un forum dédié à  la race dont on m'avait dit que ma chienne était une croisée,  plusieurs m'ont effectivement renvoyé sur le cursinu !

----------


## tquila

oui aussi  :Big Grin:

----------


## lili2000

Je pensait au fila de sao miguel ?

----------


## naia

> Je pensait au fila de sao miguel ?


Bingo  :: 
On m'a dit qu'elle devait être un croisé de fila sao Miguel.
Visiblement, ça doit donc y ressembler un peu si ce nom de race apparait aussi dans ce topic (alors que ce n'est tout de même pas une race très connue).
D'autres confirment ou infirment ? ou ont d'autres idées?
Merci en tous cas d'essayer de m'aider à retrouver un bout de généalogie de la miss (au demeurant un amour de toutou!!!); c'est sympa!

----------


## tquila

un peu fine non pour un fila ?

----------


## naia

> un peu fine non pour un fila ?


Oui c'est ce qu'ils m'ont dit sur le forum du fila...et ils m'ont plutôt redirigé vers le cursinu.
Quand même avec sa queue relevée, son regard assez spécial et sa robe bringée, je la trouve assez "racée" cette louloute c'est pour ça que j'aimerai bien essayer de trouver quelques unes de ses lointaines origines.
Je me dis aussi qu'elle a p'têtre aussi un peu de lévrier...?

----------


## lili2000

Il faut dire que je ne connaissait pas le corsinu mais peut-être qu'il y ressemble plus ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Et peut être un peu de berger d'anatolie sinon ... ??

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

Je vous présente Eden, 3 ans je connais la race de la maman mais pas du papa,

Merci de vos avis

----------


## naia

Il y a peut être du bouledogue français?

----------


## lili2000

Bouledogue français (ou staffie ?) x jack russel ?

----------


## Houitie

Je vois aussi du bouledogue Français avec je ne sais pas quoi... du bull?

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

Effectivement la maman est bouledogue français.

Les proprios l'avait mise dans un enclos avec un mâle bouledogue mais ils ont eu la surprise de retrouver 3 chiens dont
un (pas plus gros que le bouledogue d'après leurs dires) mais jaune.

----------


## D-elphine

une idée ? moi absolument aucune mais c'est peut être un peu tôt: 1.7kgs à 1 mois, caractère de terrier  ::  au tout début on s'est dit lab mais il a pas du tout le poil ni le type maintenant qu'il est un peu plus "formé" 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les proprios l'avait mise dans un enclos avec un mâle bouledogue mais ils ont eu la surprise de retrouver 3 chiens dont
> un (pas plus gros que le bouledogue d'après leurs dires) mais jaune.


c'est vrai qu'il fait un peu staffie et comme il existe des fauve ça pourrait coller

----------


## loulouk

le staffie est plus gros que le bouledogue français quand même

----------


## D-elphine

un mâle boule c'est quand même costaud un staffie ça y ressemble quand même la photo

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,,

Perso, j'avais pensé à un pinscher moyen vu le museau d'Eden

Photos de sa mère et du mâle qui était avec elle, Eden à 1 mois et Eden le jour où elle est arrivée à la maison

----------


## Lou

C'est marrant sur ce topic, dès qu'un chien est bringé et de loin typé berger, on dit que c'est un croisé Berger Hollandais  :: 
Il faut bien voir que le BH n'est pas une race si courante que ça, et encore plus dans certains pays étrangers comme lItalie ou lEspagne.

Il est souvent bien plus probable que le chien ait hérité sa couleur d'un "lointain" parent type boxer, cane corso, lévrier,...
Et que le type soit du à un croisement de chiens type berger comme on en voit tant.




> Oui c'est ce qu'ils m'ont dit sur le forum du fila...et ils m'ont plutôt redirigé vers le cursinu.
> Quand même avec sa queue relevée, son regard assez spécial et sa robe bringée, je la trouve assez "racée" cette louloute c'est pour ça que j'aimerai bien essayer de trouver quelques unes de ses lointaines origines.
> Je me dis aussi qu'elle a p'têtre aussi un peu de lévrier...?


C'est vrai qu'elle fait un peu Fila, mais pareil ce n'est pas une race très courante...
Pour le port de queue peut-être l'héritage d'un primitif, ou d'un Berger d'Anatolie oui.

----------


## Mag51

Bonjour tout le monde!!!!

de quelle race diriez vous qu'elle soit?


merci d'avance!!

----------


## didou752

> Oui c'est ce qu'ils m'ont dit sur le forum du fila...et ils m'ont plutôt redirigé vers le cursinu.
> Quand même avec sa queue relevée, son regard assez spécial et sa robe bringée, je la trouve assez "racée" cette louloute c'est pour ça que j'aimerai bien essayer de trouver quelques unes de ses lointaines origines.
> Je me dis aussi qu'elle a p'têtre aussi un peu de lévrier...?


Je trouve qu'elle fait plus typé Cursinu et si elle vient d'Italie ce ne serait pas déconnant



> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je vous présente Eden, 3 ans je connais la race de la maman mais pas du papa,
> 
> Merci de vos avis


Ca c'est les joies du non lof. Personne ne peut garantir que les parents/grands parents.... sont bien des bouledogues et des fois au bout de X générations on a des surprises. Sinon oui j'aurais bien vu un peu de pinsher aussi.



> une idée ? moi absolument aucune mais c'est peut être un peu tôt: 1.7kgs à 1 mois, caractère de terrier  au tout début on s'est dit lab mais il a pas du tout le poil ni le type maintenant qu'il est un peu plus "formé" 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Euh porte et fenetres ? Je dirais un beau mélange de mélange ce loulou. On verra peut être mieux quand il grandira.

----------


## lili2000

Pour Mag51
braque x border ???
Un peu de labrador ??

----------


## Zénitude

Voici Lucky. Il a 14 ans et pèse 14 kilos. Des idées quant à son croisement ?  :: 

http://
http://
http://

----------


## blush

teckel  ::

----------


## Houitie

Il fait tout jeune ! 
Je dirai ratier mais à part ça !!!

----------


## naia

> teckel


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour tout le monde!!!!
> 
> de quelle race diriez vous qu'elle soit?
> Pièce jointe 91007Pièce jointe 91006Pièce jointe 91008
> 
> merci d'avance!!


x Border/ Pointer?

----------


## Mag51

> Pour Mag51
> braque x border ???
> Un peu de labrador ??



les anciens proprios m'ont dit Xlabrador mais je trouve qu'elle n'a pas la carrure du lab. Border et xchasse pourquoi en effet :: . Merci de m'avoir répondue lili 2000!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour Mag51
> braque x border ???
> Un peu de labrador ??



les anciens proprios m'ont dit Xlabrador mais je trouve qu'elle n'a pas la carrure du lab. Border et xchasse pourquoi *pas* en effet :: . Merci de m'avoir répondue lili 2000 et naia!!! (2 modif oulala j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous ;-)!

----------


## iferry1

CES 2 PHOTOS SONT CELLES DE MA CHIENNE CROISEE CANNE CORSO....ELLE RESSEMBLE BCP JE TROUVE....

Je pense qu'il est braque x molosse. Je ne sais pas lequel ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Naloune

Ah ben tu prêches une convaincue, depuis le début je lui trouve du cane à ce chien  ::

----------


## Noemie-

c'est fou il a exactement le même profil que mon chien, sauf qu'il était fauve

----------


## Cooki&cie

Quel croisement d'après vous ?

----------


## Noemie-

beagle / épagneul ?

----------


## Houitie

beagle pointer?

----------


## Lysianne93

Bouvier suisse,  pointer

----------


## Mag51

Beagle ça c'est sûre mais l'autre ou les autres races...???

----------


## blush

je ne vois pas de beagle dans ce beaugosse moi... 

Bouvier suisse aussi j'aurai dis croisé chasse...

----------


## Cooki&cie

Ah bah justement apparemment le beagle ce serai sur de ce qu'à dit la famille avant d'abandonner. 
Par contre pour la seconde race, bouvier suisse ce serai pas trop grand ? Pointer oui pourquoi pas, il fait 47 au garrot et 16/17kg.

----------


## Lulucilia

Il fait plus grand sur les photos! Je dirais braque X border collie.

----------


## zab2o

Je ne vois absolument pas de border !
Beagle m'a sauté aux yeux surtout sur la première... Avec du chasse c'est bien possible...

----------


## Cooki&cie

Oui pour ça que j'ai pensé à préciser sa taille ^^ On a l'impression qu'il est grand sur les photos alors que finalement pas tant que ça.

Je pense de plus en plus au beagle/pointer donc... C'est officiel... Pas de rencontre avec les lapins, jamais  ::

----------


## sylviana

En même temps, tu sais, j'ai eu enfant un beagle x épagneul breton et c'était un amour avec tous les animaux de la terre...

----------


## Cooki&cie

Lui non :: 

Déjà avec le chat on a du mal malheureusement...

----------


## rosenoire

Beagle X Billy ?  ::

----------


## amnesie

Les filles un peu d'aide avant que je crée son post d'adoption? 
De quel croisement peut être cette chose? ^^
Il a 4 mois il fait environ 8/10 kilos (plutôt 8 je dirais) il est tout fin, tâches noires sur le corps. 



sur celle là il fait un peu jack mais c'est pas ça du tout  ::

----------


## lili2000

croisé braque avec ???
Il faudrait une photo de profil qui ne soit pas prise en surplomb

----------


## Lysianne93

> croisé braque avec ???
> Il faudrait une photo de profil qui ne soit pas prise en surplomb


Oui, voir le port de queue peut aussi donner des indications

----------


## blush

Je dirais un peu de border, il a la tete de deux croisé border que je connais  :Smile: 
Avec du braque, ou autre chasse.

----------


## Noemie-

border aussi c'est vrai qu'on a une croisé border à la clinique qui le ressemble beaucoup !!

----------


## D-elphine

grand gabarit environ 3 mois vous pensez à quoi ?

----------


## Saff

Mhhhhh... Un dogo X jack ? Ca a pas l'air d'être un petit modèle effectivement !

----------


## D-elphine

non elle est bébé environ 3 mois et donc déjà bien costaude pour un chiot, même si elle ne sera pas du super lourd elle sera surement au moins de la taille d'un dogo femelle
je pense aussi au dogo mais pas avec du jack, trop petit et fin

----------


## rafaela13

La biche est x quoi selon vous ?





On a mis xbraque pour l'allure mais on nous dit que non...

Vous pensez quoi, vous ?

D'autres photos ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-serbie-83849/

Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Comme ça je pourrai modifier son annonce aussi  :Smile:

----------


## Lulucilia

Pas de braque là-dedans pour moi. Croisé labrador. C'est une chienne roumaine, non?

----------


## rafaela13

::  oui pour le lab !! je pensais x lab/ x braque (mais avec des oreilles bizarres quoi  ::  ) 

Mais y a quoi d'autres ? parce que sur la deuxième photo elle a du lab mais pas du tout sur la 1ère je trouve

C'est une jolie serbe  :Smile:

----------


## Noemie-

sur la première je vois du berger allemand / beauceron

----------


## flomyspra

Sur la 2ème photo je trouve qu'elle ressemble beaucoup à ma roumaine Dolma qui selon moi est croisée labrador et braque pour le physique avec certainement un peu de chien de berger pour le comportement.

----------


## rafaela13

merci pour vos avis  :Smile:  

on voit pas trop bien mais bon ...
Elle serait bien plus grande qu'un lab en tout cas  :Smile:  
Beauceron, effectivement maintenant que tu le dis, je le vois aussi (sur la 1ère photo)

Selon les photos, je trouve que ça change complètement  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Il semblerait que quelqu'un ait trouvé sur un autre forum : 


*Retriever de la baie de Chesapeake 


*

----------


## MuzaRègne

Heu qu'est ce que tu veux qu'un chesapeake aille faire dans un refuge en serbie .... lol  :: 
Faut être un peu logique quand même, c'est une race confidentielle en europe.

----------


## rafaela13

Ah bah moi je transmets les infos qu'on me donne  :Stick Out Tongue:   ceci dit, je trouve q niveau tête ça lui ressemble beaucoup. Après elle est peut-être d'une race cousine/ similaire ... ms moi j'y connais rien ...c'est juste pour trouver qq´chose a mettre dans l'annonce plutôt que super méga croisée  ::

----------


## zab2o

Un simple Xlab est je pense bien plus certain que 'retriever de chesapeake'...  !!! Il est allé ce perdre loin ce chien si peu connu !

Parfois ça ne sert à rien de chercher le croisement exact puisqu'on ne le saura jamais... Là il ressemble au classique labXberger, alors certes c'est vague, mais on sait à peu près à quoi s'attendre....

----------


## girafe

Idem, beaucoup de croisements... avec un peu de berger pour ma part

----------


## Shaina

Bonjour, 
petite question (dsl si elle est bete), pour les connaisseurs de berger allemand, les couleurs de robes sont multiples? ou sont elles standard?
ma mienne a bien la tete d'une BA, mais sa couleur est differente je trouve (noir et creme au lieu de noir et feu, et marquage symetrique sur la tete, et "taches" de beige a certains endroits du poil.
Et du poil presque mi long a l'arriere, typée totalement berger a votre avis?

----------


## rafaela13

ok merci  :Smile:  
moi perso, je trouve que le x ne change pas grand chose.... je pense que lab, braque, poulette de la framboisette des alpes... la chienne est noire, grande et vieille.. donc bon...
mais comme on m'a fait remarquer que j'avais pas mis la bonne race, je cherchais à mettre aut' chose pour que cela convienne à tous. J'ai mis x lab / x retriever, j'ai cherché pour les bergers mais dans la liste des races il y avait trop de choix lol
Merci de votre aide, je re-préciserai bien son croisement dans l'annonce grâce à vous  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

C'est une ba peut typé tout simplement, surement non lof et du retrempage donc rien de choquant par le noir creme, il y a des ba noir / gris aussi.

----------


## loulouk

ouai je suis d'accord, tellement de marquages chez le BA ...

----------


## Shaina

ok, je ne savais pas trop justement, merci pour l'info!  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Heu qu'est ce que tu veux qu'un chesapeake aille faire dans un refuge en serbie .... lol 
> Faut être un peu logique quand même, c'est une race confidentielle en europe.


bah écoute j'ai eu un type spitz des wisigoths en FA qui venait d'un refuge roumain, et pourtant c'est aussi une race très rare par chez nous...  ::

----------


## popngum

Après c'est pas parce qu'un chien reprend les caractéristiques morpho d'une race qu'il en a des ancêtres.  Là si je prends les caractéristiques du type spitz ça reste un physique de chien assez "courant", dans le sens où tu peux arriver à ce résultat morphologique avec des chiens croisés bergers sans que y ait zéro spitz des wisigoths en ancêtre.

ça reste une race assez "primitive" je trouve, pas trop "travaillée" par l'homme donc il est possible d'arrievr à un tel résultat par un hasard de la nature (alors que retrouver un sosie de bulldog anglais sans aucun bulldog anglais en ancêtre ça parait impossible, parce que la race est trop marquée par la sélection qu'en a fait l'homme).

L'est canon en tout cas ::

----------


## Poska

De la même façon on voit fleurir des "welsh corgis" un peu partout alors que ce sont "juste" de bons vieux croisés bassets avec éventuellement des ancêtres croisés bergers.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui voilà, un berger / nordique basset bah stun vastgotaspets ou un corgi, allez hop  ::  . Si ça se vend mieux comme ça hein, pourquoi pas, mais bon moi ça me chiffonne quand même.

----------


## Lulucilia

C'est vrai qu'on peut facilement obtenir n'importe quel chien de type basset, donc spitz des wisigoths, corgi et autre, avec un croisement de téckel, qui est une race assez courante. Regarde le chien de ma sur, croisé indéterminé, mais on pourrait pensé à du corgi (oreilles rondes, court sur patte...) alors qu'il surement tout bêtement un croisé de teckel et de jack. Et vous, vous en pensez quoi? (en vrai il a une oreille droite comme une BA, et une qui semble casé et qui pend au niveau de la moitié). Désolé, mon ordi rame tellement que je ne peut pas mettre qu'un lien.

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/379150Photo293.jpg

----------


## didou752

Teckel/jack oui mais j'avoue ne pas y voir de Corgi du tout dans ce joli toutou.
Sinon je rejoins Muzarègne et Poska, tout est bon pour se faire du fric  ::

----------


## Moonskin

Shaina, ma chienne ressemble un peu à ta chienne, le type de chien qu'on dit berger allemand tellement elle y ressemble mais qui n'est pas un vrai BA
Issu de BA non lof, une petite goutte de sang d'une autre race de type lupoïde , bref, un mélange qui fait toujours ressortir en majorité le côté BA

----------


## Naloune

> merci pour vos avis  
> 
> Pièce jointe 109365on voit pas trop bien mais bon ...
> Elle serait bien plus grande qu'un lab en tout cas  
> Beauceron, effectivement maintenant que tu le dis, je le vois aussi (sur la 1ère photo)
> 
> Selon les photos, je trouve que ça change complètement


Hormis le port d'oreilles elle ressemble énormément à ma chienne qui est croisée dogo/beauceron, je sais pas si ça t'aide  ::  
Pour le chiot noir et blanc en revanche, je ne vois as de dogo (d'ailleurs le dogo en croisement donne assez peu de blanc en fait) plutôt bull pour la carrure et jack peut être (paies ton caractère  :: )

----------


## Lulucilia

Si, je vous assure qu'il ressemble à un corgi en vrai! Bon avec les poils courts, de face c'est beaucoup plus flagrant, mais j'ai que celle-là. Il fait vraiment beaucoup plus "saucisson", mais comme il lui manque une patte, a une oreille casée, et qu'il n'est pas totalement de profil, sa saute pas aux yeux sur la photo.  ::

----------


## Zaély

Nouvelle devinette, Bandit que j'ai en FA pour le refuge de Filémon, toujours à l'adoption... Interdit de tricher !  :: 
Le croisement joue je pense pour son caractère super agréable : Gentil comme tout, obéissant, très joueur, peut être speed comme super calme.. mais aussi chouineur et un peu neuneu ! ::

----------


## ben&

au premier regard je dirai qu'il y a du doberman !!!

----------


## didou752

J'aurais bien dis malinois mais avec quoi...Pourquoi pas du dobinou oui  ::

----------


## Poska

Pareil, malinois/dob.
Pourtant il faut le chercher loin le dob, mais je sais pas, il a un truc qui m'y a fait penser de suite.

----------


## didou752

Les oreilles de travioles  ::

----------


## popngum

Oui idem, j'ai tilté sur le malinois en premier lieu et effectivement le dob.

----------


## Poska

> Les oreilles de travioles


Le "chouineur et un peu neuneu" aussi  ::

----------


## Zaély

Roh trop facile alors ! Oui c'est un "malidob", expert en pliage et retournage d'oreilles, c'est vrai !!  ::

----------


## mallo

Et... mon Guigui ?  :: 



A GAUCHE :

----------


## Zaély

Il fait quelle taille ? Parce qu'il a une tête de "mini", mais il a l'air costaud quand même le Guigui.. Du pékinois pour la gueule et la couleur, et ptètr du jack pour les oreilles et le reste..

----------


## Stuky611

Nous venons de récupérer ce petit chiot, pouvez vous me dire de quelle(s) race(s) il peut être ?

----------


## lili2000

fox x épagneul x jack russell ???

un ratier "mille races pures" comme on dit !!!

----------


## mallo

Il a maigrit le Guigui. Deux kilos en moins, ça se connait... Là il fait 9,5 kg a peu près en sachant qu'il est plus petit qu'un caniche. Il a des pattes courtes aussi...

----------


## Jenny31600

Bonsoir j'ai ma chienne a deux goutte d'eau qui ressemble à la vôtre moi non plus je sais pas trop se que c'est mélange d'epagnol de ratier papillon mais c'est une des seul que j'ai vu qui ressembler au temps a la mienne!!!!!!!

----------


## Jenny31600

J'ai exactement la même et je sais pas trop non plus le croisement la ressemblante est flagrante!!!!!!

----------


## rafaela13

Vous avez une idée du croisement de mon futur FA  :Smile:  ? ou c'est du super x + x  ::  ?

Voici la jolie bêêêête :

----------


## lili2000

spitz x tervueren x ?

----------


## Naloune

Ca, c'est pas un chien français  ::

----------


## Houitie

oui, il a une tete de roumain  :Big Grin: 
Je dirais Spitz croisé berger?

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'aurais dit spitz x molossoïde, il a pris en largeur (crâne, museau, corps) par rapport au spitz ce qui pourrait difficilement venir d'un berger qui est lupoïde pareil. Et les oreilles aussi.

----------


## rafaela13

Eh bien mince, moi qui ai des spitzs je voulais changer et ne plus prendre le même genre de bestiole... je vois que j'ai vachement bien choisi  :: 

Ceci dit, j'ai également pensé qu'il y avait du spitz dans ce gros roumain... mais bien plus tard (quand tout était validé donc genre 1 mois plus tard), temps de réaction de mon cerveau.. ça fait peuuuuuuuuur  :: 
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est tout simplement le plus croisé du monde !! ça c'est certain  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Surement un vague ancentre sarpalninac, et beaucoup d'autres croisés  ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

C'est pas un croisement ! c'est un carrefour !!!!

----------


## rafaela13

:: hey comment que tu parles de mon FA toi ?!  :: 

C'est vrai  pour le sarplaninac, je connaissais pas !!

----------


## Nyunyu

Tout dépend de sa taille, mais vu la région concernée, j'écarterai le spitz sans le moindre état d'ame  ::

----------


## cariboukette

Bonjour à tous!

Quelqu'un pour me dire les croisements de ma petite Luna  :: 



Merci

----------


## girafe

Elle a l'air  jeune, quel âge?
tu aurait d'autres photos ou on la voit en entier ou debout parce qu'avec celle ci pas facile de voir...
idem pour juger de la taille et du poids, elle semble toute fine comme çà

----------


## rafaela13

C'est marrant j'aurais dit au contraire qu'elle avait l'air pas toute jeune  :Confused:

----------


## cariboukette

Sur la photo, elle avait 14 ans environ et oui, elle était toute fine. elle pesait 12 kgs, a toujours été assez maigre malgré tout ce qu'elle dévorait lol 
Elle était de taille moyenne.
J'ai d'autres photos de ma nana mais pas sur ce pc, j'essaye d'en mettre une autre demain  :: 

Elle me manque horriblement, déjà 20 mois qu'elle est partie et il m'arrive de regarder à "ses places"... c'est trop dur de perdre son animal!

----------


## rafaela13

bon courage Cariboukette  ::  c'est vrai que c'est dur  :: 
Je peux pas dire la race/croisement car je suis nulle pour ça, en tout cas elle avait une bonne bouille ta pépétte.

----------


## cariboukette

Merci Rafaela! Oui,  une bonne bouille et une chienne EXCEPTIONNELLE!
Un jour, je vous raconterai son histoire : un début pourri, le refuge, la menac d'euthanasie puis notre rencontre, notre vie ensemble jusqu'à son départ... 14 ans de complicité, elle m'a soutenu dans mes moments pénibles, j'ai fait tout ce que j'ai pu pour la garder près de moi un maximum sans qu'elle ne souffre. On l'a fait incinérée, elle partira avec moi quand j'irai la rejoindre...

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux et une boule dans la gorge  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

On voit pas bien mais tête de lévrier, je trouve déjà.

----------


## cariboukette

En faite, j'ai toujours pensé qu'effectivement, elle avait du lévrier mais quand je lis les descriptifs des Galgos, ça m'interpelle....

----------


## lilyssie

Bonjour  :: 

je viens d'adopter cette petite choupette. Elle a entre 3 et 4 mois et pèse 6,2 kgs. Avez-vous des idées de son croisement?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

::

----------


## lilyssie

A ce point?  ::

----------


## Cooki&cie

Elle me fait un peu penser aux berger de la nouvelle ecosse non ? 
Mais c'est très peu possible donc franchement son vrai croisement je ne sais pas trop, de rien pour ma grande aide ! ::

----------


## lilyssie

On avait pensé à ça aussi...

----------


## Lulucilia

x papillon? Épagneul? Croisé de croisé de croisé... Vue son poids et son age, elle devrait faire 12-15 de kilos à l'age adulte.
En effet, faudrait voir plus tard, pas facile, mais qu'elle est zolie!  :: 

Elle vient d'où?

----------


## lilyssie

Oui je pense qu'il va falloir attendre un peu pour en savoir plus et oui elle est beeeelle  ::  elle a de beaux yeux jaunes 

Elle vient de la réunion !

----------


## rafaela13

Y a quoi dans cette petite crotte ? C'est pour faire une annonce ici  :Smile:  ?



Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Je dirai croisé griffon ratier... peut etre du fox quelque part? ou du griffon vendéen?

----------


## rafaela13

::  merci

----------


## stormette

Bonjour :-)
Je fais appel à vos lumières... Je m'apprête à adopter une petite chienne, Lilou (que vous pourrez trouver sur ce post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...inscher-82279/ ), le véto qui l'a vue dit qu'elle est croisée lévrier italien et pinscher, mais j'ai du mal à visualiser ça en elle... Qu'en pensez-vous ? Elle fait entre 30 et 40cm au garrot, et pèse un peu plus de 15kg (selon le véto toujours).
Je vous remets deux photos d'elle, une où elle ne bouge pas pour bien voir sa tête, et une où la tête est floue mais l'arrière bien clair... c'est qu'elle est remuante la cocote ^^

----------


## Shanaa

> Vous avez une idée du croisement de mon futur FA  ? ou c'est du super x + x  ?
> 
> Voici la jolie bêêêête :
> 
> Pièce jointe 111423
> Pièce jointe 111424
> Pièce jointe 111425
> Pièce jointe 111426


Je ne sais pas te répondre mais je dirais .. ouahhhhh belle bête  ::

----------


## Mayday

> Bonjour :-)
> Je fais appel à vos lumières... Je m'apprête à adopter une petite chienne, Lilou (que vous pourrez trouver sur ce post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...inscher-82279/ ), le véto qui l'a vue dit qu'elle est croisée lévrier italien et pinscher, mais j'ai du mal à visualiser ça en elle... Qu'en pensez-vous ? Elle fait entre 30 et 40cm au garrot, et pèse un peu plus de 15kg (selon le véto toujours).
> Je vous remets deux photos d'elle, une où elle ne bouge pas pour bien voir sa tête, et une où la tête est floue mais l'arrière bien clair... c'est qu'elle est remuante la cocote ^^


Je pense qu'elle pourrait avoir des traits issus d'un chien type de type molossoïde. Je trouve que son ossature est bien imposante pour n'avoir que du lévrier et du pinscher.
Ca pourrait être boxer X lévrier. 
En tout cas je l'aime beaucoup.

----------


## rafaela13

+ 1 pour l'ossature et le type molossoïde!!! et pour dire en terme plus débilos (tout moi donc  :Big Grin: ) il fait très musclé et sec.

Merci Shanaa!!, je n'en peux plus de l'attendre  ::   ::  on m'a donné une FA de transit pour que je patiente un peu et pas que j'aille directement le chercher je crois  ::  
 ::

----------


## stormette

Merci pour vos réponses ^^ Moi aussi je trouvais qu'elle avait des traits de molossoïdes ! Mais sans réussir à mettre de nom dessus... Et pour l'instant on ne peut pas bien voir sa mâchoire car elle est bloquée, avec une ouverture maximum d'environ 1cm... Le véto va tout faire pour la débloquer, à priori ça viendrait d'une fracture mal ressoudée ou d'un problème musculaire...

----------


## Houitie

elle semble avoir du boxer surtout.

----------


## Shanaa

> elle semble avoir du boxer surtout.



+1  ::

----------


## stormette

Voui c'est vrai ! Mais elle en a pas le regard pour autant. En tous cas elle est trop belle ma future pépette ! Ça va être dur d'attendre son arrivée ! On la revoit samedi pour 1/2 journée d'adaptation, et première rencontre avec les chats !

----------


## rafaela13

Ah bah ça va, c'est pas si long à attendre  ::  j'espère que tout va bien se passer (pour la mâchoire aussi, la pauvre  ::  )

----------


## Matthias

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai connaître la race/type de chien du père de notre chienne qui a 5 mois et qui fait une quarantaine de centimètres pour une 10 dizaine de kilos. Nous voulions un grand chien. Je pense que c'est mal parti. La mère est un berger allemand (sûr). 

Merci aux connaisseurs  :: 

Voici quelques photos :

----------


## MuzaRègne

BA x jack russel serait possible.

----------


## Matthias

Voici une photo que l'on reçu du père :
Il semblerait qu'il y ait du caniche mais pas que car il arrive à la moitié du ventre de la mère qui est un BA...

Si vous avez des idées, j'arrive pas trop à voir sur la photo (taille, poils, etc...)

----------


## didou752

Sans les poils c'est pas évident, on ne sait pas à quel point si ils sont long/frisés. Pour le père oui j'aurais bien dit un croisé caniche pourquoi pas du labrit. Mais une chose est sure, le père est déjà un beau mélange de mélange donc on ne pourra rien dire de définitif concernant la taille de ta chienne (en dehors de faire un ratio avec son poids)

----------


## Matthias

Merci pour ces renseignements didou752. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas d'autres photos du père, visiblement il est tondu régulièrement. Il n'est pas véritablement frisé apparemment. Me voilà avec un croisé Berger Allemand/Caniche  :Smile:  
Le Labrit n'est pas très courant n'est-ce pas ?

Merci

----------


## didou752

Le labrit ou berger des pyrénnés n'est pas ultra courant mais il n'est pas rare d'en croiser. Il y a eu l'an dernier un suavetage sur lequel les associations en ont sortis une trentaine.

----------


## helix89

Des idées concernant Serbert ? Il est d un grand gabarit, environ 40-45kg

----------


## blush

labrador beauceron nordique?

----------


## Lou

Je verrais bien du Beauceron aussi  :Smile:

----------


## nikorave

Bonjour, avez-vous une idée du papa? La mère est une border Collie.
Sur la première photo il a 9 semaines et 3 mois 1/2 sur la deuxième et la troisième.
Et avez-vous une idée de sa future taille adulte. Il doit faire à  3 mois 1/2, +- 40 cm au garrot et il pèse 6,5 kg.

Merci

----------


## missvero

croisé lab ou golden?? j'ai trouver une photo qui lui ressemble  c'est marquer croisé border collie labrador

----------


## muzellecime

Il a du border... Labrador ? Bof...

----------


## Dahi

Bonsoir, 

moi aussi je vous soumets des photos de ma fifille ! C'est Sanka, anciennement Dinette, qui vient de l'APPA équidés ! Elle était à l'adoption avec Ballotin.

au fond à droite, la petiote qui fait la tronche, devant la moman et à gauche le petit blanc c'est ballotin !

 bébé Sanka

 en hiver

Donc elle est croisée labrit hein ça c'est bon mais le reste ... sachant que son poil change de couleur selon les saisons, là elle a son tour de cou qui devient noir  :: 
Je dis pas ce à quoi on pense pour ne pas influencer ^^

----------


## lili2000

border collie ? berger australien ?

----------


## muzellecime

Labrit ? heuuu, j'vois pas !!! Berger Australien avec un autre berger, croisé +++...

----------


## Dahi

ah le labrit c'est sur, on connait la mère ! c'est celle sur la photo  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En revanche oui le croisé de croisé de croisé ... mdr !

----------


## muzellecime

> *ah le labrit c'est sur, on connait la mère ! c'est celle sur la photo* 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> En revanche oui le croisé de croisé de croisé ... mdr !


Incroyable, il a vraiment rien de la mère !!!

----------


## Dahi

moi on me l'aurait pas dit j'aurais pas cru ...
bon moi je pensais à du husky, ça colle pour la mienne mais pas du tout pour les frangins maintenant que j'ai vu la portée ... on dirait plus du berger australien ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui du nordique à cause des yeux, ça serait possible. Après il peut y avoir plusieurs pères.

----------


## Taysa

Oui voila c'est ce que j'allais dire mais muza m'a devancer il peut tres bien avoir plusieurs peres !

----------


## D-elphine

> ah le labrit c'est sur, on connait la mère ! c'est celle sur la photo 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> En revanche oui le croisé de croisé de croisé ... mdr !


bouvier ou border pour la couleur des autres chiots mais c'est vrai que la petite Sanka n' a pas le type. on a de sacrées surprises avec certains mélanges.

je vous présente ce monsieur, il a le poil du griffon mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre pour lui faire un post il est énorme, très gros gabarit
 il a la carrure d'un mâle amstaff, niveau musculature et proportions en plus gros biensûr pour vous donner une idée

----------


## lili2000

griffon x labrador ?
vous avez une photo de profil ?

----------


## D-elphine

ah oui : j' ai pas pensé au lab ! il est moins rond mais ça pourrait le faire, non pas de photo de profil

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je dirais bien un croisé rott mais bon vaut mieux mettre lab à la place.

----------


## blush

Ah oui ya de sacré surprises, en revanche ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien a les yeux bleus qu'il y a du husky  :: 
certains labris ont les yeux bleus ^^

croisé berger autre ouai ///

----------


## shanty

*Bon je devrais pas trop poster la psk je sais quel est son croisement. Puisqu'elle a été abandonné directement au refuge et que la nana l'avais acheté a des particuliers. Mais les gens qui croisent notre chemin on tellement des avis différent sur sa gueule que je serais curieuse de voir ici a quoi elle vous fait pensé ma grosse. =)*

  

*Alors Alors ??*

----------


## muzellecime

Berger Hollandais X hum ?

----------


## shanty

Non du tout ^^. J'ai oublié de précisé elle fait une trentaine de kg et à la langue rose et bleue =)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Croisé dogo ? En tout cas y'a du molossoïde (morphologie + couleur bringée qui est portée par beaucoup de dogos).

----------


## shanty

> Croisé dogo ? En tout cas y'a du molossoïde (morphologie + couleur bringée qui est portée par beaucoup de dogos).


Yep papa était apparemment un dogue argentin ^^ Bravo ! Et maman alors ?^^

----------


## MuzaRègne

Plus les postérieurs peu angulés et le dos en pente, possible ... bizarre qu'elle ne soit pas plus typée en tête par contre si c'est ça.

----------


## nénéne

la chienne d'une amie

----------


## D-elphine

> Je dirais bien un croisé rott mais bon vaut mieux mettre lab à la place.


il en a le sourire, c'est vrai !, même s'il était marqué rott, il ne serait pas controlé, pas assez typique quand même pour être sure de pas induire en erreur j' ai simplement fait un post avec croisé grande race au moins je suis sure de ne pas induire les gens vers de faux espoirs lol

pour shanty, c'est vrai qu'on voit du molosse mais fin, avec le nez le long je dirais bien de l' amstaff car pas mal d'amstaff ont un nez fin

----------


## shanty

> j ai trouve. maman sharpei. (chow chow me semble peu probable)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> a cause de la langue bleue!!!!!!


Bon ba félicitations  ::  maman Sharpeï effectivement. Bon elle que la langue du Sharpeï pour le reste pas grand chose^^ a part peut être quelques plis quand elle me fait des positions peut probable.

----------


## blush

yop tout le monde !

Vous pensez a quel croisement?







Personnellement, je pense qu'il y a du Berger blanc suisse, husky chien loup peut etre. 
 :Smile:

----------


## nénéne

husky bbs

----------


## blush

Nenene c'tun CL ton avatar?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blush

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de berger allemand en revanche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nénéne

Oui une clt

----------


## blush

poils longs? L'est belle !

----------


## nénéne

Oui elle a le poils long

----------


## D-elphine

blush on a les 2 mêmes au refuge (1 couple), enfin ils ressemblent surtout à la 2ème photo

----------


## blush

fait voir?  ( oui c'tun ordre!  ^^ )

----------


## lili2000

> yop tout le monde !
> 
> Vous pensez a quel croisement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, sûrement BBS x CLT, en tout cas il (ou elle) est magnifique !
c'est un abandon ?

----------


## loulouk

y'a du husky la dedans

----------


## D-elphine

> fait voir?  ( oui c'tun ordre!  ^^ )


fan de chichoune ! t'es autoritaire quand tu veux !




je trouve qu'ils ne ressemblent pas forcément aux 1er photos mais à la dernière par contre par ce qu'on ne dirait pas le même chien sur les 3 photos

----------


## blush

Ha vouiii je les ia vu ! La premiere ressemble a une chienne qu'on a sauvé d'un coup de fusil debut d'année, berger blanc husky. Plus petite et trappu que nashoba ! trop drole !

Y'a de tout dans les croisements, autant nashoba on ne m'a pas cru quand j'ai dit son croisement ! ^^

----------


## Delphane

Han, elle a trop une bonne tête !  ::

----------


## corinne.ml

Bonjour, nous venons d'adopter une petite chienne de 3 mois ,et nous nous demandons de quel croisement elle est issue ...

----------


## corinne.ml

Merci  :Embarrassment:   ,je me demande quel gabarit elle fera ..quand je l'ai eue la semaine dernière elle pesait 7.5 kg ..

----------


## didou752

Je garde le labrador mais vu le bleu des yeux peut être husky. Corinne vous n'avez pas vu la mère?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: à 7kg pour 3 mois je dirais pas loin du gabarit d'un labrador.

----------


## corinne.ml

Je l'ai prise à la S.P.A,donc je ne connais pas ses parents ....

----------


## didou752

En tout cas je confirme les propose de Xaros, très belle chienne. Elle s'appelle comment?

----------


## corinne.ml

Caline  ::  Là elle est repartie à la S.P.A chez la vétérinaire quelques jours car elle est malade ...

----------


## didou752

Oui je suis d'accord beaucoup de borders ont les yeux bleus mais ils ne sont pas aussi clairs.s. Ils me font penser à ceux de Sanka (un peu plus haut sur le topic). 
Pas cool pour le véto. J'espère qu'elle va vous revenir vite en pleine forme.

----------


## corinne.ml

Ils nous l'ont donnée avec la toux du chenil pour laquelle elle était soignée,puis elle a eu un genre de gastro et rebelote pour la toux du chenil...... la pauvrette  ::   et adulte elle pesera quoi? dans les 25 kg ? 
En tout cas c'est un amour même si c'est une tornade la demoiselle !!

----------


## didou752

Il faut voir, parce que selon avec quoi elle est réellement croisée ça peut influencer mais je dirais oui 25-30 kg à peu près.
Si vous n'avez pas d'autre chien non vacciné (c'est contagieux la toux de chenil), vous pouvez la récupérer et la soigner chez vous, elle ne s'en portera que mieux.

----------


## corinne.ml

Wouah j'ai du mal a imaginer ma Caline si grosse !  :Big Grin: 
La véterinaire a préféré la garder car elle lui fait des piqures.. elle trouve bizarre qu'elle ai eu 2 fois la toux du chenil en si peu de temps ... 
Non ,je n'ai pas d'autre chien,mais une minette  ::

----------


## Dahi

ooh tropchou Caline ! Pour moi clairement du lab aussi et du coup pour la mienne on m'a dit : si yeux bleus = husky ou berger australien ou border collie ... et voila ! ben j'irai vers le border mais de loin vu la tronche  :Smile:

----------


## olivia42

qui peut me dire la race de se chien ? merci

----------


## Houitie

Croisé Golden et setter ou border non? Ou de l'épagneul?

----------


## Saff

J'aurais dit Golden X Setter également. ^^

----------


## jenny02

Moi je vois golden x epagneul breton

----------


## sylviana

Cocker x épagneul

----------


## Lysianne93

J'aurais dit Hovawart aussi  ::

----------


## olivia42

merci pour vos réponse 
je connaissai pas la race Hovawart  mais ses vraie que sa lui ressemble

----------


## Poponemo

Voilà Némo adopté à la SPA il y a presque 8 ans identifié comme  Épagneul mais croisé avec quoi ?

----------


## missvero

epagneul x setter??

----------


## didou752

Il n'a pas l'air très haut sur patte, peut être avec un ckc ou un cocker  ::

----------


## popngum

Pour moi c'est un type épagneul breton, je ne vois pas spécialement d'autres mélanges.

----------


## sylviana

> Pour moi c'est un type épagneul breton, je ne vois pas spécialement d'autres mélanges.


 pareil, c'est un épagneul breton non LOF pour moi

----------


## Poponemo

Merci a tous pour vos réponses je suis tellement habituée à voir des épagneuls assez fins que je ne pensais pas qu'il pouvait être juste un épagneul ^^

----------


## Delphane

Peut-être du clumber spaniel quelque part pour le côté "babines qui pendouillent" et la couleur truitée, même si c'est assez peu répandu comme race...  ::

----------


## Saff

Je présente Canyon, mon chien depuis maintenant 5 ans. Une idée sur les croisements possibles ? Je ne dis rien car je ne voudrais pas vous influencer !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Juste 3 petites précisions : il a la queue qui lui remonte sur le dos, il a deux ergots à l'arrière et fait 22kg.



On parle bien du croisé berger hein, pas de la golden. ^^

----------


## nénéne



----------


## Lysianne93

Malinois x Beauceron, pour le berger.
Et je dirais croisé dogue de Bordeaux pour le jeune au dessus

----------


## caro.

> Malinois x Beauceron, pour le berger.
> *Et je dirais croisé dogue de Bordeaux pour le jeune au dessus*


je ne sais pas ou tu vois du dogue de bordeaux  ::  ::  

c'est du X staff, peut être un futur cat 1  :: 


sinon pour l'autre, pareil j'aurais dit beauceron X malinois  ::

----------


## sylviana

je vois du dogue de bordeaux aussi. C'est un chiot ?

----------


## nénéne

Oui environ 3mois

----------


## caro.

> je vois du dogue de bordeaux aussi. C'est un chiot ?


ben j'sais pas, à part le fait qu'il soit "baraque", moi j'vois pas du tout du dogue de bordeaux  ::

----------


## sylviana

il est balèze, alors, ce sera un gros chien de 40 kilos facilement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

par contre, adulte , il peut effectivement tomber en catégorie 1 s'il est assimilable à un tosa ou à un boerbull.

----------


## Lysianne93

> je ne sais pas ou tu vois du dogue de bordeaux  
>  c'est du X staff, peut être un futur cat 1 
>  sinon pour l'autre, pareil j'aurais dit beauceron X malinois


Ben le gabarit, l'arrière main, le port de queue, la couleur,  après j'ai pas dit que c'était un pur race, ça se voit surtout au niveau de la tête croisé avec un chien plus léger à grandes oreilles  ::

----------


## nénéne

[QUOTE=nénéne;1850901]Pièce jointe 137230[/QUOT]
elle fait 11kg pour 3mois

----------


## rosenoire

> Pièce jointe 137230


Boxer X Staff ? Je pense qu'il sera un peu haut pour être mit en 1ère cat ! Si à 3 mois il fait déjà cette taille

----------


## Taysa

Pas de boxer je pense, du staff ou du dogo (souvent les X dogo sont de couleurs) mais elle est deja bien grande a 3mois ou la photo ressort mal ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

x DDBx pour moi aussi.

----------


## D-elphine

je rejoins Caro et Taysa, j'ai un doute sur l' age également, ça n' a pas du tout l' air d'un chiot de 3 mois  ( il serait bcp plus rond si c'était du molosse et moins "fini") mais j' aurai plutot dit 6 mois et pile poil du croisé staff aussi

----------


## nénéne

pourtant si, d apres le veto niveau dent

----------


## D-elphine

c'est étrange mais en même temps sur photo on a pas la même vision qu'en réel, espérons qu'il grandisseeeeeee bcp bcp bcp

----------


## MuzaRègne

je dirais DDBx x berger , d'ailleurs.

----------


## D-elphine

> Pièce jointe 137230


pour info quand même un chiot dogue de bordeaux de 2mois 1/2:
 mis à part la longueur et couleur  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est pas pour dire du mal mais il est pas très beau ton chiot DDB ! (oui je sais c'est pas le tien mais bon, il manque cruellement de type)

Sinon effectivement c'est pas pareil, spour ça qu'on dit croisé. Il est plus fin parce que croisé avec un type lupoïde, mais il est trop grand / costaud (ossature) pour être juste croisé staff. Croisé staff pour avoir cette ossature ça serait croisé avec un molossoïde, mais du coup il aurait une tête plus large.
Mais la tête qui donne d'air du staff c'est typique du lupoïde x molossoïde bien typé dogue/bull (terrier x bulldog pour le staff, mais ça peut être autre chose). Pour moi donc, berger (malinois par exemple) x DDBx.

----------


## D-elphine

ouai manque de type m'enfin lui on ne doute pas de son apparence, DDB direct
je ne le trouve pas molossoide ce petit (je ne parle pas de mon joli DDB lol  ::  ) mais alors pas du tout pour 3 mois les chiots molosse sont bcp plus massifs et rond, donc ce chiot n'en a pas l' apparence selon moi, donc je comprends pas pourquoi venir chercher une race comme le DDB qui en plus est hyper typée en terme de molosse, après de toute façon on peut dire ce qu'on veut, c'est un croisé et on ne sait pas de quoi ça se trouve c'est du lévrier ou je ne sais quoi

pour le croisé staff en fait je le trouve même plutot bien typé pour un chiot de 6 mois, l'âge me fait tiquer en fait, il ne ressemble pas à un chiot de 3 mois peut importe la race, il fait presque "fini"

----------


## MuzaRègne

Effectivement on n'en sait rien de toute façon, je dis juste que croisé DDBx x berger c'est tout à fait possible.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Staff/dogo x labrador ?

Pour info, Guevara à 5 mois croisé staff/dogo/labrador selon le mec qui le jartait (oui tout en même temps -_-)


Et Floyd que j'ai eu en FA. La nana débile de la  FBB m'a dit "Non mais n'importe quoi, je vois pas pourquoi votre asso n'a pas voulu le faire identifier à son nom directement, où ils voient du staff eux ?" (finalement on aurait du, ça aurait évité que la proprio change d'avis 25 fois et veuille le récupérer... bref)



Labrador staff lui aussi, peut être même rott...

----------


## Houitie

Le noir honnetement je ne vois pas de staff...

----------


## sylviana

Moi non plus, juste un type labrador.

----------


## corinne.ml

> Bonjour, nous venons d'adopter une petite chienne de 3 mois ,et nous nous demandons de quel croisement elle est issue ...Pièce jointe 136460Pièce jointe 136461


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Je reviens vers vous pour savoir si Caline pouvait étre labrador croisé braque de weimar ?

----------


## Houitie

Hum je ne vois rien du braque de Weimar... puis d'ou viendrai le blanc? 
Apres elle peut etre croisée de plein de choses.

----------


## corinne.ml

je pensais a ça ,comme elle a le poil bien ras et de longues pattes assez fines ......   ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

> Le noir honnetement je ne vois pas de staff...





> Moi non plus, juste un type labrador.


55kg de muscle, il a du labrador, mais il a du molosse, du dogue, bref, du gros chien tout en muscle.

----------


## corinne.ml

> Hum je ne vois rien du braque de Weimar... puis d'ou viendrai le blanc? 
> Apres elle peut etre croisée de plein de choses.



  j'avais vu cette photo d'un croisé labrador/braque ..... je trouvais des similitudes ....   :Smile:

----------


## dbeauxrats

Braque oui, mais pas de Weimar  :: 

Ici on a Xéna qui est croisée labrador (chocolat)/braque de par sa mère et springer de par son père

----------


## corinne.ml

::  elle est belle Xéna !!! 
ah ben je m'y connais pas trop en braque ::  ben braque quoi alors ? bon bon bon faut que je voies la différence ,vais chercher ça ! ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

Il en existe plein des couleurs de braque  :Smile:  
Moi je me demande si du coup la mère de Xéna elle tient pas sa couleur de son croisement avec un braque allemand plutôt qu'un labrador chocolat. Ou alors labrador chocolat et braque, parce qu'ils étaient touuuus chocolat sur la portée (des anciens amis ont la soeur de Xéna, nos anciens voisins avaient un mâle et y'a eu un mâle à placer dernièrement car battu). Ce sont des chiens dans la rue tu les reconnais tout de suite, tu sais tout de suite d'où ils viennent ^^
La soeur de Xé', par contre, je la trouve bien moins jolie car elle a le regard tombant du springer, les oreilles plus longues et le museau plus fin.

Le braque d'Ariège est noir et blanc, ainsi que le braque d'Auvergne avec cette tâche comme ça blanche sur le museau  :: 

Je me souviens d'un braque bourbonnais, il était gentil comme tout  :Smile:  Mais mon préféré reste le Weimar à poil long  :Smile:

----------


## corinne.ml

::  effectivement j'ai mener une enquéte .... c'est dingue le nombre de braque  ::  a coup sur c'est pas du portuguais !!!  :Big Grin: 
mais alors d'ou viendrait ses yeux ??? je crois que Caline  mon petit bout de charbon restera un mystère pour moi ....

----------


## dbeauxrats

Pouah, ça peut venir de n'importe où, surtout qu'il peut y avoir plusieurs pères sur une même portée donc hein...
Ici on dit que ce sont des "corbelles", moitié corbeaux, moitié poubelle  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Le plus bel exemple : 

(mars 2008 quand on l'a trouvé la première fois, adopté 1 an après)

----------


## loulouk

> 55kg de muscle, il a du labrador, mais il a du molosse, du dogue, bref, du gros chien tout en muscle.


un bon gros lab non lof tout simplement, il faut pas voir du molosse partout ^^

----------


## Taysa

Le X lab noir bah c'est juste un bon type labrador tout simplement. 
Pas de rott pas de staff. Rien de molossoide du tout.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Vu la largeur du crâne un peu de rott ne m'étonnerait pas.

----------


## X_Lola

Labrador x staff ?

----------


## loulouk

un labrador à la base c'est pas super fin, et c'est pas étonnant de trouver ce type de stature dans du non lof 
pourquoi tout le monde veut voir du molosse dans un chien qui a un crane un peu large  ::

----------


## sylviana

A la base, le labrador est de type molossoïde de toute façon.

----------


## Lou

Après c'est juste qu'il y a tellement de type Labrador que forcément il y a de l'hétérogénéité, des chiens tout fins et des balaises.

Il y a autre chose que je vois souvent sur ce topic, ce sont des membres qui proposent des croisements avec des races assez rares, parce que le croisé en a la couleur ou le petit truc qui fait que..... Le plus probable c'est quand même un croisé de chez croisé ^^

----------


## sylviana

C'est comme si je demandais avec quoi Vitriol était croisée. En fait, rien; c'est du type berger allemand qui, au fil du temps s'est totalement éloigné du standard.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Charlie c'est pareil, croisé berger allemand, mais il ressemble à tout plein de chien sans y ressembler vraiment.

Pour Floyd, je m'en fiche moi qu'il soit pas croisé molosse hein, bien au contraire pour lui. Après, je suis pas la seule à croire qu'il a un chien de ce type dans ses croisements. La présidente de mon l'asso a préféré faire identifier Floyd chez le véto de la proprio plutôt que le faire identifier par le véto de l'asso parce qu'elle avait peur qu'il passe pas et l'asso n'a pas d'assurance pour les chiens cat'. 
A savoir quand même qu'il y a des rott dans la famille de sa maitresse et qu'elle sait pas trop qui est le père  ::

----------


## Lou

Non mais si le chien en photo devait être catégorisé, combien d'autres le serait  :: 
On ne voit pas forcément tout, et puis oui il a une grosse tête, mais en dire plus....

----------


## dbeauxrats

Sauf que nos véto de campagne il sont un peu con-con sur ce point là donc ils ont préféré pas tenter le diable  ::

----------


## sylviana

Surtout que ce qui compte, c'est pas ce qu'il y a marqué sur la carte d'identification, mais bien le physique du chien. Sinon, il suffirait de mettre n'importe quoi pour tous les chiens de catégorie 1 pour avoir la paix....

----------


## dbeauxrats

Moi je répète ce que l'asso m'a dit hein, qu'il avait été identifié par sa maitresse avant d'être pris en charge par l'asso (et ça ne s'est pas fait finalement) parce que l'asso avait peur qu'il le déclare croisé staff. Moi après je suis pas spécialiste, je sais pas comment ça marche le faire de faire catégorisé un chien, pas la peine de prendre ce ton Xaros !
Après, ce que tu dis Sylviana je le sais  ::

----------


## cerbere

> Sauf que nos véto de campagne il sont un peu con-con sur ce point là donc ils ont préféré pas tenter le diable



tout à fait on a le cas avec un véto de fourrière... et ensuite c'est l'asso qui s'emmerde à aller voir un autre véto pour faire "dé-catégorisé" le chien..

----------


## Taysa

Non mais faut arreter de voir du staff partout ... 
Ce chien c'est un labrador point et si le veto ai pas foutu de le voir y'a un serieux souci. Soit tu baratines a fond dbeauxrats soit change de veto... 

Remarque quand je vois que celui qui a fais l'eval m'a demander ce que taysa etait comme race -__-

----------


## Noemie-

ça m'étonne pas quand je vois maintenant la taille que font les staffies, on en vient à confondre  ::

----------


## Taysa

Oui aussi ^^ 
mais c'est surtout parceque le staff actuel tend a etre de plus en plus grand on voit facilement des males de + de 50cm pour 30-35kg maintenant. Alors qu'avant c'etait 45cm pour 23-25kg max. 

Taysa etait un petit gabarit mais c'est ce que j'aime chez le staff, mais il est vrai que le staffie aussi est de plus en plus grand

----------


## dbeauxrats

Le "bref" en fin de phrase m'a quelque peu titillé, mais j'étais fatiguée hier, et par écrit le ton n'y est pas  :: 

Je vois pas pourquoi je baratinerai, surtout pour un chien que j'avais juste en FA et vu l'histoire (proprio qui en fait pensait que l'asso allait castrer son chien et qu'on allait lui rendre alors qu'elle s'était faite retirer déjà 2 chiens, inspectrice BB qui ne lui dit pas la vérité, on a été obligée de lui rendre son chien après des semaines de garde parce qu'il était pucé à son nom).
Moi au téléphone, le premier jour de garde de Floyde, quand j'ai eu la présidente de l'asso (qui n'a jamais vu le chien en vrai) et que je lui ai dit "Mais pourquoi le chien n'a pas été pucé par l'asso une fois dans la région comme ça pas de soucis ?" elle m'a répondu "Parce qu'on est pas assurés pour des chiens cat' et qu'on avait peur que le véto du coin (donc mon véto puisque le chien était chez moi) le déclare croisé staff ou rott'".
Moi je m'en fiche qu'il soit croisé staff, croisé tortue ou baraque à frite hein, je me sens pas du tout péter plus haut que mon derche parce que je balade un croisé cat' plutôt que ma croisé labrador/braque hein (quoi que c'est clair qu'on serait pas venue facilement m'agresser vu le gabarit de Floyd ^^)

----------


## loulouk

> Oui aussi ^^ 
> mais c'est surtout parceque le staff actuel tend a etre de plus en plus grand on voit facilement des males de + de 50cm pour 30-35kg maintenant. Alors qu'avant c'etait 45cm pour 23-25kg max. 
> 
> Taysa etait un petit gabarit mais c'est ce que j'aime chez le staff, mais il est vrai que le staffie aussi est de plus en plus grand


c'est ce que jaimais aussi  et je suis un peu deg de voir ce que ces chiens deviennent u niveau physique.
J'ai un ami qui en a un, faut voir la bête, 40 kilos, il est magnifique , adorable , mais pour moi c'est plus du staff c'est du dog ,
c'est dommage, je comprends pas cette course à " moi je veux faire les chiens les plus gros et les plus grands " , c'est ridicule . 
Si un jour je recherche un staff se sera un petit gabarit, 25 kilos max , ras de terre et pas un qui m'arrive à la cuisse .

Et un truc qui m'énerve pas mal c'est qu'on puisse voir du staff partout dans les croisements même quand y'en a pas,
c'est pas parce qu'un chien a une gueule un peu carrée que c'est un croisement de staff, y'a plein de croisements qui peuvent donner ce résultat molossoide .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sauf que nos véto de campagne il sont un peu con-con sur ce point là donc ils ont préféré pas tenter le diable


ça par contre c'est discutable,

jai placé y'a quelques mois un lab x boxer ( qui avait tout pris du lab en plus ) 
la première famille nous l'a ramenée parce que son véto lui a dit que c'était un x staff .... mais bien sur  ::

----------


## Taysa

Clairement loulouk c'est ce que je cherche et malheureusement c'est peu courant maintenant faut pas se leurrer  :Frown:

----------


## loulouk

ouai  :Frown: 
c'est à cause de ça que je m'étais " rabattue " sur le staffie quand j'ai pris tyson , il était beaucoup plus proche du gabarit de ma dinde .

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais meme la le staffie de maintenant devient trop grand. 
Moi souvent on me disait que j'avais une staffie lol, non non j'ai une vraie staff bien typée terrier nuance  :Smile:  

actuellement je discute bien avec un puriste de la race en france et il a de sacres chiens ca laisse reveuse

----------


## loulouk

moi on me disait qu'elle était trop maigre  ::

----------


## Taysa

Non moi avec la carrure qu'elle avait les gens restaient toujours bluffer car elle avait un poitrail dingue avec une arriere main hyper puissante, ca reste ma taysa donc suis pas objective mais elle reste a mes yeux le staff parfait en phenotype. Apres elle avait enormement de defauts donc ecarter de la repro mais au final quand je vois ce que certains font reproduire -__- 

/ ou comment detruire des races sous pretexte d'avoir toujours la science infuse

----------


## Lou

> c'est pas parce qu'un chien a une gueule un peu carrée que c'est un croisement de staff, y'a plein de croisements qui peuvent donner ce résultat molossoide .


Ah mais si bien sûr, et d'ailleurs tout chien avec le museau un peu long et bringé, c'est un croisé berger hollandais  :: 
Et un noir et feu c'est un croisé Rott  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Mince je n'ai pas suivi la conversation des staffs, en fait des staff on en voit quasi plu à la clinique, c'est staffie staffie staffie. 

Alors maintenant je comprends mieux, on fait des staff de 35 kg donc taille rottweiller (oui j'exagère) et des staffie taille am'staff  ::  

Moi je pensais qu'un staff c'était environ 25kg... mais je vois maintenant que des staffies atteignent les 25 kg... ils vont devenir catégorisés aussi...

----------


## didou752

C'est une bonne question, un staffie lof qui entre dans les critères de loi niveau mensuration il est considéré comme catégorisé ou les papiers officiels prennent le dessus  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Je crois que les papiers prennent le dessus !

----------


## D-elphine

un chien lof s'il n'est pas répertorié n'entre pas dans le cadre de la loi.

----------


## loulouk

le staffie n'est pas catégorisé 
le mien faisait 17 kilos

----------


## didou752

pour le fait que le staffie n'est pas catégorisé je le sais pas de soucis. Ma question c'était vraiment le cas particulier du staffie avec des mensurations catégorisantes en fait (comme le souligne Noémie, ils sont de plus en plus gros). Mais j'ai ma réponse, les papiers l'emporte merci (c'était juste pour ma culture personnelle)

----------


## loulouk

oui oui les papiers l'emporte, petits ou gros ça reste des staffies

----------


## Didi4994

Croisée beagle .
Pour elle je dirais épagneul?

----------


## catoune 13

et pour celui-là ?

2 vétos n'ont rien affirmé sauf "croisé chasse"...

Son stop est assez peu marqué, il a 2 mois à peu près, son post ici :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...a-salon-94205/






merci pour vos idées !

----------


## loulouk

un peu de pointer peut-être ?
il est choux en tout cas  ::

----------


## Houitie

Tu as le braque de st germain ou braque de l'ariège qui ressemble un peu !

----------


## Osirinka

Petite devinette Molly ma chienne de 7 mois, devinez le croisement ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## dbeauxrats

Jack/chihuahua ?

----------


## Osirinka

> Jack/chihuahua ?


Oui !  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bon c'était pas très dur

----------


## Nito

Bonjour, je cherche à savoir le croisement de ma petite chienne.

Les gens me disent souvent Teckel + Papillon ou Chihuahua ou Epagneul. Et vous, une idée ?

Merci d'avance !
Stéphane

----------


## lili2000

jack x papillon ?

----------


## Lou

Ou Jack x Chihuahua, les deux pourraient coller je pense

----------


## Didi4994

Chihuahua X Papillon ou Teckel X Chihuahua

----------


## lili2000

Griffon X Berger Allemand ?
Mais il doit y avoir plusieurs réponses possibles

----------


## lili2000

Je pensais aussi un peu au lévrier irlandais, surtout la 2ème photo

----------


## Mathildev

> et pour celui-là ?
> 
> 2 vétos n'ont rien affirmé sauf "croisé chasse"...
> 
> Son stop est assez peu marqué, il a 2 mois à peu près, son post ici :
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...a-salon-94205/
> 
> 
> ...


Ho punaise j'ai la même à la maison! Je vous mets des photos. 
La  mienne était indiquée croisée beagle, mais finalement je trouve qu'elle  se rapproche plus du type braque (format braque français), anglo etc.  C'est vraiment petit un beagle finalement. Après, difficile à dire précisément parmi  ces races de chasse lauqelle pourrait correspondre au chiot, je comprends le véto. Pour le cas de la mienne,  beaucoup de gens me demandent aussi si elle n'a pas du lévrier (elle en  l'arrière-main en tout cas, avec les grandes pattes... et faut la voir  courir!), mais ça ne me parait pas être le croisement le plus probable (sa mère a été trouvé errante dans la campagne normande. Qu'en est-il pour le bout de chou?). Dans le cas de ma chienne, ni sa mère, ni ses frères et surs n'ont la même couleur qu'elle. Bref, difficile  à dire précisément pour le bout de chou. Il a l'air un peu poil plus  trappu que la mienne, mais c'est surtout difficile d'avoir une idée de  sa taille. Jespère qu'il va vite trouver un adoptant!!

Hévéa version chiot

Version adulte (autour de 1 an)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ninouchette ton zozo j'y vois du beauceron, moi.

----------


## Lou

Pour celui de ninouchette je ne vois pas de lévrier "classique", et il ne me parait pas si grand que ça sur les photos pour qu'il puisse y avoir du Wolfhound ou du Deerhound derrière....

Sinon je verrais bien un croissement de BA ou de Beauceron avec du chien de chasse, mais du croisé de chez croisé hein ^^

----------


## Lou

Même comme ça il ne me semble pas "si" grand! Juste un grand berger  :Smile: 
Un Wolfhound c'est environ 80 cm au garrot et 50 kg, et le Deerhound c'est 75 cm et 40 kg.

----------


## didou752

Pour mon chouchou du moment, vous pensez à quoi?


et son topic http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ng-07-a-88999/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour mon chouchou du moment, vous pensez à quoi?


et son topic http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ng-07-a-88999/

----------


## lili2000

x BA (avec un peu de colley ??? (pour la crinière et les oreilles semi tombantes))
Pour ses yeux clairs, je ne vois pas.

----------


## Darlow

Je vois du colley moi aussi!

----------


## didou752

C'est marrant, je n'y voyais pas de colley. Je ne connais pas le croisement, moi je lui trouvait un côté tervueren de son cousin germain au 3e degré.

----------


## Wistiti

X merveille a poils?

Il a un air de Berger Allemand avec des oreilles particulières LOL 

X australien? 

 :Smile:

----------


## didou752

> X merveille a poils?


Ca c'est sur et certain  ::

----------


## missvero

c'est marrant il ressemble un peu a Kayla niveau museau et oreilles et pour les yeux ils sont clair aussi entre jaune et vert

----------


## didou752

C'est vrai qu'il y a un air. tu connais le croisement de ta Kayla?

----------


## missvero

> C'est vrai qu'il y a un air. tu connais le croisement de ta Kayla?


bin non justement ::  elle doit avoir du ba enfin c'est ce qu'il y a de noté sur son carnet (x ba) mais quoi d'autres?? j'avais aussi penser au colley a cause du museau elle a le poil très épais par contre surtout l'hiver et sur les cuisseaux au moment de la mue il suffit de mettre la main et on retire par poignée meme pas besoin de brosse ::

----------


## Didi4994

X berger australien/colley ...?

----------


## Wistiti

Coucou si quelqun trouve le croisement de ceux la .. En sachant que ce sont des jumeaux :P

----------


## didou752

J'aurai dit labrador/husky pour ma part.

----------


## Delphane

Pareil.
Il me font penser à cette race canadienne, où ils ont mélangé d'autres races (pointer entre autres), à des chiens de traîneau... Mais zut, le nom m'échappe...  ::

----------


## didou752

L'eurohound non?

Edit: non je viens de vérifier c'est pas canadien en fait.

----------


## Delphane

Ce n'est pas le nom que j'avais en tête.
Mais je ne sais plus si la race est reconnue, j'avais vu ça dans un bouquin...
Enfin, pas grave, ma mémoire n'est pas hyper fiable...  ::

----------


## Wistiti

> L'eurohound non?
> 
> Edit: non je viens de vérifier c'est pas canadien en fait.


il y a des eurouhounds chez moi ca donne ça  :Smile:   (lévriers X chasse) voir même X Gremlins 



 :Smile:  

Quelqu'un les a pris pour des Alaskan husky... (croisé nordique, chasse ..) 

Voici d'autres photos ou on les voit mieux  ::  



Leur mère :



Ils descendraient des Mastins mais je crois qu'ils sont croisés de chez croisés  :Smile:

----------


## dbeauxrats

Ils sont croisés merveilleux, c'est déjà ça  ::

----------


## didou752

Pour moi levrierXchasse c'est plutôt le greyster non? Et l'eurohound c'est nordiqueXchasse  :: . Je ne suis pas sure de moi sur ce coup là, il y a trop de croisements qui existent  ::

----------


## Wistiti

Coucou 

l'eurohound est croisé alaskan husky X pointer 
Le greyster c'est braque X levrier 
l'alaskan husky a du sang de nordique , de chasse, de lévrier.. le pourcentage dépend des lignées

----------


## didou752

Oki je comprend mieux. Merci pour cette explication  :: .

----------


## luguez

Bonjour !

Je suis heureuse de trouver votre forum !

J'ai adopté en septembre 2010 mon chien Fripon. Il avait alors à peu près 7 mois, d'après le vétérinaire, il a en effet continué à grandir, et évidemment à grossir, il était mal en point. Je n'ai eu aucune information sur ces origines, il avait été abandonné. La SPA avait noté sur sa fiche (terrierXgriffon noir et feu). Mais j'ai du mal à me satisfaire de cette information !

Je vous sollicite donc !! 

Avez vous une idée des parents qu'il a pu avoir pour avoir cette tête là  ::  ?

Pour les indications que je peux vous donner : il pèse 12 kg, et mesure à peu près 50 cm au garrot. il a un poil très spécial, très dru sur une bande bien définie sur le dos, et très doux dessous. Je lui ai coupé les poils courts un été, il ressemblait à un léopard !! 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider !

Merci d'avance !

Je vous mets plein de photos, je sais pas si vous voyez bien, mais il a la queue assez panachée, avec des poils longs.

 premier jour après adoption
 avec sa balle
 autre vue
 autre vue

----------


## lili2000

peut-être un peu de Jagd terrier ? :


ou de border terrier ?

----------


## luguez

Je ne sais pas ! peut etre ! merci en tous cas pour la réponse ! je ne savais pas que les jagd avaient cette tete là ! je pensais qu'il y avait ptet une race qui lui ressemblerait plus ...

----------


## luguez

J ai vu des photos d autres jagd croise fox. certains ressemblent bcp en effet.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Je vois du jagd aussi. Mais pas du fox, le museau est plus carré je trouve. Le border terrier me semble juste  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je suis heureuse de trouver votre forum !
> 
> J'ai adopté en septembre 2010 mon chien Fripon. Il avait alors à peu près 7 mois, d'après le vétérinaire, il a en effet continué à grandir, et évidemment à grossir, il était mal en point. Je n'ai eu aucune information sur ces origines, il avait été abandonné. La SPA avait noté sur sa fiche (terrierXgriffon noir et feu). Mais j'ai du mal à me satisfaire de cette information !
> 
> Je vous sollicite donc !! 
> 
> Avez vous une idée des parents qu'il a pu avoir pour avoir cette tête là  ?
> ...


croisé beau gosse  :: 

Ne me remercie pour cette information précieuse  ::

----------


## Massmiette

J'ai adopté Bowie en Février, après l'avoir eu en FA et j'aimerai avoir votre avis sur son possible croisement ! Il a environ 1 an et demi, pèse 27 kilos, a le poil d'un lab mais pas vraiment le physique : il est fin et haut sur pattes. Il a aussi des ergots aux pattes arrières et les oreilles dissymétrique ^^  Niveau caractère il est très actif, très proche de moi et il peut être chasseur (sans moi ^^). Voici quelques photos :

----------


## Poska

J'adore ses noreilles  ::  /réponse constructive

----------


## lealouboy

> J'adore ses noreilles  /réponse constructive


Doublée par Poska  ::

----------


## Lou

Pour le chien de luguez, le croisement Border Terrier X Jagd pourrait donner ça en effet ^^ Mais bon ce ne sont quand mêmes des races pas super courante.... En tous cas ça fait très croisement de terriers.

D'ailleurs son poil tu devrais pouvoir l'épiler  :Smile:  Le poil mort partira très bien et ça évitera l'effet léopard ^^

Et pour le chien de Massmiette j'aurais mis du lab et puis une sorte de grand berger peut-être  ::  Ou alors du croisé de chien de chasse style pointer, le côté grandes pattes me faisant penser aux croisements de canicross.

----------


## luguez

Bonjour ! Et merci pour vos réponses. Le truc c'est que les deux terriers dont vous me parlez sont plus petits que mon chien ... et concernant l'hypothèse Griffon de la SPA vous voyez quelque chose ?

Lealouboy  :: 

Pour massmiette, la chienne de mon père est une croisée golden, elle a la même allure que ton chien !

----------


## Lou

Oui le griffon est tout à fait possible, mais de toute façon à ce niveau là on parle plus de type de chien que de race, il est peu probable qu'on retrouve du chien de race avant X générations pour ton chien ^^

Mais pour avoir des border terrier à la maison, j'adore sa bouille  ::

----------


## luguez

A ca c'est sûr  ::  c'est un beau batard, et c'est pour ca que je l'aime !! c'est bien un type que j'essaie d'identifier ! j'essaie surtout de combler le manque de ne pas savoir ce qu'il a vécu de ses 0 à 7 mois ...

j'adore aussi les border ! c'est ce "genre" de chien que je cherchais le jour ou j'ai trouvé Fripon !

----------


## chupachup

> J'ai adopté Bowie en Février, après l'avoir eu en FA et j'aimerai avoir votre avis sur son possible croisement ! Il a environ 1 an et demi, pèse 27 kilos, a le poil d'un lab mais pas vraiment le physique : il est fin et haut sur pattes. Il a aussi des ergots aux pattes arrières et les oreilles dissymétrique ^^  Niveau caractère il est très actif, très proche de moi et il peut être chasseur (sans moi ^^). Voici quelques photos :


C'est juste un labrador mal foutu  ::  Un "typé labrador"

----------


## chupachup

Et sinon "croisé griffon" ça veut rien dire. Un griffon c'est soit un griffon Korthals soit un griffon bruxellois  soit un griffon vendéen  soit un griffon nivernais  donc autant dire que y'en a pas un qui se ressemblent, donc X griffon ça veut rien dire, juste que le chien il a une barbichette, mais il peut tenir sa barbichette d'un terrier, d'un schnauzer, d'un chien de chasse, d'un berger des pyrénées etc...

----------


## luguez

Merci  ::

----------


## Wistiti

> J'ai adopté Bowie en Février, après l'avoir eu en FA et j'aimerai avoir votre avis sur son possible croisement ! Il a environ 1 an et demi, pèse 27 kilos, a le poil d'un lab mais pas vraiment le physique : il est fin et haut sur pattes. Il a aussi des ergots aux pattes arrières et les oreilles dissymétrique ^^  Niveau caractère il est très actif, très proche de moi et il peut être chasseur (sans moi ^^). Voici quelques photos :



Il est très beau, il peut avoir un peu de lévrier, de labrador mais il semble très fin pour un labrador.. 

la couleur ne veux rien dire  :Smile:

----------


## dbeauxrats

En tout cas son nom lui va comme un gant à ce Bowie !

----------


## rafaela13

Une petite FA qui débarque à la maison dans 3 jours, voici la bête:




Pour l'heure, sur mukitza il a été dit :
caniche (par la femme qui l'a vu)
shih tzu
labrit

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(compléments d'infos : elle fait 8 kilos et a 8 mois)

----------


## Noemie-

Je trouve qu'il a une bonne tête de teckel moi !

----------


## Taysa

Oui teckel aussi je trouve !

----------


## rafaela13

:: ah voui aussi  :Big Grin:  
Je trouve que c'est un sacré mélange cette toutoune lol , j'espère qu'elle sera aussi belle en vrai car je compte vite la faire adopter la ptitoune  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou y a que moi qui la trouve belle  ::  et en fait elle est super moche et je vais la garder 3 ans  ::  ::  :: 

nom di diou, j'ai peur maintenant, c'est joli les teckels, si si si  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Poil et couleur me font penser à du york, aussi. .

----------


## Noemie-

petit chien femelle toute hirsute elle va partir direct  ::

----------


## Lysianne93

Un peu de berger des Pyrénées

----------


## Massmiette

Merci de vos réponses ! Effectivement wistiti, il est beaucoup plus fin qu'un lab et pas non plus la même tête ! Il ressemble pas mal au chien que tu as mis en photo , c'est quoi comme croisement celui là ?

----------


## rafaela13

> Un peu de berger des Pyrénées


Je trouve aussi !! en fait je vois un peu de tout ce que vous avez dit ! Le seul truc que je ne vois pas, c'est le caniche !
On verra bien en vrai  ::  je vous mettrai une photo si elle est complètement différente par rapport aux photos qu'on a pour l'heure lol.

----------


## faaa30

petit loulou que j'aurai en FA demain :

il a 3 mois et pèserait apparemment 6kg. Je n'arrive pas trop à savoir son croisement..

----------


## MuzaRègne

Massmiette pour moi ton chien ce n'est pas juste un manque de type / type différent mais c'est un croisé, le port d'oreilles est trop différent (semi tombantes).

----------


## Mathildev

> J'ai adopté Bowie en Février, après l'avoir eu en FA et j'aimerai avoir votre avis sur son possible croisement ! Il a environ 1 an et demi, pèse 27 kilos, a le poil d'un lab mais pas vraiment le physique : il est fin et haut sur pattes. Il a aussi des ergots aux pattes arrières et les oreilles dissymétrique ^^  Niveau caractère il est très actif, très proche de moi et il peut être chasseur (sans moi ^^). Voici quelques photos :


Moi qui commence à bien le connaitre Bowie, je continue à penser qu'il a du berger (berger allemand & co). Si on imagine le même avec une couleur plus typique de ce type de race, je pense qu'on aurait du mal à voir du lab en lui. Pour les oreilles assymétriques, c'est sans doute parcequ'il en a eu une de "cassée" dans sa vie antérieure, tu ne pense pas?

----------


## Wistiti

> Merci de vos réponses ! Effectivement wistiti, il est beaucoup plus fin qu'un lab et pas non plus la même tête ! Il ressemble pas mal au chien que tu as mis en photo , c'est quoi comme croisement celui là ?


Elle est croisée lévrier X pointer (et avec une part de surprise aussi) ..  :Smile:  
Sa soeur jumelle ça donne ça

----------


## Massmiette

Wistiti : Elles sont supers belles tes chiennes avec leurs oreilles de chauve souris !  :: 

Mathilde : effectivement pour ses oreilles je ne sais pas si c'est "innée" ou si c'est du à un coup ou quelque chose du genre...avec sa vie passée c'est effectivement une possibilité  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

ma bergère en avatar a des oreilles asymétriques parce que la responsable du refuge roumain met une bague à l'oreille de ceux qui sont déjà sterilizes  ::

----------


## chupachup

Et lui, des idées ? Il est à l'adoption (cela dit en passant...) 4 ans, 12kg  :Big Grin:

----------


## lili2000

un peu d'épagneul mais le reste ???

----------


## Lysianne93

Un lointain ancêtre golden ?

----------


## laet

Bonjour,

C'est la chienne d'une amie, elle l'a adoptée dans une Spa, elle aurait environ 1 an, doit peser dans les 25 kg et elle a un ergot à une seule patte arrière.
Quelqu'un aurait une petite idée de son croisement?

----------


## lili2000

au hasard : labrador x boxer  + un peu de berger ?

----------


## Nyunyu

Pareil, doit y avoir du boxer je pense

----------


## laet

Merci, on pensait aussi à du lévrier.

----------


## Poupoune 73

le cursinu pourrait apporter la robe bringée aussi

----------


## Noemie-

m'enfin... c'est une hyène...   ::

----------


## laet

> le cursinu pourrait apporter la robe bringée aussi


Je n'avais pas du tout pensé au cursinu mais c'est vrai, elle pourrais avoir un peu de cette race.

----------


## celine44

Kawa, 2 mois 1/2 ! Maman type labrador (fine et haute sur pattes), papa inconnu... Plus il grandit, plus ses oreilles se placent en arrière... Il était noir noir à 8 semaines, maintenant, il vire au marron (reflets) surtout sur la tête... Sans oublier son poitrail et ses patounes blanches !
A l'adoption on m'a dit Lab X border collie... Mais à 2 mois il faisait déjà 7kg (maman de 27 kg adulte)... Je verrais plutot du berger plus imposant...
A votre avis ??

----------


## lili2000

???
dur dur dur à cet âge !

----------


## Lysianne93

Je pense tout simplement à du labrador, sans vraiment de croisement d'autres races, mais des croisements de labrador plus ou moins typé

----------


## sylviana

Moi aussi, je vois un type labrador, c'est tout.

----------


## rafaela13

Lab aussi  :Smile:  mais j'y connais pas grand chose  :Smile:  


Vous voyez quoi dans la nouvelle mistinguett que j'ai à la maison?
taille moyenne, 14 kilos, vient de roumanie, poils +++, corps fin 
merci  :Smile:

----------


## Lysianne93

Elle a quelle age ?
Elle me fait penser au berger des Carpates, mais elle est riquiqui apparemment

----------


## rafaela13

> Elle a quelle age ?
> Elle me fait penser au berger des Carpates, mais elle est riquiqui apparemment


Elle a 3 ans.
Oui elle est assez petite (surtout pour un berger des carpates)!! Je rajoute des photos en spoiler (pour pas surcharger le post)



Spoiler:  





elle est folle de joie  :: 






et pas une énorme différence avec le spitzouille de 7/8 kilos (le gros plein d'gras) 


Et son ptit côté "louve"






Moi je ne vois rien du tout chez elle  ::  , en même temps, je suis pas très douée pour ça.... oui pour l'épagneul, c'est vrai un peu  :Smile: , pour le berger des carpates j'ai pensé à ça aussi directement mais elle est très fine par rapport à ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net.

D'autres pistes grâce aux nouvelles photos ? merci  :Big Grin:

----------


## dbeauxrats

C't'une corbelle !

----------


## Zaély

Sorti de la fourrière de Béthune, Garett en FA actuellement



Petit ours tout doux, bien musclé mais très calme...

----------


## didou752

> Pour mon chouchou du moment, vous pensez à quoi?


 J'ai la réponse au fait, vu qu'il a fini par arriver à la maison; son ancienne maîtresse l'a déclaré croisé berger allemand/colley lors de son abandon  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

> Sorti de la fourrière de Béthune, Garett en FA actuellement
> 
> 
> 
> Petit ours tout doux, bien musclé mais très calme...


Il a du cane corse à coup sur pour moi

----------


## Poupoune 73

pareil, j'allais dire labrador ou rottweiler croisé cane corso
il me plait bien en tout cas  ::

----------


## Naloune

Cane je pense pas, je retrouve rien de vraiment typique... Rott oui carrément mais la couleur? Les croisement de dogo donnent souvent du bringé mais pareil, je trouve rien de typique autrement.
Le Rott me saute plus au yeux, nez, regard, posture.
Après je sais pas, un truc courant, plus petit, pelucheux et des petites oreilles qui flipflappent, un border? Mouais, bof.

----------


## Naloune

Avec du berger hollandais?

----------


## gredil

De quel race et mon chien pensez vous sur la premiere photo il avait tout juste 1 an et sur les autres il a trois ans

----------


## estemathily

De l'épagneul pour sûr ...

----------


## Nyunyu

Pourquoi pas de l'épagneul quelque part, avec un autre typé chasse

----------


## popngum

Pareil; je dirai type épagneul breton avec peut être un peu de type braque.

----------


## lili2000

Oui, j'aurais dit épagneul x braque ou épagneul ...

----------


## Lysianne93

Je dirais plus Pointer pour les petites oreilles en pointe, et le nez, avec de l'épagneul

----------


## lili2000

> Oui, j'aurais dit épagneul x braque ou épagneul ...


je voulait dire ou labrador  ::

----------


## Lou

> Avec du berger hollandais?


Je ne vois absolument rien du BH perso ^^ Il est peut-être légèrement bringé mais il me semble plus probable que ça vienne d'une autre race.
*
*@ gredil : C'est vrai que l'avant dernière photo ça fait très épagneul breton. Sinon croisé chien de chasse, avec plein de choses dedans ^^

----------


## Zaély

Pour Garett, pas de cane je pense, il est beaucoup moins massif (tout juste 30kg) mais "compact".. Et instinct de chasse ++  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  je pensais que ça se calmerait mais non.. Bref, il a le gène du bisouilleur, ça me va !

----------


## Didi4994

Et pour la mienne, de l'épagneule mais quoi d'autre?

----------


## Houitie

Je vois plus de beagle que d'Epagneul.

----------


## Wilo

épagneul + beagle, ça semble bien cela, mais je ne suis pas spécialiste  ::  et le mien ? il pèse 40kg

----------


## Wilo

personne pour me répondre ?  ::  le véto m'a dit "croisé beauceron berger",

----------


## aurelie.aaaaaa

Bonjour à tous et toutes!
Il y a 3 semaines ma femelle boxer a mis bas et je ne sais pas du tout avec quel race elle a pu s'accoupler.
Je précise que je l'ai eu (le 07/08/13) par une association sans savoir qu'elle était déjà "pleine", je devais la faire stériliser à la fin de l'année et...
Surprise :: 

Voici mes bébés!  :: 

et ma chienne  ::

----------


## aurelie.aaaaaa

Merci
Non pas d'assoc, il y a 3 petits et j'en garde une donc reste 1 mâle et 1 femelle qui seront pucés et vaccinés à 8 semaines .
Pour le coup, on va se débrouillé.
J'ai quand même eu l'impression que tout le monde s'en lavait les mains (assoc+éleveur qui l'a transmis à l'assoc) ::

----------


## aurelie.aaaaaa

Oui apparemment, berger hollandais, malinois, épagneul papillon, York (je ne pense pas croisé avec du York  :: )....

----------


## Delphane

> personne pour me répondre ?  le véto m'a dit "croisé beauceron berger",


Bah, il peut avoir du berger, mais pas que...
Du dogue, oui.
Mais très possible que les parents soient croisés eux aussi.
Moi il me fait un peu penser au dogue danois (bromholder, un nom comme ça), de tête. Mais comme ce n'est pas une race très répandue, ça m'étonnerait qu'il en soit...  ::

----------


## missvero

ninouchette elle a du berger des pyrennées si les oreilles étaient droites on pourrait dire aussi du picard?? quoique le museau du picard est plus fin

----------


## Zaély

Pour Nina je miserais sur griffon vendéen x berger pyrénéen.. Ou des bêtes dans ce genre  ::  En tout cas elle est jolie !!!

----------


## fafa38

Une petite idée de l'allure que pourrait avoir ce loulou, une fois grand ?


Si tout se passe bien je devrais pouvoir l'accueullir en fa... ::

----------


## fafa38

Pas d'idée ?  ::  Il serait petit/moyen

----------


## Wilo

croisé berger, sûr, je dirais taille moyenne, mais on a parfois des surprises, ma louloute passait par la chatière des chats à 3 mois, et adulte elle faisait 38 kg, donc ......

Ninouchette, je trouve que Nina ressemble au griffon à poil laineux, il a le museau rond et il peut être de couleur blonde. Les femelles pèsent entre 20 et 25kg

----------


## fafa38

Ah j'espere qu'il le sera pas trop ! XD
voilà une photo ou on le vois a coté d'un croisé "golden/lab?" de 4 mois environ , tendis que lui à 2 mois (environ aussi)

----------


## Wilo

éh éh, ce sera la surprise  ::  il a de belles pattounes  ::

----------


## D-Ftx

Bonjour,
Pouvez vous me dire le croisement du petit Smoothie en cours d'adoption? Il pèse 6,5-6,7kg!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...andonne-98672/




Pour le gabarit, il est avec la fille de la FA, elle a 2 ans

Et avec leur chat

----------


## lili2000

teckel x épagneul x spitz ???

----------


## catoune 13

> Pièce jointe 156862Pièce jointe 156863Pièce jointe 156869Pièce jointe 156870J'avais demandé pour mon gros et dis que je demanderais pour ma petite. Voiçi donc Nina adoptée à la spa le 9 novembre 2010.


quand j'ai adopté Falco, la SPA a écrit "X berger des Pyrénées" sur le carnet mais bon... Bof quoi, il est moins fin de partout, j'ai cherché et à part le X quelque chose, je suis tombé sur le Nizinny ou berger polonais de plaine et bingo ! c'est vraiment ça !

----------


## Naloune

Rho il est trop mignon le Smoothie (il porte bien son nom tiens)
Je sais plus si j'ai déjà mis mon pti poulet (je crois bien que oui mais il est trop beau je vous le remet  :: )

----------


## lili2000

croisé basenji

----------


## Lou

C'est comme ça que j'imagine un croisement amstaff x basenji  ::

----------


## lili2000

j'aurais plutôt dit basenji x boxer au vue de la taille du thorax.

----------


## dbeauxrats

En tout cas il est superbe !
Mes voisins ont un basenji de la même couleur, c'est vrai qu'il y ressemble beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## Noemie-

Non mais le port de queue quoi  ::  il est trop beau  ::

----------


## Taysa

Boxer / basenji j'aurais dis !

----------


## Naloune

Mais ouiiiiii, c'est tout l'intérêt de ce chien  :: 
Alors non y' a pas de Basenji (êtes vous bien sérieux  :: )

----------


## lili2000

shar-pei x boxer x berger ???

----------


## MuzaRègne

carlin x berger ??? (j'y crois à peine mais bon !)

----------


## Taysa

J'aurais penser aussi au boxer / shar-pei

----------


## Naloune

Non plus!
Lou a en partie raison, il y a un (tout) petit peu de staff. Ca se voit nettement plus sur le reste des portées. Bêtes de scène à récupérer parents et moult progénitures.
Oubliez la queue, c'est plus du (mince l'orthographe) à une malformation de tout le train arrière (dysplasie +++ et luxation des rotules).
Y'a aussi du labrador, en fait sa mère était un genre de croisement de labrador chocolat et de staff, plus labrador que staff d'ailleurs, enfin plus chocolat que tout le reste d'ailleurs c'était un petit tonneau  :: 
Le père était un type dogo. 
Vous soupoudrez le tout de grosse carence alimentaire et d'une interdiction de bouger (bah oui un chiot ça bouge, incroyable) et de tout un tas de choses très moches et ça donne Slam qui lui est très beau mais très bancal physiquement.

----------


## Taysa

Bah faut bien le chercher le staff alors

----------


## Naloune

Ah oui sur lui carrément, c'est le moins typé de tous.

----------


## fafa38

Une idée sur sa bouille future? sa taille? à ce ptit loup ?
Et ce genre de poils qu'est ce que ça donne plus tard ? :: 
Je n'arrive vraiment pas à voir à quoi il pourrait ressembler à l'age adulte  ::

----------


## Wilo

je trouve qu'il ressemble à ce chiot terre-neuve. peut être est-il croisé avec un berger ?

----------


## fafa38

Terre neuve ?  ::  j’espère pas! C'est un peu grand quand même !
En tout cas c'est sur qu'il y a du croisé de croisé (c'est un petit roumain)
Le voici avec sa soeur, il fait tout "frêle" à coté (je trouve qu'il a un thorax assez etroit) Vu qu'il n'y a pas de reperes sur la photo,impossible de savoir si il a de grosses patounes.

----------


## tarapo

D'apres le refuge c'est une croisée Griffon avec ????


Et vous, vous diriez quoi de ma pepette?

----------


## lili2000

genre groenendael ?
je répondais à fafa 38

----------


## Lysianne93

- - - Mise à jour - - -

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'apres le refuge c'est une croisée Griffon avec ????  Et vous, vous diriez quoi de ma pepette?


Griffon, Beagle ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Terre neuve ?  j’espère pas! C'est un peu grand quand même !
> En tout cas c'est sur qu'il y a du croisé de croisé (c'est un petit roumain)
> Le voici avec sa soeur, il fait tout "frêle" à coté (je trouve qu'il a un thorax assez etroit) Vu qu'il n'y a pas de reperes sur la photo,impossible de savoir si il a de grosses patounes.


Un peu de berger hollandais poil long, mais il parait tout riquiqui, savez vous son age et son poids ?

----------


## fafa38

Son age est estimé à environ 2/3 mois, pour son poids aucune idée  ::  Je n'ai que ces deux photos de lui.
Ils osnt peut etre (je dit bien peut etre !) du même gabarit que leur frère moka (hélas décédé  ::  )qu'on voit sur les pages précédentes (le ptit brun)

--> donc j'en ddeduis que vous le voyez toutes à poil long/ mi long, avec une bouille de croisé berger et les oreilles tombantes?

----------


## catoune 13

j'ai eu le même style de chiot en accueil, FARAH, typiquement X TN, grosses papattes et "couronne" de poils sur la tête...
Elle a "viré" très grand setter !

----------


## fafa38

::  J'espere que ça ne sera pas un grand gabarit, car je suis prévue pour faire FA chien petite taille ^^ (max 15kg)

----------


## catoune 13

les grands chiens, même chiots, sont beaucoup plus calme en général.

----------


## fafa38

Oui je le sais, mais on a quand même un appartement de petite taille, au 3eme sans ascenseur !
M'enfin notre but c'est de le sortir de la misère et qu'il trouve une chouette famille !  :Smile: 
Tu n'as pas par hasard des photos de Farah?

----------


## catoune 13

Voilà Farah (je n'ai pas retrouvé son post ici)



2 ans plus tard

----------


## fafa38

Ah oui elle est devenue superbe ! (et immense ! ^^) Je pense que le petit hansel est nettement plus petit.
Je dirais au vu des freres qu'il doit faire la taille d'un gros chat, donc peut etre entre 3 et 5kg? Mais ce ne sont que supposition (les frèreset soeurs d'une même portée peuvent etre bien differents)

----------


## Wilo

c'est vrai qu'il y a une ressemblance avec Farah chiot, quelle belle louloute  ::  Fafa38 pour la taille du petit loup ce sera la surprise, comme je disais ma louloute passait par la chatière des chats à 3 mois et adulte elle faisait 38 kgs. Mais bon ça ne veut rien dire, surtout quand on ne sait pas trop le croisement

----------


## Didi4994



----------


## Noemie-

rhodesian ridgeback sans crête  ::

----------


## lilyssie

> Terre neuve ?  jespère pas! C'est un peu grand quand même !
> En tout cas c'est sur qu'il y a du croisé de croisé (c'est un petit roumain)
> Le voici avec sa soeur, il fait tout "frêle" à coté (je trouve qu'il a un thorax assez etroit) Vu qu'il n'y a pas de reperes sur la photo,impossible de savoir si il a de grosses patounes.
> 
> Pièce jointe 159204


Je suis loin d'être une pro mais je trouve qu'il ressemble un peu à la mienne bébé :


Et ça a donné ça :


Elle a 11 mois et fait un peu plus de 10 kgs (je ne connais d'ailleurs absolument pas son croisement  :: )

----------


## lili2000

> 


x cane corso ? x labrador ou dogue argentin ?

----------


## Naloune

Ouh Didi j'adore! 
Alors bizarrement le rott en croisement peu amener ce genre de couleur mais je ne lui trouve pas de truc physique autre.

----------


## catoune 13

> 


en "plus" chasse, tu as le briquet de Provence, là

http://chien.ouest-atlantis.com/briq...-provence.html

le braque hongrois (vizsla), là

http://wamiz.com/chiens/braque-hongrois-a-poil-court-77

----------


## Nyunyu

Pas de braque hongrois pour moi, je ne lui trouve rien qui s y rapporte.

----------


## catoune 13

RRB, je vois pas...

----------


## Matthias

Bonsoir, 
j'ai déjà posté à l'époque.
Mais ma chienne a grandi. Pourriez-vous me dire ce que vous voyez dedans ? (Sa mère est un BA) mais son père, on ne se sait justement pas.
Elle a 9 mois et pèse 15 kg pour 48 cm. Va-telle grandir encore un peu ?





Son père (apparemment) :


Merci de vos réponses

----------


## Wilo

je dirais qu'elle a du berger picard  ::  en tout cas c'est une très jolie fifille  ::

----------


## mallo

J'ai peut être déjà mis les miens, au cas où :

JUNIOR



NOUGAT



GUIZ'MO (à gauche)

----------


## lili2000

Matthias : BA x Fox ? (mais le père de la photo est plausible)
Mallo : Junior : x York et ??
Nougat : x fox - Griffon ?
Guiz'mo : pinsher x ? bouledogue ???

----------


## mallo

Merci. Alors pour info (j'avais zappé) Junior pèse 12 kilos, tout comme Nougat. Guiz fait 8,5 kg. D'après le vétérinaire qui suivait Junior au début, il serait croisé york...... Rotweiller !!!!!!!! Et il en était persuadé, donc bon.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Ben oui, c'est bien connu, tous les chiens noir et feu sont croisés Rott voyons !

----------


## mallo

Ou pas lol. Et qui sait, il a peut être du beauceron mon Juju !  ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

Vas savoir !  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Pour Matthias j'auurai dit berger Picard aussi
 mais ils sont quand meme plus grand que ca, donc c ptet son vrai père sur la photo!

----------


## kevin93

> Ben oui, c'est bien connu, tous les chiens noir et feu sont croisés Rott voyons !


c'est comme tout les petits chiens noir et feu tout de suite croisé yorkshire .... Quand on voit le Loulou de Mallo qu'on m'explique ou est le yorkshire  ::

----------


## lili2000

le york est une race courant comme le labrador ou le BA.

Je pense qu'il peut y voir du york dedans mais bien sûr pas que çà, sûrement un autre terrier.
Après, le fait de ne pas le voir en vrai n'aide pas.

----------


## mallo

Le truc chez Juju, c'est ses oreilles toutes tordues, qu'on a l'impression qu'il va décoller lol. Sans parler de cette touffe de poils blancs sur le haut du crâne tel un gremlins ! Ou bien, c'est un croisé rockeur (oui bon, à 2h du mat' on rame pas mal quand même) !

----------


## Wilo

ce qui est sûr c'est que ce sont des croisés de chez croisés mais beaux comme tout  ::  pour ma louloute en avatar, on m'avait dit "berger belge croisée X matin de Naples ? pour le X matin de Naples je cherche toujours  ::

----------


## mallo

C'est vrai que généralement, dès qu'on voit une tite barbichette on pense au griffon. Donc la petite BA pourquoi pas avec un nivernais. 

Maintenant comme tu dis Wilo, s'il y a du croisé sur plusieurs générations, ben ça donne du n'importe quoi tout plein de poils, tout plein de couleur lol !

----------


## Wilo

> Willo, ils sont trop beaux tes loulous.Deux beaux griffounets et un petit ratier?
> 
> J'ai bien lu croisé york et rott? C'est possible ça?
> 
> La croisée BA, je dirais x griffonette aussi.Le père aurait du griffon nivernais?
> 
> je vois des griffons partout maintenant!!!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...



Ninouchette, ce ne sont pas mes loulous, il ne m'en reste plus qu'un  :: , croisé beauceron, un peu plus haut dans le post

----------


## Matthias

Bonsoir et merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## lili2000

je me permet de mettre un chien qui est sur Rescue :
qu'en pensez-vous ?



Il fait 10kg

----------


## Wilo

peut être du griffon comme celui-ci croisé avec du fox ?

----------


## mallo

Punaise Wilo, on dirait mon Juju !! C'est dingue !!  :: 

Lili, j'aurais dit croisé BA déjà, avec un type chien de chasse comme le Harrier par exemple (mais tellement rare, cette race) ?

----------


## Wilo

Juju c'est celui de ton avatar ? effectivement quelle ressemblance  ::   ::

----------


## mallo

Non mon avatar c'est Jeps, mon titou décédé l'année dernière.

Junior, c'est lui :

----------


## lili2000

> Punaise Wilo, on dirait mon Juju !! C'est dingue !! 
> 
> Lili, j'aurais dit croisé BA déjà, avec un type chien de chasse comme le Harrier par exemple (mais tellement rare, cette race) ?


Ce chien est marqué croisé BA sur sa fiche mais rien ne m'y fait penser sur pour un chien de 10kg ...
Ce chien, c'est : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...6/#post2012389

Pour moi, j'aurai dit qu'il a du terrier avec un peu de chien courant peut-être ???

----------


## mallo

Ou voilà, un chien courant. Mais je trouve qu'il a du BA quand même, malgré sa petite taille...  D'autres avis ?

----------


## Wilo

> Punaise Wilo, on dirait mon Juju !! C'est dingue !! 
> 
> Lili, j'aurais dit croisé BA déjà, avec un type chien de chasse comme le Harrier par exemple (mais tellement rare, cette race) ?


ouh là oui, copie conforme.

----------


## speiper

La chienne de mon copain (je connais le croisement mais j'ai un doute) qu'en pensez vous.
Elle fais 53cm au garrot

----------


## Wilo

je dirais qu'elle a du staff  et peut être du boxer ? en tout cas ils sont très beaux  ::

----------


## Taysa

Une staff pas typée

----------


## Naloune

Oui une staff, je vois pas trop de croisement  ::  Ou alors staff et staffie?

----------


## speiper

Merci Wilo  :Smile:  et tu as raison en plus
Non c'est pas un staff encore moins staffie (1m53 au garrot quand même lol)

Il l'a adopté en pensant être une staff/boxer mais des connaisseurs sur le staff nous on dit que cela pour être un croisement pit/boxer, car le torse et la gueule ne sont pas élargie.

----------


## Taysa

Staff pas typée tout simplement, du pit sachant qu'il y en a tres tres tres peu en france et qu'ils sont bien gardés ca m'etonnerais tres fortement, du boxer mui ils ont de sacrés poitrail aussi.

----------


## Wilo

merci speiper  ::  ::  oui, il est vrai que pit et staff se ressemblent, enfin pour moi  ::

----------


## speiper

Taysa, pas loin de chez moi il y en a pas mal des pitt ( des red noses) :/ et malheureusement avec cette lois tout les croisements avec du staff ou du staff non lof devient du pit :/
La mère est boxer et le père c'est là ou nous avons un doute (staff ou pitt).
Elle est tout toute fine est très haute sur patte. Iron (staff) à côté fait deux fois en largeur et 3 fois ses pattes. Il a 7mois, elle a 2ans et demi.

----------


## Taysa

Comme tu le dis toi meme des X staffs ou staffs non loof deviennent des piTT et cela n'a rien a voir avec l'american piTbull terrier ! 
Je te ramene un pit te garantis que tu verras la difference  ::  

tu as des staffs red nose aussi, y'en a eu un confirmer en expo en france meme ! 
On a vu un naitre dernierement chez une eleveuse reputée elle l'a vendue pour compagnie avec castration mais ca existe

----------


## speiper

attention j'ai pas dit de l'american pitbull terrier j'ai dis du pitt (donc peut être du staff non lof) :Smile: 
En tout cas ceux que j'ai connais c'est pas du staff vu la taille et la carrure. Nos amis éleveurs (ce ne veux pas dire que je cotionne) eux, nous dise que le rednose n'est pas du staff.
Enfin bref c'est pas le sujet lol

En tout cas j'entend vos avis  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Officiellement le red nose ne peut etre du staff puisque c'est une "couleur" non reconnue

----------


## cerbere

elle échappe de 3 cm à la loi elle a eu de la chance et elle est vraiment très très belle.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si on est sur que la mère est boxer pour moi le père = type berger ou terrier, selon la taille.

----------


## cerbere

moi j'ai eu un croisement boxer/pit (et là sur de sur) si cela peut t'aider

Pièce jointe 164966

Pièce jointe 164967

et sa soeur

Pièce jointe 164968

Pièce jointe 164969

----------


## Taysa

Tellement plus classe de dire que c'est un pit ..... 
Tu dois etre capable de nous sortir la lignee alors si tu es sur de sur mdrrr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ps : te donne pas la peine de repondre c'etait ironique

----------


## speiper

> Tellement plus classe de dire que c'est un pit ..... 
> Tu dois etre capable de nous sortir la lignee alors si tu es sur de sur mdrrr
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ps : te donne pas la peine de repondre c'etait ironique


Euh non moi je suis pas spécialement fan du pitt justement :/ Après classe ou pas je m'en fou c'est pas pour moi ...

Cerbere oui il y a un petit quelque chose ... la soeur a la lèvre un peu plus boudeuse du boxer que la chienne de mon copain ^^
Le truc c'est qu'on voit le croisement avec le boxer, alors que sa chienne elle pas du tout la tête ... elle a le corps mais super fin ... 

Muzarègne. Ah bon? le poil aurait été différent non?

----------


## Nyunyu

Juste pour info niveau morpho, voici 2 femelles (soeurs) APBT (de la lignée adorée de Taysa)

----------


## Taysa

Comme elles sont belles <3

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah bha ca après, on aime ou pas, c'est certain.
Par contre, elles ne sont pas "gonflées", elles font énormément de sport, de weight pull et barfent.
Moi c'est le caractère de l'une des 2 que je déteste, une vraie plaie  :: 

Par contre, les photos c'est juste pour donner une idée quant au physique réel d'un pitbull, pas l'amstaff sans LOF

----------


## Taysa

Ton chien est laid et alors ? Chacun ses gouts ! 
Y'a un minimum de politesse on dis pas qu'un animal est laid merci de respecter un minimum ! Tu n'aimes pas certes mais non elles ne sont pas laides.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si t'aime les plaies faut que tu rencontres Iana !  ::

----------


## May-May

Juste pour rappel : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...tegorieLien=id

L'arrêté du 27 avril 1999 nous dit :




> Relèvent de la 1re catégorie de chiens telle que définie à l'article 211-1 du code rural :        - les chiens assimilables par leurs  caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race Staffordshire  terrier, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogique reconnu par le  ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche ;     - les chiens assimilables par leurs  caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race American  Staffordshire terrier, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogique  reconnu par le ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche.  *Ces deux types de chiens peuvent être communément appelés « pit-bulls »* ;


La loi qualifie ces chiens de pit-bulls, donc ce serait bien de ne pas agresser les gens qui osent utiliser ce terme  :: 

*Ce message n'a pas pour but de relancer le débat, juste d'éclaircir ce point*.

----------


## cerbere

merci May May mais bon y'en a toujours qui savent mieux que tout le monde hein... pathétique enfin bref le principale c'est que la chienne est bien mignonne  ::

----------


## caro.

*bon allez on stoppe le débat et on se reconcentre sur le sujet de base  

merci*

----------


## Nyunyu

D'ailleurs, par simple curiosité, vous avez une idée de son croisement (FA d'il y'a bientôt 2 ans, déjà  :: ) :

Quand il est arrivé, âge estimé à environ 3 mois, trouvé dans la rue donc on ne connaît rien de son passif :
 

Et quand je l'ai revu tout juste 11 semaines plus tard (il a été adopté très rapidement une fois les vaccins OK), j'ai failli faire une attaque, parce que sur la photo on ne dirait pas, mais il est plus grand que Màlna  ::

----------


## cerbere

mais y'a que des chiens méchants? On en voit tout plein derrière  :: 

(quelle saleté cette loi quand on voit les gueules à bisous...)

----------


## Nyunyu

Meuh non, sur la 30aine de chiens qu'on promène régulièrement entre membres de l'assoc et adoptants y'avait Màlna ma bouvier, Barna le braque allemand (le seul muselé  ::  ), 2 westies, Bubi la mudi et Bubi la DA, puis un chiot et euh ... Robi, un X berger  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

labrador/bullmastiff ?

----------


## Taysa

En meme temps au club on a eu plusieurs bouviers, et les femelles sont pas mega grandes au garrot, par contre le petit a 3mois avait deja de sacrés patounes !

----------


## Nyunyu

Certes Màlna n'est pas grande, mais en 11 semaines il l'a dépassée (et il n'avait pas fini sa croissance, du tout!)
Du coup, à environ 6 mois il faisait déjà très grand quoi.
Par contre, adulte il ne fait pas non plus la taille d'un DA, mais il en reste bien imposant quand même.

J'ai jamais vraiment sur de quel croisement il était issu, mais la bouille  ::

----------


## Shaina

Bonjour,

je viens demander de l'aide pour determiner le type de cette puce que j'ai en FA; 
c'est une femelle estimée a 1 mois et demi (pas plus de deux je pense en tout cas) trouvée le long d'une 2 voies.
elle m'a l'air de petite taille, mais j'ai un doute... je ne l'ai pas pesée, j'ai pas de quoi pour le moment.
elle mesure environ 15 à 18cm au garrot, et environ 30 cm de long (sans la queue) elle tient dans ma main jusque la moitié de mon avant bras en gros...

est-elle petit ou moyen gabarit? et quel croisement, ou quel type? 

Merci de votre aide  ::

----------


## Lolly Titi

Bonjour, que pensez-vous du croisement de ma chienne? Le véto de l'asso qui l'avait recueillie a noté dans son passeport x fox terrier. Ma véto me parle d'un mélange westie et chien style petit griffon. Au club canin hier, le moniteur a cru que c'était un bichon...Alors, qu'en dîtes-vous : westie, bichon, griffon, coton? Merci!

----------


## Lou

@ Lolly Titi : Je verrais bien du Westie aussi, surtout sur la 3e photo. Après le corps semble long, et ça ajouté à la couleur et la longueur du chanfrein je verrais bien un type Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen



@ Shaina : J'aurai du mal à dire, parce qu'autant sur la première photo elle fait petite, autant sur celle avec toi elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir le gabarit d'un "petit" chien. En plus elle a l'air en pas très bon état (gros ventre, colonne apparente), alors la croissance a pu être faussée....

----------


## Houitie

LOlly c'est une croisée cochon d'inde X ragondin je te le dis depuis toujours Lolly Titi. 
Non sans rire je trouve qu'elle a du coton de tuléar. Ce sera donc une westie de tuléar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shaina

Comme tu dis Lou, elle n'est pas en bon etat, bien que la elle ai déjà un peu moins de bidon, mais elle a mal commencé sa vie la ptite puce ça c'est sur...

----------


## Didi4994

Westie sûr croisé cairn terrier ou griffon mais elle est quand même plus basse qu'un griffon et westie

----------


## Nyunyu

Elle a le coprs long comme les chiens "chenilles" (me souvient plus du nom de la race) un peu  ::

----------


## lealouboy

teckel ?

----------


## Houitie

Lolly ne fait que 5kg donc bien plus petite qu'un basset Vendéen c'est pour ça que je penchais plus sur une petite race.

----------


## Didi4994

Oui j'ai pensé au teckel aussi

----------


## Shaina

maintenant qu'elle a repris un peu du poil de la bete, voici des photos recentes, si ca peut aider un peu plus...

 chatounet est estimé a deux mois et demi, elle a un mois et demi.

je ne m'y connais pas en taille de chiot, d'ou ma question de savoir quelle taille elle pourrait faire et quelle race elle pourrait etre...

(type pinscher? ou type creole?)

----------


## Lolly Titi

> Elle a le coprs long comme les chiens "chenilles" (me souvient plus du nom de la race) un peu


 ?  ::

----------


## Lolly Titi

Merci pour tous vos avis! J'aurais en plus appris ce qu'est un chanfrein (et Lolly fait 7 kg, pas 5!).  :Smile:

----------


## Wilo

Shaîna, je pense que tu as raison, plutôt pinscher car elle est vraiment de petit gabarit et on voit mieux par rapport au chaton. A mon avis elle restera de petit gabarit. c'est plutôt ressemblant avec ces petits chiots pinscher

----------


## Shaina

Oui c'est ce que je pensais aussi, en essayant de trouver des photos sur internet.

je crois qu'il faudrait que je la pèse  ::  quand elle aura repris un peu de poids! Merci Wilo  ::

----------


## Houitie

Lolly 7 KG? Sa marraine est larguée. 
Lolly régime, tu as doublé Délice. 
Pour le petit je dirais croisé pinscher... apres difficile à cet age.

----------


## Lou

> Westie sûr croisé cairn terrier ou griffon mais elle est quand même plus basse qu'un griffon et westie


On ne dirait pas qu'elle est plus basse qu'un westie sur les photos, c'est petit un westie (moins de 30 cm)  :: 
Mais je la voyait plus costaud c'est sur ^^

----------


## Didi4994

Si si elle est plus petite qu'un westie enfin je crois^^
comparaison avec une croisée beagle

----------


## Lolly Titi

De la base du cou à la base de la queue, elle fait environ 40 cm, et environ 30 cm au garrot. Pour donner une idée de sa taille :

----------


## Didi4994

Oui sur la derniere elle est avec un westie donc + basse

----------


## Lou

Ah oui je la voyais vraiment plus grande la miss  :: 
Après le standard du westie c'est environ 28 cm au garrot, donc ça colle bien pour le croisement.

----------


## Lolly Titi

Le westie avec qui elle est sur la photo est un gros mâle. 

Le westie semble mettre tout le monde d'accord, la deuxième partie du croisement de Lolly restera un mystère! Bon, tant qu'elle ne me fait pas de crise identitaire, tout va bien.  ::

----------


## Naloune

Moi je dis westie/jack, ça reste 2 races assez courantes.

----------


## missvero

westi x cairn??

----------


## Wilo

oui, elle ressemble bien au cairn terrier  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

westie x jack aussi, et normal qu'elle ressemble aussi au cairn, westie et cairn c'est un peu les mêmes origines. Mais entre le format et la forme de tête, jack ça le ferait bien oui.

----------


## loïse

Quelqu'un peut m'aiguiller sur le croisement de Laouen, le chien de mes parents  :: 
Le pépère fait 12kg en "poids de forme", il n'est pas très haut mais je ne saurais pas vous dire quelle taille il fait (mais je le vois le week end prochain donc je pourrais mesurer  :Smile:  )
en version poilu:

version tout nu:

et je vous ajoute deux photos de sa couleur "bizarre", quand il est tondu il y a des zones plus ou moins gris/marron, vous savez comment ça s'appelle?  ::

----------


## Lysianne93

> Quelqu'un peut m'aiguiller sur le croisement de Laouen, le chien de mes parents 
> Le pépère fait 12kg en "poids de forme", il n'est pas très haut mais je ne saurais pas vous dire quelle taille il fait (mais je le vois le week end prochain donc je pourrais mesurer  )
> en version poilu:
> 
> version tout nu:
> 
> et je vous ajoute deux photos de sa couleur "bizarre", quand il est tondu il y a des zones plus ou moins gris/marron, vous savez comment ça s'appelle?


Schnauzer peut être, enfin c'est ce que je vois le plus.

----------


## sylviana

Trop chou en tout cas!

----------


## Naloune

Oooooh il est trop joli  :: 
Aucune idée du croisement par contre, y'a un petit coté chien de chasse je trouve.

----------


## Didi4994

Ouais Schnauzer peut etre, moi j'aurais dit croisé griffon - york (pour la tete)

----------


## Lou

Peut-être du Scottish Terrier loin derrière ? ^^

----------


## lily130/8

coucou! puisque je suis pas du tout convaincue par le "croisé pékinois"  :Big Grin:   , je vous demande votre avis pour ma louloute:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ne-vie-101192/

elle fait 8kg

----------


## Noemie-

On dirait un mini aussie !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais elle a le nez plus court et elle a l'air prognathe !

----------


## lily130/8

je trouve aussi ^^ oui elle est prognathe.
j'avais aussi pensé à épagneul tibétain/breton ??  ::

----------


## Noemie-

oui elle fait plus épagneul tibétain que pékinois !

----------


## lily130/8

c'est clair! 
mais elle a le nez plus long et est plus grande qu'un tibétain...

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah y en a pas mal des croises comme ca en Hongrie aussi. Il est X epagneul tibetain, AUCUN doute la dessus!

----------


## chupachup

En serbie aussi, plein de ptits loulous qui ressemblent à ça!

----------


## Wilo

peut être croisée avec un chien papillon ?

----------


## Nyunyu

Vu sa provenance, la probabilite est tres faible. Il est surement issu de parents deja croises eux meme

----------


## lily130/8

merci pour tous vos avis!  :Smile: 
en tous cas on est d'accord qu'elle ressemble pas à un pékinois ^^

----------


## Eelong

Haa, en voilà un jeu qu'il est marrant !

Juste pour la curiosité, parce que je connais très bien les parents de ma chienne, mais vous, quel croisement vous voyez là dedans ?!  ::

----------


## Lysianne93

Je me lance : border x labrador

----------


## Eelong

perdu

Pour la précision, le père est pure race, mais la mère est un croisement inconnu, juste supposé. Donc c'est surtout la race du père qui est à trouver.

----------


## Vero94

Ying X Yang ::

----------


## lily130/8

J'aurai aussi dit border collie labrador... Berger australien?

----------


## lili2000

border x Berger Allemand ? (ou beauceron ?)

----------


## Manon80300

Il est né en 2010!

----------


## Noemie-

J'adore  ::

----------


## Eelong

haan, trognon ce dernier !! On dirait un Setter aux oreilles dressées ^^

Pour la mienne c'était Lily la plus proche, le père est berger australien, et la mère... peut être un peu de berger de Savoie, peut être un peu de border collie, mais vraiment rien de sure.

Photo réponse :

----------


## lily130/8

> Il est né en 2010!


il est trop mignon!! 
 totalement au hasard: épagneul breton/galgo  :: 



> haan, trognon ce dernier !! On dirait un Setter aux oreilles dressées ^^
> 
> Pour la mienne c'était Lily la plus proche, le père est berger australien, et la mère... peut être un peu de berger de Savoie, peut être un peu de border collie, mais vraiment rien de sure.
> 
> Photo réponse :


ouaaaiiiisss j'ai gagnééé  :: 
la mère est très belle aussi!

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Il est né en 2010!


Croisé épagneul (breton le + probable) x berger à mon avis




> coucou! puisque je suis pas du tout convaincue par le "croisé pékinois"   , je vous demande votre avis pour ma louloute:
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ne-vie-101192/
> 
> elle fait 8kg


Pour moi c'est un croisé brachycéphale, vu la mâchoire. Un épagneul tibétain = peu probable pour ce genre de prognathisme très accentué.

----------


## lily130/8

> Pour moi c'est un croisé brachycéphale, vu la mâchoire. Un épagneul tibétain = peu probable pour ce genre de prognathisme très accentué.


son prognathisme n'est pas si accentué par rapport à certains chiens qui ont toutes les dents du bas qui sortent. elle c'est juste 2-3 incisives, et encore, ça dépend des moments, parfois on en voit aucune.
elle ressemble pas aux races brachycéphales à part au ckc à la rigueur...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je ne dis pas qu'elle ressemble à un brachycéphale, mais à un croisement de brachycéphales : ça donne ce type de prognathisme le plus souvent, qui est prononcé car nettement visible de l'extérieur bouche fermée (un prognathisme léger ne se verra pas ou peu bouche fermée).

----------


## lily130/8

Ok merci pour l'info!  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tiens regarde par exemple : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...as-72-a-83889/

----------


## aurore

Ma chienne Kenya:

----------


## aurore

Merci, je trouve aussi, mais ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup  ::

----------


## lili2000

pour aurore : labrador x dogue argentin x amstaff ??? il peut y avoir beaucoup de choses ...

----------


## aurore

Tout ça???  ::  Bon, je crois que ça restera une croisée porte et fenêtre alors!

----------


## lili2000

> Tout ça???  Bon, je crois que ça restera une croisée porte et fenêtre alors!



moi, je préfère les "mille races pure"  :: 
beau mélange en tout cas !

----------


## Wilo

Aurore,elle ressemble beaucoup à mon loup dont le véto m'a dit croisement "beauceron bringé", je pense que ta louloute a du beauceron bringé, entre autres, comme le mien ::  moi aussi j'adore les races pures portes et fenêtres  ::

----------


## cerbere

le beauceron bringé cela n'existe pas  ::

----------


## Wilo

je voulais dire beauceron arlequin  ::

----------


## Lou

L'arlequin et le bringé sont deux couleurs génétiquement différentes  :Smile: 

Ici le chien est bringé, mais ça doit être un bon croisé de chez croisé ^^ 
J'y verrais du berger et du molosse ou type amstaff moultes générations en arrière (dernière et première photos surtout).

----------


## aurore

Je ne suis pas convaincue par l'option beauceron  :Confused:  (notamment parce que j'en ai un pure race et qu'il ne lui ressemble pas du tout). 

Je crois qu'on va rester sur le croisé de chez croisé!

----------


## éliz

ah oui pour mois c'est un croisée de chiens croisés lol

----------


## MuzaRègne

Les croisés molossoïdes un peu costauds ont souvent du dogue argentin, quasiment tous les dogos portent la couleur bringée.
Moi je dirais dogo x berger

----------


## aurore

Sur sa carte de tatouage, c'est marqué "croisée": même le véto qui l'a identifiée ne s'était pas mouillé  ::

----------


## Naloune

D'accord avec Muza, ma chienne est croisée dogo/beauceron, la couleur en moins (elle est toute noire) c'est presque la même.
D'ailleurs Muza si tu repasses par là, tu as une explication pour le bringé du dogo?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Arf je me souviens plus exactement des races utilisées dans la création du dogo, il doit y avoir une des races principales qui a apporté le bringé. Déjà le bull terrier je crois pour le blanc ? Auquel cas c'est possible, les bulls sont souvent porteur de ce gène (même si ça ne se voit pas parce qu'ils sont blanc, comme le dogo au final).


edit : trouvé ça - je mets en gras eux qui ont pu apporter du bringé (pour le chien de Cordoba, je ne sais pas, je pense que oui aussi) :

The formula Dr. Antonio Nores Martinez used to create the Dogo Argentino _:_
* 1) The Fighting Dog of Cordoba, to which he added blood from the following. 
* 2) The Pointer gave him a keen sense of smell which is essential for the hunt. 
* 3) The *Boxer* added vivacity and gentleness. 
* 4) The *Great Dane* it's size. 
* 5) The *Bull Terrier* gave it fearlessness. 
* 6) The *Bulldog* gave it an ample chest and boldness. 
* 7) The *Irish Wolfhound* brought it's instinct as a hunter of wild game. 
* 8) The Dogue de Bordeaux contributed it's powerful jaws. 
* 9) The Great Pyrenees it's white coat and rusticity. 
* 10) The *Spanish Mastiff* gave it's quota of power.

----------


## fafa38

Voici un joli exemple de milles et un croisés en un seul chien ^^.

le petit bout fait actuellement 8kg, à 4/5mois.



On peut y voir pleins de races differentes  :Big Grin:

----------


## aurore

Joli masque!

----------


## eyoop

bonsoir ,
pour moi sa serait un labrador croise staff mais j aurai voulu avoir vos avis , il a 8 mois 
désole pour la qualiter des image mon frère les a faite en vitesse avec sa nintendo cette aprem ^^ 

edit: j oubliais , sur les photo le contraste est mauvais et sa ne ce vois pas bien mais il est déjà très muscler au niveaux des épaule et des hanche

----------


## aurore

Je ne suis pas une pro  ::  , mais s'il y a du staff, il n'y en a pas beaucoup à mon avis  ::  : il a l'air fin, haut sur patte et proportionné de façon équilibrée. Et en plus il est tout noir, sans plastron.

Moi je dirais "type labrador" ou "X labrador" et c'est tout. 

Mais d'autres personnes te répondront peut-être mieux que moi.

----------


## Taysa

Un bon type labrador tout simplement. 

Les labrador sont des chiens musclés quand on les laisse pas se goinfrer.

----------


## eyoop

ha d accord  :Smile:  
j avais l impression que son crane etait fort large pour un labrador ( je me basse sur des photo trouver sur google car je ne connait pas de jeune labrador ) 
et je trouvai sa bizarre qu il soit si muscler car il est dans la cours d une ferme sans vraiment courir 
merci a vous pour vos réponse bonne soirée

----------


## didou752

Je rejoins les filles, pour moi aussi c'est juste un bon gros type labrador. Il va gagner en poids en vieillissant et s'éclater comme un vrai.

----------


## lili2000

Et ma nouvelle chienne ?:

----------


## aurore

Jolie comme tout... mais à part ça, jocker  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Croisée nordique, déjà (husky le + probable). Après croisé avec quoi, si elle est plutôt moyenne / petite je verrais bien croisé ratier.

----------


## lili2000

Je vais vous donner plus d'infos, elle vient de Roumanie, on connait la tête de sa mère et de ses frères et soeurs :

Voilà sa fratrie :



toute la famille  (la mère est à droite) :



et la mère seule:

----------


## dbeauxrats

Border ?

----------


## lili2000

Elle ne fait que 12kg, mais je pense aussi à x nordique mais avec quoi ???

----------


## lily130/8

j'aurai dis croisée porte et fenêtre moi  ::

----------


## lili2000

> j'aurai dis croisée porte et fenêtre moi


je suis plutôt d'accord  ::  mais j'ai quand même mis les photos pour voir si quelqu'un avait une autre idée  ::

----------


## Lysianne93

Un lointain ancêtre colley !!!

----------


## eyoop

bonjour a tous et bonne fêtes  :Smile:  
par pure curiosité auriez vous une idée de la race ou plutôt des race de ce chien  ^^ 
pour info sait le chien de ma marraine trouver lors d un voyage en république dominicaine

----------


## Wilo

> Un lointain ancêtre colley !!!


pour Lili, oui, moi aussi, un colley en plus petit  ::  croisé avec une renarde pour sa belle queue en panache  :: 

eyop, du berger et du ratier ? en tout cas, il est bien beau ce loulou  ::

----------


## eyoop

effectivement il est mignon  :Smile: 
pour le ratier sait vrai qu il y a quelque ressemblance par contre le berger je ne voit ,il n est pas très grand
ha oui un petit truc sa m entonnerai que se serve a quelque chose mais 'ronronne' ^^ quand on le caresse et qu il est content il ' ronfle' je ne pense pas que cela vous avances mais on sait jamais que se soit connu cher une race en particulier

----------


## Nanastuce

Bonjour,

Juste par curiosité quelqu'un aurait une idée du croisement de mon chien ? Adopté sur Rescue en Avril dernier je me suis toujours demandé ce qui se cachait derrière mon poilu, et de surcroît on me pose souvent la question. Sur son carnet c'est écrit x berger et sur son annonce Rescue il était inscrit x berger/boxer mais mon véto n'a pas eu l'air d'approuver le côté boxer lol.

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 



Spoiler:

----------


## Lulucilia

Il est trop beau! Par contre, c'est fou ce que son air change en fonction des photos .
Je lui trouve un bon air de braque (poil taille, musculature, forme du museau) , boxer possible, surtout avec la queue coupée comme ça, mais il a quand même un museau bien long. Sans doute du berger aussi pour les oreilles, voir du beauceron.

----------


## lily130/8

je dirai beauceron/boxer/berger. il pèse combien?

----------


## Nanastuce

Il pèse 36 kg.
Les queues ont été coupés avant qu'il soit abandonné au refuge avec son frère et sa sœur.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si les queues ont été coupées c'est que la mère était d'une race traditionnellement caudectomisée ... les gens sont un peu niais, ils ne se rendent pas compte que ça n'a aucun sens sur un croisé, bref.
D'où le boxer, vu qu'il est apparemment molossoïde x type berger.

----------


## Nanastuce

Voici sa sœursœur

----------


## aurore

Jolis mélanges en tout cas!

----------


## Didi4994

J'aimerai savoir quel berger exactement: berger allemand je ne crois pas mais je pense à du belge et hollandais...

----------


## Wilo

berger hollandais, oui, il y ressemble bien à mon avis  ::  bien joli loup en tout cas  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Il est a l'adoption  ::

----------


## aurore

Il n'a pas les oreilles d'un berge belge ou hollandais. 

Pourquoi pas un lointain ancêtre beauceron?

----------


## Didi4994

Oui les oreilles on ne sait pas :/

----------


## Naloune

C'est joli cette couleur, ça s'appelle comment?

----------


## Lou

Ça n'a pas vraiment de nom ^^
Il a la selle noire du BA et les endroits qui devraient être fauve sont bringés.

----------


## Arjuna

Bonjour ^^

auriez-vous une idée du croisement de ce chien que je viens de trouver?  :Smile: 
Je ne connais pas encore son âge, RDV véto demain ^^

----------


## Shaina

> Il n'a pas les oreilles d'un berge belge ou hollandais.


en meme temps, si c'est un croisement, les oreilles, c'est pas tres reveléteur! combien de croisée BA ont les oreilles tombantes...

tres beau et original ce ptit loup, moi j'ay verrais bien du berger aussi ! et le bringé, euh... je seche!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour ^^
> 
> auriez-vous une idée du croisement de ce chien que je viens de trouver?


pffiouuu, c'est la colle la... jeune ou pas?

----------


## Didi4994

Elle a l'air assez jeune, de l'épagneul oui mais de petite taille alors... et j'aurai dit du pinsher aussi

----------


## Arjuna

Il sera grand plus tard? xD

----------


## Arjuna

Je ne connais pas son âge, je viens de le trouver, il va chez le  véto demain, je vous dirais  :: 

Et pour la taille, petit/moyen, au garrot il m'arrive un peu en dessous du genou.

----------


## Shaina

regarde ses dents si tu t'y connais! ou si elle a des poils blancs qui commencent a apparaitre sur son museau...

----------


## lili2000

> Bonjour ^^
> 
> auriez-vous une idée du croisement de ce chien que je viens de trouver? 
> Je ne connais pas encore son âge, RDV véto demain ^^


Alors ? quel âge ?

----------


## Arjuna

C un croisé épagneul de 2 ans et demi  :Smile:  merci tlm ^ ^

----------


## lili2000

> C un croisé épagneul de 2 ans et demi  merci tlm ^ ^


Vous avez pu retrouver ses propriétaires ?
Il était identifié ?

----------


## Arjuna

Oui il est pucé . 
On le trouve maigre on se dit qu'il y a ptetre un soucis de maltraitance... on sait pas trop quoi faire...

----------


## fafa38

Maigre ne veut pas forcément dire maltraité,(il est probable que ses maitres le recherche,le mieux etant de les rencontrer directement ou de les appler) j'ai moi même un petit loup en fa de 6mois, et je le trouve maigrichon...Le veto nous a expliqué qu'il était juste en phase de croissance et donc prenait tout en taille et rien en muscle ni en graisse (un ado filiforme quoi ^^)

d'ailleurs si vous trouvez des idées de  croisements. Pour le moment on nous a sortis : Fennes, renard, surricate  :: ..mais aussi chien loup, malinois etc etc
il fait 9 kg à 6 mois, porte sa queue assez enroulée





ps : de quelle race peut provenir ce joli masque noir que l'on retrouve chez de nombreux chiens des pays de l'est ?

----------


## Nyunyu

> ps : de quelle race peut provenir ce joli masque noir que l'on retrouve chez de nombreux chiens des pays de l'est ?


J'ai le nom sur le bout de la langue depuis 5 minutes, ça me gave à fond ...  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Oui il est pucé . 
> On le trouve maigre on se dit qu'il y a ptetre un soucis de maltraitance... on sait pas trop quoi faire...


 s'il erre depuis quelques temps c'est normail qu'il ait perdu du poids, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il soit sous-nourri et que ses maitres sont indifférents à son sort... il est identifié, c'est quand même une preuve qu'on tient un minimum à son animal

----------


## Nyunyu

> s'il erre depuis quelques temps c'est normail qu'il ait perdu du poids, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il soit sous-nourri et que ses maitres sont indifférents à son sort... il est identifié, c'est quand même une preuve qu'on tient un minimum à son animal


Sans parler du fait qu'il y'a des chiens fins de nature, que certains considéreront comme maigres, alors que c'est leur physiologie et puis c'est tout ...

----------


## fafa38

> Envoyé par *fafa38*  
>  				ps : de quelle race peut provenir ce joli masque noir que l'on retrouve chez de nombreux chiens des pays de l'est ?
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai le nom sur le bout de la langue depuis 5 minutes, ça me gave à fond ...


nyu nyu toujours pas trouver la race que tu avait sur le bout de la langue ?  ::

----------


## Arjuna

oui c'est peut-être sa physionomie qui est comme ça ...
on va appeler, on verra bien ^^

----------


## Nyunyu

> nyu nyu toujours pas trouver la race que tu avait sur le bout de la langue ?


Non, bordel de bordel. C'est un race roumaine, ukrainienne ou "yougoslave" (vous me comprendrez, la race existait avant que ca devienne 4 pays distincts).

En plus j'avais une X de cette race en FA

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon, elle est de profil, mais le marquage sur la gueule est typique :

----------


## Nyunyu

J'ai un doute ... Est ce que je pense bien à une race de l'est, ou suis-je flinguée du cerveau et c'est sans cesse le berger d'asie centrale (je ne sais pas si c'est le nom de la race en FR) qui me revient en tête avec ce marquage?
En Hongrie on en a pas mal, je pense que c'est pareil pour nos pays voisins.

Par contre, la taille du tien ne colle pas du tout ... Ou alors, il est à 5% ça  :: 

Image de google :

----------


## Arjuna

Bon on a appelé le mec, il en revenait pas qu'on ait son chien, il  a demandé s'il allait bien, et avait l'air content de le retrouver,  donc à priori pas de soucis ^^

----------


## Nyunyu

Ils habitent loin? Ils viennent le chercher quand?
La réaction du chien lors de leur retrouvaille t'en dira long sur leur relation  :Smile:

----------


## Arjuna

On le ramène aujourd'hui ils ont pas de voiture, c ds la ville où on l'a trouvé . Il l'a perdu le jour où on l'a trouvé apparemment  :Smile:

----------


## sara.anjar.77

Salut,

Svp est-ce possible possible de savoir c'est quel mélange ?

C'est un mâle de 2 ans et demi



Aussi, auriez vous des solutions pour les puces ?  :: 

Un voisin nous a donné ce chien hier, mais je suis nulle en la matière ! J'ai jamais élevé un animal et j'ai peur qu'il tombe malade à cause de ses satanés puces

----------


## Nyunyu

S'il est infesté, lui faire un bain avec un shanpooing anti-puces, et lui mettre un collier kiltix (foresto) ou scalibor très rapidement  :Smile: 
L'idéal serait de lui donner du vermifuge par la même occasion

----------


## lili2000

croisé pékinois (avec un grand museau !)

----------


## Shaina

bonjour a tous, je viens d'adopter un copain pour ma Kira, Gordo, il est indiqué croisé (Berger Allemand)
il est tres imposant en carrure, assez "carré" 



et sa couleur 


Vous pensez qu'il est "totalement" BA, ou qu'il peut etre croisé malinois par exemple (de par sa couleur?)

----------


## Houitie

Pour moi il est croisé. Apres avec quoi c'est difficile à dire. Mais oui le malinois...

----------


## sylviana

Moi, je dirais un type BA, issus d'une lignée de BA non LOF. Comme ma grassouillette Vitriol, pas de croisement, mais un standard tellement pas respecté qu'au final y a plein de choses qui  se modifient: oreilles, taille, couleur, etc.

----------


## sylviana

Tu croiserais avec quoi, tiens, c'est intéressant, me suis jamais posée la question?

----------


## sylviana

Ben non, c'est la 1ère  ::  Y a pas de BA dans Urbaine, c'est du rott avec du chien de chasse, setter ou épagneul  ::

----------


## sylviana

Tervueren, mon papa en a un vrai, et j'en vois pas chez elle, surtout que le BA existe aussi en poils longs (et noir, en plus).

----------


## Houitie

ah bah c'est clair que Vitriol je la voyais bien croisée... 
J'aurai dit avec un border ou ce genre de berger. Il nous faudrait une photo en entier ::

----------


## sylviana

42 kilos, et oui....

----------


## Houitie

Bah tu vois comme ça j'aurai dit un croisement de Beauceron et de Border ou berger australien. Oui oui je suis une quiche, j'assume.

----------


## sylviana

Mais, tout ça?  ::

----------


## Taysa

Oui vitriol j'aurais bien dis x beauceron / berger hollandais pour le poil en toison etc mais pas uniquement du ba  :Smile:

----------


## sylviana

C'est un chien qui vient de la rue, me sortez pas des races trop rares quand même  ::

----------


## éliz

moi j'y vois pas trop de BA mais plus une croisée de chez croisée, mais j'y vois plus du beauceron que du BA

----------


## Taysa

Beauceron c'est pas rare ni le berger hollandais  :Smile:  mais beauceron c'est quasi sure bien plus que le BA

----------


## sylviana

Mais où que c'est que vous voyez du beauceron?  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Taysa

Bah je vois plus le beauce que le ba deja  :Smile:

----------


## Zaély

Je lui trouve un air de beauceron aussi à Vitriol.. J'ai déjà croisé aussi des croisés bouvier-bernois/berger qui avaient ce type de poil, lisse sur la tête, puis "l'écharpe en froufrou" autour du cou, queue en panache.. Jolie mémère  ::

----------


## sylviana

Ben zalors, jamais vu tout ça, moi  ::

----------


## sylviana

Par ici, on appelle ce type de chien du berger de banlieue, picétout  ::

----------


## sylviana

Ou alors 2e option: vous picolez. Toutes  ::

----------


## sylviana

Ah punaise, c'est vrai  ::

----------


## lily130/8

j'aurai dis croisée beauceron/berger aussi.
elle est grande pour une border collie quand même.

----------


## Noemie-

Vitriol je vois aussi du beauceron et ptet même du border en tout cas elle n'a pas les oreilles ni le poil du BA  ::  

Pour Gordo, je ne pense pas non plu que ce soit un simple BA à mon avis, il a le crâne hyper large, enfin en tout cas sur la photo on dirait un crâne de rott, même les BA les plus massifs que j'ai vu n'avaient pas cette si grosse tête. Peut être croisé molosse même si niveau machoire il tient plus du berger ?

En tout cas il a l'air vraiment imposant, il fait combien de kilos ?

----------


## Shaina

c'est vrai qu'il est carré! il fait 30kilos environ (peur de la balance) meme moi j'ai été surprise quand je l'ai adopté... son poil le rend proportionnel, et le fait paraitre costaud, mais si on rase, y'a que la tete qui est grosse  :: 

quand il est arrivé en fourriere, il avait 5 kilos en trop


quelques mois apres, des kilos en moins, et rasé (enfin poil raccourci)

----------


## dbeauxrats

Vitriol me fait penser au chien de mes parents

----------


## Shaina

ps: Xaros, je suis d'accord avec toi, y'a une ressemblance  ::

----------


## Wilo

Shaina, sure et certaine que c'est un BA croisé malinois, regarde sur la photo, ressemblance troublante avec Gaho, c'est un croisé BA malinois. Tout correspond y compris le poids  ::

----------


## Noemie-

C'est fou on dirait qu'il fait 45kg  ::  

Oui ptet bien malinois mais son crâne est vraiment large tu devrais le mesurer et comparer avec un molosse pour voir  ::  

Surtout qu'on dit que ma chienne est croisée malinoise parce qu'elle est toute fine, FAUDRAIT SAVOIR  ::

----------


## superdogs

Bon, ben pisqu'on est dans les croisés berger, à votre avis, mon ptit  ::  là, qui vient lui aussi d'Espagne, il a quoi qui coule dans le sang ? Il fait environ 55 cm au garrot, est fin, on le prend souvent pour une fifille.. ::  et il atteint péniblement ses 19 kg.... pour le caractère et la façon de bouger, la vivacité, il est très très vif, une anguille et toujours prêt à faire plaisir, enthousiaste et très très "aux ordres"

La dernière photo, dans la rue, c'était le jour même de son arrivée; depuis, il a pris un peu de poids, et s'est musclé, et son poil a beaucoup changé aussi.

----------


## Noemie-

C'est le frère de Téquila ça  ::  en tout cas ils ont le même port de queue, je sais pas d'où ça peut venir.

----------


## superdogs

> C'est le frère de Téquila ça  en tout cas ils ont le même port de queue, je sais pas d'où ça peut venir.


L'est drolement belle ta louloutte !

----------


## Wilo

sur qu'il y a du berger, superdog. Comme l'on parle de croisé(e)s, le poids peut varier. Ma fifille en avatar, avait sa mère qui était berger belge, elle faisait un bon 38kg car le père était un croisé mâtin de Naples (d'après l'abandonneuse) quoique je n'ai jamais vu le moindre indice d'un matin de Naples, mais bon, un croisé peut prendre des aspects fort différents. Mais à mon avis, ton loulou a aussi du berger belge.

----------


## superdogs

Ah du BBelge, j'y avais pas pensé... je vois très clairement du BA, mais c'est le reste qui m'interroge,et pis cette queue en virgule, plus il est content,plus la virgule est recourbée !

----------


## sylviana

> Vitriol je vois aussi du beauceron et ptet même du border en tout cas elle n'a pas les oreilles ni le poil du BA  
> 
> Pour Gordo, je ne pense pas non plu que ce soit un simple BA à mon avis, il a le crâne hyper large, enfin en tout cas sur la photo on dirait un crâne de rott, même les BA les plus massifs que j'ai vu n'avaient pas cette si grosse tête. Peut être croisé molosse même si niveau machoire il tient plus du berger ?
> 
> En tout cas il a l'air vraiment imposant, il fait combien de kilos ?


ça me surprend quand même car en croisant du beauceron avec du border, pour moi, ça aurait donné un chien d'une 30e de kilos, pas un grasgras de plus de 40 kilos  ::

----------


## Poska

Mon chouchou poilu que personne ne regarde, vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Wilo

à mon avis il y a du griffon dans ce beau loulou hirsute  ::

----------


## superdogs

Du griffon, c'est ce qui m'est venu en 1er. et puis, un regard tout tendre... ::

----------


## Poska

En fait, son croisement est connu, issu de 2 races (et pas de griffon!). Mais ce mélange improbable donne ce genre de gros griffon totalement transparent dans un refuge...
Il est de gros gabarit (45-50kg je pense).

----------


## Naloune

Griffon/boxer?
Oui je sais  ::  mais y'a un kek'chose qui m'y fait penser.
Et encore le poil me fait pas trop penser au griffon.

----------


## Poska

Non et non. Pas de griffon j'ai dit  ::

----------


## Naloune

Et pour Urbaine, beauceron/border (pour les oreilles et les poils)/boubou(pour le gras et les poils)?

----------


## Naloune

J'avais pas vu  :: 
Hum cane corso/briard  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Schnauzer/labrador?

----------


## Poska

Schnauzer géant, oui.

----------


## Poska

Non, mais avec un autre molosse.

----------


## Poska

Tu vas chercher loin  ::

----------


## Naloune

En plus c'est pas un molosse  le staff  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Avec bouvier?  ::

----------


## Poska

Un molosse noir hyper courant...

----------


## éliz

du rott?

----------


## Poska

Ben oui, tout simplement  :Smile:

----------


## Wilo

j'aurais plutôt cru avec briard vu sa grande taille, mais c'est vrai que les croisements sont parfois étonnants ::  en tout cas je ne comprends pas que ce genre de loulou soit transparent, il est tout simplement magnifique  ::

----------


## Shaina

il fait pas si gros sur celle la, ca depend des photo, mai en vrai, il est imposant quand meme. mais faut pas dire qu'il a une grosse tete, vous allez le vexer  :: 

pour les croisements BA etBBM, ca peut donner tout les gabarits! Kira est tres typée BA (celle de gauche) et elle est petite et fine, j'ai connu une BA croisée BBM, imposante aussi, c'est pour ca que ca ne m'etone pas que Gaho puisse etre impossant aussi. Sa tete fait, a vu de nez, un 15 cm (mais plus ou moins, je sais pas ou est mon metre) entre les deux oreilles. c'est gros?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Supergogs, le tien pour moi c'est du BBM, c'est quasi sur  ::  il est beaaaauuuuu, j'adore, un beau charbonné  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Wilo, celui de la photo ressemble bien a gaho, mais il parait quand meme... plus fin  ::  enfin c'est mon loulou qui parait gros!

----------


## sylviana

> Et pour Urbaine, beauceron/border (pour les oreilles et les poils)/boubou(pour le gras et les poils)?


c'est Vitriol  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Ben oui, tout simplement


Ca alors, j'aurai pas parié pour le rott... comme quoi, la génétique !

----------


## superdogs

> il fait pas si gros sur celle la, ca depend des photo, mai en vrai, il est imposant quand meme. mais faut pas dire qu'il a une grosse tete, vous allez le vexer 
> 
> pour les croisements BA etBBM, ca peut donner tout les gabarits! Kira est tres typée BA (celle de gauche) et elle est petite et fine, j'ai connu une BA croisée BBM, imposante aussi, c'est pour ca que ca ne m'etone pas que Gaho puisse etre impossant aussi. Sa tete fait, a vu de nez, un 15 cm (mais plus ou moins, je sais pas ou est mon metre) entre les deux oreilles. c'est gros?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Supergogs, le tien pour moi c'est du BBM, c'est quasi sur  il est beaaaauuuuu, j'adore, un beau charbonné 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Ben moi je le trouve pas "Gordo"... en fait, bon en meme temps, je l'ai jamais vu !!  mais qu'est ce qu'il me fait craquer !
Je vois bien le BBM chez Gringo, je pensais que Wilo parlait du Tervureen, et ça ça m'étonnait ! Mais il a un autre truc que j'arrive pas à définir... 
Je mets des "photos de photos" de ma louloute d'amour, ma doucinette...  ::  partie récemment.. ::  J'ai toujours pensé qu'elle était BA X Beauceron.. et vous ?? C'était un coeur de coeur, elle aimait tout le monde, et quel punch jeune !! mais un sacré gabarit aussi !

----------


## Shaina

doberman, c'est ce qui m'est venu a l'idée en premier aussi... x BA bien sur  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

*Xaros, Shaina,* merci les filles, rien que de vous intéresser à ma louloutte, vous me faites  ::  ... c'est vrai aussi que souvent, quand elle était attentive.. ou gardait les environs, elle avait ce regard noir, un peu fixe des Dob.. mais son caractère, c'était vraiment mon bras droit c'est pour ça que je pensais Beauceron... .. un regard, et la compréhension était totale.. mais j'avoue que  les 2 premières années (je l'ai eu en refuge, elle avait 9 mois..) il a  fallu  je sois "sévère" pour rester le "chef de meute'.. !! De taille, effectivement, elle approchait sans souci les Dob, et en poids, 35 kg dans ses meilleures années.. Ma  ::

----------


## Olympia

Superdogs c'est vrai que Rumba pouvait être croisée beauceron,elle me fait beaucoup penser à mon gros sur la dernière photo,est ce qu'elle avait un double ergot? Merveilleuse cette louloute et tu sais que je le pense vraiment .

----------


## Zaély

Superdogs, mon bandit (en FA) ressemble énormément à ta doucinette, sur les papier il est malinois x dob, et je le reconnais là dedans car vif, réactif, joueur, mais aussi le coté distrait et nunuche, bavard et très calin du dob (c'est l'image que j'en ai en tout cas).. Désolée pour la perte de ta belle  :: 
Je l'avais djà mis ici mais du coup..

Sauf qu'il a les (grandes) zoreilles à moitié cassées. Maintenant je craque pour les bergers et croisés ! Des amours !!!  ::

----------


## Shaina

Je ne l'imaginais pas comme cela ta jolie rumba (je trouve qu'elle faisait jeune !!) Elle etait bien jolie en tout cas ! Et tu m'a mis la larme a l'oeil ...

----------


## superdogs

Shaina, c'est vrai que tu es blonde !!  ::  J'ai mis des photos de ma choupette jeune... ::  ! La derniere, sur fond marron, elle date de 2 ans pile poil.

Zaah, c'est vrai que Bandit, hum hum hum, il est  ::  et que il y a un genre "même genre"... je l'avais déjà repéré.. :: 

Olympia, non pas de double ergot..

----------


## Shaina

> Shaina, c'est vrai que tu es blonde !!  J'ai mis des photos de ma choupette jeune... ! La derniere, sur fond marron, elle date de 2 ans pile poil.


qui te dit que je parlais de premieres photos  ::  bon, ok.... je suis blonde, je le confesse... mais bon, ca n'empeche pas, elle faisait jeune ! la premùiere FA que j'ai eu, c'etait une mamie malinoise de 8 ans, a part le blanchiment des babines, sinon elle faisait jeunette!

----------


## 0'maley

En ce qui concerne GRINGO et GAHO, oubliez le malinois dans le croisement. Ya très peu de malinois en Espagne. Les Espagnols qui travaillent dans le domaine de la police et de la sécurité préfèrent bosser avec du BA. Jusqu'il y a peu, ils avaient des BA noir et feu. Depuis quelques temps, on les voit dans les concours internationaux avec des BA gris (lignée travail).

----------


## yaskox

Bonjour a tous alors j'ai une chienne de bientot 4 mois et j'aimerais savoir de quel croisement elle est ? Je l'ai acheté en pensant que c'était une staff mais on m'a dit qu'elle est peut étre croisé labrador en tout cas elle est croisé. Et pour ceux qui vont invariablement me parler de la loi en vigueur je répondrais que je part aux Etats Unis dans 1 mois et que la loi la bas est totalement differente =) Et elle a le poil un peu long contrairement aux staff.

----------


## Peachcats

Je dois placer cette chienne de 5 ans. 

Une idée du croisement ?

----------


## yaskox

Up svp (mon message et plus haut =) )

----------


## Taysa

C'est une jolie X labrador que tu as la !

----------


## Nyunyu

> yaskox, si ton chiot a du staff moi je suis un poney 
> 
> en tout cas il a tout prix du labrador, quand a acheter un chiot issus de croisement illegal, que tu partes ou pas, je laisse d'autres en commenter, mais en tout cas je trouve ca mal venu ici


+1 sur toute la ligne

----------


## Houitie

Yaskox rien de staff là dedans, elle est toute fine. 
Je dirai un croisement de border labrador vu ses oreilles, et ses taches blanches. 
Pour le fait d'avoir pris ce genre de croisement en effet, je m'abstiendrais de tout commentaire... le silence en dit long parfois.

----------


## sylviana

Pis bon, quand on veut un chien de race, on le prend LOF; ça évite ensuite de se poser ce genre de question.

----------


## Poska

Ou on le prend adulte...

----------


## sylviana

voilà !  ::

----------


## tiange

Bonjour,

Voilà ma tite croisée :

 

Je pense à sa tête, elle doit avoir du Braque, pour le reste aucune idée.

Des idées ?

Merci.

----------


## Houitie

J'aurai dit braque croisée border à poils courts.

----------


## lili2000

> Je dois placer cette chienne de 5 ans. 
> 
> Une idée du croisement ?


Elle est très belle
Berger (genre BA ?) x golden

----------


## Murdoc

Je vous mets ici la photo de mon chien.. Il est de taille moyenne/petite je dirai.. Il vacille entre 13 et 14kg.. Il déclaré croisé avec deux races bien précises mais ma véto n'est pas du tout du tout d'accord..
Voici quelques photos : 

A 2mois : 


A 2ans : 


De dos : 


Et maintenant, 8ans : 


Je suis curieuse de savoir ce que vous voyez chez lui..
En vous remerciant d'avance.

----------


## Zaély

Murdoc, pour ton chien je dirais du pointer ? pour la finesse, la forme des oreilles, du crâne un peu, le poil très ras.. mais what else ? un autre race + petite

----------


## fafa38

Moi j'y voit du beagle pour ma part (coté chasse) et autre chose pour la couleur et le poil genre pinsher/lévrier...je ne sais pas trop

----------


## dbeauxrats

J'y vois du teckel moi...

----------


## Noemie-

du beagle !!

----------


## Murdoc

Waw ! Merci pour tout vos avis. 
Je vais vous dire, il est noté comme croisé Beagle x Jack Russell.
ma véto est d'accord pour le Beagle mais elle est sûre et certaine qu'il n'est pas croisé Jack.. La première fois qu'elle l'a vu quand il était tout petit, elle se disait pourquoi pas Parson Jack Russell mais maintenant elle se dit Pointer comme Zaah.
Merci de vos suggestion ! Je vais bientôt aller la voir donc je lui proposerai vos idées. Merci !

----------


## Peachcats

D'autre photos de Bloom ou on la voit mieux. 

Berger allemand c'est sûr, le reste Golden ?

----------


## Taysa

Ui golden  :Smile:  il a bien le poil

----------


## yaskox

Salut c'est pour vous dire que des spécialistes ont bien conclu que ma chienne et une staff ou staffie croisé labrador donc celui qui a dit que si y'a du staff il est un poney et bah ten est un mon gros allez tchouss.

----------


## Nyunyu

::

----------


## Taysa

Mdr c'est qui les specialistes ?!

----------


## cerbere

écoute si cela te fait plaisir de penser qu'elle est croisée staff... maintenant tu seras un peu moins bête et la prochaine fois tu n’achèteras pas les yeux fermés... ou tu ne te fera plus avoir comme un pigeon...

----------


## Houitie

> Salut c'est pour vous dire que des spécialistes ont bien conclu que ma chienne et une staff ou staffie croisé labrador donc celui qui a dit que si y'a du staff il est un poney et bah ten est un mon gros allez tchouss.


Le spécialiste a du trouver aussi un peu de pinsher non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'autre photos de Bloom ou on la voit mieux. 
> 
> Berger allemand c'est sûr, le reste Golden ?


Han, j'adore, croisé canon en tous les cas.  ::  ::

----------


## sylviana

> youpi je suis un poney !
> 
> (je préfère ca plutot que d'etre une andouille naïve  )


un petit poney, c'est super mignon  ::

----------


## Groseille19

> D'autre photos de Bloom ou on la voit mieux. 
> 
> Berger allemand c'est sûr, le reste Golden ?


Oh oui il y a du Golden  ::

----------


## Chenille

> un petit poney, c'est super mignon


Carrément  ::

----------


## yaskox

Par des éleveurs et des dresseurs mais surtout par un test adn alors vous pouvez rire mes loulous mais franchement je préfére croire eux que vous de trés loin =)

----------


## Houitie

Tu peux nous mettre le test adn je me demande depuis des années comment ça se présente. 
Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu nous poses la question si tu as la réponse?

----------


## yaskox

C'est une prise de sang je pense je l'ai fait dans un labo et je l'ai pas faite en france d'ailleurs et j'ai posé la question avant d'avoir fait le test pour étre sur parceque des éleveurs et des dresseurs m'ont dit c=que c'était du labrador et du staff ou staffie sur.

----------


## Houitie

non ce n'est pas comment est fait le test qui m'intéresse mais comment ça se présente le résultat. Tu as un truc avec les chromosomes? un papier avec des pourcentages? Autre chose?

----------


## yaskox

Ah c'était un truc avec des pourcentage et des niveaux genre niveau 1 c'etait la race prédominante et aprés niveau 2 ainsi de suite la y'avait niveau 1 labrador et niveau 2 quasiment égalité american staffordshire terrier mais le mec m'a dit que ca pouvait étre aussi staffie car le test ne fait pas la difference entre ces 2 races. Et il m'a aussi dit qu'il pouvait avoir aussi une autre race mais en pourcentage infime voila =)

----------


## Taysa

> Par des éleveurs et des dresseurs mais surtout par un test adn alors vous pouvez rire mes loulous mais franchement je préfére croire eux que vous de trés loin =)


snif eleveuse / dresseuse de staffs faut tout que j'arrete  :Frown:  mdr 
elle a peut etre un peu de staff pour le type en tete, mais tres clairement vraiment infime c'est quasi que du labrador non typé et vu la ressemblance entre les deux races bah voila. Mais tres clairement je vois pas l'interet de vouloir se foutre dans la merde a tout prix en disanr que c'est une X staff alors qu'elle n'en a aucunemnt les caracteristiques morphologiques. 
Tu me donneras le nom des eleveurs stp ca evitera que je boss avec eux ^^

----------


## aurore

Mettre autant d'argent pour essayer de prouver absolument qu'un petit bâtard est bien un croisé staff, alors que plein d'assos se font chier à essayer de trouver du fric pour sauver des chiens trop typés en les faisant passer à l'étranger... On atteint des sommets, là...  ::

----------


## éliz

je ne comprends vraiment pas l’intérêt d'insister pour dire que son chien est de tel au tel race?
tu aimes ton chien, où juste ce qu'il devrait être
et par rapport au test adn, je n'en crois pas un mot...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et si c'est vraiment le cas, tuas pris ce chien en france, donc tu aides des crétins qui font de la repro à l’arrache et qui vendent des chiens qui risquent d'être des 1ier cat
sur un forum de protection animal, chapeau

----------


## Taysa

Vous pouvez pas rivaliser ce sont des éleveurs dresseurs qui l'ont dis  :: 

sachant que l'acquisitiob de X staff est clairement puni par la loi vaudrait mieux se taire mais non ça fais mieux de dire X staff attend X labrador c.est toupourite ........

----------


## lily130/8

Le résultat met minimum 10 jours à arriver alors c'est pas très crédible ton histoire...

----------


## Nyunyu

Puis si c'est vraiment un X staff et que tu te fais dénoncer, c'est la grosse amende pour sur, et même un risque de taule, en fonction du maire. Et j'ai pas parlé de la vie du chien.
T'es trop marrante quoi.

"Éleveurs/dresseurs"... Ils sont spécialisés dans les tigres ou les lions avec des noms pareils?  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'avait un membre il y'a super longtemps qui s'entêtait à dire que son X labrador était un X staff. Mais genre le troll, durant des semaines quoi. Quelqu'un s'en souvient?  ::

----------


## aurore

Oui oui, ça me dit quelque chose  ::

----------


## cerbere

le mytho... incroyable ...

----------


## Noemie-

c'est surtout qu'il y a des dizaines de personne ici qui ont essayé de faire déclasser leur chien pour être tranquille avec la loi, et d'autres viennent pour se vanter d'un croisement staff genre que c'est trop cool  :: 

Moi je dirais même staff x dogo. Il a tellement une grosse carrure de molosse  ::

----------


## Emma38

> Ah c'était un truc avec des pourcentage et des niveaux genre niveau 1 c'etait la race prédominante et aprés niveau 2 ainsi de suite la y'avait niveau 1 labrador et niveau 2 quasiment égalité american staffordshire terrier* mais le mec m'a dit* que ca pouvait étre aussi staffie car le test ne fait pas la difference entre ces 2 races. Et il m'a aussi dit qu'il pouvait avoir aussi une autre race mais en pourcentage infime voila =)


Eleveur/dresseur/fournisseur de filiation... genre caillera, peut-être ? Avec papier à en-tête genre cahier d'écolier à petit carreaux ?  ::

----------


## tiange

> J'aurai dit braque croisée border à poils courts.


merci pour ta réponse. Je peux te demander ce qui te fait pensé au border ? la couleur du poil ? autre ?

----------


## cerbere

voilà une preuve d'un jeune désœuvré qui cherche à exister... mouais il a un chien croisé pit-bull...

----------


## cerbere

viens pas pleurer quand tu te seras fait virer du site.... les comportements puérils ca va 5 minutes...

----------


## aurore

Ca fait toujours mal au coeur de voir un animal tomber chez un "bip"...  ::

----------


## Shaina

Xaros, vilain poney  :: 

elle aura le merite de m'avoir fait rever 5 minutes!  ::

----------


## Shaina

Peachcats, il pese combien ton loulou? il a l'air assez gros, mais le poil fourni doit jouer aussi!

----------


## Lou

Au passage pour le "staff" j'ai vu ces photos sur un autre forum, bizarrement les réactions étaient les mêmes qu'ici, on vit dans un monde de poneys je ne vois que ça  ::

----------


## Shaina

moi j'aime bien les poneys  :: 

qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris Xaros ?  ::

----------


## Houitie

> merci pour ta réponse. Je peux te demander ce qui te fait pensé au border ? la couleur du poil ? autre ?


J'ai failli rater ta question du coup. 
La couleur principalement. Son nez un peu allongé aussi ? 
Tu as une photo ou on la voit debout en entier? 
En tous les cas c'est vraiment un beau chien. J'adore ses grandes oreilles (qui elles ne sont pas du tout border  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Nyunyu

> bah y a des messages qui ont sautés nan ?


Yep. Des zzzzzz tellement à l'infini que j'ai eu une crampe au pouce à force de scroll vers le bas. Et pseudo changé en "ni*ue ta mere"  ::   ::

----------


## Emma38

> Yep. Des zzzzzz tellement à l'infini que j'ai eu une crampe au pouce à force de scroll vers le bas. Et* pseudo changé en "ni*ue ta mere*"


 ::  merdoum, j'ai tout raté ! ::

----------


## tiange

> J'ai failli rater ta question du coup. 
> La couleur principalement. Son nez un peu allongé aussi ? 
> Tu as une photo ou on la voit debout en entier? 
> En tous les cas c'est vraiment un beau chien. J'adore ses grandes oreilles (qui elles ne sont pas du tout border  )


Contente que tu ne l'as pas ratée  :Smile: 

son nez allongé ? le museau, oui il s'allonge j'ai remarqué avec les 1eres photos. 
Merci! Moi aussi j'adore ses oreilles, mais pas que ca. et je crois bien que ses oreilles c'est que du Braque.

La voilà debout et assise :
 


Sur youtube j'ai trouvé une vidéo d'un chien croisé braque labrador, et j'y vois des ressemblances.
Pourrait-elle avoir du labrador ???

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------


## Houitie

Roh quelle est jolie.  ::  :: 

En effet là je ne vois pas de border (mis à part la couleur toujours). 
Oui il est possible qu'elle ai du labrador. Il est aussi possible que ses parents soient déjà des croisés de croisés. Elle a quel age là?

----------


## tiange

Elle a environ 11 mois, le véto avait estimé sa date de naissance du 1er février (quelle précision le 1er jour du mois lol) elle pourrait aussi bien être fin Janvier que début mars je pense.

Oui, oui, elle a sûrement plus d'un croisement, mais je suis curieuse d'en connaître un peu.

----------


## Noemie-

Ptet du staff aussi  ::     /blague

----------


## Shaina

test ADN, sans hesitation! et si possible passe par le dresseur de fauve de la trollete!

----------


## Fahn

*Merci de ne pas en rajouter une couche, encore*

----------


## Rango

par curiosité, je mets mon loulou, dans son annonce il était noté X Corgi, personnellement je dirai croisé renard :Embarrassment: , des idées?

----------


## Houitie

Rango il ressemble à beaucoup de petits roumains que j'ai eu en accueil. 
Et en effet c'était croisé Corgi qiu était écrit mais en vérité je crois qu'ils sont tellement mélangés... qu'il est dur de trouver une race.

----------


## Rango

c'est effectivement un petit roumain ! et oui j'imagine bien que c'est un mélange de beaucoup de races

----------


## Houitie

C'est donc un croisé roumain  ::  On va inventer une race  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noemie-

rooh mais ils sont trop chouuux ces ptits roumains  ::   je vois aussi du corgi sur celui où il est couché sur le dos.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je me demande même s'il est pertinent de dire "croisé beaucoup de race" ou si au contraire la majeure partie de ses ancêtres n'ont jamais eu de race. Je ne connais pas assez la Roumanie pour ça, mais si c'est un pays dans lequel il y a une population canine férale depuis le début, sans discontinuer, ce n'est pas pertinent de vouloir chercher LE croisement. Après il y a forcément des chiens de race ou d'un type particulier de temps en temps dans le "melting pot", mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus dans les gènes au final. On peut plutôt chercher des types locaux, du genre type montagne, type berger, type terrier.
Encore une fois, sous réserve que j'aie raison sur l'histoire du chien féral en Roumanie hein.

----------


## fanelan

Je vous mets la photo de Rambo. Sur son carnet de santé il est noté x ratier, je verrai bien un peu de papillon ?
Pièce jointe 180645Pièce jointe 180646Pièce jointe 180647

----------


## Houitie

Oui papillon ou croisé Shetland?

----------


## loulouk

> Contente que tu ne l'as pas ratée 
> 
> son nez allongé ? le museau, oui il s'allonge j'ai remarqué avec les 1eres photos. 
> Merci! Moi aussi j'adore ses oreilles, mais pas que ca. et je crois bien que ses oreilles c'est que du Braque.
> 
> La voilà debout et assise :
> Pièce jointe 180567 Pièce jointe 180568
> 
> 
> ...


x braque jaurais dit aussi , elle bine jolie cette louloute en tout cas  ::

----------


## tiange

Merci Loulouk!  :Smile:

----------


## Didi4994

> Je me demande même s'il est pertinent de dire "croisé beaucoup de race" ou si au contraire la majeure partie de ses ancêtres n'ont jamais eu de race. Je ne connais pas assez la Roumanie pour ça, mais si c'est un pays dans lequel il y a une population canine férale depuis le début, sans discontinuer, ce n'est pas pertinent de vouloir chercher LE croisement. Après il y a forcément des chiens de race ou d'un type particulier de temps en temps dans le "melting pot", mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus dans les gènes au final. On peut plutôt chercher des types locaux, du genre type montagne, type berger, type terrier.
> Encore une fois, sous réserve que j'aie raison sur l'histoire du chien féral en Roumanie hein.


En effet en Roumanie, il y a beaucoup de mélanges, c'est rare que l'on distingue bien UNE race et il y en a énormément qui se ressemblent donc on peut dire qu'il y a UNE race roumaine lol. Après c'est sur qu'il y en a qui ont une ressemblance avec une race mais ce n'est pas la majeure partie, la plupart sont des croisés de croisés de croisés ^^.

Pour votre loulou, effectivement c'est sur qu'il y a du Corgi. En tous cas, un grand merci et bravo pour cette adoption, avec tout ce qu'il se passe en Roumanie avec ce gouvernement ( :Mad: ), il faut vraiment agir pour ces pauvres loulous.
Il est très craquant  ::

----------


## fanelan

> Oui papillon ou croisé Shetland?


ah oui, du Shetland, çà ressemble. Merci

----------


## Peachcats

> Peachcats, il pese combien ton loulou? il a l'air assez gros, mais le poil fourni doit jouer aussi!



J'en ai aucune idée, peut être 35 kilos ? C'est une fifille. Elle recherche une famille, tite Bloom.

----------


## Shaina

ahhh voui pardon  ::  elle a l'air aussi "carrée" que le mien, c'est pour ca  :Smile:

----------


## MarryM

> D'autre photos de Bloom ou on la voit mieux. 
> 
> Berger allemand c'est sûr, le reste Golden ?
> 
> Pièce jointe 179981 Pièce jointe 179982 Pièce jointe 179983


Pour revenir à Bloom, elle fait 33 kilos  :Smile:  

J'ai vu une race qui me rappelle trop la miss, mais c'est une race type chien de berger, peu connu. En français la traduction c'est Ancien chien de troupeau et en allemand Altdeutscher Huetehunde. J'ai vu une photo de la race, et franchement, j'ai lâché un "Waaaaa mais c'est Bloom". LOL  :: 

http://auto.img.v4.skyrock.net/4507/...2380_small.jpg

----------


## MarryM

Bien entendu, mais elle s'en rapproche. LOL 
La vétérinaire m'a dit qu'elle ne pensait pas au Berger allemand, mais elle a surement du Golden (:

----------


## lealouboy

Et Gaillette :

----------


## fanelan

du griffon, je vous laisse la suite pour les pros !

----------


## lealouboy

oui il est griffonné mais vu sa grande taille, je ne vois du tout ce qu'il y a de l'autre côté  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Oui griffon sur mais quoi d'autre, quelle taille?

----------


## lealouboy

je ne l'ai pas mesuré, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis la 1ère photo  ::  Les meubles sont de taille standard  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Drahthaar? Braque?

----------


## lealouboy

il a des grosses pattes de dogue allemand je trouve !!

----------


## Didi4994

Il est si grand que ça? ^^

----------


## lealouboy

non bien moins grand qu'un DA mais des pattes énormes  ::  Je me demande si sa croissance est finie car son âge est estimé entre 12 et 18 mois  ::

----------


## aurore

X korthals? Ca a de grosses pattes les korthals il me semble.

----------


## lealouboy

Ah oui, je viens d'aller voir, je voyais ça plus petit !!

ça pourrait correspondre en effet  :Smile:

----------


## Didi4994

Oui pis ça a la ptite barbiche aussi ^^

----------


## Houitie

Tu as le grand griffon vendéen ou le griffon nivernais qui pourraient ressembler mais je ne sais pas s'ils existent en noir... 
Ou apres du genre improbable Anglo Xschauzer géant ou ce genre de mélange.

----------


## COCO12

Et notre pti machin?
J'ai bien une idée, mais je suis curieuse de savoir ce que vous en pensez. Trouvée dans un local poubelle, elle était comme ça:

----------


## Didi4994

J'aurai dit comme Xaros_le_chat :York sûr et après croisé westie ou dinmont terrier ou peut être le terrier irlandais

----------


## COCO12

Nous pensons qu'elle est York x bichon.
Elle a la queue et le poil du bichon, avec du westie ou du cairn elle aurait le poil un peu plus "dur" je pense.

----------


## Didi4994

Ah oui du bichon? (en même temps moi quand je pense "bichon" je pense au mien mais c'est un croisé donc c'est différent lol)
Moi j'aurai vu de l'irish glen  ou du dinmont 
Mais bon eux aussi ont le poil plus dur que le bichon donc Bichon pourquoi pas  :Smile:  en tout cas il est très mignon  ::

----------


## Ephéliann

Bonjour !

Je rejoins ce post avec notre belle Amber, qui vient de Roumanie  :: 
On ne trouve pas son croisement (mais on cherche activement héhé !) peut être pourriez vous nous aider ?
On pense à peut être du shetland (masse de poil importante à l'arrière et au poitrail), berger, certains disent teckel  :: 
Elle a un poil plutôt fournis sur le dos, épais et assez dru (pour bien le mouiller c'est dur ^^)
Elle est plutôt courte sur patte et en longueur, quand elle est couché, les poils de ses pattes avant ressortent sur le côté.
*Je précise que sa queue est courte mais sans doute coupé* 
Assez blablater place aux photos !!! 

   

Voilaaaa  :Big Grin: 
Merci, et bonne recherche  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Shetland surement pas, ca doit pas courrir les rues.
Elle ressemble aux berger X teckel X croisé de la bonne campagne, comme on en voit beaucoup en Hongrie aussi  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Oui elle ressemble à beaucoup de roumains en fait. 
J'adore leur museau fin et leur poil fourni sur le corps.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah oui du bichon? (en même temps moi quand je pense "bichon" je pense au mien mais c'est un croisé donc c'est différent lol)
> Moi j'aurai vu de l'irish glen  ou du dinmont 
> Mais bon eux aussi ont le poil plus dur que le bichon donc Bichon pourquoi pas  en tout cas il est très mignon


Ces races là déjà pures on n'en voit pas alors des croisements c'est quand meme extremement rare.

----------


## Ephéliann

> Oui c'est un chien typique roumain comme je les aime


Merci de vos indications !




> ces races là déjà pures on n'en voit pas alors des croisements c'est quand meme extremement rare




Oui c'est vrai ! En fait j'ai vu un chien a l'adoption (de la haut aussi) ou c'était ecrit croisé shetland et il lui ressemblait donc j'avais maladroitement déduis ça  ::  ::

----------


## Didi4994

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je rejoins ce post avec notre belle Amber, qui vient de Roumanie 
> On ne trouve pas son croisement (mais on cherche activement héhé !) peut être pourriez vous nous aider ?
> On pense à peut être du shetland (masse de poil importante à l'arrière et au poitrail), berger, certains disent teckel 
> Elle a un poil plutôt fournis sur le dos, épais et assez dru (pour bien le mouiller c'est dur ^^)
> Elle est plutôt courte sur patte et en longueur, quand elle est couché, les poils de ses pattes avant ressortent sur le côté.
> *Je précise que sa queue est courte mais sans doute coupé* 
> Assez blablater place aux photos !!! 
> ...


Ah oui une vraie roumaine... difficile de déterminer leurs croisements, ce sont pour la plupart des croisés de croisés qu'on pourrait presque créer une race roumaine  :: . J'y verrai bien de l'épagneul (style papillon?) avec du croisé berger (=chien roumain  ::  )

J'avais vu l'histoire d'Amber sur le forum, c'est une belle adoption merci à vous de lui offrir cette vie (tous ses compagnons n'ont pas eu cette chance...  :: )

----------


## Ephéliann

> Ah oui une vraie roumaine... difficile de déterminer leurs croisements, ce sont pour la plupart des croisés de croisés qu'on pourrait presque créer une race roumaine . J'y verrai bien de l'épagneul (style papillon?) avec du croisé berger (=chien roumain  )



Ouiiii  :: Je craque pour ces chiens héhé !

Non malheureusement tout ces copains non pas cette chance, il y en a tellement ... Après chacun peu aider (en adoptant, fa, dons, , partage sur fb etc) au moins des personnes se bougent pour eux et c'est déjà cà  :Smile: 
Bientôt Amber rencontrera Pippa, une autre copine de roumanie que nous prenons en FA: sans doute croisé berger aussi mais, je mettrais une photo ici quand j'en aurais des plus jolie  :Smile:

----------


## Didi4994

> Ouiiii Je craque pour ces chiens héhé !
> 
> Non malheureusement tout ces copains non pas cette chance, il y en a tellement ... Après chacun peu aider (en adoptant, fa, dons, , partage sur fb etc) au moins des personnes se bougent pour eux et c'est déjà cà 
> Bientôt Amber rencontrera Pippa, une autre copine de roumanie que nous prenons en FA: sans doute croisé berger aussi mais, je mettrais une photo ici quand j'en aurais des plus jolie


Je suis FA pour des petits roumains aussi  ::  et d'autres. Oui j'ai vu pour Pippa, la pauvre crevette mais elle va reprendre du poil de la bête chez vous j'en suis sûre!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouiiii Je craque pour ces chiens héhé !
> 
> Non malheureusement tout ces copains non pas cette chance, il y en a tellement ... Après chacun peu aider (en adoptant, fa, dons, , partage sur fb etc) au moins des personnes se bougent pour eux et c'est déjà cà 
> Bientôt Amber rencontrera Pippa, une autre copine de roumanie que nous prenons en FA: sans doute croisé berger aussi mais, je mettrais une photo ici quand j'en aurais des plus jolie


Je suis FA pour des petits roumains aussi  ::  et d'autres. Oui j'ai vu pour Pippa, la pauvre crevette mais elle va reprendre du poil de la bête chez vous j'en suis sûre!!

----------


## napalm

Allez hop, à nous, si vous avez une petite idée !

Elle fait 6,8KG, assez petit gabarit et fine. Long museau et couleur un peu spéciale entre le beige/marron et clairsemée de ces teintes sur le corps. Une tâche sur la joue aussi:




Spoiler:

----------


## Houitie

Plus grande j'aurai dit du berger australien mais 6.8kg c'est po possible. 
De l'épagneul papillon? Du shetland? il y a une race que j'oublie sans cesse qui pourrait ressembler. Je vais rechercher.

----------


## napalm

En fait je crois que je vais me répondre toute seule, je me demandais surtout d'où venait ces tâches de couleurs, mais en observant de plus près les caractéristiques du teckel, ça me semble évident. Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Houitie

ah bah honnetement je ne voyais pas du tout de Teckel dedans. 
Tu as plein de races avec des taches comme ça. Regarde un pinsher, un doberman, un beauceron. 
Regarde le petit chien Russe :

----------


## Matthias

Bonsoir,

j'ai déjà posté à ce sujet mais je voulais vous montrer comment ma chienne a physiquement évolué. Vous m'aviez dit à 6 mois que c'était une croisé "Griffon" mais j'aimerai avoir votre avis et plus de précisions si vous pouvez m'aider. Sa mère est une BA (sûr) et son père fait l'objet d'une photo volée par l'ancienne propriétaire lorsqu'il rodait dans le voisinage. Il semble être tondu sur la photo mais il a en général de long poils gris clair et gris plus foncé. Et j'ai remarqué qu'il n'avait pas beaucoup de poil sur le haut du museau... Croisé Teckel ? Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
En tous les cas, ma chienne, à mon grand regret (on nous l'a venue comme croisé BA avec un labrador, moi qui voulait un grand chien) ne fait que 16 kg pour une cinquantaine de centimètres. C'est une pile électrique...

La voici :




Et voici très probablement son père :


Vous avez des idées ?

Merci !!!

----------


## Shaina

je vois pas trop ou est le teckel... (mais jsuis loin d'etre la pro pour ce jeu!)

j"aurais confirmé BA x griffon  :: 

On va attendre l'avis des expert(e)s  ::

----------


## Matthias

Merci Shaina !

----------


## Noemie-

Ba x berger des Pyrénées pour le papa? Elle est trop jolie en tout  cas!

----------


## Shaina

Coucou, je viens vous demande votre avis pour une chienne qu'une asso avec qui je bosse propose a l'adoption.
Je lui fais sa fiche sur un site, je n'arrive pas a trouver son croisement potentiel...

a vous les experts :: 



elle aurait ps encore deux ans, et moins de 10 kilos. Merci a vous  :: 



j'mauto propose une idée  ::  epagneul X Papillon?

----------


## Nyunyu

J'allais te proposer la même chose, bien que je ne sais pas à quel point les papillons courenr les rues

----------


## Houitie

J'aurai dit la meme chose aussi.

----------


## lily130/8

trop belle!  :: 
de l'épagneul breton sûrement oui, mais je trouve ses pattes (avant surtout) bien épaisses pour un croisement breton/papillon  :: à moins que ce soit la photo qui fasse cet effet?

----------


## MuzaRègne

ckc x breton

----------


## Chimère

Je me permet de mettre des photos de la mienne. Je suis curieuse d'avoir vos avis. Viens de la SPA, je ne vous en dis pas plus pour l'instant !

----------


## popngum

Croisée podenca ?

----------


## Didi4994

Oui podenca ou basenji?

Pas facile en tous cas mais il est magnifique  ::

----------


## Chimère

Merci Didi.

Bravo en tout cas, vous avez surement raison puisqu'elle vient d'Espagne. Elle ressemble beaucoup, pourtant quand on la compare à des Pod LOF on voit clairement la différence. Elle est un peu plus petite mais surtout bien plus trapue. Le museau un peu moins fin.
Elle court comme un lévrier, a le train arrière plus musclée.

A votre avis c'est une Pod éloignée du standard ou bien carrément croisée ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et aussi des fois dans son regard, un peu comme dans la première photo, on dirait qu'il y a du matin espagnol. Peut-être un grand parent ?
Ca expliquerai aussi son "excédent de peau", j'entend pas là qu'elle n'a pas la peau plaquée comme un lévrier.

----------


## Didi4994

Ah oui sur les photos je voyais pas un corps vraiment élancé. Je la trouve bien croisée surtout pour les couleurs mais avec quoi je ne sais pas, elle a un joli regard  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Ephéliann

Bonjour, 

Je cherche le croisement de Pippa, chienne que nous avons en FA de taille moyenne et qui vient de Roumanie  :Smile:  
 

Par soucis de santé a été rasé a l'arrière sur cette photo
( poil de queue rasé, on voit en "vrai" sur la 1ère photo)

Elle a le visage/museau très carré on pensait berger*labrador 

Merci de votre aide !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nyunyu

Y'a surement du sarplaninac dans ses ancêtres, et beaucoup de croisés surtout  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ephéliann

owww  :: 
Quelqu'un a une autre idée ? :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'avais dit ça, une fois, au sujet des ptits roumains :

Je me demande même s'il est pertinent de dire "croisé beaucoup de race" ou si au contraire la majeure partie de ses ancêtres n'ont jamais eu de race. Je ne connais pas assez la Roumanie pour ça, mais si c'est un pays dans lequel il y a une population canine férale depuis le début, sans discontinuer, ce n'est pas pertinent de vouloir chercher LE croisement. Après il y a forcément des chiens de race ou d'un type particulier de temps en temps dans le "melting pot", mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus dans les gènes au final. On peut plutôt chercher des types locaux, du genre type montagne, type berger, type terrier.
Encore une fois, sous réserve que j'aie raison sur l'histoire du chien féral en Roumanie hein.

----------


## Ephéliann

D'accord  :Smile:  
Je dirais quand même type berger non ?
Détail étrange (pour moi ^^) elle a les moustaches frisées  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

type berger, et montagne aussi sans doute (sarpla comme a dit Nyunyu !).

----------


## Lou

> J'avais dit ça, une fois, au sujet des ptits roumains :
> 
> Je me demande même s'il est pertinent de dire "croisé beaucoup de race" ou si au contraire la majeure partie de ses ancêtres n'ont jamais eu de race. Je ne connais pas assez la Roumanie pour ça, mais si c'est un pays dans lequel il y a une population canine férale depuis le début, sans discontinuer, ce n'est pas pertinent de vouloir chercher LE croisement. Après il y a forcément des chiens de race ou d'un type particulier de temps en temps dans le "melting pot", mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus dans les gènes au final. On peut plutôt chercher des types locaux, du genre type montagne, type berger, type terrier.
> Encore une fois, sous réserve que j'aie raison sur l'histoire du chien féral en Roumanie hein.


Et j'irai même plus loin en disant que ça, ça peut s'appliquer à pas mal de chiens français également  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Là par contre je ne pense pas, ou alors localement où on peut avoir des cheptels "originels" de tel ou tel type, mais sinon je pense que les phénomènes de mode successifs sur des races au départ relativement rares et donc tous inscrits, font que pour la plupart des races le cheptel non LOF est en grande majorité voire exclusivement issu du LOF (et vice versa d'ailleurs, pour résumer ce sont une seule et même population au sens génétique). Ceux qui sont susceptibles de n'être jamais passés par le LOF à un moment ou un autre, c'est les types locaux, français, qui n'ont jamais subi de "goulot d'étranglement" / reconstitution, et finalement ça ne fait pas beaucoup de races, si je me souviens bien par ex. les bergers beauce et brie ont frôlé la quasi extinction, puis les cheptels ont été "remontés" par des cynophiles >> au final il y a très peu de chance tomber sur un individu issu directement du type originel, qui ne soit pas passé par le LOF à un moment ou un autre de son ascendance.
Par contre pour les bergers et montagnes des Pyrénées, tu montes un peu dans le pays basque et tu en trouves encore des vrais dans des fermes perdues dans la montagne, c'est vraiment le type originel et à aucun moment dans leurs ancêtres ça n'est passé par le LOF. Pareil avec certaines races fr du 6° groupe.
Mais globalement en France je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire qu'on a des viviers de chiens de type (au sens type morphologique, et non type racial comme on dirait "type BA" pour un non LOF) de lignée originelle non interrompue. Peut être ratier, caniche. Mais berger par ex, vu l'historique des bergers français, je doute vraiment (à part pour le labrit donc, mais du coup c'est plus un vrai type racial qu'un type morpho générique).

----------


## Didi4994

Typer berger comme beaucoup de roumains  ::  des croisés de croisés mais des toutous adorables !  :Smile:  
Ca se passe bien avec elle?  :Smile:

----------


## Ephéliann

Merci de vos réponses et de cette "histoire"  :Smile: 

Oui tout se passe très bien avec Pipa,   une perle (comme beaucoup de chiens roumains <3)
Manque plus qu'elle est sa famille  :Smile:

----------


## Taoufik

Je veux savoir la race de mon chien merci.http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=4&u=15025351

----------


## Taoufik

Je veux savoir la race de mon chien

----------


## Houitie

S'il vous plait? merci? 

Bref, je dirais croisé husky et berger allemand? 
Tu as un post expres pour ce genre de demande. Je demande à un modo de mettre ton post avec.

----------


## Taoufik

Est ce qu il ne s'agit pas d'un croisement berger allemand et suisse voir photo : http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=4&u=15025351 
merci

----------


## Houitie

le berger blanc suisse est un berger allemand à l'origine. Ce sont les croisements des tares de bergers allemand, des petits blancs dans des portées qu'on a croisé entre eux. (du moins c'est ce que l'on m'a toujours dit)
Moi je vois surtout le coté husky par rapprot à son dessin sur la tete.

----------


## Lou

Le blanc chez le Berger Allemand n'est pas une tare à proprement parler, même si les éleveurs de BA l'ont longtemps considéré comme telle. C'est juste une couleur non standard pour la race, qui a été sélectionné par des passionnés depuis longtemps (le 1er club de race du berger blanc date des années 60, aux USA). Pour l'anecdote le grand-père du 1er BA inscrit à un livre d'origine était un chien blanc.

Pour le chien en photo ici je pencherai aussi pour du type BA x Husky ou autre primitif.

Sur google image il y en a pas mal qui ressemblent : https://www.google.fr/search?q=crois...w=1440&bih=782

----------


## Shaina

J aurais pas dit mieux, BA croisé husky  ::

----------


## Melmene

Bonsoir !!

Ma soeur vit au Cambodge, et voici le chien d'un couple d'amis à elle. Ils l'ont acheté sur un marché là-bas et ne savent pas ce que c'est. Une idée ?  Moi je lui trouve un je ne sais quoi du shiba inu.

----------


## Chimère

Oui un peu de shiba. Mais bon si elle vit au cambodge, il faut connaître les races locales.

----------


## Melmene

Oui c'est ça, je pense que si on pouvait savoir ce qu'il y a "dedans" on n'en aurait jamais entendu parler !!  :Smile:

----------


## liilou31

Bonjour ! A mon tour de vous présenter ma future crevette :
Elle va venir d'une FA d'Andalousie, elle a pour l'instant 2.5 mois. Avec la FA, on essaie tant bien que mal de connaître son croisement mais c'est pas évident !!!! On dirait pas comme ça, mais elle ne fait que 800 gr !!! Du coup, l'estimation de son poids adulte ne dépasserait pas les 3 kg ... vous avez des idées ? connaître son croisement pourrait faciliter les choses :: !!! je pense que les pistes sont : couleur noir et banne, sa queue relevée sur le dos, son museau, son regard ... j'ai beau faire plein de recherches, le fait qu'elle soit toy, ça réduit beaucoup (lol) !!!  



En tout cas, elle a la belle vie en FA hihihiiii !!!! Et chez moi, elle sera la princesse alors tout va bien hein  :Big Grin:  !!!!

----------


## Melmene

Rigolo, on dirait un chiot croisé BA ! Du coup vu sa taille, du pinsher peut-être ?

----------


## Juju'

Je verrai du pinscher nain dans le gabarit et la morpho
Après... ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oreilles à 10h10 = plutôt chihuahua que pinscher je pense

----------


## Didi4994

Rho trop mimi! On dirait pas comme ça sur les photos, qu'elle est aussi petite parce que je trouve qu'il y a ressemblance avec chiot beauceron surtout sur la 2e et 3e. Après comme disent les autres il doit y avoir un peu de pinsher

----------


## liilou31

> Oreilles à 10h10 = plutôt chihuahua que pinscher je pense


A 10 h 10 ? ha oui j'avais pas percuté ça !!!! oui moi aussi du coup ça me fait penser au chihuahua vu la taille !!! mais j'avoue qu'à la 1ère photo, j'avais de suite pensé à un grand chien genre BA !!! d'où le "choc" à l'annonce des 800 gr !!!! 

et sinon que pensez-vous du mix chichi/mini fox ? ça pourrait etre ça ???

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Rho trop mimi! On dirait pas comme ça sur les photos, qu'elle est aussi petite parce que je trouve qu'il y a ressemblance avec chiot beauceron surtout sur la 2e et 3e. Après comme disent les autres il doit y avoir un peu de pinsher


viiii trop mimi !!!! j'ai tellement hâte de l'avoir  :Big Grin:  !!!!! et oui d'accord aussi, aux 1ere photos que j'ai vu d'elle, j'avais pas de repere de taille et franchement pareil je croyais beauceron ou rott .. 'fin ce genre koi !!!! bin là non apparemment ça va etre un toy !!!! lol un toy beauceron peut être hihihiiii !!!!

----------


## rafaela13

Bonjour,

Vous voyez quoi comme race/croisement pour Bambi? 





Elle fait 20 kilos environ => taille moyenne
j'en profite aussi pour donner le lien de la page facebook du refuge de Carmina où est Bambi (désolée, je sais c'est pas bien de faire de la pub mais je résiste pas.. :: ): https://www.facebook.com/refugedecarmina?fref=photo

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## liilou31

haaa ! je viens de trouver un truc ! dites moi si je me trompe hein ?!

c'est ma Pilly ...

c'est "Taco F.Terrier/ Chihuahua Mix" 

j'ai bon alors ? peut être du fox terrier et du chichi ? ....

----------


## Didi4994

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous voyez quoi comme race/croisement pour Bambi? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle fait 20 kilos environ => taille moyenne
> ...


Berger/podenco?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> haaa ! je viens de trouver un truc ! dites moi si je me trompe hein ?!
> 
> c'est ma Pilly ...
> 
> c'est "Taco F.Terrier/ Chihuahua Mix" 
> 
> j'ai bon alors ? peut être du fox terrier et du chichi ? ....


Moi je reste sur le pinsher pour le noir et feu

----------


## jenny02

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous voyez quoi comme race/croisement pour Bambi? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle fait 20 kilos environ => taille moyenne
> ...


Berger / podenco

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> haaa ! je viens de trouver un truc ! dites moi si je me trompe hein ?!
> 
> c'est ma Pilly ...
> 
> c'est "Taco F.Terrier/ Chihuahua Mix" 
> 
> j'ai bon alors ? peut être du fox terrier et du chichi ? ....


A cet age la difficile de savoir...

----------


## rafaela13

Merci ! J'ai montré à ma mère qui m'a aussi dit qu'elle voyait un chien espagnol dedans (elle m'a dit lévrier mais je pense qu'elle voulait dire podenco  :Smile:  ) !  C'est bizarre pour une chienne roumaine je trouve lol mais je suis OK avec le fait qu'elle ait du podenco !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le podenco c'est un type lupoïde qui se rapproche beaucoup du lévrier, donc c'est normal qu'un berger x lévrier fasse penser à un podenco en fait, techniquement. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il y en ait forcément.

----------


## Nyunyu

Du podenco en Roumanie....
Il y a probablement quelques individus, mais ils ne "cotoient" surement pas les corniauds.
Si certains gens en possèddnt, ce doit être un cercle assez restreint et amateurs de la race.
Enfin à mon sens, pourtant provenant d'un pays voisin "mieux loti", je ne peux pas le concevoir

----------


## Lulucilia

Je sais c'est difficile de savoir à cet age, mais j'ai trouvé ce chiot, je voudrais votre avis, parce qu'à part ratier...
Elle a environ 3 mois et fait un peu moins de 4 kg.
Son air change en fonction des photos, donc j'en mets plusieurs. A savoir, elle n'a pas les oreilles droites, peut-être vont-elles monter? Ici c'est juste parce qu'elle lève la tête.

----------


## Houitie

Ma véto me dit toujours qu'il faut multiplier par 3 le poids des 3 mois pour avoir une idée du poids adulte. (j'ai bien dit une idée hein, c'est pas sur à 100% surtout que là tu n'es pas certaine de l'age, elle a peut etre des carences etc)
Sinon je ne vois pas spécialement de race... un mélange de ratier surement. Les oreilles triangulaires peuvent faire penser à du fox, peut etre à poils lisses? 
Difficile de dire à cet age là.

----------


## Lulucilia

J'espère qu'elle ne fera 12 kg!  ::  Je la garde justement parce qu'elle est petite... Et qu'elle peut rentrer dans un panier pour vélo! (bon aussi parce qu'elle est ADORABLE!). Je la fais ID cette semaine, on verra bien. J'aurais bien la surprise d'ici quelques mois.  ::

----------


## Houitie

4 kg à 3 mois ça ne sera pas un tout petit chien.
Pour un ordre d'idée j'ai la courbe de poids de Délice, ma shih tzu (c'est dans son carnet de snaté, retraitée d'élevage), elle faisait 2kg 800 à 3 mois, elle fait actuellement 6kg800  et est plutot mince.

----------


## D-Ftx

Bonjour! 

Alors je me demandais si vous savez s'il y a un croisement pour cette louloute adoptée autre que celui inscrit? 
La SPA l'a marquée Labrador x Husky mais selon l'angle où on la regarde on dirait qu'elle a un peu de molosse!
D'ailleurs des gens s'arrêtent parfois pour demander si elle a du amstaff ou autre...
Elle a actuellement 25kg pour un peu plus de 2 ans!  :: 




Comme dit selon l'angle, elle a le crâne assez carré et une grosse mâchoire, et puis le port des oreilles...

En cherchant un peu les croisements sur internet, j'ai vu plusieurs photos de Dogue Argentin x Husky qui y ressemblent au niveau des couleurs et la tête... (comme ici: http://www.taigapassionnordiques.org...rgentin-adopte)
A vos avis d'experts!  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Moi j'aurai dit border avec un dogue ou du boxer? TRès très jolie chienne en tous les cas, j'adore.

----------


## D-Ftx

Oui elle est très belle!  :Big Grin: 

Croisée Husky sans doute pour ses yeux vairons brun/bleu! ;-)

----------


## missvero

en effet vu la gueule elle pourrait etre croisé amstaff et husky très belle en tout cas

----------


## rafaela13

> Du podenco en Roumanie....
> Il y a probablement quelques individus, mais ils ne "cotoient" surement pas les corniauds.
> Si certains gens en possèddnt, ce doit être un cercle assez restreint et amateurs de la race.
> Enfin à mon sens, pourtant provenant d'un pays voisin "mieux loti", je ne peux pas le concevoir


Oui, voilà lol du podenco en Roumanie... !!

En même temps, elle a peut-être été mis à la rue vu qu'elle est maintenant handicapée (accident de voiture?)... C'est pas une chienne trauma, elle a sûrement vécu en famille avant... :Mad:

----------


## Melmene

Oui elle est super belle !! Et c'est fou comme il lui ressemble le chien que tu as mis en lien ! 

Après il peut y avoir plus de deux races dans le mélange. Donc ça peut très bien être boder, husky et dogue !

----------


## isa0164

bonjour je vais accueillir une petite roumaine en fa en vue d adoption,elle est decrite croise bichon qu en pensez vous sachant qu elle fait 10 kgs a 6 mois,sur la 1ere photo elle est au milieu,sur la eme completement a droite ma louloutte ::  ::  ::

----------


## sylviana

Qu'elle est choute, mais ça t'avancera pas  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Une copine a adopté une chienne avec un peu la même gueule, mais elle est plus fine et légère. On dirait un peu Benji, mais alors son croisement, on ne sait pas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lily130/8

du cairn terrier?
comme tous les roumains, elle doit être croisée de plein de trucs ^^ comme la mienne  ::

----------


## isa0164

oui surement un croise de plusieurs races,benji j y avais pas penser ::     pour moi c était entre le petit griffon et le mini berger briard lol!!!
en tout cas trop pressee qu elle soit là meme si j apprehende un peu quand meme ::

----------


## lili2000

cairn x griffon x bichon !

----------


## bouletosse

Bonjour
Voici Truffe  :Smile:  il y a du Labrador mais un véto ma dit croisée Braque et un autre Rott
Elle pèse 39kgs et elle a la queue coupée  :Frown:

----------


## isa0164

effectivement un bon melange des trois!!!!!

----------


## bouletosse

EDIT

----------


## isa0164

> Ah oui!? Donc elle a un peu des trois alors. Merci


oups desole mais je répondais au message que j ai poster pour moi lol  ::

----------


## lily130/8

je vois pas de rott, j'aurai dis braque/labrador...

----------


## didou752

Idem, je ne vois pas du tout de rott. Labrador/braque me parait tout à fait correspondre.

----------


## bouletosse

MERCI

----------


## GAUDIN

> en effet vu la gueule elle pourrait etre croisé amstaff et husky très belle en tout cas


je pense comme missvero et ainsi elle serait cat 1.

----------


## Nyunyu

Pas forcément, si morphologiquement elle n'entre pas dans les critères.
Après, même si on a un X staff, qu'il y ressemble ou pas, on se fait petit  :Smile:

----------


## Nyunyu

> Pièce jointe 200577Pièce jointe 200578bonjour je vais accueillir une petite roumaine en fa en vue d adoption,elle est decrite croise bichon qu en pensez vous sachant qu elle fait 10 kgs a 6 mois,sur la 1ere photo elle est au milieu,sur la eme completement a droite ma louloutte


Voici Jupi, je trouve qu'elles ont un peu le même air (Jupi est Hongroise),bien que Jupi soit plus haute et fine sur pattes

----------


## loulouk

> Bonjour! 
> 
> Alors je me demandais si vous savez s'il y a un croisement pour cette louloute adoptée autre que celui inscrit? 
> La SPA l'a marquée Labrador x Husky mais selon l'angle où on la regarde on dirait qu'elle a un peu de molosse!
> D'ailleurs des gens s'arrêtent parfois pour demander si elle a du amstaff ou autre...
> Elle a actuellement 25kg pour un peu plus de 2 ans! 
> 
> Pièce jointe 199981Pièce jointe 199982
> Pièce jointe 199983Pièce jointe 199984
> ...


le croisement de labrador fait souvent ressortir cette idée du staff parce qui'l est molossoid lui aussi et bien souvent il n'en ont rien du tout ^^

----------


## lechacaldu77

Salut! Je suis tombé sur ce topic en feuilletant internet et j'ai trouvé  ça sympa alors je veux participer aussi : elle fait 18kg et je l'ai  récupérée a la SPA pour 30 euros  ::  j'ai pas compris pourquoi ils me l'ont fait aussi peu chère. 

 avec la troisième photo on distingue plus facilement l'un de ses deux parents :

Bonne soirée

----------


## Houitie

Il y a du bull terrier non? avec du lab? 
Tres jolie chienne en tous les cas. Elle vient de quelle SPA?

----------


## lechacaldu77

Elle viens de la SPA de gennevillier ils l'ont récupérée dans la rue, elle a eu apparemment une cote cassée et la paupière de lil a une balafre  . 
La véto a mis dans son carnet croisée bull terrier et berger car elle est vraisemblablement bull terrier X pitbull ou staffie[de fait de sa petite taille pas amstaff ou alors amstaff avec un mini bull terrier (la race mini bull terrier j'entend)] sinon elle aurait été dans la catégorie 1. 

En tous cas elle a un super caractère et est intelligente : elle apprend des nouveaux tours au bout de 3-4 croquettes dommage qu'il n'y est pas de club d'agility par chez moi. 

Le seul problème c'est que vis à vis des autres chiens si ils sont cools tout se passe bien (on a 3 autres chiens dont une rott et deux surs croisées shitzu et york), mais si l'autre chien est agressif comme un petit roquet elle va aller le choper direct sans avertissements(quelle que soit la taille) alors je fait bien attention.

Ps : je n'ai pas internet la semaine en ce moment c'est pour cela que je déballe tout, bonne semaine!

----------


## cerbere

si elle apprend au quart de tour elle n'a pas de bull-terrier en elle (je plaisante à moitié hein) ca doit venir de son côté berger  ::

----------


## lechacaldu77

C'est les mains de "Promesses de l'ombre" non?
Non c'est sûr et certain qu'elle a du bull terrier :
-bout du museau arrondit comme le bull terrier
-les yeux en triangle 
-elle fait la danse des bull terriers (fait pleins de tours sur place rapidement) typique des bull terriers; elle fait ca quand elle est contente où après s'etre faite engueulée 

Et puis j'avai demandé a ce qu'ils me contactent quand ils auraient un staff et elle me la présenté comme bull terrier X staff.

----------


## sylviana

Même s'il y avait x staff sur ses papiers, elle n'aurait pas été catégorisée. Je ne pense pas qu'elle entre dans les critères de la loi de 99.

----------


## lechacaldu77

Oui techniquement elle ne rentre pas dans la loi de 99 le chien doit faire au moins 20kg après j'en sais rien ya des cons partout ils peuvent chipoter, un policier ma déja demandé les papiers du chien en voyant croisé ebt il a rien dis(je précise que je ne traite en rien ce policier de con il était sympa). 

En tout cas ce qui compte c'est quelle est en règles et à moi^^ j'ai pas hésité une seconde en la voyant a la SPA même si elle avait des problèmes de peau et j'ai du attendre 1mois et demi parce qu'elle venait tout juste d'arriver.

J'ai pris une photo qui la décrit pas mal je pense et il y a les petites york shitzu




PS : Corréction après vérification sur ce forum elle rentre dans la 1ère catégorie ou je suis débile^^ : 
"
Les chiens communément appelés « pit-bulls  » qui appartiennent à la 1re catégorie présentent une large ressemblance avec la description suivante  :
- petit dogue de couleur variable ayant un périmètre thoracique mesurant  environ entre 60 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids d'environ 18 kg) et  80 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids d'environ 40 kg). La hauteur au  garrot peut aller de 35 à 50 cm ;
- chien musclé à poil court ;
- apparence puissante ;
- avant massif avec un arrière comparativement léger ;
- le stop n'est pas très marqué, le museau mesure environ la même  longueur que le crâne tout en étant moins large, et la truffe est en  avant du menton ;
- les mâchoires sont fortes, avec les muscles des joues bombés."

----------


## loulouk

outre la tête elle a un beau poitrail cette petite, t de beaux cuisseaux
elle est bien jolie ( perso je vois pas trop de berger la dedans mais allez savoir , les croisements donnent parfois de drôles de surprises )

mon staffie apprenait très vite lui aussi, 1 biscuit et hop in the pocket

----------


## lechacaldu77

^^ oui j'adore ses jambonaux 
Au niveau de la musculature en tout cas elle me fait plus penser à un apbt/ staffie standard que amstaff ou un berger même si c'est pas mal rare en france je pense (les vrais apbt je parle) après comme  p-e que chien lambda x bull terrier peut donner une musculature proche d'un apbt/staffie.

J'ai pensé a lab x bull terrier mais je pense que le gabarit serait quand meme plus dans les 30kg que 18-19kg après des bull terriers yen a de toutes les tailles alors c'est assez compliqué d'être sûr.

Mais le truc flagrant c'est que quand on la regarde de 3/4 arrière on pourrait jurer que c'est une grande staffie bien proportionnée modérate (elle fait 51cm au garrot) ou une apbt (le standard de l'UKC c'est 17-20 inches soit 45-50 cm environ)

Je pense aussi que il y a pas mal de combinaisons qui pourraient donner ma bébète :

-petit staffie x grand bull terrier

-petit lab x petit bull terrier (le lab est assez typé molossoïde et les bull terriers on des grosse joues aussi)

-apbt taille normale x bull terrier taille normale (rare mais à la fourrière de la SPA il y avait un beau pit qui ressemblait pas mal a un apbt,    mais le pauvre il était catégorie 1 d'office donc impossible à adopter...ma mère qui ne connaissait pas trop la loi 99 à halluciné du fait qui devait être piqué et moi j'avais les boules aussi..)

-amstaff plutot fin avec petit bull terrier 

-surement d'autres

Bref j'aurai bien aimé connaître les parents^^

Pour les petites c'est sûr on a vu les parents et c'est un papa mini york avec maman shitzu^^.

PS : pour ceux qui penseraient "il veut absolument que son chien sois un pit  blabla" c'est faux  :: c'est le 6ème chien qu'on adopte en refuges, mais je me disais que peut être quelqun avait déja connu un chien qui avait sa bouille et qui saurait  mais le topic a l'air d'être un peu mort

PPS : désolé pour le roman!

----------


## Delphane

http://dailygeekshow.com/2014/03/14/...ors-du-commun/


... en cas de manque d'inspiration. 
Y'en a, j'avoue, je l'aurais pas vu venir...  ::

----------


## Poska

Et puis beaucoup de chiots... au final on ne sait pas trop ce que ça donne à l'âge adulte.

Un croisement qu'on voit pas mal par chez moi (portée tous les 6 mois...), à votre avis?

----------


## popngum

Braque? Dob?

----------


## Poska

Dob oui  ::  pour le deuxième il suffit de regarder le poitrail...

----------


## Houitie

Border?

----------


## Noemie-

c'est marrant on dirait un greyster ! L'origine du dob c'est le braque ? Tiens je vais allée regarder  ::

----------


## Poska

Dobermann-dalmatien  ::

----------


## Delphane

> y en a qui sont faux ... j'ai un gros doute sur la véracité de ce truc ...


Des faux chiens ?...  :: 

Sinon, bah oui, je suppose que ça n'a pas la même valeur qu'une thèse scientifique sur le sujet, évidemment...  ::

----------


## lily130/8

quand elle dit faut je pense qu'elle parle de photos trafiquées... mais je suis pas sûre qu'il y en ait

----------


## Delphane

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des photos retouchées non plus... enfin, je n'en ai pas l'impression.
Après, des croisements un peu au petit bonheur la chance, oui ça c'est possible...  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

le 2 et le 6 sont des chiens de race, pas des croisements.

----------


## Noemie-

Le BA x shar pei on dirait qu'il fait un choc anaphylactique   ::

----------


## Aliktutti

Le 24 non plus n'est pas un croisement. Je vois mal comment le croisement d'un golden et d'un husky pourrait donner une robe bleue merle  :: 

Et je pense que le 12 est un Shar-Peï avec une longueur de poils plus grande que ce que l'on a l'habitude de voir en France, sûrement du à une "anomalie" génétique.

----------


## Lou

Oui le Shar Pei peut naître à poil long, tout comme d'autres races (Dogue du Tibet, Welsh Corgi, etc.)
Le 2 c'est un teckel rouge merle (ou arlequin chocolat), le 6 c'est un Petit Brabançon.

Le 9 je me demande si ce ne sont pas des "lignées" de Malamute qui sont sélectionnées sur la taille et le poil.

Le 10 ça peut être n'importe quel type de croisement, dans ce genre là sinon il y a la Spitz des Wisigoths.

Le 24 ressemble quand même beaucoup à un Berger Australien ^^

Pour le reste je pense que les gens ont juste pris des photos en "imaginant" le croisement potentiel.

----------


## Emma87

Coucou a tous. Un nouveau challenge pour vous hihi 

voici le toutou de ma soeur. Elle l'a pris chez un éleveur qui lui a vendu comme un shi tzhu. Sauf qu'il grandit et on a des doutes sur un éventuel croisement.

il a 5 mois et fait déjà 7kg. Il est assez long de corps et a des pattes courtes et trapues. il a un gros crâne aussi.

Il est un peu cracra sur les photos car il a eu un problème de santé, un ulcere a l'il qui l'a forcé à avoir une colerette qu'il vient juste d'enlever. Mais il va au toiletteur cette semaine.

----------


## Houitie

Il est comme Délice il a le nez un peu long pour un Shih Tzu mais elle est lof alors comme quoi... 
Peut etre du lhassa? 
Les Shih Tzu ont des poids assez éloignés, sur le forum des Shih tzu ça va de 4 à 11kg (bon certe un peu enrobé). Délice fait presque 7kg et c'est une femelle.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bonjour

Pour vous, de quelle race est Doug ?






PS. Doudou est à l'adoption.
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...t-60-a-114077/

----------


## Houitie

Tête et oreilles de Staff, croisé avec un chien plus fin genre dob?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le croisement StaffX Rott donne ce genre de chien visiblement : 

http://www.photo-de-chien.net/rott-croise.html

http://animauxbelgesos.forumactif.biz/t963-urgent-shiva-croisee-rott-staff

Mais bon il est jeune et peu encore s'éclater

----------


## Didi4994

Les couleurs me font penser au bouvier d'Appenzell aussi.
Mon copain qui est à la recherche d'un chien type rott ou staff a craqué sur lui ( et moi aussi ) dommage qu'on ne puisse aps adopter pour le moment

----------


## D-elphine

pour moi il n'est pas croisé, c'est un amstaff même si déclassé et il est magnifique !

et la liste vu les croisements certains ont certainement été volontairement fait, car vu les races choisi on s'attend à de l' atypique et donc à un type de chien vendeur

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Doug a été récupéré à la fourrière, il avait été trouvé errant.

----------


## D-elphine

y a tjs pleins de gens qui font reproduire leur amstaff et sans aucun controle, c'est pour ça qu'on continue à en "ramasser" souvent.
pour être honnête, avec un type comme le sien, je ne demanderai pas le déclassement, je le mettrai simplement en règle vis à vis de la loi.

----------


## Houitie

C'est clair. Surtout que comme je l'ai écrit plus haut il n'est pas encore éclaté et risque de prendre en largeur...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Doug n'est pas catégorisé.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il a subi une diagnose ? Du coup le véto a dit quoi (quels critères) ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Oui il a eu une diagnose, effectué par le Professeur Courreau.

*MuzaRègne* : Je ne connais pas les critères mais je peux me renseigner auprès de sa FA si tu veux. Sinon tu peux téléphoner à Salia dont le téléphone est dans ma signature.

----------


## lily130/8

[QUOTE=Xaros_le_chat;2312655]

je parlais des croisements qui etaient erronés ou croisé expres au pif  :: [/QUOTE

aaaah  ::   ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ne t'embête pas pour ça c'est juste par curiosité, pour voir par rapport aux photos et aider à se "faire l'oeil" (chose vraiment pas évidente sur photo !).

----------


## Naloune

Ah tiens j'aurais dit croisement de dogo moi. Il a pas un corps de staff je trouve mais comme dit Muza, sur photo c'est pas évident.

----------


## malie18

Bonsoir, 
Moi aussi j'aimerai bien savoir le croisement de mon toutou Espagnol en FA si vous avez une idée  :Smile: 

Rico (de son petit nom) pèse 30 kgs pour une 50- 6oaine de cm au garrot.

Alors voilà, "officiellement", il a les poils assez denses, longs et frisés (un peu comme les griffons) :
 Ces photos là me font penser à un griffonXberger

Cependant, là où ça se complique, c'est qu'on l'a fait tondre récemment et là surprise, on ne dirait plus du tout le même type. Avec sa grosse cage thoracique et sa couleur bringé on lui donnerait un peu de molossoïde...
 



Concernant le caractère, il me fait beaucoup penser au chien de berger, dans le genre pot de colle, totalement dévoué à son maître (nous regarde comme si on était la 8e merveille du monde) et très "je garde mon troupeau", dans le sens où il panique si on le promène en groupe et tout à coup tout le monde se sépare ^^' Mais monsieur est un brin tétû et n'aime pas trop apprendre des ordres ou se concentrer plus de 5 minutes  :: 

Alors, des idées ??

----------


## caro.

> Il a subi une diagnose ? Du coup le véto a dit quoi (quels critères) ?


dur de le dire sur une simple photo, mais j'aurais tendance à dire décatégorisé sur sa taille, il semble être plus grand que les 50cm (enfin on dirait, après c'est peut être pas ça lol)  ::

----------


## Koka

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Nous voilà famille d'accueil d'une petite chienne depuis dimanche. Je me suis demandée quel croisement elle pouvait avoir et je me demande si elle n'a pas du chien de chasse (par rapport à son comportement aussi)... Vous en pensez quoi ? 







Nevada, son post.

----------


## Delphane

> Bonsoir, 
> Moi aussi j'aimerai bien savoir le croisement de mon toutou Espagnol en FA si vous avez une idée 
> 
> Rico (de son petit nom) pèse 30 kgs pour une 50- 6oaine de cm au garrot.
> 
> Alors voilà, "officiellement", il a les poils assez denses, longs et frisés (un peu comme les griffons) :
>  Ces photos là me font penser à un griffonXberger
> 
> Cependant, là où ça se complique, c'est qu'on l'a fait tondre récemment et là surprise, on ne dirait plus du tout le même type. Avec sa grosse cage thoracique et sa couleur bringé on lui donnerait un peu de molossoïde...
> ...


Il pourrait avoir du Bouvier des Flandres...
J'y pense parce qu'on a connu un croisé bouvier/berger allemand, et ça avait ressorti le même genre de poils : drus, et avec ce même genre de bringé.
Et pour le caractère, ça pourrait collé aussi : gardien, aimant que sa famille soit bien réunie comme il faut, et buté quand il s'y met.
Par contre, faudrait voir pour l'autre côté, parce que quand-même un bouvier s'est costaud, et lui il fait plus fin je trouve...  ::  (mais c'est vrai qu'à la réflexion, il a de bonnes fesses musclées, et une grosse cage thoracique, oui). 

Après, ce n'est pas une race fréquente non plus...

----------


## faaa30

Bonjour,

je viens vers vous pour savoir si vous avez une idée du croisement de Jericho, que j'ai en FA. Il a été trouvé avec ses frères et soeurs dans un carton en forêt, ils avaient 4 jours. Depuis ce jour, je l'ai en FA, je l'ai biberonné et nous allons peut-être l'adopter. Il a désormais 5 semaines et pèse environ 5kg.

Vous avez une idée ?

----------


## lili2000

pour Koka :
Beagle (ou assimilé) x berger ou labrador (fin) ou braque ???

pour faaa30 : 
croisé beauceron ?
 comment sont les frères et soeurs ?

----------


## faaa30

les frères et soeurs : 3 noirs avec un peu de blanc aux pattes, 1 sable et 1 merle/arlequin un peu plus foncé que Jericho

----------


## lili2000

il faudrait nous remettre sa photo dans qq semaines ...

----------


## dbeauxrats

Croisé border ?

----------


## Houitie

Les croisés dogue allemand peuvent donner ce genre de toutou aussi. 
Tape : "Dogue allemand 5 semaines " sur google image ça te donnera une idée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cependant 5kg à 5 semaines ça va être un sacré morceau !

----------


## faaa30

border ça me parait petit

dogue allemand j'y ai pensé, vous trouvez qu'il y a une ressemblance ? N'était ce pas plus gros normalement ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui j'allais dire DA, parce que son blanc n'est pas que de la panachure on dirait, plus de l'arlequin "un peu raté" ... tu n'as pas d'autres photos où on voit les tâches sur le corps ? Est ce qu'il a du blanc sur le corps à des endroits "inhabituels" ?
Et sinon la tête fait pas mal croisé molosse aussi. Donc croisé avec du plus petit

----------


## faaa30

il n'a pas énormément de blanc, il en a au niveau des pattes et sur le poitrail principalement

Vous pensez qu'il peut atteindre combien de kilos environ avec son poids actuel ?

----------


## loulouk

j'aurais dogue aussi ou beauceron vu ses tâches façon arlequin, en tout cas il est magnifique  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

C'est très difficile à dire à cet age là mais à mon avis ce sera un gros chien, c'est à dire 50kg ou plus. 
Pour te donner une idée. 

http://www.doguesallemandsbleus.fr/crbst_95.html

----------


## faaa30

merci pour vos avis  :Smile:

----------


## helix89

Des idées concernant Orlando, qui vient d'arriver chez nous de Roumanie. Nous l'avons mis en croisé Berger mais si quelqu'un a une idée plus précise.

----------


## malie18

> Il pourrait avoir du Bouvier des Flandres...
> J'y pense parce qu'on a connu un croisé bouvier/berger allemand, et ça avait ressorti le même genre de poils : drus, et avec ce même genre de bringé.
> Et pour le caractère, ça pourrait collé aussi : gardien, aimant que sa famille soit bien réunie comme il faut, et buté quand il s'y met.
> Par contre, faudrait voir pour l'autre côté, parce que quand-même un bouvier s'est costaud, et lui il fait plus fin je trouve...  (mais c'est vrai qu'à la réflexion, il a de bonnes fesses musclées, et une grosse cage thoracique, oui). 
> 
> Après, ce n'est pas une race fréquente non plus...



Merci pour votre réponse !
C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé au bouvier des flandres.. Après ce n'est pas très frequnt en Espagne ^^'
Après tout pourquoi pas !

----------


## napalm

> Bonsoir, 
> Moi aussi j'aimerai bien savoir le croisement de mon toutou Espagnol en FA si vous avez une idée 
> 
> Rico (de son petit nom) pèse 30 kgs pour une 50- 6oaine de cm au garrot.
> 
> Alors voilà, "officiellement", il a les poils assez denses, longs et frisés (un peu comme les griffons) :
> Pièce jointe 213338Pièce jointe 213339 Ces photos là me font penser à un griffonXberger
> 
> Cependant, là où ça se complique, c'est qu'on l'a fait tondre récemment et là surprise, on ne dirait plus du tout le même type. Avec sa grosse cage thoracique et sa couleur bringé on lui donnerait un peu de molossoïde...
> ...


J'suis ptet' folle mais je vois du boxer moi, surtout sur la photo vue de derrière...

----------


## malie18

> J'suis ptet' folle mais je vois du boxer moi, surtout sur la photo vue de derrière...


Et bien en réalité j'y ais pensé aussi… mais tout le monde m'a dit "impossible vu sa tête" ^^'

----------


## superdogs

> J'suis ptet' folle mais je vois du boxer moi, surtout sur la photo vue de derrière...


Clairement, du boxer pour moi aussi !

----------


## Poska

Des idées pour ce jeune loulou?

----------


## Houitie

Wahou! 
J'aurai dit du boxer avec un nordique mais lequel??? il a la queue du labrador...

----------


## MuzaRègne

boxer x malinois ?
en tout cas molossoïde type dogue x berger

----------


## Poska

Il est de taille moyenne, plus petit qu'un boxer.
Il me fait penser à une chienne que j'ai connu, croisée bouledogue français/berger allemand.
Le véto l'a mis direct en croisé amstaff... c'est quand même dommage  ::

----------


## loulouk

j'aurais dit boxer / berger moi ou bouledogue / berger, 
y'a pas de staff la dedans

----------


## Houitie

Je ne vois absolument pas de staff là dedans. 
De toutes les façons il ne doit pas aller dans les mesures des chiens catégorisés si?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Mais quelle connard y'a absolument pas de staff, le stop est bien trop marqué.
Et vu la taille je pense que BF est plus que possible oui, ce qui expliquerait la longueur de queue (pour ca le boxer x berger me genait un peu).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non puis meme l'ossature, la cage thoracique, le ventre , carrémentplus BF que boxer.

----------


## loulouk

de toute façon en france ( et au luxembourg aussi d'ailleurs de plus ne plus ) 
les vétos s'emmerdent plus, dés qu'un chien arrive avec une gueule un peu carrée hop on lui colle x staff dans ses papiers et c'est expédié .

----------


## MuzaRègne

et il est magnofique j'ai oublié de préciser  ::  )

----------


## loulouk

> Non puis meme l'ossature, la cage thoracique, le ventre , carrémentplus BF que boxer.


ce qui me fait penser au bouledogue moi c'est la partie haute de sa tête, elle est très ronde, pas trop grosse, typée bouledogue

----------


## lily130/8

J'aurai dis bouledogue x berger allemand aussi

----------


## Lysianne93

Moi je dirais bouledogue français x berger hollandais

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pouquoi berger hollandais ? C'est rare un berger hollandais.

----------


## Lysianne93

Non plus vraiment rare, la queue assez courte, les bringeures, et le format plus léger que le BA, les oreilles aussi

----------


## rosenoire

Bouledogue X Malinois (ou autre Berger..) le pelage bringé existe aussi chez les BF alors..

----------


## Poska

Merci pour vos réponses, ça confirme ce qu'on pensait. 
Encore un chien padbol, trouvé dans la rue jamais réclamé, aux réactions typiques d'un chien qui s'en est pris plein la tronche, et maintenant catalogué "pitbull" à tort... On va faire en sorte de lui trouver de bons maîtres pour ré-équilibrer tout ça  :Smile:

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

Il faudrait une diagnose de race effectuée par le Prof C. à maisons Alfort car croisement amstaff = catégorie 1 donc non adoptable mais seulement placé en contrat de garde par une association telle que l'Associaton Droits de Vivre ( il y en a d'autres) en FALD.

Il devrait pouvoir être décatégorisé

Eden, en avatar beaucoup plus jeune, lui ressemble un peu. Photos d'hier. La maman d'Eden est une bouledogue français et le papa peut être  un pinscher moyen car dans l'enclos où il y avait le couple de Bouledogues un 3ème chien s'est invité qui était jaune. Queue coupée à la
naissance.

----------


## missvero

> Il est de taille moyenne, plus petit qu'un boxer.
> Il me fait penser à une chienne que j'ai connu, croisée bouledogue français/berger allemand.
> Le véto l'a mis direct en croisé amstaff... c'est quand même dommage


faudrait que le véto revoie ses classique il n'a absolument rien du amstaff c'est du grand n'importe quoi 

c'est vrai qu'on dirait un peu de bouledogue avec du berger qq chose bref un beau croisé porte et fenêtre  :: mais surement pas amstaff

mon avatar était une amstaff lof rien a voir avec ce chien

----------


## caro.

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faudrait une diagnose de race effectuée par le Prof C. à maisons Alfort car croisement amstaff = catégorie 1 donc non adoptable mais seulement placé en contrat de garde par une association telle que l'Associaton Droits de Vivre ( il y en a d'autres) en FALD.


euh non, X staff n'est pas = à cat 1  :: 


comme on le répète et re répète, ce qui est inscrit sur les papiers n'a AUCUNE valeur.
donc même si c'est inscrit X staff, ça aurait pu être X berger, ce serait pareil.

après je doute quand même que le chien soit contrôlé, mais si la personne qui l'adoptera veut être tranquille, elle va voir un véto expert dans les races (me souvient plus du nom), qui seul pourra changer la race d'identification de l'animal.

après si une diagnose lui suffit, il va chez n'importe quel vétérinaire habilité à faire une diagnose et c'est bon

----------


## May-May

Bon, je sais que les Roumains sont issus de croisements divers et variés et qu'il n'y a pas de race vraiment identifiable, mais le croisement d'Hiduc, ça vous inspire quelque chose ?

----------


## girafe

Perso même si il est beaucoup plus petit je trouve qu'il pourrait avoir du berger des carpathes

----------


## lily130/8

il pèse combien ce beau loulou?  :Smile:

----------


## May-May

28 kg  :Smile:  Il n'est pas très haut sur pattes, mais il est assez trapu. Belette est un chouilla plus grande mais ne pèse "que" 24 kilos (bon, elle est taillée lévrier aussi donc très fine  ::  )

----------


## MuzaRègne

mélange type montagne x type berger

----------


## Lysianne93

Je dirais aussi croisé *berger Roumain* des Carpathes

----------


## Séraphiina

Je vous demande votre avis pour mon ptit Loulou!
Il a été retrouvé en Espagne (pour indication!)  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

teckel pékinois ??? mais de très loin  :Smile: 

il faudrait d'autres photos si possible

----------


## Mimine1709

Une idée sur ce croisement ?

----------


## lili2000

c'est un roumain ?
croisé berger comme beaucoup là bas (çà lui donne un air de tervueren un peu)

----------


## MuzaRègne

mélange type montagne x type berger

----------


## May-May

> mélange type montagne x type berger


 :: 
Y a que ça en Roumanie ?   ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oué  ::

----------


## lili2000

c'est vrai qu'il sont souvent le museau long, plus ou moins fin, le poil dense et la queue touffue plus ou moins en panache  :Smile: 
voilà la mienne avec son poil d'été :

----------


## lily130/8

ma roumaine a la queue touffue mais à part ça elle correspond pas à votre définition des roumains  ::

----------


## Mimine1709

Oui c'est un chien de Roumanie

----------


## lily130/8

si c'était pas un roumain j'aurai dit labrador x border collie.
mais vu que c'est un roumain c'est sûrement un croisé d'un tas de chiens, plutôt berger ^^

----------


## Lou

> c'est vrai qu'il sont souvent le museau long, plus ou moins fin, le poil dense et la queue touffue plus ou moins en panache 
> voilà la mienne avec son poil d'été :


On dirait un Lundehund c'est marrant  :Smile:

----------


## Mimine1709

A priori il serait croisé Border Collie

----------


## lili2000

> On dirait un Lundehund c'est marrant


c'est vrai que c'est troublant je ne connaissais pas cette race  :Smile:  à part les oreilles

----------


## napalm

> ma roumaine a la queue touffue mais à part ça elle correspond pas à votre définition des roumains


Elle ressemble à ma poupette, tu penses qu'elle est croisée quoi la tienne ?

----------


## lily130/8

épagneul tibétain x épagneul breton x teckel x bouledogue?  :: 
en gros j'en sais rien du tout! et la tienne ?

----------


## napalm

Sur les papier c'est "X papillon", mais bon moi j'y crois pas des masses. Je pense qu'il y a du teckel, après le reste ça doit être un bon mix...

----------


## matitine

Bonjour, 

Je viens vous demander votre avis!!  :: 


Mini, 6kg (vient d'espagne) 

 


Jackpot, 16kg

----------


## lily130/8

Mini a sûrement du westie.

Jackpot je sais pas trop, x ratier?

----------


## matitine

> Mini a sûrement du westie.
> 
> Jackpot je sais pas trop, x ratier?


Il est identifié comme xlabrador, mais je pense qu'ils savaient pas trop quoi mettre!

----------


## Yummy63

à tous,
J'ai besoin de vos lumières   Tout d'abord petite présentation rapide, voici mon Yummy, deux ans, adopté à la SPA il y a 5 mois. Sur les papiers c'est écrit que c'est un "x ratier" mais j'y connais pas grand chose... . J'aurai dis croisé Pinsher

----------


## Noemie-

jack russel x  pinscher ?  ::

----------


## lili2000

> jack russel x  pinscher ?


idem

----------


## lily130/8

> jack russel x  pinscher ?


+1

----------


## MuzaRègne

Nan il aurait le museau + pointu ... là je lui trouve un museau pas mal rectangulaire, c'est bizarre ...

----------


## matitine

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je viens vous demander votre avis!! 
> 
> 
> Mini, 6kg (vient d'espagne) 
> 
> Pièce jointe 223171 
> 
> ...



Si des fois il y a d'autres idées, car visiblement, mes chiens n'ont pas beaucoup inspirés

----------


## MuzaRègne

matitine c'est parce qu'on ne voit pas grand chose sur tes photos, tu as pas de photos de profil ? 
Pour Jackpot je dirais berger x labrador, mais 16 hg .... ratier x labrador ?

----------


## matitine

C'est vrai que je n'en trouve pas en profil.... Pour Jackpot j'ai celle la en 3/4...

----------


## lily130/8

> Nan il aurait le museau + pointu ... là je lui trouve un museau pas mal rectangulaire, c'est bizarre ...


pinsher x staffie ?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oué ou jack x staff  :: 

Mais ouais je vois bien du staff ou staffie

----------


## Noemie-

Pourtant je trouve qu'il a vraiment la carrure d'un jack, j'en vois des LOf aussi baraque au boulot. Juste la couleur qui diverge!.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Mais la tête, le museau surtout, il est franchement rectangulaire et pas pointu ...

----------


## lily130/8

> Oué ou jack x staff 
> 
> Mais ouais je vois bien du staff ou staffie


sur la photo de gauche je verrai bien du staffie aussi, mais sur la photo de droite je trouve qu'il a quand même le museau assez fin.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui c'est vrai les deux photos semblent contradictoires, faudrait voir en vrai.

----------


## Yummy63

J'essaierai de mettre d'autres photos mais je me co surtout avec mon tel et j'arrive pas à insérer de photos avec

----------


## Poska

J'ai vu la maman, mais pas le papa...
Elle a 6 mois, votre avis?





(le noir est son frère de portée)

----------


## Noemie-

Croisée vache de Normandie

----------


## Yummy63

Une autre photo de mon Yum, peut-être que vous verrez mieux (j'ai enfin trouvé comment mettre des
photos avec mon tel  )

----------


## lily130/8

> J'ai vu la maman, mais pas le papa...
> Elle a 6 mois, votre avis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (le noir est son frère de portée)


staff x podenco?



> Une autre photo de mon Yum, peut-être que vous verrez mieux (j'ai enfin trouvé comment mettre des
> photos avec mon tel  )


là je vois pas de staff/staffie, donc je reste sur jack x pisher ^^

----------


## Noemie-

Je ne vois toujours pas de staff / staffie non plu Yummy.  


Sinon Poska c'est vrai que je vois du staff aussi dans ces 2 loulous, rien que le port d'oreilles... Mais ils sont tout fins, à la clinique on a un x border collie de la même couleur que le frère   / Donc aller je tente staff x border  ::

----------


## sylviana

je crois que la maman est un dalmatien, non?

----------


## Poska

Ah mince oui j'ai oublié de préciser. La maman est typée dalmatien effectivement.

----------


## Lou

Je leur trouve une allure à la Gresyter, avec un type en tête plus staff / staffie, mais dans le type terrier.

----------


## Houitie

C'est drole Poska, ta chienne a la meme "ligne" qu'Hestia. La cage thoracique et le bas du corps qui font croisés lévriers et la tete qui a du molosse quelque part tout en restant discret. Elles ont exactement le meme port de queue.

----------


## bullyson

J'y vois du stafford mais pas de lévrier, ou pas plus d'1/4 alors. Le 50/50 staff levrier donne des chiens plus fins en général, surtout au niveau de la tête. Et là les chiots n'ont que 6 mois. ils vont encore se remplir.

C'est vrai que le dalmatien correspondrait à mon avis. Je verrais plus quelque chose de ce gabarit.

----------


## jimy

et pour lui (7 kilos) vous diriez quoi ?

----------


## Poska

Donc tout le monde voit du staff?
Question bête mais ils vont encore grandir en taille après 6 mois? (je n'ai jamais eu de chiot, je découvre  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Lou

Perso c'est la photo de face qui me fait penser au staff / staffie. Mais pas du genre catégorisable quoi ^^ Après j'y verrai bien du chien de chasse style braque, c'est pour ça que je parlais de Greyster qui est à l'origine un croisement de braques et de lévriers.

Pour la taille je dirais que oui, et aussi en largeur.

----------


## bullyson

Ce sont les derniers centimètres à cet âge-là.

----------


## loulouk

ça dépend de la race, jusqu'a 6 mois en général c'est les petits chiens, après ils peuvent grandir encore jusqu’à 1 an, 18 mois selon le croisement ( pour les plus grands )

----------


## Poska

> Perso c'est la photo de face qui me fait penser au staff / staffie. Mais pas du genre catégorisable quoi ^^


Tu te doutes bien que c'est là la vraie question  :Embarrassment: 
Il me reste le mâle noir à placer, et je ne sais pas quoi dire aux éventuels adoptants...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas possible staff x border à cause de la moucheture dans le blanc, il faut du braque par ex. ou pourquoi pas dalmatien (par contre je suis pas sûre de la transmission des tâches et si ça peut donner de la simple moucheture facilement ou pas, mais c'est un peu la même chose).
Au départ j'allais dire braque x .... mais croisé quoi ...


et pour le petit Yummy, oui là le museau est plus pointu que rectangle, du coup jack x pinscher est réaliste.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon j'avais raté une page, donc dalmatien à la place de braque (niveau morphologie c'est quasi pareil, ce sont deux braccoïdes).
est ce que l'autre moitié ça peut être du staff, spas évident, les yeux en amande y font bien penser mais ... ils sont un peu légers pour ce croisement, sauf qu'à 6 mois ça veut rien dire.

----------


## Lou

Moi je les vois trop grands pour la cat1, mais c'est peut-être dû aux photos ?

@ Muza : Pourquoi pas possible le BC pour le ticking ? On en trouve régulièrement dans la race pourtant.

----------


## bullyson

> Moi je les vois trop grands pour la cat1, mais c'est peut-être dû aux photos ?
> 
> @ Muza : Pourquoi pas possible le BC pour le ticking ? On en trouve régulièrement dans la race pourtant.


on voit aussi du ticking chez le staff.

----------


## Lou

Je pose juste la question par rapport au BC, je n'en aurais pas forcément vu dans ces chiots de toutes façons.

----------


## Poska

Niveau taille ils font environ 48 cm au garrot, pile dans la cat1 quoi, pour ça que ça m'arrangerait qu'ils poussent encore un peu.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est léger quand il y en a chez le BC, non il me semble ? Là sur le mâle ça me semble trop, y'en a dans toute sa panachure. Après je peux me tromper et ne pas avoir vu de BC bien mouchetés mais en fait ça existe !

----------


## Lou

Quelques exemples  :Smile: 

https://www.google.fr/search?q=borde...collie+ticking

@ Poska : Ah mince je les voyais vraiment plus grands :/

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui je suis allée demander à google dans la foulée aussi  ::  . Il y en a effectivement des bien mouchetés, j'en ai jamais vu des comme ça je ne savais pas que ça existait (après certains ont bien l'air croisés ACD ou setter mais bon là stautre chose !). 
Bah du coup j'ai rien dit alors pour la couleur. Après j'ai du mal à voir du berger dans leur allure générale, non plus, mais bon je me méfie de ce genre d'impression vague.

----------


## Lou

Ah nan mais faut pas faire trop confiance à google non plus hein  ::  (genre le ptit truc du milieu quand tu tapes Border Terrier)

En agility j'en avais vu plusieurs des bien mouchetés c'est pour ça  :Smile: 

Mais pareil je ne les trouve pas très "berger", mais bon les croisements....

----------


## Naloune

Pour moi il y aurait du dogo, ça ne donne pas forcément des chiens balèzes surtout vu la carence des premiers moi non?

----------


## Noemie-

Ben border collie faut voir aussi dans leurs attitudes quoi, généralement y'a des comportements du border qui restent, seule Poska pourrait le voir  ::  

J'ai pensé à dogo aussi, mais pour moi ils sont quand même plus costauds. 

Par contre dalmatien ça correspond pas mal quand même au vu du croisement qui donne le dalma aussi  ::

----------


## Naloune

Dogo carencé 
Slam (mon chien donc) qui est croisé dogo pèse 25 kg mais pareil, grosse carence en début de vie,je sais pas,  le blanc (bien que le dogo donne aussi souvent du bringé mais là avec le dalma c'est plausible), les yeux en amande, les oreilles... Mais bon le marque du pti mâle fait staff un peu j'avoue.

----------


## lily130/8

> Pièce jointe 226673Pièce jointe 226674Pièce jointe 226675
> 
> et pour lui (7 kilos) vous diriez quoi ?


épagneul papillon x spitz? 
très mignon!

----------


## Poska

Hier j'ai vu un véto apte à faire les diagnoses. Pour elle "mes" chiots ont très peu de risque d'être catégorisés, surtout la femelle qui est très typée dalmatien. Bon sauf les oreilles  :: 



Elle était étonnée que tout le monde les prenne pour des pitbulls dans la rue (et je vous assure que c'est le cas, c'en est insupportable).
Me voilà rassurée, j'ai déjà prévu d'emmener la femelle faire une diagnose chez elle dans quelques mois pour être tranquille, et je donnerais son adresse aux adoptants du pti mec.

Naloune ils devraient faire le même poids que Slam à l'âge adulte, là ils font 14 et 16 kilos.
Leur frère déjà placé est plus grand et plus costaud (23kg il y a 3 semaines) mais c'était le moins "abimé" à son arrivée, c'est probable que la croissance de ces deux là ait pris un coup, donc dogo pourquoi pas.

Merci pour vos avis  :Smile:

----------


## ptitemilou77

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'adopter une femelle de 4 mois dite "boxer" mais a l'evidence, elle est croisée ... mais avec quoi d'après vous ?? J'ai bien besoin d'idées.

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'y vois du chasse, comme le pointer ou le beagle

----------


## ptitemilou77

C'est ce que je pensait aussi :-) je pensait au beaggle mais le pointer parait encore plus probable.

----------


## popngum

Oui pareil, je vois du chien de chasse là dedans.

Elle ressemble beaucoup à ce chien là, Farouk : 

55 chiens du Spa risquent l eutha de masse avant le 6/10

----------


## missvero

j'aurai dis comme poupoune croisée beagle

----------


## ptitemilou77

Oui c'est vrai... Elle a la tête, le regard (et les babines qui bavent !  :: ) d'un boxer mais la tête me semble un peu trop allongé et les oreilles un peu longues pour un boxer...

----------


## lily130/8

j'aurai dis boxer x beagle aussi  :Smile:

----------


## sylviana

Elle est trop mignonne en tout cas !

----------


## ptitemilou77

Oui je l'adore :-)

----------


## loulouk

> Bonjour, 
> Je viens d'adopter une femelle de 4 mois dite "boxer" mais a l'evidence, elle est croisée ... mais avec quoi d'après vous ?? J'ai bien besoin d'idées. 
> Pièce jointe 228206Pièce jointe 228207Pièce jointe 228208Pièce jointe 228209Pièce jointe 228211


beagle sans la moindre hésitation
poska tracasse pas de toute façon les gens y connaissent rien, tu leur montrerait un croisé de labrador qu'on te dirait que c'est des pit

----------


## sylviana

Moi, hier, on m'a dit que j'avais un beau labrador, et c'était même pas une blague. Je me baladais avec Grant...

----------


## Delphane

Faut qu'ils s'achètent des yeux quoi...  ::

----------


## Poska

Je me tracassais surtout pour Jo, qui était encore à l'adoption (mais là c'est bon il a trouvé sa famille). 
Pour ma fifille je m'en fiche, ça m'aurait embêté qu'elle soit 1ère cat surtout pour elle (laisse et muselière), le regard des gens, je connais bien malheureusement, même avec Choupette j'ai des réflexions  :: 

Pour la boxer, je dis beagle aussi, sur la 2ème photo elle a vraiment un air!

----------


## Peachcats

> Pièce jointe 226673Pièce jointe 226674Pièce jointe 226675
> 
> et pour lui (7 kilos) vous diriez quoi ?


Une amie avait exactement le même loulou , une femelle Roxie , son sosie c'est dingue ! 

Je sais qu'un des deux parents était un épagneul papillon pure race, l'autre je ne sais pas.

----------


## lili2000

Pour Ptitemilou77 : je pense aussi boxer x pointer (ou chien courant mais haut sur patte) perso je ne vois pas du tout de beagle (à part les oreilles) surtout que le chien n'a que 4 mois donc n'a pas fini sa croissance

----------


## Lysianne93

> Bonjour, 
> Je viens d'adopter une femelle de 4 mois dite "boxer" mais a l'evidence, elle est croisée ... mais avec quoi d'après vous ?? J'ai bien besoin d'idées. 
> Pièce jointe 228206Pièce jointe 228207Pièce jointe 228208Pièce jointe 228209Pièce jointe 228211


Je dirais boxer x braque saint germain

----------


## Yummy63

Une nouvelle fois besoin de vos lumières pour mon Roumain cette fois-ci   :Smile:  ;

----------


## lili2000

très mignon
spitz croisé berger du coin ?

----------


## lily130/8

j'aurai dis spitz/berger aussi  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy63

Merci pour vos avis  :Smile:

----------


## dadouda

> Voici Ganja, 10 mois 1/2, né en fourrière, pris en charge avec toute la fratrie et la moman par une assoc. On nous l'a présenté comme croisé jack/berger des Pyrénées mais en fait il est identifié comme terrier x berger des Pyrénées. Sauf que je ne vois pas DU TOUT le coté berger des Pyrénées. 
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> Pièce jointe 70572Pièce jointe 70571



bonjour il ressemble beaucoup a notre chien junno, nous nous posons la méme question il y a quoi la dedans   je pense a peut prés la méme chose, parson russell croiser griffon ou berger ??

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il doit avoir du york, vu le grisonnement (éclaircissement du poil)

----------


## dadouda

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il fait 40 au garrot pour un point 10 kilos

----------


## lili2000

griffon x fox x épagneul (pour la couleur et la tête (yeux)) ???

----------


## loulouk

j'aurais dit fox pour la taille de la tête, york effectivement pour la couleur, y'a surement encore un autre truc la dedans ^^

----------


## dadouda

chez lui tout et de la méme couleur chair, museau, palais
les yeux marron clair
avec une peau rose comme un bébé 
c'est un chien trés joueur collant et obéissante
 un peu trouillard pas vraiment chasseur

----------


## loulouk

il est tondu ou c'est sa longueur normale?

----------


## dadouda

il est tondu ou c'est sa longueur normale?


on le ton, normalement les poiles son un peu plus longue, il a le poile dur et bouclé et fin a certain endroit comme sur la téte

----------


## Lulucilia

Avec les poils longs, il a un petit côté berger des Pyrénées.

----------


## flomyspra

Vous voyez quoi comme croisement dans cette louloute? C'est ma future FA :

----------


## May-May

C'est du roumain, y a que du bon là-dedans  ::

----------


## Houitie

Oh mais c'est Margareta ? 

On pourrait trouver du border peut etre? mais surtout du berger roumain hein...

----------


## flomyspra

> Oh mais c'est Margareta ? 
> 
> On pourrait trouver du border peut etre? mais surtout du berger roumain hein...


oui, c'est Margareta.  
J'y ai pensé au border pour les couleurs mais sinon je ne trouve pas qu'elle en a ni la tête, ni l'allure. Elle a une tête de nounours un peu.  Mais déjà pour le roumain, vous avez certainement tout juste May-May et toi.

----------


## Didi4994

? J'ai quelques idées mais j'aimerai voir ce que vous pensez surtout que vous ne devinerez jamais en quoi elle a été identifiée ^^

----------


## Houitie

un berger avec du setter ou de l'épagneul...

----------


## lili2000

croisé berger épagneul ? 
c'est un bébé ?
ils l'ont croisé colley ??

----------


## Didi4994

Elle a 2 ans et fait une dizaine de kilos à peine.
Ils l'ont identifiée croisé teckel

----------


## lili2000

effectivement, il faut bien le chercher le teckel  ::  elle a été identifié quand elle était bébé ou déjà adulte ?

----------


## Didi4994

Non non déja adulte, elle est arrivée il y a quelques semaines

----------


## lili2000

curieux ...

----------


## flomyspra

> Oh mais c'est Margareta ? 
> 
> On pourrait trouver du border peut etre? mais surtout du berger roumain hein...


Tu avais raison Houitie, maintenant qu'elle est là c'est une évidence, elle est croisée border, elle en a tous les comportements et la border d'une amie qui ne s'entend qu'avec les border, à part mon autre roumaine mais ça a mis 6 mois, s'est tout de suite bien entendue avec elle.

Voilà les 2 border, la vraie devant et celle qui serait croisée derrière.

----------


## D-elphine

je trouve pas sa race pour son annonce:


Merci

----------


## MuzaRègne

Chien courant ! Pas évident de dire quoi car il y a souvent des mélanges, il fait pas mal anglo français mais les oreilles sont trop basses, mais inversement la tête ne me semble pas assez typée pour un grd bleu de gascogne ou un saintongeois (et il aurait pas les oreilles fauves de toute façon) ...
Tu peux noter "chien courant de grande taille", et pour l'annonce croisé grand gascon saintongeois par ex.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui chien d'Artois sinon, ça dépend la taille en fait, je le voyais pas mal grand au début mais finalement c'est une impression non ?

----------


## D-elphine

Merci de ta réponse, 
oui il est grand quand même la photo est en pente, sa tête arrive au niveau des cuisses, mais + petit qu'un st hubert par exple

----------


## helix89

Quelqu'un aurait une idée concernant 

Bonzo environ 20kg



 Éternité, environ 15-20kg



Montana environ 10kg

----------


## lili2000

le premier : croisé fox x husky x berger ??? il est de Roumanie non ? il me fait penser un peu à ma roumaine : 

Pour les 2 autres : croisé terrier, ratier mais difficile de donner une race précise ... Eternité à un peu de fox mais pas que çà.

----------


## lilyssie

Nouveau dilemme, y'a quoi dans cette peluche réunionnaise?

----------


## napalm

lily elle fait quel poids ?
Après à la réunion il ont souvent une queue en panache et des poils longs au niveau des rouflaquettes !
Peut être un peu de berger avec du husky ou du tervueren ? M'enfin c'est pas flagrant, j'ai pas trop d'autres idées  En tout cas elle est magnifique.

----------


## inari

Elle est super chou en tous cas !

----------


## lilyssie

Elle fait 14kgs.
napalm ce que tu décris au niveau des poils c'est tout à fait la mienne, c'est vrai que celle là est plus atypique. J'ai regardé et c'est vrai qu'on peut retrouver du tervueren j'y avait pas pensé.
merci!

----------


## Nieggue

Je n'y connais rien du tout alors je viens poster aujourd'hui. J'avais songé attendre que le loulou ait repris du poids pour venir poster mais la curiosité étant trop forte, je viens tout de suite  

Léger est décrit dans son carnet de santé comme un croisé griffon. Croisé griffon et ... ? Je serais curieuse de savoir !

Une photo de lui allongé, j'essaierai d'en prendre dans d'autres positions à l'occasion.



Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Oui comme ça pas simple de voir... Du korthal?

----------


## Nieggue

Ah, je ne connaissais pas du tout cette race (bon, j'y connais vraiment pas grand chose en même temps). Quand le temps sera clément, je tâcherai de faire des jolis photos en extérieur pour que l'on voit mieux... A l'intérieur, s'il n'est pas allongé, c'est qu'il cherche un autre endroit où s'allonger (auquel cas, je n'ai pas le temps de dégainer l'appareil photo) soit qu'il mange/boit donc je n'ai que des photos où il est allongé pour l'instant ^^

----------


## blabla218

Bonjour j'ai adopté un chien il y a quelques mois, il a maintenant 4 mois et pèse 5kg200
j'aimerais savoir de quel croisement il est issu ? je pensais a berger allemand et..? une estimation possible de sa taille adulte? merci ! (les photos datent de la semaine suivant l'adoption (2mois))

----------


## Nieggue

_fuziradaz, vous devriez poster dans la catégorie appropriée "Adoptions chien"... Et, idéalement, vous faire aider par une association pour être sûre que tout se passe bien (trouver une personne sérieuse, penser à changer l'ICAD, etc.)_

Des nouvelles photos de Léger, je ne sais pas si ça va beaucoup aider.

La photo mise dans mon premier message, le lendemain de son arrivée, après toilettage.



Des photos prises à la fourrière. Je ne sais pas si c'est moi ou non donc je préfère prévenir au cas où mais ces photos m'ont fait penser qu'il était beaucoup plus petit qu'il ne l'est en réalité.


Une photo (la photo "Un tapis, où ça ?") qui met mieux en évidence sa taille.


Une photo où l'on voit mieux sa petite bouille d'amour  :: 



Bon, je voulais prendre une photo de lui assis en profitant du fait qu'il le soit depuis plusieurs minutes mais... Monsieur a l'esprit de contradiction  ::

----------


## missvero

Nieggue il pourrait avoir aussi du york du griffon du fox    bref un beau mélange!!

----------


## Nieggue

Ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est du york. Je ne le retrouve pas du tout dans ses traits et je n'ai pas trop l'impression non plus côté caractère. Mais je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose alors je fais confiance aux connaisseurs ^^

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui j'allais dire york aussi (mais entre autres hein, vu la taille !) à cause de la couleur (grisonnement) et qualité du poil.

----------


## Naloune

Caniche ce serait possible ou pas?

----------


## Didi4994

A votre avis, quelles races pour Joey?  :Smile: 
Il fait 11kg et a 3 mois.

----------


## Houitie

T'es sure qu'il n'a que 3 mois? Il fait vraiment grand pour 3 mois, haut en pattes... 
On dirait de l'épagneul mais trop gros pour ça. Tu as les croisements de Aidi qui font ce genre de toutou mais ils sont plus gros/rond quand ils sont petits.  Sinon du St Bernard ou ce genre de chien? 
Pour donner une idée j'ai une copine qui a un léonberg de 3 mois et il fait 12 kg (mais plus petit en hauteur et plus trapu) poids prévu à l'age adulte entre 60 et 70 kg.

----------


## Nieggue

MuzaRègne : grisonnement, c'est-à-dire ? C'est possible qu'il s'agisse d'un grisonnement parce qu'il a 14 ans ?

----------


## Didi4994

Oui oui 3 mois, voir 4 mais pas +.
Le véto dit qu'il a du golden

----------


## Didi4994

Pour avoir une idée de sa taille:

----------


## Naloune

> A votre avis, quelles races pour Joey? 
> Il fait 11kg et a 3 mois.
> 
> Pièce jointe 249922Pièce jointe 249923


Je sais si tu aurais un roux aussi franc avec un croisement de golden? J'aurais tendance à dire épagneul aussi mais c'est la couleur qui fait ça, je lui trouve pas grand chose des bébés épagneuls finalement. St bernard oui, y'a ces couleurs là qui ressortent mais... J'en sais rien en fait  



> T'es sure qu'il n'a que 3 mois? Il fait vraiment grand pour 3 mois, haut en pattes... 
> On dirait de l'épagneul mais trop gros pour ça. *Tu as les croisements de Aidi qui font ce genre de toutou* mais ils sont plus gros/rond quand ils sont petits.  Sinon du St Bernard ou ce genre de chien? 
> Pour donner une idée j'ai une copine qui a un léonberg de 3 mois et il fait 12 kg (mais plus petit en hauteur et plus trapu) poids prévu à l'age adulte entre 60 et 70 kg.


Uhuhuh je ne vois PAS DU TOUT à qui tu penses

----------


## Houitie

Naloune arrête de lire dans mes pensées ça fait flipper  :Big Grin: 
Ceci dit j'ai vu le sosie de qui tu penses à adopter.

----------


## Scyllis

> A votre avis, quelles races pour Joey? 
> Il fait 11kg et a 3 mois.
> 
> Pièce jointe 249922Pièce jointe 249923


Setter anglais, mais avec quelle race, aucune idée !

----------


## Poupoune 73

berger australien?

----------


## Didi4994

Pour moi il est croisé golden/berger australien donc je le diffuse comme ça.
A voir dans quelques mois  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> MuzaRègne : grisonnement, c'est-à-dire ? C'est possible qu'il s'agisse d'un grisonnement parce qu'il a 14 ans ?


càd couleur qui s'éclaircit avec le temps. ce n'est pas la même chose que celui dû à l'âge (les poils deviennent blancs à certains endroits), là la couleur devient progressivement + claire un peu partout (moins aux extrémités). Comme chez le york qui est noir et feu à la naissance, et devient + ou moins gris / bleu acier en grandissant. Il y a d'autres races qui grisonnent mais moins courantes, puis il a l'air d'avoir le poil soyeux / bien lisse aussi.

----------


## Nieggue

Ok, merci pour l'explication  :Smile:

----------


## platone

bonjour
voici ma pépète vous en pensez quoi?
elle a été trouvé mourante dans un fossé elle a 1.5 ou 2 ans
chienne battue....
je l'ai adopté il y a 3 mois après l'avoir accueilli en tant que FA pour la remettre en forme
pour ceux qui me connaissent je m'occupe plus des chats mais maintenant j'ai un toutou aussi en plus j'aurai qq questions de comportement pour elle mais je vais faire la rubrique aproprié

----------


## Columba

Dîte j'ai une question croisement... 

Ce matin j'ai vu des chiots dont la mère était une border collie pure race et le père un chien type dogue des canaries. Je pense que c'est un dogue croisé, mais proche du canario, bringé pas très haut sur pattes, carré à l'avant mais plutôt fin comme un boxer à l'arrière... Vous croyez que les petits seront classés pitt bull ? Je sais difficile à dire sans photo, pour le père je sais même pas s'il était classé 1ère cat mais je me suis demandée après coup... C'était dans une ferme reculée, donc à l'abri d'éventuels contrôles là-dessus. 

J'ai culpabilisé de penser ça ne serait-ce qu'une seconde mais j'aurais bien embarqué un chiot tellement ils étaient trop choupis

----------


## Nieggue

Bonsoir !

Je vais bientôt accueillir Rocky, 10 ans, décrit comme un croisé berger. Oui mais déjà, quel type de berger ? Ensuite, croisé avec ... ? Total mystère pour moi. Je m'étonne juste qu'il soit si court sur pattes par rapport à sa carrure, personnellement. Et je lui trouve le bout du museau un peu "carré".


Il a une vidéo, aussi : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uynd6U9C4LY#t=22

Merciiiii !

----------


## MuzaRègne

croisé bull terrier déjà

----------


## lili2000

oui bull terrier aussi

----------


## Lou

Je vois plus le terrier (voire terrier de type bull) que le berger perso ^^

----------


## Nieggue

Mon copain et moi y avions songé mais on s'était dit que ça ne devait pas être le cas.

Et croisé avec quoi à votre avis 
Question bête sûrement : il n'y a pas besoin de permis ou quoi que ce soit pour un croisé bull terrier ?

----------


## Lou

Le Bull n'est pas concerné par les catégories, et de toutes façons ce n'est pas le croisement qui fait que le chien rentre dans une catégorie mais son physique, là je pense que tu peux être tranquille  :Smile: 

Perso j'aurai plus vu du staffie au premier coup d'oeil, je me laisse peut-être influencer par le stop assez marqué, et le port d'oreilles.

Sinon du terrier "autre" ou du croisement de chien de chasse  ::

----------


## sylviana

Non, t'as besoin de rien. En tout cas, rien avec ce chien là.

----------


## Nieggue

Ok, merci Lou et sylviana. Je savais que les bulls LOF n'étaient pas concernés ; je ne savais pas ce qu'il en était pour les croisés.

Lou, qu'est-ce que le stop ?

----------


## Lou

Hop  :Smile:

----------


## Nieggue

Très instructif. Merci !

----------


## napalm

platone: X beauceron je pense que c'est flagrant mais croisé setter ou berger peut-être ?

----------


## Houitie

Platone Hovawart? ou berger australien?

----------


## Noemie-

Platone elle fait quelle taille ? Sur la 2ème photo je trouve qu'elle fait très jagd terrier

----------


## akiravana

Je me pose la question depuis un moment pour Joey (à l'adoption chez APPAR) Je dirait croisé akita qu'en dites vous?
Pour info il faisait 18 kg à 18 et il ne doit pas avoir beaucoup bougé depuis

----------


## MuzaRègne

Akita (américain plutôt) x berger ? Mais 18 kg c'est petit peut être, enfin spossible.

----------


## Houitie

du malinois?

----------


## akiravana

Je précise qu'on ne connais pas son passé. Il a été trouvé accidenté et très maigre donc un retard de croissance est possible. Un malinois? Pourquoi pas ce chien reste une enigme pour moi ^-^

----------


## caro.

perso j'y vois pas du tout d'akita  :: 

X berger, peut être allemand ou malinois ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

platone, comme noemie, je la trouve très typé jagd terrier sur la 2ème photo, mais elle fait bien plus grande.

----------


## lili2000

> Je me pose la question depuis un moment pour Joey (à l'adoption chez APPAR) Je dirait croisé akita qu'en dites vous?
> Pour info il faisait 18 kg à 18 et il ne doit pas avoir beaucoup bougé depuis


j'aurai dit croisé malinois aussi, il faudrait le voir de profil car il a la queue redressée et enroulée de l'akita ...

----------


## akiravana

http://appar.re/478-joey.html
Toutes ses photos sont sur sa fiche. Sa queu n'est pas vraiment enroulée

----------


## Chenille

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rami/335497249976931  ::

----------


## akiravana

Dogue croisé teckel a condition que la mère ai facilité la tache au male parcequ'une teckel n'aurais pas survecue a la saillie d'un dogue alors il faut que se soit l'inverse

----------


## MuzaRègne

> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rami/335497249976931


http://pedigreedogsexposed.blogspot....ally-pits.html

----------


## lili2000

> http://appar.re/478-joey.html
> Toutes ses photos sont sur sa fiche. Sa queu n'est pas vraiment enroulée


malinois x créole je ne savais qu'il venait de là-bas mais çà explique sa tête  ::

----------


## prem's

Pour Rami perso je vote un pitbull nain. Le nanisme existe aussi chez le chien et mise à part la taille c'est un pit pour moi.  ::

----------


## Houitie

J'ai une petite question, une amie doit prendre un chiot chez des particuliers (bon là dessus je ne suis pas ok mais je ne suis pas à la place des gens hein). Le chiot serait issu d'un père rott de 62kg (déjà ça me parait énorme) et d'une mère Bouledogue Français. Mais comment est ce possible? Surtout que je croyais que les bouledogues avaient déjà un souci de mise bas.

----------


## akiravana

lili2000 je ne sais pas trop pour le croisé créole. Je n'ai pas remarqué de créole type à la Réunion, pas comme pour la Guadeloupe par exemple. Mais pourquoi pas

prem's du nanisme vraiment? c'est la première fois que j’entends ça a part pour les modifications volontaire par des éleveurs bien sur

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai une petite question, une amie doit prendre un chiot chez des particuliers (bon là dessus je ne suis pas ok mais je ne suis pas à la place des gens hein). Le chiot serait issu d'un père rott de 62kg (déjà ça me parait énorme) et d'une mère Bouledogue Français. Mais comment est ce possible? Surtout que je croyais que les bouledogues avaient déjà un souci de mise bas.



Ces chiots sont-ils déjà nés? Si non il y a un vrai risque au moment de la mise bas.
Autrement je dirais qu'ils ont eu beaucoup de chance que leur bêtise ne coute pas la vie à leur chienne et aux petits. je sais que l'inverse est possible si la femelle se couche pour aider le mâle mais la c'est vraiment dangereux. A sa place je surveillerais la croissance du chiot (pas évident avec un tel croisement) pour m'assurer que le chiot n'a pas de retard. est-ce que les chiots ne sont pas prématurés?

----------


## Houitie

Oui les chiots sont déjà nés et ont un mois. Il y en a un qui a un souci de train arrière, pour les autres je ne sais pas. Il y en avait 5 dans la portée.

----------


## Lou

NG quand même  ::  Bouledogue Français, Bulldog Anglais, Bouledogue Américain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou

Pour l'américain encore je veux bien mais pour le français je m'insurge  :: 

Sinon pour en revenir à la discussion d'avant, je n'ai pas connaissance de naissance de chiens nains, en dehors des races "naines" ou de chiens atteints de nanisme hypophysaire. Ça arrive quand même "régulièrement" ?

----------


## Delphane

> malinois x créole je ne savais qu'il venait de là-bas mais çà explique sa tête


Ou du Shiba ? ça pourrait expliquer la taille ?
Enfin, c'est clair qu'il fait penser à un mélange de chiens primitifs que l'on trouve là-bas, tout simplement...  :: 
Un peu comme les chiens de l'Est ont tous plus ou moins une tête de "chiens de l'Est"... 


Sinon, pour la différence entre un mâle de grande taille et une petite femelle, chez les chevaux on m'a toujours dit que la Nature étant bien faite, c'était en quelques sorte la taille de la mère qui conditionnait la taille du poulain... Et effectivement, j'ai vu des saillies accidentelles (enfin, j'ai vu le résultat quoi...  :: ) d'un étalon arabe sur des ponettes shetland pas bien grandes, et les poulains naissent sans problème, petits et grandissent jusqu'à une taille intermédiaire des 2 parents, tout simplement...  :: 

Donc pour les chiens, j'ai toujours supposé que c'était un peu la même chose ?... (même si oui, avec des races comme les bouledogues, c'est de toute façon toujours risqué).

----------


## Poska

Je ne comprends pas le buzz autour de Rami, il y a bien pire dans le genre "faux pitbull difforme" (les "pocket pitbull", par exemple...)

----------


## Houitie

Non non c'est bien une bouledogue française, poru la mere pas de doute j'ai vu la photo.

----------


## prem's

pour l'écriture, prenez l'originale comme ça pas de soucis: bouledogue français, american bulldog et english bulldog  :: 

pour le nanisme oui ça existe, mais normalement ils survivent pas bien longtemps et chez les éleveurs je pense qu'ils les gardent pas vivants non plus....

Pour le croisement, le problème n'est pas de porter le mâle, si il est plus grand que la femelle il tiendra sur ses 4 pattes tout seul  ::  mais c'est dangereux quand même pour la femelle pour les risques d'arrachement et compagnie, entre autre au moment où ils sont collés.

----------


## Houitie

Pauvre bête...

----------


## Lou

Je pense que ceux qui sont tués à la naissance c'est pas mal du nanisme hypophysaire (Berger Allemand, Chien-Loup,...).

----------


## Lou

Oui j'ai dit une bêtise, apparemment en fonction des individus ça commence à se voir au cours des premières semaines de vie.

----------


## prem's

franchement j'en sais pas plus pour le coup.  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le nanisme façon basset ou ce pit x teckel (supposé) c'est de l'achondroplasie, c'est comme Passe-Partout (de Fort Boyard  ::   - ne me remerciez pas).
Cependant alors que c'est dominant chez l'homme (mais mutations fréquentes), chez le chien c'est récessif.

----------


## Lou

Merci pour l'info  :Smile:  Ce qui explique qu'on ne trouve pas (à ma connaissance) de "grand" dans une portée dont les parents sont nains.

----------


## COCO12

> Je ne comprends pas le buzz autour de Rami, il y a bien pire dans le genre "faux pitbull difforme" (les "pocket pitbull", par exemple...)


Bien d'accord!
En voilà un "pitbull pocket" et ce n'est pas le pire, il y en, a  des bien plus difformes encore  :Frown: 
Mais il y a un air avec Rami je trouve...

----------


## prem's

ouais enfin les american bully sont croisé avec des bulldog anglais et français pour baisser la taille, rien à voir avec le nanisme  :Smile: 
mais je hais cette "race" mais c'est un autre débat
Si Ramy fait autant parler de lui c'est parce qu'il est marrant  ::

----------


## COCO12

D'abord je trouve Rami canon, moi
La photo du dessus n'illustre pas un american bully, mais bien un pocket pitt bull, nouvelle (?) folie, limite encore plus "déformée" que les bully's.

----------


## prem's

non non ça vient bien de l'american bully qui a pleiiiiin de version. Mais avec des ped pas suivis qui ressemblent à rien etc etc donc chacun met un peu le nom qu'il veut.

----------


## COCO12

Ah ok! Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas. J'ai juste vu qu'il y avait en effet des éleveurs spécialisés sans les PB pocket.
Desolée du coup pour le hs, tout ça pour dire que Rami est juste trop

----------


## Lou



----------


## Delphane

Ils arrivent à marcher ces pauvres chiens ?...  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ecoute je serais bien plus précise mais en voulant confirmer me suis aperçue que c'était pas clair pour tout le monde - certains disent achondroplasie, d'autres chodrodysplasie, au final il s'avère que l'achondroplasie est un type de chodrodysplasie (ou l'contraire peut être ? Non je crois pas  ::  ), et du coup voilà va retrouver tes petits là dedans  :: 

tiens :

généralités : http://www.vetbook.org/wiki/dog/inde...Achondroplasia

cas particulier du malamute, petit historique : http://www.malamute-selawikriver.com...dysplasie.html


edit - mais en tout cas ce qui est sûr c'est que ça fait une grosse tête. Comme passe partout (et les bassets. Et ce pov pit)

----------


## prem's

et puis bon c'est que mon avis sur Rami hein le nanisme, ça se trouve je me plante  ::

----------


## inari

> Ou du Shiba ? ça pourrait expliquer la taille ?
> Enfin, c'est clair qu'il fait penser à un mélange de chiens primitifs que l'on trouve là-bas, tout simplement... 
> Un peu comme les chiens de l'Est ont tous plus ou moins une tête de "chiens de l'Est"... 
> 
> 
> Sinon, pour la différence entre un mâle de grande taille et une petite femelle, chez les chevaux on m'a toujours dit que la Nature étant bien faite, c'était en quelques sorte la taille de la mère qui conditionnait la taille du poulain... Et effectivement, j'ai vu des saillies accidentelles (enfin, j'ai vu le résultat quoi... ) d'un étalon arabe sur des ponettes shetland pas bien grandes, et les poulains naissent sans problème, petits et grandissent jusqu'à une taille intermédiaire des 2 parents, tout simplement... 
> 
> Donc pour les chiens, j'ai toujours supposé que c'était un peu la même chose ?... (même si oui, avec des races comme les bouledogues, c'est de toute façon toujours risqué).


Y a une étude (surement en cours d'ailleurs je sais pas j'ai pas suivi depuis un moment) de l'IFCE sur les effets de changement d'utérus (en fait ils font du transfert d'embryon dans des utérus de poney, sf, trait ) chez les chevaux et ça serait pas si "sans effets" que ça en fait en terme de santé il me semble (mais le problème est plus si l'utérus est trop grand par rapport à la taille du foetus) notamment pour les articulations  ::

----------


## quentinxxv

Bonjour, auriez vous une idée de quels croisements mon loulou est issu? 
Je ne connais rien de son passé je l'ai adopté il y a 3 semaines à la SPA

----------


## lili2000

pinsher/chihuahua croisé york ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+ peut-être un peu de Jack russell ???

----------


## quentinxxv

pinsher je n'y avais pas pensé ! mais je m'étais surement dit chihuahua, yorkshire et pourquoi pas un peu de Jack oui. je trouve aussi qu'il fait un peu chien de l'Est peut etre  ::  aucune race ne ressort réellement en fait trop de mélanges  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

croisé bouledogue fr

----------


## prem's

nan pas de bouledogue il en a rien moi je trouve.
par contre du cairn terrier je dirais

----------


## missvero

il aurait un peu de fauve de bretagne et de york peut etre un peu de griffon vu le poil et croisé pinsher ??   mouai bref un croisé porte et fenetre quoi!! 

mais il est craquant

----------


## MuzaRègne

Prem's je ne te demande pas ton avis je te DIS qu'il est croisé bouledogue français. Tu ne le vois peut être pas mais ça saute aux yeux.

----------


## sylviana

M'enfin, elle a le droit de dire ce qu'elle en pense, non? C'est le but du topic il me semble  ::

----------


## Houitie

Je ne vois pas de bouledogue français non plus, peut etre une photo de profil de sa face? 
Après j'ai des lunettes c'est peut etre pour ça que ça ne me saute pas aux yeux.

----------


## Delphane

J'avoue que le bouledogue français, là comme ça, ce n'est pas ce qui m'a sauté aux yeux...  :: 
Tu le vois comment, Muzarègne ?...  :: 

Perso, j'ai pensé à genre ratier, ou les petits chiens belges à poils durs dont le nom s'est perdu quelque part dans mon cerveau, mais ça va me reviendre (genre cette nuit)...  ::

----------


## Fahn

Griffon Bruxellois?

----------


## Delphane

Ah oui, ça y ressemble bien...
Je cherchais un autre nom, mais ça devais être le nom en flamand ou je sais pas quoi...  ::

----------


## quentinxxv

Pour le bouledogue fr à la limite peut etre il y a 10 generations vu qu'il est croisé d'un peu de tout  :: 
voilà la photo de profil  

niveau texture et aspect du poil il ressemble beaucoup au griffon bruxellois c'est vrai mais pas du tout au niveau de la tête, il a le museau assez long

je vous ai posé une colle là  :: 

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est trop craquant  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il a un museau, la forme de tête typique de croisé brachycéphale, avec le prognathisme qui va bien. 
Plus la queue, les oreilles => bouledogue fr.

Et oui chacun a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut (et de se tromper), mais pas de me dire "non" quand je sais ce que je dis.

----------


## sylviana

Peut être, mais il y a une façon de dire les choses, même sur le net. Surtout pour un truc aussi futile.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ecoute, JUSTEMENT  : ça commence à me lourder de devoir prendre des gants pour des trucs aussi futiles, je n'ai pas que ça à foutre.

----------


## sylviana

Attends, mais personne ne t'oblige à parler à des gens si t'as mieux à faire.

----------


## popngum

*Merci de rester courtois, surtout qu'effectivement c'est pas le topic le plus polémique au monde.*

----------


## quentinxxv

je ne pensais pas que le croisement de mon p'tit cabochard allait créer autant de tensions  :: 
merci en tout cas pour vos avis  :Smile:  et s'il y a bien du bouledogue fr c'est pourtant la dernière race à laquelle j'aurai pensé

----------


## prem's

::  ::  ::

----------


## Zaély

Jsuis tombée sur la vidéo de Hulk "le plus gros pitbull" ici, j'ai pensé aux hypers types et autres dérives évoqués sur ce topic. Mais ils parlent d'un régime hyper calorique etc.. Ca veut dire protéines genre body building ? hormones ? des gens font ça à leur chien ?!

----------


## Lulucilia

Ma nounouille! On connait la mère... 







Elle peut paraitre grande mais elle ne fait que 14kg, elle arrive un peu en dessous du genou.

----------


## prem's

> Jsuis tombée sur la vidéo de Hulk "le plus gros pitbull" ici, j'ai pensé aux hypers types et autres dérives évoqués sur ce topic. Mais ils parlent d'un régime hyper calorique etc.. Ca veut dire protéines genre body building ? hormones ? des gens font ça à leur chien ?!


sauf que depuis bien longtemps en fait, il a été prouvé que la taille adulte d'un chien est définie génétiquement avant même sa naissance. Des problèmes alimentaires pendant la croissance peuvent inclure des soucis de faiblesse osseuse par exemple, mais sa taille n'est pas influencée par le régime. Il n'y a (comme chez l'homme d'ailleurs) que l'hormone de croissance qui puisse intervenir dessus. Après ont ils utilisé ça aucune idée, mais c'est pas un "régime hypercalorique" dans ce cas ...
Ils parlent de pit, mais en réalité c'est plus du croisement avec beaucoup de pit mais aussi du mastiff, du cane corso,.... du bully XXL ou du Bandog

pour un chien qu'ils sont sensés entrainé à la défense K9, il est gras comme un cochon et pas musclé!

----------


## Lou

> sauf que depuis bien longtemps en fait, il a été prouvé que la taille adulte d'un chien est définie génétiquement avant même sa naissance.


Tiens justement si quelqu'un a des sources / études scientifiques là dessus ça m'intéresse  :Smile:

----------


## Noemie-

Elle a du lévrier ? gabarit + toute finette 

elle est belle

----------


## prem's

> Tiens justement si quelqu'un a des sources / études scientifiques là dessus ça m'intéresse


un jour je garderai les liens des études que je lis... un jour  :: 
elle était en anglais, australienne si mon souvenir est bon.

----------


## akiravana

Je reviens au mini clochard j'aurais dit comme Prem's croisé cairn terrier

Pour Lulucilia aucune idée les photos ne veulent pas apparaitre sur ma tablette ;-p

----------


## Nieggue

Sur ordinateur, je ne vois pas non plus les photos de Lulucilia.
Etrange car il me semble les avoir vues, quand elles ont été postées

----------


## lily130/8

Hello, je voudrai vos avis pour Balto, croisé labrador sûrement, mais avec quoi d'autre?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ptants-101741/

----------


## akiravana

> Hello, je voudrai vos avis pour Balto, croisé labrador sûrement, mais avec quoi d'autre?
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ptants-101741/


Je dirais berger allement labradore

----------


## Houitie

Des idées pour ce petit chiot, né le 20 novembre d'après la spa (pour moi il est meme un peu plus jeune mais à voir). Identifié en croisé berger mais l'animalière nous a dit croisé bouvier, il semble bien plus petit pourtant. Il fait environ 5 kg. Il n'a pas de queue, dans ses freres présents au refuge les autres ont beaucoup plus de blanc et un à une queue en tire bouchon sur le dos. 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des photos ou on voit mieux parce que bon, pas top.

----------


## akiravana

Son poil frisé me fait penser au terre neuve mais son museau fin me fait penser a un border collie alors je dirais terre neuve border

----------


## missvero

je dirai aussi du border collie mais pour le reste?? 

une photo de croisé border terre neuve la chienne a environ 1an sur la photo

----------


## akiravana

Je trouve que c'est plutot ressemblant

----------


## Houitie

En effet, magnifique chien ! 
Pesé chez le véto, je me suis trompée de poids, il ne fait que 3,9kg.

----------


## akiravana

Je ne suis pas tres callée niveau croissance, quel est sa taille adulte estimée?

----------


## Houitie

On ne sait pas du tout.

----------


## Lulucilia

Puisque les photos ne s'affichent pas pour certains je les remets 

http://zupimages.net/up/15/10/agq7.jpg

http://zupimages.net/up/15/10/cs1u.jpg

http://zupimages.net/up/15/10/g76e.jpg

----------


## Cookie17

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour Django...  :Smile:  Il y a de toute évidence du malinois, mais quoi d'autre selon vous ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

épagneul breton?

----------


## Lou

Je verrais bien du chien de chasse type groupe 8, Golden Retriever , Clumber Spaniel , etc.

----------


## Lou

Quand tu vois que dans des portées de chiens LOF sur des races à taille "stable" tu peux avoir des écarts de 15-20 cm entre deux chiens, ça ne me choque pas perso.

----------


## akiravana

Vu le gabarit ça ne colle pas mais je vois du StBernard, bizarre

----------


## akiravana

Je ne connaissais pas mais c'est flagrant en effet

----------


## Delphane

Je suis d'accord avec Lou, quand on la voit, on pense de suite au Clumber Spaniel...
Après, c'est une race relativement confidentielle, mais après tout, pourquoi pas...  ::

----------


## Lou

Oui pareil que Delphane, il est plus que probable que ce soit une coïncidence au final compte tenu du nombre de naissances dans la race (27 en 2013, 13 en 2012).

----------


## Delphane

Mais bon, on ne sait jamais...
Le Clumber d'un touriste anglais en vacances qui croise une chienne du coin et hoplà...  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

golden X shi tzu?

----------


## Lou

Pareil je ne vois pas du tout le Shih Tzu, elle n'est pas brachycéphale, n'a pas le poil de la race, ni le port de queue, etc.

----------


## akiravana

Je resterais sur clumber avec pourquoi pas du golden. ? D'ou viens la chienne? Une idée de la tete des parents ou des autres chiots de la portée?

----------


## lily130/8

et vous avez une idée pour Schtroumpf, le prochain loulou que je devrai avoir en FA?  :Smile:

----------


## akiravana

Je n'aurais jmais osé demandé pour Chtroumpf c'est un créole pure jus ^-^

----------


## lily130/8

haha c'est clair ^^

----------


## lily130/8

ok, typé sexbomb ça me va!

----------


## Delphane

> Passe inconnu arrivée en fourrure en Ardèche en novembre dernier


Arrivée avec sa fourrure ?...  ::  Encore heureux pour elle...  ::

----------


## Lootyn

Hello =) 
Je me suis souvent "perdue" sur ce topic pendant des heures à admirer vos loulous et à jouer dans ma tête à "koikya là dedans"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Du coup aujourd'hui je viens vous demander vos avis pour mein groloulou de l'amour  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Il a 12 ans, à priori il est "type" une race (qui paraît évidente je pense ^^) avec un peu d'autre chose dedans de lui x)
Il fait actuellement 32/33 kilos, mais forcément il a besoin de reprendre pas mal de poids, donc son poids de forme est plus haut que ça, sachant qu'il est complètement dé-musclé du train arrière en plus :/

Qu'en pensez vous ? ^^ 

Son premier jour avec nous, la découverte de cette invention du bonheur qu'est le robinet d'eau !



Un gros dodo pour un gros guerrier !



Avec sa "copine" boxer ^^



Sage comme une image !




De loin, pour une idée de sa morpho "au complet" =)

----------


## Lou

Boxer, et j'aurais bien mis du Cane Corso pour la forme du museau / mâchoire / chanfrein.



Spoiler:

----------


## mel-âne

moi je dirais boxer /dogue des canaries

----------


## Poska

Je vois "juste" un boxer pas très typé  :Confused:

----------


## akiravana

> Je vois "juste" un boxer pas très typé


Oui si les parents ont étté mal séléctionnés mais après il est peut etre trop gros

----------


## Lootyn

Alors forcément comme tout le monde l'a vu, il est x boxer  :Stick Out Tongue:  

On m'a dit "y'a du rott dedans", "mais il est croisé staff ton chien ?" et encore "putain il ressemble trop à un shar pei !" (j'attends le "oooh je pense qu'il est croisé york" prochainement ^^)

J'avais pas pense au Cane Corso, mais effectivement avec la morpho de sa tête ça se pourrait.

Il est trop petit pour avoir du dogue allemand, aujourd'hui (dernière photo) il fait 35 kilos, et on voit bien qu'il a encore pas mal de poids à prendre, la véto pense qu'on peut tabler entre 40 et 45 kgs en poids de forme.

Ca peut aussi être "juste" un boxer "mal typé", au final je pense que comme pour tous, on ne le saura pas, mais c'est vrai que pour avoir eu/vu pas mal de bobox, il a pas du tout la même bouille  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Enfin ça restera toujours le plus beau des boxochoses ^^

(et merci pour vos avis huhu)

----------


## missvero

mis a part la couleur je trouve que cela ressemble niveau gueule 


oups j'ai oublié boxer x  rott

----------


## Noemie-

pareil que poska; boxer pas trop typé ou cane corso ça pourrait jouer.

----------


## Solene06

Je vous montre les photos de la chienne que je vais certainement avoir. Le veto de la bas dit croisée setter anglais. En sachant qu'elle a 11 mois déjà sur les photos.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## akiravana

Je lui trouve un faux air de berger australien (la forme de la tete surtout)

----------


## Solene06

Merci d'avoir répondu, j'aurai pensé aussi au golden mais elle est vraiment petite la puce pour un tel croisement. Peut être de l'australien j'avais pas pensé. Je la verrai en vrai quand elle sera remis sur pied, je verrais peut être mieux dans ses mimiques.

----------


## akiravana

Oui ca aide sinon il y a lune race qui ressemble beaucoup au golden mais en plus petit mais impossible de m rappeler son nom.

----------


## Lou

> Oui ca aide sinon il y a lune race qui ressemble beaucoup au golden mais en plus petit mais impossible de m rappeler son nom.


Le Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever peut-être ? Ça reste une race très rare quand même.

Perso sur la première photo je trouve un petit air de berger, du Border éventuellement.

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## akiravana

> Le Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever peut-être ? Ça reste une race très rare quand même.
> 
> Perso sur la première photo je trouve un petit air de berger, du Border éventuellement.


Oui c'est ça.
Perso je reste su le berger australien qui n'est pas très haut sur pattes surtout les femelles avec du setter

----------


## biscotte66

bonjour, j'ai trouvé mon chien en bord de route ... il a 3 mois et demi, le véto au moment du vaccin et de la puce m'a dit xsharpei, avez vous une idée du croisement ?

----------


## Nieggue

Aucune idée mais il est trop  
Le vétérinaire a une idée de sa taille / poids cible ?

----------


## akiravana

Je dirais sharpeis X labrador

----------


## biscotte66

il m'a dit une vingtaine de kilos, il a aux pattes arrières des doubles ergots je ne sais pas si c'est significatif d'une race

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Nieggue

Il me semble que ça se retrouve pas mal chez les chiens de berger.

----------


## biscotte66

bon sharpei x berger alors !

----------


## Houitie

Je ne vois pas du tout de sharpei, il n'est pas plissé du tout. 
Les chiens aux doubles ergots sont principalement le beauceron, le briard, le montagne des Pyrénées et parfois le bouvier... mais bon on ne reconnais pas trop de ces races là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'aurai bien vu un croisement de beauceron X Dogue

----------


## akiravana

Je trouve que la forme de la tête est comme même très ressemblante (babine, oreilles...) même sans les plis

----------


## ARAMIS1

il peut etre simplement un corniaud..... Bonjour a tous

----------


## rosenoire

X Dogo - Berger ?

----------


## loulouk

je dirais sharpei aussi pou la forme de la tête, j’ai déjà vu des x de sharpei qui n'avait aucun plis mais cette forme de tête , pour le reste peut-être un labrador, ou un berger , mais un peu bizarre comme couleur pou un berger

----------


## biscotte66

il a des plis derrière au niveau du cou et la tête aussi mais seulement à certains moments lol

----------


## biscotte66

pour vous donnez une idée, voici sa soeur trouvée par une autre dame au même endroit. 
on voit beaucoup plus le sharpei chez elle  :Smile: , nous sommes restées en contact et maintenant nous nous envoyons des photos regulièrement.

----------


## rosenoire

> pour vous donnez une idée, voici sa soeur trouvée par une autre dame au même endroit. 
> on voit beaucoup plus le sharpei chez elle , nous sommes restées en contact et maintenant nous nous envoyons des photos regulièrement.


elle, elle ressemble plus à une petite X Bull Mastiff je trouve

----------


## biscotte66

Oui aussi :-) bon je verrais par rapport au poids adulte

----------


## Houitie

Ils peuvent aussi ne pas avoir le meme père dans la meme portée  ::

----------


## biscotte66

ah oui c'est possible ça ???? je ne savais pas ...

----------


## chanloue

http://www.estrepublicain.fr/actuali...pas-differents

c est même possible chez les humains... (à supprimer si trop hors sujet hein !!)

----------


## biscotte66

Je republierai une photo à sa taille adulte  ::

----------


## platone

oui beauceron et le reste ne sais pas....peut etre border (comportement)

----------


## ARAMIS1

bonjour, je ne vois pas de beauceron, les plis cutanés sont aussi une particularité des dogues, cf photo dogue de bordeaux.LE BEAUCERON a un caractere et des codes canins spécifiques, il est aussi adulte tardivement,il transmet aussi très souvent son instinct protecteur de ses maitres et de sa maison on a l'impression que c'est une glue, les ergots des pattes arrieres sont souvent transmis aussi parfois sous forme embryonnaire

----------


## platone

a coté d'un x bouvier


en été elle perd son poil en hiver elle en a plus el frise de par tout
c'est difficile à la prendre en photo elle a horreur de ça  



elle est folle de l'eau elle est une gardienne ++ increvable++++  
elle ne passe jamais au milieux des promeneurs elle fait des ronds en balade comme un border
elle va plus loin elle revien et passe dernier nous pour nous regrouper....

----------


## xena et laicka

bonjour j'ai adopte un chien chez une famille il y'a 4 jour mais elle nous a pas dit la race j'aimerais bien que vous nous aide pour savoir la race de notre chien merci bien

----------


## lily130/8

je dirai x amstaff et bull terrier... j'espère que tu es en Belgique?

----------


## chien2004

Un petit croisé (descendant lui même à mon avis de plusieurs croisés!) il fait max 20kg je dirais (et il a 11mois)

----------


## Houitie

Du berger allemand surement avec pourquoi pas un croisement de border (pour la taille et un peu pour le poil)

----------


## ernie122

wooa qu'elle est belle!

----------


## chien2004

merci ! les oreilles j'arrive pas à savoir^^ parfois on dirait qu'il a du fox

----------


## chupachup

> je dirai x amstaff et bull terrier... j'espère que tu es en Belgique?


la même et la même

----------


## chupachup

> Pièce jointe 269478


Shar Pei X 10000 cette photo là ! Peut être Shar Pei croisé Staff

----------


## loulouk

> Shar Pei X 10000 cette photo là ! Peut être Shar Pei croisé Staff


sharpei / labrador je dirais plutôt moi 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je dirai x amstaff et bull terrier... j'espère que tu es en Belgique?


+1

----------


## lily130/8

voici ma chienne (elle vient de Iasi en Roumanie)




comme croisement j'ai entendu epagneul tibétain, papillon, spitz, CKC, berger australien...

par curiosité j'ai fini par lui faire faire un test ADN: http://dnamydog.com/

résultat: 37 à 74% de lhassa apso, 10 à 20% de jack russel, 10 à 20% de setter anglais (+ enventuellement d'autres races présentes à moins de 9% non détectées par le test).

voilà, pour ceux qui sont prêt à dépenser 60€ pour connaître les races de leur croisé, n'hésitez pas!

----------


## akiravana

setter anglais???? Je n'aurais jamais deviné  ::  déjà le jack russel....
Je ne connaissais pas ces test, c'est ton vétérinaire qui l'a fait?

----------


## loulouk

tellement de croisés de croisés de croisés dans ces pays que se n'est même pas étonnant

----------


## lily130/8

> setter anglais???? Je n'aurais jamais deviné  déjà le jack russel....
> Je ne connaissais pas ces test, c'est ton vétérinaire qui l'a fait?


non on peut le faire à domicile, il faut juste prélever de la salive avec des genres de coton tiges stériles.

----------


## Nieggue

lily : Je ne savais pas ça possible ! Comment se passe le test ?

----------


## lily130/8

ils nous envoient un kit, il suffit de remplir quelques papiers et prélever de la salive de notre chien. on leur renvoie le test (c'est au canada), puis 2-3 semaines après on a les résultats sur internet, et quelques jours après ils nous envoient les résultats en papier par la poste.

----------


## lilyssie

Je savais que ça se faisait aux états-unis mais je pensais pas qu'on pouvait le faire d'ici! pareil j’attends d'avoir des sous et je le fais! c'est trop drôle

----------


## Lou

Je suis toujours un peu sceptique sur ce genre de tests et sur les résultats que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent  ::  Quant on voit les problèmes de fiabilité sur d'autres tests ADN....

Là en l'occurrence pour la chienne de lily, sa couleur ne provient d'aucune des races citées. 

Après de toutes façons ça n'a aucune vraie "utilité" donc ça n'engage à rien.

----------


## lily130/8

si c'était une arnaque, je pense pas qu'ils auraient pu arriver à un truc probable comme ici. ils n'ont pas vu de photo et n'ont eu aucune information sur le physique du chien. pareil pour cette fille qui l'a fait à son chien : http://www.dreena.fr/article-le-test...120296178.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -

après bien sûr c'est pas fiable à 100% mais ça donne une idée, je trouve ça sympa

----------


## Liloute31

Bonjour a tous, 

Voila il y a 9 ans j'ai adopté mon chien dans un refuge, sur le papier il est indiqué croisé teckel poil dur.
En parcourant le net je trouve que mon Léo ressemble comme 2 gouttes d'eau a un parson russell sauf pour la robe qui est fauve.

Alors quel croisement diriez-vous?

Sur cette photo il avait approximativement 2 ans

Pièce jointe 294787

Et la c'est aujourd'hui (impossible de la prendre autrement il est pas décider xD)

Pièce jointe 294788

Merci d'avance

----------


## cerbere

fox terrier croisé labrador peut être aussi.

----------


## akiravana

Pourquoi pas teckel croisé jack russel? Parce qu'il est vraiment typé jack

----------


## Liloute31

Je trouve qu'il a beaucoup du jack Russell aussi et vu qu'il a le poil dur j'ai fait le rapprochement parson.
Merci a vous en tout cas

----------


## lily130/8

j'aurai aussi dit teckel poils durs et jack

----------


## Nieggue

Je ne vous ai pas encore présenté le loulou dont je suis tombée amoureuse il y a quelques mois. Je suis bénévole à la LPA de Lille, j'avais flashé sur lui sur le blog et, en le promenant, le coup de foudre s'est confirmé... Je n'ai pas pu le laisser au refuge.

Mais je suis toujours embêtée par la question : "De quel croisement il vient ?"  Parce que je n'en sais rien. Sa fiche indiquait griffon croisé ratier.  Je retrouve le griffon mais, la taille hormis, je ne vois pas le ratier (le fait que mes chons et qu'un rat domestique l'aient "remis en place" n'aidant pas dans la reconnaissance du ratier...). Je pense qu'il doit avoir du yorkshire aussi.

Je suis tellement curieuse que j'ai failli faire le test génétique mais le montant m'a arrêté.

Il est à sa taille adulte et fait 5,5 kg (oui, moi qui préfère les grands chiens... L'amour est aveugle). Sur les photos, ça ne sera peut-être pas évident mais ses poils ont une tendance à roussir au soleil et, parmi ses poils d'hiver, il y a plus de poils blancs que dans ses poils d'été (ce qui constitue un mystère en soit, pour moi). 

Place aux photos.

_Oui, je suis un chien du Nord, je mange des endives. Non, je rigole, j'adore juste voler les affaires des chons.
__Je dois aller DANS la niche ? Mais ma serviette aussi, normalement, non ? Parce qu'être fidèle à ma niche, je veux bien, mais si je dois choisir entre ma niche et ma serviette... Bah je choisis ma serviette.
__Là, on voit bien mes poils blancs. Je suis jeune pourtant (estimé à un an et demi).__ Après ma sortie du refuge, j'ai perdu du poids... J'ai perdu le gras que j'y faisais et j'ai fait du muscle. Je pose fièrement maintenant !_

----------


## lili2000

Oui croisé terrier (york + ??? cairn ???)
il me fait pensé à un chien récupéré il y a une quinzaine d'année (croisement inconnu aussi) :

----------


## Noemie-

Oh oui cairn terrier!  Croisé york

----------


## Nieggue

lili2000, la ressemblance est frappante, en effet ! Mais, par contre, j'ai du mal à voir le York (bon, peut-être parce que ça m'arrange parce que, c'est moche à dire, mais je fais un blocage avec les York - et les cavalier king charles -, n'en ayant connu que des à-sa-mamie, très mal éduqués, qui sentaient la cigarette froide et qui se permettaient tout)

----------


## manidex

J'ai adopté un petit chien et... j'y connais rien en race de petits! Si vous aviez une idée pour mon Fado, je saurais un peu plus quoi répondre quand on me demande ce que c'est comme chien!

----------


## Poska

J'ai fait le test ADN pour mon papy Nounours, il a une majorité de bulldog anglais, et un peu de mastiff et de bullmatiff.
Je comprends mieux pourquoi il a un corps aussi bizarre et une dentition aussi pourrie  ::

----------


## Nieggue

manidex, je verrais bien du cairn terrier ! Le refuge avait donné une hypothèse ?

----------


## lili2000

> J'ai adopté un petit chien et... j'y connais rien en race de petits! Si vous aviez une idée pour mon Fado, je saurais un peu plus quoi répondre quand on me demande ce que c'est comme chien!


bichon (pour le poil et un peu la tête) x York (pour a couleur et la bouille) x berger des Pyrénées (car à l'air haut sur patte et poilu)  :Smile: ))) ???

----------


## manidex

Le refuge a noté croisé griffon, l'assistante véto penche pour du berger des Pyrénées,  la praticienne shiatsu pour du york, du coup je suis complètement dans le flou.
Il est assez haut sur pattes et plutôt long également.

----------


## mallo

> J'ai fait le test ADN pour mon papy Nounours, il a une majorité de bulldog anglais, et un peu de mastiff et de bullmatiff.
> Je comprends mieux pourquoi il a un corps aussi bizarre et une dentition aussi pourrie


Combien coûte le test ADN ?

----------


## lily130/8

> Combien coûte le test ADN ?


57€

----------


## mallo

Ah oui quand même. merci lily

----------


## Elanym

Pour le délire une petite photo de ma Jinie, y'a pleins de théories, on ne connaitra sans doute jamais la bonne mais voilou :



Je n'ai jamais pris le temps de la peser mais elle doit faire 7 ou 8 kg (elle est plus grande mais plus fine que ma Spitz de 7kg ^^)

----------


## lily130/8

york x cairn terrier x???

----------


## lili2000

fox x westie (x ???)  ::

----------


## Elanym

C'est marrant que le york ressorte en premier, le veto a mis caniche*York. Mais autant le caniche oui sans soucis, autant le york je vois pas trop où il a été le chercher.

Perso je pense énormément au chien chinois a crête. On en a un au refuge, si tu regarde vite fait c'est facile de les confondre (j'ai encore eu le coup tout a l'heure). Et elle a le même type de poils et la crête sur la tête.
Par contre le caniche oui, d'autant que le chien de chasse au gibier d'eau il est bien présent (le coté terrier par contre ... pas du tout)

----------


## akiravana

Je dirais York et jack russel....

----------


## lily130/8

trop fin pour du jack je trouve... mais caniche oui, peut être, chien chinois aussi pour la morpho

----------


## Elanym

Oui elle est vraiment super fine, elle n'a pas d'épaule, pas de fesse, le moindre ventre qu'elle prend fait tout de suite énorme parce que ça dépasse de suite.
Que ce soit le westie ou le york y'a du poitrail ... elle y'a rien du tout.

Le caniche franchement je suis d'accord avec le veto, très haute sur patte comme ça (courir après les mouettes en bord de gardon c'est juste l'éclate ... tout ce qui a des plumes avec elle de toute façon vaut mieux pas tenter). Le chien chinois c'est surtout son poils qui me fait dire ça.
Je la compare a notre Fidji national (pour le coup lui on est sur de la race, il sort d'une saisie d'élevage), chien chinois donc : http://www.secondechance.org/animal/show/id/362165

Mais bon on ne saura jamais je crois

----------


## lily130/8

sauf si tu te laisses tenter par le test ADN ^^

----------


## Marouchka

Bonjour à tous!

Auriez-vous une idée du croisement duquel pourrait être issu notre chien adopté il y a un mois en association? Merci pour vos avis!

----------


## Elanym

certes mais pour l'instant c'est pas d'actualité ^^

Marouchka a vrai dire j'en sais trop rien. Peut être du CLT adouci par une grande race a oreilles tombantes style lab ?

----------


## Marouchka

Merci Elanym pour ton avis.  oui, c'est vrai qu'il a un peu la tête du labrador en plus fin. Sinon, il pèse 22 kg, fait environ 53cm et niveau caractère, c'est un très gentil chien, très affectueux, joueur, actif en balade mais calme en maison, il est très sage, craintif et en retrait la plupart du temps avec les étrangers. Il écoute bien sauf quand il est très excité ou distrait par autre chose. Pour le rappel en balade, il fait parfois la sourde oreille pendant 20/30 secondes (donc on est vigilants).Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider à donner une idée ou pas du tout!^^'

----------


## akiravana

Moi je dirais labrador et husky

----------


## Marouchka

Merci Akiravana!

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Auriez-vous une idée du croisement duquel pourrait être issu notre chien adopté il y a un mois en association? Merci pour vos avis!


il pèse combien? j'aurai bien dit lab*husky mais il me paraît bien petit pour ce croisement

----------


## Poupoune 73

terrier (probablement fox) x husky?

----------


## Marouchka

Je le trouve un peu grand mais c'est un avis intéressant, merci Poupoune.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il pèse 22kg Lily.

----------


## Houitie

Oh mais ce n'est pas le loulou qui était chez Camélia? (orfée)

----------


## Marouchka

Si, c'est lui Houitie!

----------


## Houitie

Je le trouve trop beau ce toutou.

----------


## Marouchka

Oui, moi aussi, mais forcément, je ne suis pas objective!  ::  En plus d'être beau, c'est un chien adorable, très affectueux et sage. Vraiment un super chien! ::

----------


## COCO12

Il est très beau!
Même Lab X Malinois ils sortent comme ça pour certains :Smile:

----------


## Marouchka

Ah, merci Coco, c'est intéressant, personne n'avait encore jamais pensé à ce mélange! Du coup un labrador et un malinois peuvent donner un chien gris jaune?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais il n'est pas un peu petit pour ce mélange? Il fait environ 52-53 cm pour 22kg, ce n'est pas un grand gabarit.

----------


## Elanym

Y'a des malinois vraiment petit. On en avait une comme ça au refuge, un micro gabarit.

Après je n'ai jamais vu de croisement de ce type alors je ne saurais pas dire.

----------


## Marouchka

Merci Elanym! ça pourrait donc coller pour la taille, après pour la couleur j'ai quand même un doute. Pareil pour le mélange labrador/husky, la couleur pourrait coller mais il reste petit par rapport à ces deux races.Mais peut-être qu'il existe aussi de petits gabarits comme pour les malinois. Après il peut aussi être issu d'un croisement entre deux chiens eux-mêmes croisés!^^ Moi dans un premier temps je pensais à un croisement husky (il nous a été présenté comme un croisé husky)/chien de berger pas trop grand genre colley ou border collie, ça vous paraît possible?
D'ailleurs j'ai été voir son poste sur ce forum hier et j'ai vu qu'il y était présenté comme un croisé husky/berger donc ils ont aussi pensé à un croisement de ce type chez orfée. Après le véto qui l'a vu lui a pensé à un croisé husky/labrador comme la majorité des gens d'ailleurs... je le trouve un peu petit pour ce mélange, mais c'est possible tout de même apparemment.

----------


## akiravana

Les husky sont plus petits que les malamute donc pour moi se n'est pas impossible, quant aux labrador ils peuvent être assez bas.
Pour le colley ou border collie j'en doute, il me semble avoir les poils assez court et la couleur ne colle pas. En plus il n'a pas la tête d'un colley.
Après avec les croisé il y aura toujours un doute (sauf a faire le test mais c'est pas donné )

----------


## Marouchka

Merci Akiravana! Oui, toujours un doute avec les croisements, mais la majorité pense bien à un croisement husky/labrador. Le test, il me semble que c'est 57€ (j'ai lu quelqu'un qui l'avait fait sur ce poste), je ne sais pas si ça vaut bien le coup, ça a son charme aussi de ne pas tout savoir!^^

----------


## May-May

J'ai commandé le test ADN sans tout lire (comme une nouille). je n'avais pas vu que les races étaient "limitées" et les races des pays de l'Est n'apparaissent pas dans leur tableau, donc en cachetant l'enveloppe j'ai vu qu'il y avait une liste des races sur leur site (comme je parle pas DU TOUT anglais j'avais pas tout pigé en fait )

Donc à voir s'ils peuvent me proposer une solution ou si je vais me retrouver avec le montant du test là où je pense  ::

----------


## Marouchka

Ah mince, tu n'as pas moyen de contacter l'organisme pour leur demander?

----------


## May-May

C'est fait, je dois leur retourner le kit pour qu'ils me remboursement, ils n'ont pas d'autre solution à me proposer  :Frown: 

C'est dommage.

----------


## Marouchka

Oui, c'est dommage.

----------


## loulouk

se n'est pas parce que le chien vient de roumanie que c'est forcément une race ou un mélange de race roumaine, il y a la bas aussi des chiens typés européens , moi je tenterais, on ne sait jamais

----------


## May-May

Il a quand même beaucoup de berger des carpathes... Mais tu coup ils le disent clairement, si la race n'est pas dans leur base de données, ça faussera le test.
J'ai vu la liste des races, je doute que le test soit concluant du coup.
Donc je préfère ne pas tenter.

----------


## lily130/8

la mienne aussi bien de roumanie, ça les a pas empêché de trouvé une majorité de lhassa apso dans son croisement ^^

----------


## May-May

Je ne suis pas convaincue, honnêtement, parce qu'il n'a rien d'une race "courante", donc payer 60 € un test dont les résultats seront bidons parce que les races principales ne seront pas dans leur base de données, bof.

----------


## Lou

J'ai du mal avec ces tests d'une façon générale  ::  Par exemple un chien noir et feu, de type berger, oreilles droites, poil court, musclé, etc. Génétiquement il se rapprochera du BA, du coup ils vont indiquer que ce chien à X % de BA en lui ? Sauf qu'au final (et encore plus pour les pays où les chiens de race sont rares) il y a peut de chance que ce chien ait un "vrai" BA dans ces ancêtres. Après c'est peut-être la question de ce qu'est une race....

En tous cas, quand on voit déjà les polémiques qui tournent autour d'autres tests génétiques (pas fiables, erronés, etc.), j'ai du mal justement à trouver ce type de test fiable.

----------


## Nieggue

Juste pour info, l'envoi de la photo n'est pas obligatoire pour ceux qui ont peur que ça fausse le test... Du coup, si pas de photo, pas influencé.

----------


## lily130/8

> Juste pour info, l'envoi de la photo n'est pas obligatoire pour ceux qui ont peur que ça fausse le test... Du coup, si pas de photo, pas influencé.


oui, perso j'ai pas envoyé de photo  :Smile:

----------


## Peachcats

Besoin de vos avis. 

Petite chienne de 4 mois, sa mère est une croisée jack russel, très longue qui doit faire environ 8/9 kilos pas plus. 

Le père inconnu, cette petite chienne fait 7,5 kilos elle a les yeux gris/vert et le museau qui vire au bleu/gris, courte sur patte est longue de corps, assez trappu, sachant que sa soeur  est de couleur bringé , un autre chiot était blanc et gris/bleu, le dernier blanc et gris/bleu poils hirsute avec les yeux bleu.. 

Un idée du père ??

----------


## lili2000

un basset griffon ?
photo de la mère ?

----------


## Delphane

C'est marrant, sur les photos, elle a un petit côté un peu "mastoc", très carré...  :: 
J'aurais presque pensé vaguement une race comme ça, comme du staff, recroisé avec autre chose sans doute... Pis elle n'a pas des yeux et un "visage" de chien de chasse, je trouve. (bon, c'est très subjectif tout ça...)


Je la trouve craquante en tout cas...  ::

----------


## Noemie-

JE vois du teckel et du staffie

----------


## lily130/8

> Besoin de vos avis. 
> 
> Petite chienne de 4 mois, sa mère est une croisée jack russel, très longue qui doit faire environ 8/9 kilos pas plus. 
> 
> Le père inconnu, cette petite chienne fait 7,5 kilos elle a les yeux gris/vert et le museau qui vire au bleu/gris, courte sur patte est longue de corps, assez trappu, sachant que sa soeur  est de couleur bringé , un autre chiot était blanc et gris/bleu, le dernier blanc et gris/bleu poils hirsute avec les yeux bleu.. 
> 
> Un idée du père ??


euh d'une photo à l'autre j'aurai pas dit la même chose ^^
sur la deuxième je dirai staffie, sur la troisième staffie et teckel....

----------


## lili2000

le staffie pour le coté musclé éventuellement mais pas pour la tête :
exemple de chiot staffie :

----------


## Delphane

Le père peut lui même être un croisé de croisé...  ::

----------


## loulouk

moi je lui verrais bien du teckel a cette puce sur sa photo ou elle est de profil

----------


## Noemie-

peut être teckel x bouledogue  ::

----------


## Peachcats

Je n'ai pas de photos de la mère, mais elle ressemble un peu à ce chien , en un peu plus longue : 

kalya est très large, mais courte sur patte et aussi assez longue, ses pattes avant sont aussi un peu tordu comme un basset par exemple, on dirait un croisement de plein de choses enfaite

----------


## ARAMIS1

a la campagne on ne cherche pas on appelle ces chiens des "corniaud" ils n'ont plus de race tellement il y a eu de melange.... Est ce vraiment important de mettre une etiquette?

----------


## lili2000

Chez moi c'est des "mille races pures" mais çà n'empêche qu'on peut s'amuser à trouver les croisements possibles  ::  je l'ai toujours fait pour mes chiens j'ai un croisé malinois créole, un croisé renard roumain et une croisée colley barbue presque "pure"

----------


## lilyssie

Pour m'amuser et voir ce que donnerai ma croisée de croisé réunionnaise j'ai téléchargé l'application fetch! Et ça m'a donné ça. 
C'est drôle parce que quand elle était bébé elle ressemblait comme deux gouttes d'eau à cette race

----------


## lilyssie

Si tu veux! T'en mets une?

----------


## Nieggue

Je ne connaissais pas du tout cette appli, merci pour la découverte !

J'ai testé pour Junior et, à chaque photo, j'ai une réponse différente  Mais je pense que c'est "de ma faute" car j'ai choisi des photos très variées, où il n'était pas forcément bien de face, un peu loin, etc. J'ai fini par choisir une photo bien centrée sur la tête et je suis tombée sur Cairn Terrier, ce qui m'avait déjà été proposé sur le topic

----------


## lily130/8

géniale cette appli!  :Smile: 
j'ai essayé avec mon gros pépère, ils me disent lévrier italien, staff, staffie, basenji et bull terrier. c'est un réunionais qui est probablement mélangé avec plein de choses, donc c'est possible que ce soit un truc de ce genre ^^ avec une autre photo ils me disent labrador, rottweiler, pinsher pour le même chien, ça pourrait être un truc du genre aussi XD

----------


## loulouk

> Pour m'amuser et voir ce que donnerai ma croisée de croisé réunionnaise j'ai téléchargé l'application fetch! Et ça m'a donné ça. 
> C'est drôle parce que quand elle était bébé elle ressemblait comme deux gouttes d'eau à cette race
> 
> Pièce jointe 312210


c'est pas mal, jaime bien lidée, par contre j'ia regardé il y a plusieurs appli du même nom, c'est celle avec quel logo que tu as pris ? merci

----------


## lilyssie

Celle là

----------


## Nieggue

Sinon, ça existe sous forme de site Internet, aussi : https://www.what-dog.net/

----------


## Houitie

Alors Délice est un lhassa apso et Hestia un coup labrador/ beauceron/ berger allemand...

----------


## Poska

Voici un bouledogue français  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lili2000

j'ai fait des essai avec Daisy çà donne bichon maltais ou levrier afghan ou colley barbu ou bobtail ou griffon vendéen ou cocker  :Smile: 
il y a de l'idée pour certains colley barbu et éventuellement bobtail mais pour les autres ...

la voilà (pour info c'est la 2ème photo qui m'a donné le griffon  ::  )




PS : je l'ai fais par le site car je n'ai pas de téléphone android.

----------


## Lulucilia

Perso je vois vraiment du bearded collie!

----------


## Lulucilia

J'ai utilisé l'appli de nieggue, alors autant dans la vrai vie pas trop de soucis à mettre un nom sur la race probable de ma chienne (petite setter, peut-être de l’épagneul breton), autant les résultats son cocasses selon les photos!

j'ai eu braque italien, terrier de Norfolk (??), cluber spaniel X2 et ho miracle, setter, sur la photo de son sauvetage ou elle était une épave lol.



et mon autre est un staff... lol

----------


## lili2000

> Perso je vois vraiment du bearded collie!


c'est aussi ce que je pense même s'il y a sûrement autre chose dedans mais quoi ???
Au moins, elle est unique  ::

----------


## lofred

Coucou voilà ma destructrice préfère   9 mois made in spa Marseille 16 kilos une petite idée du croisement ?

----------


## loulouk

berger allemand et australien ?

----------


## lily130/8

> berger allemand et australien ?


j'aurai dit pareil  :Smile:

----------


## lofred

Elle est très fine et ses oreilles sont trés rarement en l' air elle est multiposition le bringé viendrait d' ou ? 
Perso j ai une idée border/cursinu

----------


## Houitie

j'auria bien vu du setter non?

----------


## lili2000

Et pourquoi pas un peu de lévrier bringé ? croisé berger bien sur aussi  :: 
Pas facile car il est pas "fini" à 9 mois, il risque de s'éclater un peu.

----------


## lily130/8

vous êtes sûr que c'est du bringé? moi je vois du merle

----------


## lili2000

Il a aussi un peu du berger hollandais à poils longs

----------


## lofred

Ah oui effectivement c est plus fin le hollandais ! Elle est finette du crâne du bassin et des patounes ! Elle a une sous culotte blanche c est étrange . Elle est très rapide et à le ventre qui remonte comme les lévriers mais elle se positionne très souvent comme les bordeurs ! La différence est où entre le merle et le bringé ? Mouchetté sur une autre couleur ?

----------


## Lou

Le bringé ce sont des bandes noires sur fond fauve (allant du rouge au sable), avec l'action d'autres gènes les bandes noires peuvent être grises notamment.

Là c'est une chienne qui est bien bringé (ça se voit au pattes et à la face), sans masque, avec en plus l'action d'un gène qui donne un "manteau noir", comme chez le Berger Allemand. Ça explique qu'on ne voit le bringé que sur les pattes et la face, qui sont les zones non concernées par le manteau noir.

Dogue Allemand bringé (source des photos à venir : http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/) :


Le merle c'est une dilution de l'eumélanine (pigment foncé) dans une couleur plus claire, le plus souvent on voit du noir qui devient du gris. La dilution se fait de façon aléatoire sur la robe du chien, laissant des "patchs" de la couleur "normale" entre les zones diluées.

Beauceron merle (appelé arlequin en français) :



Voici des exemples de photos comme la chienne de lofred, bringé avec manteau noir (même si là c'est un peu différents puisque ces chiens sont en fait des noirs et feu bringés) :







Le berger hollandais poil long est une race rare, c'est peu probable que ce soit l'origine de ce croisement. Le Berger Australien est quand même (tout du moins pour la majeure partie du cheptel) beaucoup plus carré, que ce soit en corps ou en tête.

Je verrais bien un croisement de type berger avec du BA derrière (couleurs, tête plutôt massive), et du Border Collie (oreilles, poil).

----------


## dangerousmonster

Bonjour à tous ! 
je viens de voir ce topic j'en profite pour mettre une photo de mon chien si vous avez une idée! (3 mois et 4.7kg) elle est assez courte sur patte par rapport a son corps allongé, couleur bringé, noir, beige et comme un trait blanc sur le torse .. d'après la SPA elle ne sera pas très grande plutôt "trapu" ils nous ont dit croisé berger allemand

----------


## lofred

Merci lou pour le détail du bringē j ai croise un border qui avait la même frisette sur l arrière train   Effectivement je compare avec la petite puce de 3 mois qui a des grosses patounes par rapport à Lily mais mémé couleurs de gambettes !

----------


## dangerousmonster

Personne n'a une idée?

----------


## loulouk

basset x berger ?  ::

----------


## lili2000

peut-être berger x jack russel (qui est plutôt trapu et court sur patte) ??
On verra mieux quand il aura grandi ...

----------


## Farore07

Bonjour à tous !

Je vous présente Link (Oui, quand je l'ai adopté, j'avais déjà une jeune chatte appelée Zelda, alors...). Il a à peu près un an à ce jour.



Spoiler:  










Spoiler:  










Spoiler:  










Seulement voila, pour faire simple, il s'agit d'un chien que j'ai trouvé très jeune (a peine sevré), je ne connais donc absolument pas les parents. Je me doute qu'il s'agit d'un croisé de croisés de croisés etc... mais j'aurais bien aimé avoir votre avis, pour savoir de qu'elle race il tient principalement. A ce sujet, j'ai tout entendu, la vendeuse d'animalerie contredite par un vétérinaire lui-même contredit par un autre vétérinaire... ^^'

Merci d'avance ! =)

Et bonne soirée ! Ou nuit c'est plus probable... ^^'

----------


## akiravana

Je dirais croisé papillon

----------


## Lou

Pareil, avec peut-être du petit chien de chasse.

Pour le fun tu peux regarder le Kooikerhondje, race hollandaise qui a un peu le même look ^^ Mais c'est très rare donc hautement improbable.

----------


## akiravana

C'est super proche!!!!
Je ne connaissait pas

----------


## Farore07

> Je dirais croisé papillon


Effectivement, c'est l'une des races que l'on m'a le plus souvent cité =)





> Pareil, avec peut-être du petit chien de chasse.
> 
> Pour le fun tu peux regarder le Kooikerhondje, race hollandaise qui a un  peu le même look ^^ Mais c'est très rare donc hautement improbable.


Quel genre de chien de chasse ?

En tout cas la ressemblance est impressionnante avec cette race, je n'en avait jamais entendu parler oO 

En même temps, c'est un chien que j'ai "pris" à un root/racaille qui essayais de le noyer, et vu la tête du gus, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit déjà souvent allé en Hollande, si tu vois ce que je veux dire ^^'

En tout cas merci pour les réponses ! =)

----------


## akiravana

Je vois que ça fait longtemps que personne n'a posté ici alors j'ai quelques devinette pour vous, se sont tous des petits réunionnais 
Je met leurs post avec toutes leurs photos pour vous faciliter un peu la tache mais ne trichez pas en regardant les croisements trouvés par nos vétérinaires (même si parfois je doute)

D'abord Melchi
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-appar-160931/


Ensuite Rookya
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-appar-155893/


Cookie
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-appar-160348/




Et enfin Molkky
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ar-rdc-161706/



Voila bonne chance

----------


## Delphane

Rookya, je dirais quelque chose comme du labrador ou du golden, avec du cocker anglais. Éventuellement de l'épagneul...  ::

----------


## Houitie

Cookie je verrai du berger picard ...

----------


## akiravana

Pour Rookya je suis assez d'accord surtout pour le labradore.

Je ne connaissais pas le verger picard mais ça lui correspond a merveille!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai changé la fiche de Cookie pour mettre berger picard la ressemblance est frappante

----------


## Azoth

Allez une tite photo de celui de ma mère 



Alors

----------


## akiravana

Je dirais rot ou beauceron avec du berger allemand

----------


## Sydolice

Cookie, croisée berger picard ??? Le berger picard est une race que je connais très bien dont la mignonne Cookie est vraiment très éloignée. C'est un merveilleux chien de berger au caractère bien trempé et dans cette race, le caractère compte autant que son physique. Intituler " berger picard croisé indéterminé " parce que la belle a un minois à poil dur e aux oreilles dressées n'est pas juste ni pour la belle, ni pour le berger picard. Pourquoi ne pas marquer tout simplement croisée indéterminée ? Il y a forcément 0% de berger picard en elle.

----------


## Houitie

> Cookie, croisée berger picard ??? Le berger picard est une race que je connais très bien dont la mignonne Cookie est vraiment très éloignée. C'est un merveilleux chien de berger au caractère bien trempé et dans cette race, le caractère compte autant que son physique. Intituler " berger picard croisé indéterminé " parce que la belle a un minois à poil dur e aux oreilles dressées n'est pas juste ni pour la belle, ni pour le berger picard. Pourquoi ne pas marquer tout simplement croisée indéterminée ? Il y a forcément 0% de berger picard en elle.


Je connais aussi très bien cette race et j'en vois, comme quoi... mais tous les croisements de SPA ou d'asso sont comme ça, ça donne une idée du physique et c'est tout.

----------


## Azoth

> Je dirais rot ou beauceron avec du berger allemand


oui beauceron sur et le reste, on entend de tout... golden, boxer, berger allemand ^^ 

bouvier bernois aussi, mais non il est vraiment petit gabarit, 32-34kg

----------


## akiravana

> Cookie, croisée berger picard ??? Le berger picard est une race que je connais très bien dont la mignonne Cookie est vraiment très éloignée. C'est un merveilleux chien de berger au caractère bien trempé et dans cette race, le caractère compte autant que son physique. Intituler " berger picard croisé indéterminé " parce que la belle a un minois à poil dur e aux oreilles dressées n'est pas juste ni pour la belle, ni pour le berger picard. Pourquoi ne pas marquer tout simplement croisée indéterminée ? Il y a forcément 0% de berger picard en elle.


Pourquoi  0%?
Le caractère joue beaucoup je suis d'accord mais ça ne fait pas tout pour déterminer une race. Les conditions de vie et l'éducation jouent beaucoup. Après comme je l'ai dit je ne connais pas la race mais physiquement je trouve que le griffon ne correspond pas trop et le fox terrier me semble trop petit. Bien-sûr il y a l'autre partie du croisement....

----------


## patmat

bonjour
j'avais posé ma question au mauvais endroit désolé
de quelle race est cette petite chienne de 5 mois selon vous svp ? merci

----------


## Segusia52

Du coup, je recopie ma réponse :

Il y a beaucoup du Kopov chez elle (chien courant slovaque).



et des précisions de patmat sur la bestiole :

"la pepette est haute comme la table basse lol et assez fine avec de grosses pattes je trouve ses poils aux oreilles sont longs et frisottants.

----------


## Azoth

elle est toute mignonne en tout cas!!!!

----------


## patmat

merci pour elle 
le vétérinaire sait de façon assez précise l'âge vous pensez ? car si elle a moins de 5 mois et sera donc de moyen grand gabarit j'aurais pu penser rottweiller berger australien golden retriever

----------


## patmat

biensur et j'ai pensé tout de suite en la voyant a setter gordon ce qui me fait penser à rottweiller ce sont ces pattes énormes et son nez n'est vraiment pas celui du gordon

----------


## akiravana

Moi je vois du bouvier pour le grosse pattes, les poils et la couleur avec un chien fin comme un golden par exemple. A voir sa bouille quand elle aura fini sa croissance

----------


## lili2000

Je ne vois pas du tout de rott non plus.
épagneul x setter x golden ? mais beaucoup de chose sont possible ...
Je ne trouve pas ses pattes si grosses que çà. Il pèse combien pour le moment ?

----------


## patmat

9kg400 d'amour elle aime l'eau et mordiller tout ce qu'elle trouve elle est très caline et aime tout le monde

----------


## sylviana

Elle me fait penser à ma chienne, qui était rott x épagneul. Elle faisait 22 kilos.

----------


## Poska

La rott-épagneul que je connais fait un bon 50kg  ::

----------


## lili2000

c'était un gros épagneul

----------


## Azoth

> bonjour
> j'avais posé ma question au mauvais endroit désolé
> de quelle race est cette petite chienne de 5 mois selon vous svp ? merci


Je ne lui trouve pas les pattes si grosses que ça, je serais partie sur du croisé épagneul ou setter ?

----------


## Segusia52

D'où vient-elle (quel milieu ?)? Ça peut donner une idée.

C'est le blanc qui m'intrigue.

 'toutes façon elle a du "chasse", et pas de berger.

Pour ne pas en démordre, ici un bébé kopov.

----------


## patmat

elle vient d'un camp de gens du voyage

----------


## Lou

Après c'est comme toujours avec les chiens de race, d'autant comme pour le Kopov quand c'est une race rare, la probabilité d'avoir un croisé issu de ce type de race est quand même très faible. Par ailleurs le type de poil ne correspond pas, bien qu'avec un croisement ce soit possible.

----------


## patmat

ok ce sera une X épagneul super mimi et adorable en prime à part une cystite tout va bien pour elle

----------


## Segusia52

> pour le Kopov quand c'est une race rare, la probabilité d'avoir un croisé issu de ce type de race est quand même très faible.


Pas rare en Slovaquie ! Il est de plus en plus utilisé en France comme chien de sanglier (et accessoirement de compagnie). On en voit de plus en plus fréquemment dans nos cambrousses. Mord fort et profond, j'ai testé contre mon gré  :: . 

Alors rien n'empêche une épagneulette du voyage d'avoir fauté dans un sous-bois avec un beau nemrod local, ou inversement.

Mais n'oublions pas qu'au top des chiens : _"Grand oublié de ce classement, le chien sans race__ (croisé, bâtard, corniaud...) qui est pourtant le chien le plus populaire de France. Et c'est tout à l'honneur des maîtres qui les adoptent !"_

Donc la mignonne est une star  ::

----------


## patmat

Une star une beauté gentille comme tout qui sera et restera unique car d'ici deux mois quand ce sera sur qu'elle ai l'âge elle sera stérilisée  :Smile:

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que vous pensez que cette chienne serait catégorisée en France ? Merci pour votre aide

----------


## Houitie

Si elle est adulte je ne pense pas mais elle a une tete de chiot. 
Il faut la mesurer pour être sur.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Elle est adulte, pas toute jeune sûrement.
Je vais demander qu'elle soit mesurée.

----------


## Segusia52

Elle a surtout l'air bien fatigué, la pauvrette. Rien d'un chien "menaçant".

Qu'a-t-elle vécu ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis en train de lui faire un post dans les parrainages (avant de savoir si elle peut venir en France), elle a sûrement servi à faire des chiots toute sa vie pour finir en perrera où elle allait être euthanasiée.

----------


## Loupiotte21

http://www.rescue-forum.com/parraina...spagne-165584/

----------


## Segusia52

Il faudrait vraiment être vicelard pour arriver à lui trouver des "mensurations" de catégorisée.

Ça ne tiendrait pas longtemps avec une contre-expertise.

Elle a un corps "lourd" comme le devient par exemple celui des grosses mémères labrador sans exercice, pas comme une boule (bull) de muscles.
En fait, je VEUX ::  qu'elle ne soit pas catégorisée.

----------


## Lou

Pas simple pour la catégorisation, à voir avec les mesures en effet...

----------


## loulouk

moi sur ces photos je dirais que non

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je devrais avoir sa taille rapidement.

----------


## Azoth

Quel malheur... et non, je ne pense pas non plus qu'elle sera catégorisée, trop peu molossoïde

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour tous vos avis !

Le vétérinaire de l'association l'a identifiée comme "croisée dogo canario", c'est catégorisé en France ? Désolée je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose.

----------


## Azoth

non pas de soucis  

m'enfin il n'a pas du en voir beaucoup

----------


## Loupiotte21

Les vétérinaires espagnols sont vraiment venus d'un autre monde !

----------


## Azoth

> Les vétérinaires espagnols sont vraiment venus d'un autre monde !


et on ne parlera que des vétérinaires ............  c'qu'ils font en Espagne, en général, avec les animaux, vient d'un autre monde

----------


## Loupiotte21

India mesure 52 cms au garrot et 88 cms du museau à la queue.

----------


## Nyunyu

Les catégories ? 

Arrêté du 27 avril 1999 pris pour l'application de l'article 211-1 du code rural et établissant la liste des types de chiens susceptibles d'être dangereux, faisant l'objet des mesures prévues aux articles 211-1 à 211-5 du même code



Art. 1er. - Relèvent de la 1re catégorie de chiens telle que définie à l'article 211-1 du code rural : 
- les chiens assimilables par leurs caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race Staffordshire terrier, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogique reconnu par le ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche ;
- les chiens assimilables par leurs caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race American Staffordshire terrier, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogique reconnu par le ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche.
Ces deux types de chiens peuvent être communément appelés « pit-bulls » ;
- les chiens assimilables par leurs caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race Mastiff, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogiquereconnu par le ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche. Ces chiens peuvent être communément appelés « boerbulls » ;
- les chiens assimilables par leurs caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race Tosa, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogiquereconnu par le ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche.

Art. 2. - Relèvent de la 2e catégorie des chiens telle que définie à l'article 211-1 du code rural : 
- les chiens de race Staffordshire terrier ;
- les chiens de race American Staffordshire terrier ;
- les chiens de race Rottweiler ;
- les chiens de race Tosa ;
- les chiens assimilables par leurs caractéristiques morphologiques aux chiens de race Rottweiler, sans être inscrits à un livre généalogique reconnu par le ministre de l'agriculture et de la pêche.

Art. 3. - Les éléments de reconnaissance des chiens de la 1re et de la 2e catégorie mentionnés aux articles 1er et 2 figurent en annexe au présent arrêté.

Art. 4. - Le directeur des libertés publiques et des affaires juridiques, la directrice générale de l'alimentation et les préfets sont chargés, chacun en ce qui le concerne, de l'exécution du présent arrêté, qui sera publié au Journal officiel de la République française.



*A N N E X E
Les chiens visés dans le présent arrêté, que ce soit pour la 1re ou la 2e catégorie, sont des molosses de type dogue, définis par un corps massif et épais, une forte ossature et un cou épais. 
Les deux éléments essentiels sont la poitrine et la tête. La poitrine est puissante, large, cylindrique avec les côtes arquées. La tête est large et massive, avec un crâne et un museau de forme plus ou moins cubique. Le museau est relié au crâne par une dépression plus ou moins marquée appelée le stop.



Les chiens communément appelés « pit-bulls » qui appartiennent à la 1re catégorie présentent une large ressemblance avec ladescription suivante :
- petit dogue de couleur variable ayant un périmètre thoracique mesurant environ entre 60 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids d'environ 18 kg) et 80 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids d'environ 40 kg). La hauteur au garrot peut aller de 35 à 50 cm ;
- chien musclé à poil court ;
- apparence puissante ;
- avant massif avec un arrière comparativement léger ;
- le stop n'est pas très marqué, le museau mesure environ la même longueur que le crâne tout en étant moins large, et la truffe est en avant du menton ;
- les mâchoires sont fortes, avec les muscles des joues bombés.



Les chiens communément appelés « boerbulls » qui appartiennent à la 1re catégorie présentent une large ressemblance avec la description suivante :
- dogue généralement de couleur fauve à poil court, grand et musclé, pourvu d'un corps haut, massif et long ;
- la tête est large, avec un crâne large et un museau plutôt court ;
- les babines sont pendantes, le museau et la truffe peuvent être noirs ;
- le cou est large avec des plis cutanés représentant le fanon ;
- le périmètre thoracique est supérieur à 80 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids supérieur à 40 kg). La hauteur au garrot est d'environ 50 à 70 cm ;
- le corps est assez épais et cylindrique ;
- le ventre a un volume proche de celui de la poitrine.


Les chiens qui appartiennent à la 1re catégorie pouvant être rapprochés morphologiquement des chiens de race Tosa présentent une large ressemblance avec la description suivante :
- dogue à poil court et de couleur variable, généralement fauve, bringée ou noire, de grande taille et de constitution robuste ;
- le périmètre thoracique est supérieur à 80 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids supérieur à 40 kg). La hauteur est d'environ 60 à 65 cm ;
- la tête est composée d'un crâne large, d'un stop marqué, avec un museau moyen ;
- les mâchoires inférieure et supérieure sont fortes ;
- le cou est musclé, avec du fanon ;
- la poitrine est large et haute ;
- le ventre est bien remonté ;
- la queue est épaisse à la base.



Les chiens qui appartiennent à la 2e catégorie pouvant être rapprochés morphologiquement des chiens de race Rottweilerprésentent une large ressemblance avec la description suivante :
- dogue à poil court, à robe noir et feu ;
- chien trapu un peu long avec un corps cylindrique et un périmètre thoracique supérieur à 70 cm (ce qui correspond à un poids supérieur à 30 kg). La hauteur au garrot est d'environ 60 à 65 cm ;
- le crâne est large, avec un front bombé et des joues musclées ;
- le museau est moyen, à fortes mâchoires ;
- le stop est très accentué ;
- la truffe est à hauteur du menton.



Pour ce qui concerne les chiens qui appartiennent à la 2e catégorie et qui sont des chiens de race : 
- ils répondent aux standards des races concernées, établis par la Société centrale canine ;
- leur appartenance à la race considérée est attestée par une déclaration de naissance ou par un pedigree. Ces documents sont délivrés par la Société centrale canine lorsque le chien est inscrit sur le livre généalogique de la race concernée.



Récapitulatif des chiens concernés par la loi du 6janvier 1999:
- 1ere catégorie (si nés avant 99, sinon interdiction d'exister donc aucune catégorie) :  

Pitbull (am'staff non lof, etc)
Boerbull (mastiff non lof , etc)

-2e catégorie: American Staffordshire Terrier LOF 
Rottweiller (LOF ou non LOF) 
Tosa LOF



Les molosses qui ne sont pas concernés par la loi: 
-Boxer

-Bulldog 

-Bull terrier
-Cane corso

-Dogue allemand

-Dogue argentin

-Dogue de bordeaux

-Fila brasileiro

-Fila de sao miguel


-Matin de naples

-Presa canario
-sharpei

-Staffordshire bull terrier*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Et bien merci beaucoup ! 
Du coup je vais essayer de trouver une famille à India  :Smile:

----------


## Nyunyu

Du coup faut bien mesurer, et ne pas hésiter à prendre des photos sous tous ses angles + envoyer tout cela à un vétérinaire de France habilité à faire des diagnose de race.
Ils peuvent donner une réponse fiable à quasi 100% sur photo, ca évite donc de ramener le chien en France pour rien  :: 

Elle a une bouille adorable en tout cas, typiquement la mémé qui ferait chavirer mon cœur  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Un vétérinaire acceptera de faire une diagnose comme ça par mail ? Il me semblait que c'était payant.

----------


## Lou

Je pense que sans être une diagnose officielle ça permet d'éviter les déconvenues lorsque le véto dit qu'il y a un gros risque.

Je pense également qu'il va mieux vérifier avant, perso comme si je devais imaginer des ascendants, je mettrais de l'amstaff en premier, malgré les défauts de type.

----------


## Nyunyu

Oui c'est payant, mais j'ai déja lu à plusieurs fois ici qu'une "pré-diagnose" avait été faite par mail. Alors certes, tu n'auras aucun certificat, mais au moins ils peuvent déja te dire si oui ou non ca vaut le coup de la ramener!  ::

----------


## Segusia52

> *
> Les molosses qui ne sont pas concernés par la loi: 
> -Boxer
> 
> -Bulldog 
> 
> -Bull terrier
> -Cane corso
> 
> ...


Ben si elle est jugée X Dogo canario, faut laisser l'étiquette. C'est très bien comme ça, puisque : 

"Après plusieurs tentatives pour faire reconnaitre la race du presa canario par la FCI, le club du presa canario espagnol décide en 2000 de changer le nom de cette race . Le mot " presa " ayant une conotation "chien de combat" .

Le presa canario devient dogo canario en 2000, et sera reconnu par la FCI en juin 2001 ( à l expo mondiale de Porto). C est un changement de nom ADMINISTRATIF !"

----------


## Nyunyu

Peu importe ce qu'il écrit dans son carnet...
seule une diagnose pourra la mettre à l'abris, car elle a clairement une "sale gueule" aux yeux de la loi  :Frown:

----------


## Azoth

> Est ce que vous pensez que cette chienne serait catégorisée en France ? Merci pour votre aide
> 
> Pièce jointe 369424


bah quand même........... elle fait pas tant molosse que ça.... 

Même croisé boxer, ou croisé bouledogue, ça passe mieux qu'un staff... enfin nous ici c'est pas le staff qui nous saute aux yeux.

----------


## Segusia52

'toute façons, ici, comme d'hab, on cause tous comme si on avait la science infuse, et plus qu'une première impression, histoire d'avoir le dernier mot, sans quoi le forum serait bien planplan...

 L'association pour qui poste Loupiotte est assez grande pour savoir sans nos avis "éclairés" ce qu'elle a à faire.  ::

----------


## Azoth

et bien Ségusia

----------


## caro.

> Ben si elle est jugée X Dogo canario, faut laisser l'étiquette. C'est très bien comme ça





> 'toute façons, ici, comme d'hab, on cause tous comme si on avait la science infuse, et plus qu'une première impression, histoire d'avoir le dernier mot, sans quoi le forum serait bien planplan...
> 
>  L'association pour qui poste Loupiotte est assez grande pour savoir sans nos avis "éclairés" ce qu'elle a à faire.



ben vu ce que tu écris, effectivement, l'association ferait mieux de se débrouiller par elle même...  


loupiotte, les articles de loi sont clairs, tu as les infos sur ce qu'est un chien de 1ère catégorie, à voir ce que ça va donner pour la chienne  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci à vous pour toutes les infos.
J'ai remis des photos sur son post pour ceux que ça intéresse  :Smile:

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Tiens je suis bien tentée par ce topic.

Je vous présente Belle une idée du croisement, enfin la race principale (on a déjà des idées et la véto confirmera vendredi, mais c'est toujours sympa de voir ce que les autres pensent  :Smile:  )



Et ses bébés (photos les plus récentes, mais elles sont pas top, et ils sont pas tous là ^^). On penche pour du cané corso vu la bouille, surtout les noires qui sont très typés. Les photos des plus petits ne sont pas représentatives car ils sont tombés malades pendant 10jours quand ils étaient plus jeune et n'ont donc pas poussés pendant ce temps là contrairement à leurs frères et soeurs  :Smile:  




Et puis mon mien de chien, je connais presque son croisement. J'avais le plus gros, avec une éleveuse de la race on à essayer d'établir le diagnostique de son croisement selon les caractéristiques, et je pense qu'on est bon donc à vous de trouver  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Pour la tête : 

Pour la taille (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut retaper mon escalier tout usé et mes chaises  :Stick Out Tongue: ): 

Et une belle d'hiver : 

Sachant que mon petit bout n'a pas encore un an et qu'il risque de grandir (voir s'éclater) encore jusqu’à ses 2 ans/2 ans et demi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Magnifiques photos. Le dernier a du Husky dans ses genes ..(tete et port de queue).
Belle n'aurait elle pas du Leonberg dans ses genes ?

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

> Magnifiques photos. Le dernier a du Husky dans ses genes ..(tete et port de queue).
> Belle n'aurait elle pas du Leonberg dans ses genes ?


Je ne sais pas trop, elle a le poils vraiment ras ! Par contre niveau douceur et gentillesse, ça pourrait totalement coller 

Pour mon Baïkal: Husky oui (du côté de sa mère), il a pris pas mal physiquement au niveau du poils, du marquage et de la queue ! D'ailleurs c'est une éleveuse de husky qui m'a aider ! 
Par contre la morpho de la tête il a pris très peu (bon faut avoir l'habitude de côtoyer du husky quand même pour s'en rendre compte car vu que c'est harmonieux ça ne choque pas spécialement, surtout en hiver avec ses longs poils ). 

Oreille trop grandes, longues et pas placés comme pour les huskys, museau trop long et un peu trop large  :: 
Photos un peu plus représentative (bon là on voit vraiment que ça ^^)




La morpho de son corps non plus pas du husky, beaucoup trop grand et trapu ! 



(dire que c'est encore un bébé!)

Bébé avec sa maman (il a déjà une bonne taille par rapport à sa mère, il avait 1 mois et demi sur les photos !)



(désolée je peux en mettre beaucoup comme ça  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Le sang du Husky prédomine dans le votre (masque typique) peut etre croisé grand berger ? j'ai meme vu des huskies au poil presque court dans un doc d'attelages en Alaska comme moyen de locomotion, peut etre croisés aussi avec des chiens locaux.

----------


## lilyssie

Je ne crois pas que j'avais mis Djinn celle de mes parents ici



Doit y'avoir du Husky dans ses ancêtres, tout ce que je sais c'est que y'a de la patate aussi  :: 



Et puis la mienne, je comprends toujours pas ce mélange  ::

----------


## lili2000

pour belle : croisée Mastiff (x un chien plus fin  ::  )

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je vois plutot du berger a poil long dans Djinn et pour la tienne, de l'épagneul breton  x chien d'eau (ils ont le poil frisé). Je ratisse large pour les deux cas, bien sur.

----------


## chaoscilliation

C'est pourtant pour dur lilyssie,ce sont des royal Bourbon ! Ou des boudins créoles ! Au choix ! Ahah ! :P

----------


## lilyssie

Du Royal Bourbon dans toute sa splendeur !!! 

Pour la mienne oui de l'épagneul mais alors le reste...

Un jour faudra que je fasse le test ADN, ça pourrait être marrant

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Sur un forum canin, il y avait un jeu ou il fallait deviner les croisements souvent multiples des chiens remontant jusqu'aux grands parents ! Car des genes de plusieurs races peuvent se retrouver ainsi. Les Royal Bourbon vont faire des émules en métropole.

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Alors verdict : Belle est x Berger d'anatolie  :Smile:  Heureusement que ce n'est pas un x Mastiff sinon 1er catégorie  ::  




Et pour Baïkal il est husky (maman) x cls avec peut être du sang de malamute chez sa mère à voir vers ses 2 ans si il s'est "éclaté"  :Smile:

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ah oui x berger d'Anatolie, magnifique. Baikal a bien du nordique dans le sang comme autre croisement en plus du husky je trouve, oui peut etre ausdi du cls ou meme du clt, tres typé lupoide

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Les nouveaux arrivés à l'association, des touts petits bouts ! 
Je dirais du x pinsher (nain ou allemand je ne saurais pas trop dire) vu comment ils sont petits (sur la photos ils paraissent plus grand ils font une 20ene de cm au garrot)





Il y a 4 noirs, une noire et feu et un noir et beige.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui des x pinschers nains (trop petits pour des pinschers moyens) ou alors des ratiers de Prague trop souvent confondus avec les pinschers nains. Ils sont adorables.
Fan de pinschers nains, j'en suis a mon 2e : des sauvetages de refuges ! L'actuel est noir et feu, ma précédente était fauve.

----------


## mamandeuna

Alors pour qui trouve le mélange détonnant formant notre petit Titus 

http://appar.re/web/uploads/media/image/0001/09/thumb_8936_image_big.jpeg

http://appar.re/web/uploads/media/im...image_big.jpeg

----------


## Aurélie 17

Oh Titus ressemble pas mal à mon Happy ! Compliqué de reconnaître le croisement surtout avec ce poil dur je trouve.

Sinon des idées pour le croisement de ma Nina ? Adoptée comme xchihuahua et oui ça ressemble bien mais elle est très élancée et "grande" (pour un chihuahua) avec des énormes oreilles 

Les 2 monstres

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Bon pour les petites le premier véto nous a dit + de 4 mois (dents d'adulte sorties) croisés pinscher taille adulte 10kg.
J'ai pris un des petits avec moi chez un autre véto quand j'ai du faire identifié une chatte, car je trouvais qu'il respirait bizarrement, et là ont me sort qu'il n'a aucunes dents d'adultes donc plus 2-3 mois et qu'il fera dans les 15-20 kg adulte au vu de son poids actuel (ce qui change la donne si les gens s'attende a un petit chien...). Du coup j'ai re-rdv chez ce véto là pour modifier les cartes icad quand je les aurais reçues.... 

Je comprend pas comment on peut faire autant d'erreurs, surtout sur les dents et l'age pour le coup...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Aucun veto ne peut prévoir la taille/poids adulte d'un chien croisé dont on ignore le croisement. Ce ne peut etre qu'une approximation selon la dentition, la taille des pattes surtout en fonction de l'age. Donc comme leur pattes ont l'air fines ils ne peseront pas trop lourd je pense. Difficile de dire.

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Après ils étaient en sous nutrition donc dans des cas comme ça c'est compliqué, mais au vu de la taille/poids/race/age on peut faire une approximation qui est souvent assez juste. Après certains sont plus doués que d'autres pour déterminer (normalement je ne fais pas ID des chiens par ce véto là car il ne s'y connait pas trop en race/couleur, mais là je ne pouvais pas aller aux vétos habituels...).

J'ai adopté une dogue argentin x setter, a 2 mois elle était microscopique pourtant c'est devenue un beau morceau avec l'age (et la stérilisation car elle grandissait mais ne grossissait pas tellement)



Et la il y a quelques mois, c'est celle au fond, celle devant c'est un bébé dogue argentin (sale ^^)  :Smile:

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Beaux chiens. Oui quand on connait le croisement on peut avoir une approximation adulte.

Nina au dessus a du chihuahua c'est sur (oreilles, crane, yeux), tout depend du croisement pour sa taille .

Titus : un petit croisé terrier qui a du poil dur ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah Nina a bien du chichi, mais une touche de carlin, non ? 

Happy a une belle cravate blanche mais croise les pattes comme Titus au repos  Oui, c'est drôle ce poil dur, j'ai pensé au york et au griffon, maintenant, c'est peut être du poil de fox terrier.  
On ne le voit pas sur les photos, mais Titus est haut sur pattes, ce qui fait qu'il ne loge dans aucun des sacs de transports petits chiens

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Non pas de carlin ( brachicéphale) chez Nina. Sa face n'est pas écrasée.  Titus n'importe quel petit terrier a poil dur est dans ses genes. On ne peut dire qu'approximativement sur la photo. A part le petit griffon bruxellois, les griffons sont en general de taille moyenne voire grande.

----------


## mamandeuna

Forme générale, euh, hyène un peu (le pauvre n'a plus de queue). Surtout quand il marche  griffon bruxellois, il n'en a pas le visage. Plutôt pinscher. 
Effectivement, Nina sur la deuxième photo n'apparait pas de la même manière.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui bruxellois a un autre facies.. Je voulais dire qu'a part lui les griffons sont de plus grande taille. Pinscher je ne pense pas ou tres leger ou x lointain, pas direct. Il peut avoir un mélange remontant a ses grands parents. Ils sont comme ils sont et c'est parce qu'ils sont uniques qu'on les aime !

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais je n'aime que les pluriraces. On passe notre temps à leur chercher des origines toutes plus exotiques.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui les meilleurs et un "jeu" interessant que je pratiquais sur un autre forum. Il fallait poster des photos de croisés internationaux et celui qui trouvait en démarrait un autre. Il y a des sites US dédiés aux hybrides de race car ils en créent qui sont reconnues chez eux !

----------


## Aurélie 17

Pour Nina j'ai déjà pensé croisé petit lévrier type whippet ? Elle est toute fine plutôt haute sur patte mais reste petite 4kg elle a la queue qui s'enroule presque sur elle même parfois ça je sais pas d'où ça peut venir.

Pour Titus je ne pense pas a du york. Mais ça doit être comme Happy croisé depuis des générations donc dur de reconnaître tous les mélanges faudrait faire un test ADN haha

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Nina a du chihuahua (crane, oreilles) et tu dis la queue enroulée, les chi portent la queue légerement enroulée sur la croupe. Tres certainement plus de genes chihuahua que du reste du croisement. Pas de levrier dans sa morpho en tout cas.

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais je passe mon temps à chercher ses frères de misère sur l'île d'où il vient. Et il y a beaucoup de ce type de petits chiens, dits type pischer. Ce qui est drôle, c'est que franchement, les oreilles sont magnifiques et bien découpées, et que ces yeux d'or, sont matinées d'un zest d'animal sauvage que leur côté pot de glue contredit.  
Il faudrait en faire le prototype d'une nouvelle race. Très riche, niveau caractère, apprivoisé bête de canapé et de bisouilles en intérieur, nerveux et incontrôlables en extérieur, chasseur de chats, grimpeurs dans les arbres et gobeurs d'insectes 
Je suis sûre qu'aucune race existante remplisse seule ce cahier des charges.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il vient de la Reunion ? C'est un Royal Bourbon ! Du nom de l'ile Boubon sous Louis XVI.  Oui ils disent que ce sont des x pinschers mais en réalite ce sont des x de petits chiens de toutes races. Et ces petits chiens servaient d'appat aux requins avant que ce ne soit interdit. Mais ils sont encore volés la bas par les braconniers. J'en ai eu un a poil ras fauve. Adorable petit bout rapatrié par une asso en métropole

----------


## Aurélie 17

D'accord merci N'Gorogonro  :Smile:  j'ai pas d'autres idées pour l'autre croisement alors mais c'est vrai qu'elle a surtout pris du chi de toute façon.


Mamandeuna je ne trouve pas vraiment qu'il y a du pinscher perso. La description du comportement c'est exactement la même pour mon chien on va créer une nouvelle race de petit chien fauve aux poils durs et yeux magnifiques

----------


## mamandeuna

J'ai trouvé une copie conforme de Nina avec les oreilles sur les côtés en pavillon. 

Oui, il est de La réunion.  

Je ne savais pas pour les usages de chiens à requins  
D'accord Aurélie, fondons le club des royal bourbon mini. Les chiens aux yeux d'or, au poil rèche sur le corps, doux sur la tête et aux oreilles à usage d'antenne.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ils sont adorables, le mien pesait 2,3 kg et ressemblait a un pinscher miniaturisé, ses oreilles étaient des paraboles. Malheureusement je ne l'ai pas gardé longtemps. Il est dcd d'une grave pathologie liée aux vers qui avaient pratiquent détruit ses organes vitaux (parasitoses des pays sub-tropicaux)

----------


## mamandeuna

Pauvre Loulou. Je ne sais pas si c'est pour cette raison, mais on a 6 mois de vermifuge, et ensuite deux fois par ans
Oui les oreilles sont de vraies paraboles

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui tout a fait, la bas a la Reunion j'avais vu sur son carnet de santé : tous les deux mois mais tout dépend du parasite en cause. Quand je l"ai eu (rapatrié par une asso) il etait squelettique : cotes et os du bassin apparents et en depit de le sur- nourrir il ne grossissait pas .. J'en étais malade tout ce long voyage pour finir ici..

----------


## mamandeuna

Au moins il a connu un peu d'amour, et ça ce n'est pas rien.  
Titus, le rescapé, revenait aussi de loin. Mais il n'est pas sauvage, il est encore effrayé, mais on sait qu'il a été éduqué et aimé. Et il a été sauvé, donc, il découvre la vraie vie, grandit et devient peu à peu un chien tel qu'il devrait être. Mais il reste en décalage et demande et redemande sans arrêt des preuves d'amour.  
Il en est épuisant, et c'est seulement maintenant qu'on l'envoie gentiment à ses jouets, pour qu'il ne se lève plus quand on se lève, ne ne nous suive pas partout. Et ça marche un peu.  

Votre petit Loulou n'avait sans doute pas eu cette chance de "résilience" canine.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Il etait comme votre petit Titus sans cesse apres l'humain sa bouée de sauvetage. Toujours sur moi, sauter dans mes bras, dans mes jambes, un petit etre perdu, désorienté, terrorisé par le vacarme urbain. Votre Titus a eu de la chance de vous trouver. Curieusement le mien n'aboyait pas comme si ses cordes vocales étaient brisées.. Il emettait des gloussements.. Ces chiens la ont un immense besoin d'etre rassurés, de se sentir en sécurité, que la galere est bien terminée

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est tout à fait ça N'Gorogoro.
Mais votre petit réunionnais est mort avant la 2e phase. 
Si il avait vécu comme Titus, vous auriez revécu, comme nous la renaissance, la mise sous silence de la souffrance et la renaissance dans tous les sens. je gronde au lieu de pousser de petits cris pour jouer avec les autres chiens, je miaule pour aboyer, bref, euh, un peu du grand n'importe quoi. On l'a depuis mai, il renaît. C'est un bonheur que vous auriez aussi connu. Vous lui avez apportez vos bras, votre amour, et il est parti entouré de ce qui lui avait manqué.  
Je ne cesse d'envoyer des mails à l'association et les bénévoles qui l'ont sauvé et je viens sur Rescue le dire aussi à longueur de post, tout ce qui est fait par la pa n'est pas fait en vain.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Votre Titus émet le meme type de son ? Peut etre du a leur vie de errance, a se cacher pour survivre .. Oui j'ai louppé la phase de la confiance gagnée .. Le meilleur, mais je ne regrette rien. Il aura eu une fin sans souffrance. Titus progressera vite, il est en bonne voie et vous avez la chance qu'il soit en bonne santé car ils reviennent de loin

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui, il a eu ce type de gloussement. C'est celui de plaisir qu'il a chaque fois qu'il nous retrouve. Plutôt un miaulement d'ailleurs. Mais il a aussi commencé à aboyer. Comme on fait les gros yeux, il ne le fait pas à tort et à travers  
Au fait, au départ, on pensait que son côté sauvage en extérieur, lui venait d'une vie d'errance, on a vu qu'il avait sans doute un instinct de chasseur sans doute propre à sa race. Il chasse les chats avec ses 4 kg 
Il prend aussi des postures inadaptées, par exemple posture du chiot demandant à jouer, tout en grondant, quand il rencontre des chiens.  
Disons qu'il est toujours en décalage. Mais il a eu deux vies, une entourée et éduqué, peut être aimé, et une à la dérive où il a été maltraité, et de nouveau la vie deux mois en famille d'accueil, donc, il est un entre deux.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui je retrouve pas mal de traits de ce comportement chez le petit que j'avais mais jamais il n'a aboyé comme un chien. Petits cris rauques quand il ne gloussait pas peut etre avait il trop hurle dans son passé qu'il s'etait bousille les cordes vocales, nul ne le saura

----------


## mamandeuna

L'important pour lui c'est d'avoir eu, même brièvement sa dose d'amour.  
Je crois que ils sont surtout dans la retenue, ne pas oser aboyer, ne pas oser manger (le nôtre ne mange que si on est au garde à vous à côté de sa gamelle ), ne pas oser jouer. Ils doivent être tellement dans l'envie de plaire, car tout doit leur être interdit, qu'ils ne se lâchent que par bribes, et très vite, ils se rebloquent.  
Par exemple, il a fait les 12 heures de voyage en train pour l'Italie, sans oser bouger de son sac. Il n'a rien voulu boire.  Il ne s'est décontracté, qu'en arrivant en bas de son immeuble, il était vraiment transfiguré
Le problème qui reste avec les petits réunionnais reste la vie en extérieur. On ne se risque pas à le lâcher, il n'a aucun rappel, et parfois, on sent que là, on a aucune image rassurante pour lui. La peur domine. C'est sans doute en extérieur qu'il a été agressé  
Et il a aussi une passion pour la vie en appartement, un "ventre" protecteur où il à l'abri de la violence du pays d'où il vient.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ah mais tout a fait. Le mien hésitait a manger aussi. Terrorisé par le vacarme urbain de Paris, il preferrait rester a l'interieur, pire il se retenait a faire dehors car un chien fait ses besoins la ou il se sent en sécurité sauf diarrhée ou il ne peut se retenir .. Je le sortais avant 6h pour eviter la foule et les monstrueux camions puis toutes les deux heures au debut. Il etait intelligent et comprit que si j'etais a ses cotés, il etait en securite ! Pauvre petit bout, je suis convaincue que s'il avait eu la santé il se serait apaisé. Il était jeune, a peine un an, mais un an a faire les poubelles pour finir a la SPA de Saint-Denis ou les asso françaises (surtout) les adoptent pour les placer en metropole. Ils sont identifiés, sterilises, vaccinés, deparasités au refuge. D'ou le carnet de santé local pour les rapatrier.  Point important : la bas ils vivent dehors toute l'année, certains ne connaissent jamais une maison. Ils errent et se reproduisent. Certains sont maltraités ou victimes de vols (revente ou appats pour les requins par les braconniers en depit de l'interdiction). Donc peu connaisse un panier douillet comme de nombreux autres chiens qui errent et se regroupent en meutes dans beaucoup de pays de misere

----------


## mamandeuna

Titus, quand on le sortait au début, combinait le côté chien sociabilisé et chien des rues. Pas peur des voitures, par contre, il était en apnée et allait à toute vitesse sans faire ses besoins. Il a bien mis deux semaines à faire ce que font tous les chiens, arroser les marques des autres chiens, renifler des heures, humer le vent. J'ai plutôt l'impression, contrairement à ton petit loulou, que la ville le rassure. Il a du avoir deux vies. Perdure effectivement, la méfiance de l'extérieur. Mais il s'est grandement apaisé, même la nuit il a moins peur.  
Mais il suffit d'un bruit strident, d'un événement imprévu et hop, il fait presque des bonds...
Titus est daté de trois ans. Le mois dernier, je me disais que ce n'était pas possible, que c'était comme un chiot. Là, il est posé, dort en rond dans son panier, ronfle même parfois. 
J'ai lu effectivement tout ce que vous me confirmer pour la Réunion, je me demande si le chien a dépassé pour eux le stade d'objet, et comment on peut laisser souffrir des animaux. Paresse, désintérêt...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Mode de vie aussi je pense ! Le votre a eu le temps que le mien n'a pas eu. Pourtant bien que craintif, il était curieux de tout. Peut etre que si j'avais vecu a la mer, il aurait ete moins dépaysé : les odeurs, le vent, les bruits

----------


## mamandeuna

Je pense que l'âge lui a sans doute permis de survivre plus facilement. En plus, Titus sait jouer de la séduction, ce qui montre que quelque part, il y a eu des gens qui lui ont montré de l'affection...
Il s'appelait comment votre petit loulou ?

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Hobby comme un Hobby, c'était son nom de refuge et je l'avais conservé, ca lui allait bien. Le votre il venait aussi de St Denis ? Ils ont deux refuges  et peut etre ailleurs depuis car ca remonte a 2013 ! Le refuge les envoyait en soute et l'asso les recuperait a Roissy dur dur et long. Peut etre toujours ainsi. Je l'avais trouvé sur internet et avais contacté la presidente qui adorait les chiens et etait tres soucieuse de leur devenir en metropole

----------


## mamandeuna

Non Titus n'était pas en refuge mais en famille d'accueil. On lui a, bien sûr, gardé son nom. En plus lui enlever son identité.... Il y a une Association sur place et une autre en Ile de France. Tout très très bien géré. J'ai pu être en contact avec l'Association sur place, pour voir si Titus pouvait être heureux avec nous avant (donc échange de mails). Pas de mauvaise surprise non plus, car préadoption de 6 semaines. 
Joli prénom Hobby. Je pense que les conditions d'adoptions ont été améliorées depuis 2013.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Ah oui, pas le meme systeme donc ..

----------


## mamandeuna

Vous avez du passer directement par la spa de là bas (donc refuge), et association comme les petits Innocents ou Chiens du monde.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Non, je suis passée par l'asso qui rapatrie les chiens en direct de la SPA  et qui l'avait déja en accueil ici donc elle était FA ici. Certaines assos font ainsi, d'autres les rapatrient a condition qu'ils soient réservés pour adoption. Cas de ma voisine via un chien espagnol. Rv a 4h du mat avec le camion qui ramenait les chiens

----------


## Saff

Salut !

Je m'excuse si je fais un peu d'archéologie mais j'ai besoin d'avis... J'ai récupéré mardi un petit chien qui a manqué de passer sous les bagnoles juste devant chez moi. Il errait apparemment depuis 3/4 jours (d'après le graaaaaand nombre de gens qui l'ont caressé et trouvé très mignon mais n'ont pas pensé une seconde à le ramasser... 'fin bref, toujours la même histoire hein !)

Suite à ça, je suis allée chez le véto pour vérifier qu'il n'était pas pucé, il n'est pas non plus castré. Je l'ai diffusé partout de chez partout, à savoir les commerces du bled, la spa du coin, la gendarmerie et tous les vétos et mairies à 20km alentours. Il a également été partagé plus de 150 fois sur Pet Alert et dans les groupes d'annonces de mon coin. Donc je sèche. Et surtout je me dis que quand même, si quelqu'un voulait le récupérer, il ne pourrait pas le louper car absolument tout le monde a mes coordonnées. Je laisse passer encore quelques jours mais si personne ne manifeste je vais devoir me résoudre à trouver une asso pour le chapeauter car j'ai atteint mon quota maximal raisonnable.

Bref, j'ai du mal à me décider quant au croisement du petit père. J'ai bien une petite idée que je garde sous le coude pour n'influencer personne. Je vous précise qu'il fait 5/6 kg, qu'il a les pattes arquées et qu'il est comme on dit dans le langage équin "cagneux", à savoir qu'il a les pattes avant tournées vers l'extérieur, et la queue qui remonte sur le dos quand il est attentif. Voilà ! Place aux photos et merci d'avance (le blanc aux yeux est uniquement dû au flash).

----------


## mamandeuna

Mini pinscher avec du golden ? 
Il a quand même une allure de réunionnais.

----------


## Saff

> Mini pinscher avec du golden ? 
> Il a quand même une allure de réunionnais.


J'avoue qu'il me fait penser aux petits chiens des îles !  ::  Mais c'est impossible car un chien venant de là-bas serait forcément identifié et très probablement castré.

----------


## lili2000

croisé ratier et chihuahua ?

----------


## Saff

A vrai dire, je le croisais pinscher/jack russel car malgré sa petite taille, il a quand même une bonne carrure avec un poitrail assez fort.  :: 

Mais je suis vraiment pas sûre de mon coup. :/

----------


## Naloune

Oui je dirais du ratier sans forcément une race précise de base. Ou alors un genre de Jack, avec tout un tas de chose. Il est mignon ce pti chou.

----------


## Saff

J'avoue que moi qui ne suis pas une grande fan des petits chiens, jle trouve plutôt mignon aussi.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mais non je ne craquerai pas ! ><"

----------


## manou 851

le jack n'a pas les pattess torses, en louis xv ce sont les teckels qui ont cette particularité.

----------


## Poska

pinscher nain/jack je connais bien je gère toute une famille... et ils ne ressemblent pas du tout à ça
Pour moi c'est ce que j'appelle un "ratier", issu de multiples croisements entre petits chiens de chasse, sûrement un peu de teckel vu les pattes oui, et beaucoup d'autres races indéterminées  ::

----------


## Saff

Ah bah ça des races indéterminées, il doit y en avoir un paquet dedans oui ! xD

En plus mon rayon c'est plutôt les grands dadets, pas les petites crottes dans ce genre.
Mes chiens sont deux croisés mâtins espagnols, autant dire que ça me change !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manou 851

Fais gaffe ! petit chien = grand cerveau

----------


## Lou

> Oui je dirais du ratier sans forcément une race précise de base. Ou alors un genre de Jack, avec tout un tas de chose. Il est mignon ce pti chou.


Tout pareil  :Smile:

----------


## Saff

> Fais gaffe ! petit chien = grand cerveau


Ah parce que l'intelligence diffère en fonction de la taille du chien ? :/

----------


## manou 851

pas du tout ! mais les petits chiens ont un égo surdimensionné !! 
un molosse est plus cool ! les petits chiens ont toujours kelche chose à prouver !!

----------


## Saff

Bah jle trouve étonnamment cool avec mes gros ce petit bonhomme. Passé les premières minutes de surprise où il gueulait un peu, car il a pas dû croiser souvent de grandes perches pareilles, il a pas été perturbé.

Et eux sont top aussi car ils adaptent leur façon de jouer à sa taille (sauf quand Fenris en a marre, il lui pose sa grosse paluche dessus pour qu'il se calme ! xD)

Bon je l'afficherai en croisé ratier, ça ira bien.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Delphane

> J'avoue que moi qui ne suis pas une grande fan des petits chiens, jle trouve plutôt mignon aussi. 
> 
> Mais non je ne craquerai pas ! ><"


Boh, c'est pas pour la place qu'il prend...

----------


## Saff

> Boh, c'est pas pour la place qu'il prend...


Héhé, et aussi "c'est pas pour ce qu'il mange, tu verras pas la différence", on me l'a déjà faire celle-là !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## radis

petite curiosite du soir, je n'y connais rien en chien, je le trouve super beau ..
(je n'ai que cette photo )



merci

----------


## lili2000

chien loup tchèque (ou sarloos) j'adore aussi mais caractère particulier

----------


## radis

merci !
je ne connaissais pas du tout, j'ai ete voir des photos, ils sont vraiment tres beaux ...

----------


## mamandeuna

Ce sont de vrais loups esthétiquement, mais socialement non. 
Le caractère par contre, timide et indépendants, j'avoue que je ne saurais pas trop comment gérer.

----------


## dido93

Je connais le croisement je vous laisse deviner  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Malinois papillon ?  :: 
J'adore quand il rit

----------


## dido93

Tu as bon pour le Malinois  ::  Mais le Papillon n'est pas la seconde race  :: 

Oui il est trop drôle, très expressif comme chien  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Cocker ou épagneul ? ::

----------


## lili2000

setter ? springer ?

----------


## Houitie

Il est adulte Dido?

----------


## Naloune

Leonberg en fonction de son âge, sinon golden, bouvier bernois? Un truc pas trop petit avec de poils.

----------


## mamandeuna

Alors, alors ? Quel est la réponse ? ::

----------


## Azoth

j'aurais même  pas trouvé le malinois, et maintenant que c'est dit, ça semble évident lol
je serais parti sur du setter ou du berger australien un truc comme ça pour la seconde race

----------


## dido93

Pardoooon j'étais en vacances  ::  

Il est Malinois croisé Springer  ::  Il va sur ses 7 mois.

----------


## mamandeuna

JKe viens de découvrir la race springer que je ne connaissais pas (en fait, je croyais que c'était des setter  ::

----------


## Irie

Un très beau chien rencontré lors d'une balade. Je suis certain qu'il y a du Golden là-dedans, mais je n'arrive pas à me décider quant à la seconde race : berger blanc suisse peut-être ?  :: 

Merci pour vos avis !  ::

----------


## Lou

Ou BA x Golden

----------


## mamandeuna

Tout comme Lou  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

A oui si on lui enlève les oreilles ça fait un goden! Perso je dirais golden x bbs
Ma choupette pourrait ressembler à quoi? (pas la setter, l'autre)

----------


## lili2000

malinois x labrador ? elle est créole ? il peut y avoir pas mal de chose ...
photo d'elle debout ?

----------


## akiravana

Elle me fait pensée à une créole en effet

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui, créole par atypisme, les oreilles sont jamais au bon endroit les pattes, c'est fantaisie. Oui oui. ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Elle est pas créole mais pas loin^^
Elle vient du Gabon, c'est un peu le même délire. Je vais voir si je trouve une photo d'elle debout, pour admirer ses superbes aplomb tout pourris lol. 
Elle parrait grande en photo mais en vrai elle est bien plus petite qu'un lab ou un malinois, elle fait 14kg

----------


## mamandeuna

En tous les cas elle est superbe  :: 
Peut-être prennent-ils des postures atypiques car ils n'ont pas d'autres modèles chien ?

----------


## Lulucilia

Merci! Je pense que ses pattes sont mal foutu à cause de la malnutrition durant sa jeunesse. C'est flagrand de derrière.
Mon beau-père qui l'a "importé" me disait que sa mère avait rien à voir, plus grande, marron avec le poil plus long, le chien des rue typique, avec les pelades et les mamelles qui pendent...Voilà une photo de son corps de gazelle.

----------


## Nyunyu

Hello.
Des idées pour Eka (la maman, bringée), et Laïka (la fille, type renard)?
Ca ne change rien à rien, cest juste pour le jeu et la curiosité (à savoir quon ne connaît pas les croisements, elles viennent de Sotchi -Russie-, et sont mère et fille  :: )


  
  






Jai plein de vidéos delles, mais pas encore de photo debout.

Laïka est svelte et élancée, avec des longues gambettes de ballerine.
Eka a des taches bleues sur la langue.
Elles font 17kg toutes les 2

----------


## lili2000

en regardant les races russes : croisé laika ?

----------


## Azoth

je n'ai pas de jugement de valeur Nyunyu mais comment on en arrive à adopter deux chiens de Russie ?
avec tout les chiens malheureux en France, aux Antilles... je me suis toujours demandée comment on en arrive à choisir d'adopter un chien en Russie ou certains pays de l'Est. 
Dans tout les cas c'est génial car ça sauve des vies  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Parti comme ca, il faudrait que je me demande pourquoi on sauvait des chiens Francais en les faisant adopter en Hongrie  :: 
Il y’en a déjà à la pelle là-bas.
Ou pourquoi en échange, les refuges francais prennaient parfois un chien Hongrois... il y en a assez ici.

Pourquoi devrais-je donner donner plus de « valeur » à un chien à 20km de chez moi, plutôt que celui à 10.000?

Pour moi, le chien se fout de sa situation géographique, ils sont en détresse, c’est tout.

Et je ne pense pasque le problème vienne des gens qui prennent en accueil ou adopter du coin de la rue ou de l´autre moitié du globe, mais de ceux qui ne font rien / continuent d’acheter.

C’était un énorme appel au secours qui m’a touché, il aurait très pu arriver du village d’à côté.

Je ne sais pas si je suis claire, mais pour moi c’est limpide : tant qu’on aide, peu importe le pays.
C’est pas comme si c’était mieux ici que la bas, et qu’une amélioration significative était en marche.
Alors chacun choisit en son âme et conscience, et on ne tape pas sur celui qui donne à WWF alors qu’on pense que La croix Rouge a plus de mérite. Mais on s’unit pour essayer d’avancer, et on pose des questions à ce qui ne font RIEN, pour PERSONNE.

----------


## Nyunyu

https://youtu.be/5P-yC13JuBs

----------


## Houitie

Pour la fille j'aurai vu un peu d'akita ou de shiba inu sur la première photo surtout. Apres pour la mère pourquoi pas du tervueren avec quelque chose de plus petit? 
En tous les cas elles sont canons. 
Elles sont chez toi?

----------


## Azoth

> Parti comme ca, il faudrait que je me demande pourquoi on sauvait des chiens Francais en les faisant adopter en Hongrie 
> Il y’en a déjà à la pelle là-bas.
> Ou pourquoi en échange, les refuges francais prennaient parfois un chien Hongrois... il y en a assez ici.
> 
> Pourquoi devrais-je donner donner plus de « valeur » à un chien à 20km de chez moi, plutôt que celui à 10.000?
> 
> Pour moi, le chien se fout de sa situation géographique, ils sont en détresse, c’est tout.
> 
> Et je ne pense pasque le problème vienne des gens qui prennent en accueil ou adopter du coin de la rue ou de l´autre moitié du globe, mais de ceux qui ne font rien / continuent d’acheter.
> ...



rolalala faut pas être sur la défensive comme ça....
 Ma question était simple, comment on en arrive à adopter en Russie, c'est tout...
Je m'attendais à une réponse à ma question... du genre "je faisais partie d'une association qui aide déjà là bas et l'appel m'a touché" ou que sais je encore comme histoire triste! J'ai eu une curiosité mal placée on va dire,je ne savais pas qu'il ne fallait pas vous posez de question à vous et je ne cherchais absolument pas une morale dont je n'ai pas besoin..... Le but c'est bel et bien de sauver une vie.... Nous sommes d'accords, je ne hiérarchise pas....  :: 

Enfin bref, tant pis, vos chiens sont très beaux, bravo. Pour le croisement, d'autres sauront mieux que moi.  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Bhen justement, j’ai essayé de répondre justement  :: 
En tout cas, je n’ai pas eu l’impression de répondre sur un ton méchant, désolée si ca a été interprété comme ca.
Je ne suis pas une miss dentelle, je dis simplement les choses comme elles me viennent ::

----------


## Azoth

disons que je m'attendais à lire une histoire de dingue et pleine d'émotion  :: (jveux dire, c'pas la porte à côté quoi  ::  ) et j'ai eu l'impression que tu te justifiais. Alors que pas du tout, j'ai essayé de bien nuancer ma question car je savais que ça pourrait être +/- bien interprété  ::  sans rancunes  :: 
Qu'on sauve en France ou ailleurs, c'est important dans tout les cas... j'aurais pu adopter des chiens de la fourrière d'à côté et jme suis toujours retrouvée en situation de faire des kilomètres ^^ J'étais curieuse de savoir comment t'en es arrivée à les adopter  en fait  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah bha si tu veux toute la petite histoire, allons-y, elle est rigolotte  :: 

Je fais toujours livrer mes commandes des fauves au boulot, ce sont mes collègues du « magasin » qui réceptionne, je bosse dans les bureaux au-dessus. Ils savent qu’on a une tripotée de bestioles, du coup ca les fait toujours marrer le nombre de colis.
Courant mars je prends les cartons à midi, je discute avec l’un d’eux, qui me dit « vous prennez pas un chien de Russie vous?! Nous on en prend 2 en accueil»
J’avais vu le post sur facebook, mais ma Bibiche se faisant vieille et malade (cancer des os), je n’envisageais absolument pas de faire FA.
Mais on discute, je suis HYPER étonnée, c’est un mec sympa, mais je l’imaginais pas du tout dans la PA, encore moins faire FA  :: 
Pour une fois que j’entends quelqu’un dans la vraie vie, ca me fait chaud au coeur.

Je raconte donc l’histoire à mon copain, mais sans arrière pensée.

Il me dit tout naturel : bhen pourquoi pas??

A préciser qu’il m’a toujours connu en faisant FA, mais c’est notre première FA commune.

J’ai donc contacté l’asso pour avoir des infos dans un premier temps : comment sont les chens, comment viennent-ils, leur méthode de placement etc.
Je leur décris notre mode de vie (très simple et cool), en insistant sur le fait que chez nous TOUT LE MONDE vit en liberté (chiens, chats, lapin, cochons d’inde et poules), donc le physique du chien nous est égal, mais par contre il doit ête OK tout, et femelle impérativement (Floyd tolère mal les mâles, c’est trop risqué).

Les choses se mettent en place, et 2 semaines avant son arrivée, je découvre la photo d’Eka, qui est sa mère.
Anthropomorphisme bonjour, j’ai peine pour elle.

J’envoie sa photo à ma belle-mère (qui a aidé son vieux chien chéri à rejoindre les étoiles il y´a 2 mois), bingo: elle la prend.

Les fifilles ont ainsi pu faire le voyage ensemble. On les a gardées chez moi toutes les 2 depuis le 14/04, pour qu’elles puissent s’acclimater en douceur.
Ce week end on est en Bourgogne chez belle-maman, on repart lundi, sans Eka.

En bref, tout est parti d’un colis Zooplus  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

moi aussi je vois du laïka dans la fille (lequel, j'en sais rien je connais pas la différence ^^ ). Pour la mère c'est le typique chien des rue de l'est je trouve

----------


## Azoth

> Ah bha si tu veux toute la petite histoire, allons-y, elle est rigolotte 
> 
> Je fais toujours livrer mes commandes des fauves au boulot, ce sont mes collègues du « magasin » qui réceptionne, je bosse dans les bureaux au-dessus. Ils savent quon a une tripotée de bestioles, du coup ca les fait toujours marrer le nombre de colis.
> Courant mars je prends les cartons à midi, je discute avec lun deux, qui me dit « vous prennez pas un chien de Russie vous?! Nous on en prend 2 en accueil»
> Javais vu le post sur facebook, mais ma Bibiche se faisant vieille et malade (cancer des os), je nenvisageais absolument pas de faire FA.
> Mais on discute, je suis HYPER étonnée, cest un mec sympa, mais je limaginais pas du tout dans la PA, encore moins faire FA 
> Pour une fois que jentends quelquun dans la vraie vie, ca me fait chaud au coeur.
> 
> Je raconte donc lhistoire à mon copain, mais sans arrière pensée.
> ...



Énorme  :: 
c'est hyper récent en +!!!! ça va être dur de rentrer demain sans Eka!!!!  ::  
Sympa ce livreur, il a du se douter que t'étais à fond avec les animaux en détresse.
Comme quoi, la vie peut complètement changer selon une personne !

Merci pour la petite histoire!!! du coup, elle est originale  :: 
 Ton lien facebook vers amstaff ne fonctionne plus  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Des photos de ce week end : 














A savoir que ma bouvier est un petit gabarit, elle fait la même taille que mon staff (soit environ 51cm au garrot).

Elle porte la queue haute, un peu en "tire-bouchon" quand elle est parfaitement à son aise.

----------


## dedel

elle est juste magnifique!

----------


## Lou

Je vois du "nordique" (oui c'est vaste ha ha) dans les deux, dans la fille pour la forme du crâne, les yeux, le marquage etc. Et pour la mère pour l'urajiro (partie blanchie sous le cou, au niveau du masque, du ventre, etc.). On retrouve aussi l'urajiro chez le Berger Hollandais poil long, auquel la mère ressemble beaucoup, mais pour un chien de rue russe ça me semble peu probable, je pencherais plus pour un mix berger / nordique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais râté une page  ::  Mais le laika peut coller oui.

----------


## Nyunyu

Au nordique jy ai pensé aussi (texture du poil + port de la queue de Laïka). Mais on trouverait de ca au sud de la russie a la mer noire?  :: 
De toute facon, peu importe vous me direz.
Mais cest un casse-tête intéressant (cest con que personne nait la réponse au bout du compte par contre  ::  )

----------


## mamandeuna

Là, je donne ma langue au chat.  :: 
Mais quel beau résultat ! ::

----------


## Lou

Le laïka existe en plusieurs "variétés", dont une qui est le laïka russo-européen dont le secteur peut correspondre. Je doute que des chiens de rue aient du chien de race en ancêtres proches, mais c'est pour dire que du type nordique peut se trouve dans le secteur  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

tu avais vu mon message Nyu Nyu?

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah non, désolée  :: 
Laïka est chez nous oui  :Smile: 
Eka est en FA (mais en vue d’adoption) chez ma belle-mère. On l’avait gardée les 2 premières semaines, le temps qu’elles s’habituent à leur nouvelle vie en douceur.

voici Laïka bébé:

----------


## Azoth

cette petite bouille d'amour  :: 


bon tous le monde avait reconnu le croisement des miens, tellement visible, mais je les remets petits  ::

----------


## Naloune

Allez, à Billie, 3 races connues.




(Juste pour info, cet os, c'est un vieux machin qu'elle a ramené de je ne sais où et qui à été balancé direct, mais elle était trop fier, pour info encore, ces os peuvent être dangereux)

----------


## Houitie

De face je dirais du dogue argentin? 
De profil du pointer ou un chien de chasse ?

----------


## lili2000

Boxer, labrador et golden ?
sinon oui il y a en peu de dogue argentin
en tout cas çà fait un joli mélange peu commun  :Smile:

----------


## Naloune

Pas du tout de dogo non  :: 
C'est vrai qu'on dirait un peu, mais en vrai c'est une petite crotte, elle fait à peine 20kg et je ne l'ai pas toisée mais elle m'arrive à mi-mollet, elle a un an.
Boxer oui! Elle est bien prognathe d'ailleurs même si ça ne ce voit pas sur les photos!

----------


## lili2000

x jack russel ?

----------


## phacélie

Boxer + beagle + jack russel ?

----------


## Naloune

Non, elle est quand même plus haute qu'un jack, je dis mi-mollet j'avoue j'exagère un peu, aux genoux disons. Il n'y a pas de chien de chasse.

----------


## phacélie

Un peu de staffie ?

----------


## Delphane

Mais comme elle a grandit !...  :: 
C'est la preuve que tu ne mets pas assez de photos...  ::

----------


## Naloune

Staffie non, mais avant de la voir c'est ce qu'on m'a dit oui. La blague. Les gens essayait de la faire passer comme ça pour pas être embêté par la catégorisation puisque, roulement de tambour, maman est une staff, papa est, soi disant, un rott/boxer, en vrai un bon gros boxbox. Sa petite taille et sa morpho surtout, la place complètement hors des clous et hormis quelques personnes qui ont l'œil et trouve du staff, faut vraiment le savoir. En caractère c'est autre chose, je pense qu'elle a bien pris de sa mère, moi c'est une race que j'adore mais faut gérer derrière quoi  ::  Je soupçonne l'existence d'un bouton "turbo-boost" sur ces bestioles là: tout calme, tout calme, tout calme *intervention d'un bâton, d'une noisette ou d'un coup de vent* AAAAAAAA FOND LES MANEYTTES OUIIIIIIIIIIII  :: 
Delphane, je vais tâchée de mettre un peu plus de photos, pour éviter le choc  ::

----------


## lili2000

çà me fait penser au chien que j'ai croisé hier à la brocante, croisé staff et malinois, il était magnifique et n'avait du staff qu'un tête un peu large et une couleur bringé, je n'aurai pas deviné le malinois en le voyant, dommage que je n'ai pu eu d'appareil photo avec moi ...

----------


## phacélie

Eh ben, elle et toi avez eu de la chance, Naloune, qu'elle ne ressemble pas trop à ses géniteurs (au moins physiquement  :: )

----------


## Naloune

Oui après, elle est arrivé en connaissance de cause je savais ce qu'il en était et j'ai hésité entre elle et une jeune fifille catégorisée mais la louloute s'est avérée pas ok chat donc… Billie est arrivée  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73



----------


## Naloune

Merci Poupoune! (et merci pour ton message je vais regarder tout ça!)

----------


## Delphane

Elle a vraiment une bonne bouille !  ::

----------


## Azoth

Une tête de molosse sur un corps de jack russel, c'est particulier  ::

----------


## sosalam

Bonjours, j'ai recupere un petit chiot abandonné dans la forêt, je souhaiterais savoir si des personnes pourais me dire si ils voient certain croisements. Je precise que ce soit n'importe quel croisement je le garderais je ne compte pas l'abandonne comme ses anciens maitre.
Il a 2 mois car 24 dents et il pese 950g, et mesure 15 cm au garot.
Merci de vos reponse.

----------


## phacélie

Aucune idée mais il est tout mignon en tous cas et il a eu de la chance dans son malheur  ::

----------


## sosalam

Oui c'est sur en plus ca ce passe bien avec mon gros loup de 14 ans un labrador x husky donc je suis contente .

----------


## lili2000

Il devrait rester assez petit (moins de 10 kg), je pense, mais pour la race ?? un bon petit ratier ?
difficile à cet âge ...
Bravo pour cette adoption  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

il était seul? y'en avait peut-être d'autres qui s'étaient planqués???

aucune idée pour le croisement pour le moment, mais petit gabarit a priori  ::

----------


## AnnePqe

Bonjour ! J'ai adopté Oumka qui vient de Russie, et je me demandais de quel croisement il pouvait être issu. Il est identifié sur son carnet comme "X Retriever", des avis ?

----------


## lili2000

*AnnePqe* : Il fait quelle taille ?
J'aurai dit terrier x labrador ? mais en Russie, il y a sûrement d'autres races de chiens peu connu en France ...

----------


## AnnePqe

Il fait la taille d'un labrador mais en beaucoup plus mince (56cm au garrot pour 19 kg).

----------


## lealouboy

> Il fait la taille d'un labrador mais en beaucoup plus mince (56cm au garrot pour 19 kg).


Rholala, j'en sais rien pour son croisement mais qu'il est beau  :: 

Ne me remerciez pas pour ce commentaire inutile  ::

----------


## pim-pam-poum

J'ai regardé vite fait les races russes par curiosité, le Laïka a l'air d'y ressembler, non ?
Le tien a des yeux particuliers en revanche et je n'arrive pas à les attribuer à une race.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Qu'il est mimi ce petit bout  :: , on dirait un terre-neuve, non ? 






(je te rassure, je blague !  :: )

----------


## sosalam

Je l'ai emmene chez le veterinaire il a 2mois 2mois 1/2 , et meme le veto n'arrive pas a trouve le croisement il ma dit d'attendre qu'il grandisse .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et moi je suis tombe sur la photo d'un caniche croisee bichon qui lui ressemble

----------


## madmadz13

Bonjour, je connais le croisement, c'est juste pour la devinette

----------


## lili2000

croisé bull terrier avec ??? pinscher Dobberman berger ??

----------


## sosalam

Il y en a 3 qui ont ete retrouve 2 jours avant 1 des 3 a ete adopter et malheureusement les 2 autres qui ont ete emmene a la spa ce sont fait piquer car il ne garde pas les chiots de cet age .

----------


## phacélie

C'est quoi cette SPA qui ne mérite pas son nom ?

----------


## Eleonora

Bonjour,

Nous avons adopté Eros à la SPA le 18 juin dernier... et gros mystère sur la race... certainement du labrador au vu de sa couleur mais ensuite ? Certainement du berger aussi (mais lequel ?) au vu de son museau et de ses oreilles qui ne collent pas du tout avec le labrador, et de son coté haut sur pattes mais fin...

Je vous mets quelques photos de son adoption jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Quelques vidéos aussi (lien youtube) de notre grand bébé qui parle  ::  

Il pèse 28 kg à 11 mois. C'est un chien extrêmement gentil, qui communique énormément avec nous et qui adore jouer avec d'autres chiens (une fois les présentations faites, car depuis une attaque par un beauceron étant petit il est très méfiant et ensuite très soumis envers les chiens inconnus), c'est aussi un chien qui essaye aussi de faire le gros dur qui monte la garde en aboyant sur les gens qui passent devant chez lui, même si au fond c'est un trouillard (si dans notre rue il voit un objet qui n'est pas là d'habitude c'est la crête et les aboiements...)

Si vous avez des idées !!!

















https://youtu.be/UjVL27QZ_Go

https://youtu.be/p8-EhDdc_FY

https://youtu.be/MstileyXid0

----------


## mamandeuna

Alors là, je cale... J'adore la photo avec les oreilles qui vont dans tous les sens, ça fait décoiffé  ::  Bon, je sais, je ne fais pas avancer la discussion là... ::

----------


## Eleonora

> Alors là, je cale... J'adore la photo avec les oreilles qui vont dans tous les sens, ça fait décoiffé  Bon, je sais, je ne fais pas avancer la discussion là...


Ahhhhh ses oreilles... Toute une histoire !! Elles vont dans tous les sens, volent comme un papillon quand il court, parfois il nous regarde avec les deux en l'air, parfois une et pas l'autre... Il fait bien rire les gens avec ça  ::

----------


## Casjess

Bonjour phacelie 
Votre chien ressemble beaucoup au mien avez vous trouvais sa race je ne sais pas non plus quelle race Cest,il vien de la SPA

----------


## charlotte2310

Je teste voir sil y a moyen de débuguer ce post...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ça t'indique qu'il y a 216 pages mais ça reste bloqué à la page 209 c'est ça ?

----------


## lili2000

Ça beugue souvent quand il y a une trop grosse image ?

----------


## charlotte2310

Oui cest ça, je vais essayer de poster une photo on verra bien ce que ça donne, je crois que jai lu que ça avait fait ça sur dautres post à cause de photos  :Smile:

----------


## charlotte2310

Lili2000 je vois seulement ton message, oui j'ai l'impression que ça a fait ça sur plusieurs sujets de discussion !

Je vous présente donc mon loulou, Hoshi, 8 ans, que j'ai adopté la semaine dernière  :Smile:  ses origines ne changent rien, il est génial et s'accorde parfaitement avec mon autre chien Charlie (mon petit pod d'amour), mais je suis curieuse ^^ à votre avis quels peuvent être ses croisements ? J'ai acheté un test ADN donc on aura même une partie de réponse dans quelques temps (une partie seulement car ce sera à condition que la race soit répertoriée chez eux, même si à première vue je ne vois pas d'exotique chez lui, on ne sait jamais ^^).

Voilà mon petit bonhomme  :: 













Désolée pour les images de travers...

----------


## manoe

Bon, je ne vais pas faire avancer le sujet mais je voulais juste dire que ton loulou est magnifique charlotte  ::

----------


## lili2000

Beauceron x berger allemand + autre chose que j'arrive pas à définir ( colley ? Terrier ??) Beau loulou en tout cas

----------


## charlotte2310

Merci Manoe  ::  je le trouve magnifique ^^

Oui lili2000 je suis d’accord, moi j’avais pensé au beauceron, peut-être au BA, et quelque chose de plus petit car s’il est assez épais il n’est pas très grand par contre !

----------


## Sydolice

Il a les oreilles du colley !

----------


## manoe

Au fait Charlotte, tu nous donneras les résultats du test ADN ? Cela m'intéresserait de savoir ce qu'un labo peut déterminer.
Je me répète mais vraiment très beau ton Hoshi  ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Oui cest vrai Sydolice, je ny avais même pas pensé ! Bien sûr je donnerai les résultats, je trouvais sympa dessayer de deviner mais quand jaurai les résultats je ne les garderai pas pour moi ^^

----------


## charlotte2310

J’ai la réponse  :: 
J’ai ri car je ne m’attendais pas à ces résultats ^^ 
Ça a donné : 
- 37-74% malinois, 
- 20-36% staffordshire bull terrier,
- 10-20% american staffordshire terrier.

Je trouve que ça colle avec son gabarit comme avec son tempérament  :Smile:  
Mais aussi avec les races à la mode... il a été abandonné à 6 mois sur le bord de l’autoroute, c’est sans aucun doute un chien issu d’une portée d’un particulier.

Mon petit bonhomme  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ils sont trop beaux tes loulous Charlotte !! 
Merci de leur offrir cette nouvelle vie pleine d'amour  :: 

Bêtement je croyais que Charlie était le chien de ton avatar mais en fait pas du tout  ::  Charlie vient d'Espagne du coup ? Hoshi est français ? 

C'est rigolo son croisement, ça a dû être marrant à découvrir !

Je voulais faire le test pour Aska mais j'ai entendu dire que ça ne se faisait pas chez les chiens roumains parce qu'ils sont tellement croisés de chez croisés que c'est impossible de déterminer les races  ::

----------


## manoe

Merci pour les résultats charlotte. C'est amusant d'en savoir un peu plus sur l'origine de nos loulous. Cela dit, Hoshi n'a pas bcp gardé du faciès du Bull terrier il me semble  :Smile: 
Câlins à ta belle tribu  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

Probablement parce que bull terrier et staffordshire bull terrier sont 2 races différentes..

----------


## charlotte2310

Petit coussinet : oui ça aurait été logique que ce soit Charlie ^^ mais c’est Sam, c’est mon premier chien en fait, qui est resté avec ma mère quand je suis partie de chez mes parents et que j’ai commencé à travailler (et cette séparation a été un cauchemar pour moi d’ailleurs, mais c’était prévu comme ça dès le départ et de toute façon je travaillais de 9h30 à 20h, sans compter le trajet en transport...).


Charlie vient d’Espagne oui, je l’ai adopté grâce à ce forum  ::  et Hoshi est un petit français, je l’ai adopté au refuge dans lequel je suis bénévole : donc abandonné à 6 mois sur le bord de l’autoroute, il s’est retrouvé à la SPA où il a été adopté. Puis ses propriétaires sont partis à la fin de cet été à l’étranger pour deux ans, ils l’ont donc abandonné dans ce refuge. Et maintenant il est avec moi et y restera ^^ et oui j’ai vraiment ri en voyant les résultats j’étais totalement à côté de la plaque  :: et pour une raison irrationnelle d’humain gaga de son chien ça m’attendrit encore plus de savoir ça ^^

Oui c’est sûr que les chiens roumains se débrouillant tout seuls en errant dans les rues, les croisements ne sont pas du tout contrôlés et nombreux ! Je ne sais pas ce que ça donnerait mais tu pourrais sans doute avoir des pistes quand même, enfin c’est vrai que si c’est ultra mélangé c’est compliqué. J’ai une amie qui a un chien roumain et qui pense le faire, si elle le fait je viendrai en rendre compte ici avec son accord  :Smile: 

Effectivement Manoe le staffordshire bull terrier et le bull terrier sont des races différentes  :Smile:  le premier c’est le staffie en fait ^^ les câlins sont transmis  ::

----------


## manoe

Je sais bien que ce sont 2 races différentes, je voulais dire que Hoshi ne me semblait ressembler ni à l'une ni à l'autre ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Non effectivement pas le faciès du tout ! Il en a plus gardé le gabarit, il est plutôt petit et large, vraiment trapu, jai dû prendre une grande taille de harnais comparé à sa hauteur sur pattes ^^ de tête il a plutôt pris du berger. Ceci dit tant mieux pour lui parce que ce genre de croisement ça peut vite finir en catégorie 1.

----------


## manoe

En tous cas, il est beau  :: 
Bon, tu l'auras compris, je craque complètement sur ton loulou  ::

----------


## charlotte2310

Oui moi aussi  ::  il est beau et c’est une crème de chien en plus  :: 
J’adore ton loulou aussi d’ailleurs  ::  une bouille d’amour  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Jai la réponse 
> Jai ri car je ne mattendais pas à ces résultats ^^ 
> Ça a donné : 
> - 37-74% malinois, 
> - 20-36% staffordshire bull terrier,
> - 10-20% american staffordshire terrier.


C'est sympa par contre, c'est pas logique leurs pourcentages 
S'il y avait 74% de malinois, les autres pourcentages même au mini fait depasser les 100% et s'il y a 37%de malinois, les autres pourcentages ne suffisent pas à atteindre 100%.
Je sais je cherche la petite bête mais c'est mon côté logique et mathématique ...  :: 
Moi aussi j'aimerai connaître les origines de mes chiens  :Smile:  tu sais combien de races différentes ils ont dans leur base de donnée ?

----------


## charlotte2310

Non cest vrai ça ne colle pas ! Clairement ce test nest pas parfait, et je pense que cest cest compliqué dêtre précis avec un tel test, enfin en tout cas en payant ce prix-là ^^ ce qui compte pour moi cest de savoir ce quils trouvent dans son ADN, de manière plus ou moins lointaine, et même si tout ny est pas ça me satisfait  :Smile:  

Il y a une centaine de races et je crois quils prennent les plus représentées.

----------


## Flo13

Pensez-vous que ces test ADN sont fiables "dans les grandes lignes"?
Je viens d'en faire un pour ma chienne (Wisdom) et je suis étonnée du résultat.
Voici des photos, n'hésitez pas à me dire ce qui vous vient à l'esprit...:
(Poids entre 28 et 30 kilos).

----------


## lili2000

Dogue argentin amstaff et boxer ?? 
Difficile à dire mais beau croisement  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

Pinscher et cane corso ? 😅

----------


## Flo13

> Pinscher et cane corso ? 


  :: 

Alors toute sa vie j'ai pensé qu'elle avait du amstaff, du boxer et du berger (malinois??? ), c'est ce que les vétos me disaient. 
Et la surprise a été de voir qu'elle a 50 % de rott !!!!!
Et on retrouve le amstaff à 25%, le boxer à 12,5 %, (bravo Lili  :: ) et ensuite ce n'est pas aussi précis: 12,5 % de - groupes de race terriers, chiens de garde, et chiens sportifs.

En regardant les vieilles photos (maintenant ma chienne est très vieille et a énormément changé de morphologie en perdant ses muscles), ça pourrait correspondre. Mais pour le gabarit et son nez qui n'est pas court, c'est étrange. 

Voilà donc mon expérience avec un test ADN Wisdom (ils ont 250 races enregistrées je crois).

----------


## lili2000

J'aurais pas pensé au rott non plus. Mais pourquoi pas  :: 
En regardant une émission "sans collier", j'ai vu un croisé husky x Jack et ça faisait un genre de corgi avec la couleur du husky  ::  très mignon d'ailleurs ...

----------


## Flo13

Croisement "petit" avec "grand", j'imagine que ça donne de drôles de surprises  :: .

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
j'essaie de trouver pour cette chienne qui est sous asso, (actuellement sa pension met "type berger allemand noir") avec un un croisement plus juste elle sortirait peut être + du lot et ce serait mieux pour les diffs
Elle a 7 ans et fait 40 kilos, elle me fait penser a une race mais je n'arrive pas a mettre le doigt dessus

----------


## Flo13

Flat-coated retriever? (poids moyen plus léger)

----------


## doriant

typé golden, croisage border collie ? pr epagneul le poids coinciderait moins ?



croisé border collie

----------


## lili2000

Lab ou golden avec peut-être du beauceron, j'ai l'impression qu'il a des taches feu sur le museau et les pattes.
En tout cas, je vois pas de BA dedans ...
Il est très beau

----------


## girafe

Merci pour vos réponses, les retrievers sont une bonne hypothèse je trouve 
non moi non plus je ne lui trouve pas vraiment de BA a cette puce

----------


## Zanimalia

Je pense qu'il y a vraiment du *Flat Coated Retriever* ! Je suis moi même l'heureux maître d'une Flat et elle m'y a fait penser de suite !

Elle doit être croisée avec un chien plus massif par contre, parce que les femelles Flat c'est rare qu'elles fassent plus de 30 kg, ce sont de grands chiens mais très fins. Je te présente ma Zelda !



- - - Mise à jour - - -


Regarde cette grosse gueule  ::

----------


## Houitie

Si quelqu' un veut s amuser ! 
R'mione née le 10 août 2020 donc 8 mois et demi. 8kg5.

----------


## POLKA67

Beagle/Jack Russel ?  ::

----------


## lili2000

J'aurais dit la même chose

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Avec peut-être une race plus haute sur patte ?

----------


## Houitie

Elle est très haute et très très fine. C est un mystère dont je ne connaît pas la réponse.. . Sa mère ne ressemblait pas à grand chose non plus.

----------


## phacélie

Un peu de podenca andalouse ?

----------


## Houitie

Ah oui je n y avais pas pensé !

----------


## Poska

beagle harrier?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais oublié ce topic.
Voici le grand chiot que j'ai en FA en ce moment. Il est noté croisé d'une seule race dans son carnet, race que je retrouve pas vraiment, on va voir si vous la sortez  :: 
En vrai croisement totalement inconnu, donc si vous avez des idées... il a des petites tâches noires et marrons mélangées sur les noreilles, il fait 25kg à 12 mois

----------


## Poupoune 73

Dogue argentin et setter anglais ?

----------


## girafe

Je trouve aussi qu'il a la tête du dogue argentin et un coté "chien de chasse/griffon" 
j'aurais eu beaucoup de mal a mettre une seule race sur son carnet  ::  il est choupinou toujours

----------


## Sydolice

Il a le nez d'un dogue argentin, les yeux en amandes aussi et bien sûr la couleur ...

----------


## POLKA67

Dogue argentin aussi et retriever ? dogue argentin et épagneul ?

----------


## Poska

Eh ben vous êtes douées, il est bien identifié dogue argentin.
C'est son aspect très touffu (qui ne ressort pas beaucoup en photo) qui me perd à ce sujet, et surtout son caractère qui ne correspond pas du tout. Là dessus il est plus du côté setter/chien de chasse effectivement.
Et tous ceux qui le rencontrent me disent que c'est clairement un croisé berger  ::  il est donc noté comme tel sur son annonce.
Mais perso, vu son caractère (et ses ptites tâches aux noreilles), je penche bien sur du setter/argentin oui.

----------


## girafe

Juste pour l'exercice, des idées pour cette puce ?
(+ ou - 2 ans 1/2) et 15kg et 39cm au garrot



Pour illustrer son gabarit 


Et sa bouille

----------

